# Ascending Olympus



## b_reed23 (Nov 1, 2005)

okay guys...most of you know me but I will reintroduce myself...

26 years old
129 pounds
arms-11 1/2
chest-36 1/2
calves-14 1/2
hips-34
thighs-22
abs-29 1/2

I have pretty much gotten hooked on p/rr/s lately, so I will continue doing what I have been doing. Things have stayed pretty steady over the last few months, and I am wanting to try something new! I was suppose to start Universal Storms creatine this week, but due to a manufacturing error I won't get it until next week sometime. I am planning to take it for one cycle of p/rr/s and off one cycle. I don't know how my body will react to creatine, but we will find out soon enough! I am also taking a multivitamin and fish oil capsules.

My training days are:
Monday: chest/shoulders/triceps
Wednesday: legs
Friday: back/biceps
on some Tuesdays/Thursdays I will do cardio...but only when I have time!

My diet is fairly clean through the week, I try to take in about 1550-1700 calories per day, and at least 150-175 grams of protein.

If I have forgotten anything please let me know and I will include it!!

BILLIE 

p.s...special thanks to Pylon for helping me with a journal name, and putting my journal link in my signature!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 1, 2005)

*10/31/05*

Power week!!
chest/shoulders/triceps

Benchpress 70x6, x6, 75x6
decline DB bench 30x6, 35x6
decline fly 20x6, x5 barely! 

arnold press 20x6, 25x3
upright cable row 90x5, x4

skullcrushers 35x6, x5
kickbacks 15x6

abs: kneeling cable crunch 100x20, 110x20, x15
reverse bench crunch x15, x15, x15
cable oblique crunch 40x20, x20, 50x15 (each side)
powercrunch 15x20, x20, x12
207 TOTAL REPS 

eliptical machine, 30 minutes 2.31 miles

I have several goals for this p/rr/s cycle, I will post them later!!


cals:  1547
prot:  163
water:  130oz.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2005)

Good start Billie  

Keep it up at you'll be at the top of your Mt. Olympus sooner than you think


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Billie,

Just dropping in to check out the new journal.  Go get em.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 1, 2005)

GOALS:  

Ideally I would like my weight to come down to 125, but to be honest with you I am very comfortable where I am at, so if that doesn't happen it will be okay...I am curious to see what effects the creatine will have on my weight...

I am trying to take in at least 130 oz. of water a day to keep me from having a lot of bloating with the creatine, this particular one says that it doesn't cause that...but I'm not taking any chances  (I just wish it would hurry up and get here!!)

I would like to wittle my waist down a bit this 9 weeks, I am going to aim for 29", that's a 1/2 inch drop.

My weight lifting goals are to increase my benchpress to 80lb, slowly but surely I will hit 100, but I'm trying to take it slow because I work out alone.  I would also like to hit 300 on my leg presses this 9 weeks.  I would also like to hit 120 for my squats.  

Rocco also got me started on doing at least 200 reps on ab work, and it something I've kinda warmed up to...I like doing my ab work in between sets to increase the intensity of my workout   I will be working abs about 2 times a week.

One of my immediate goals will be to look smokin hot for Thanksgiving...lol....the folks that we are visiting in KY haven't seen me since last November, and I have dropped 15 pounds, and lost quite a bit of body fat...I just want to blow them away!

thanks for dropping in guys!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2005)

Goals look very obtainable and thats important .  Your friends probably won't recognize you. You have made some great changes


----------



## Pylon (Nov 1, 2005)

That's a neat concept of working in abs between sets.  If I wasn't doing HIT (and not really taking rest between sets anyway) I would steal that for sure.  

 Sounds like a great set of goals.  Maybe you should get some new pics up so we can see where you are at the start of this journal...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 1, 2005)

Awesome journal name!!!!

(envy)

I shall lurk!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 1, 2005)

Good luck. Let me know when you provide any feedback on Storm creatine. I am considering trying it myself because I've heard good reviews about it.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yay, a new journal .


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 2, 2005)

*GARY:*  Thanks! and you should know how much I've changed...you've been helping me since the beginning, and I really appreciate that!
*PYLON:  *I will try to get some pictures sometime soon... no promises though!
*MONKEYMAN:  *feel free to jump in with suggestions...thanks!
*AGGIE: *Thanks for dropping in...will def. let you know about the creatine
*SEAN: *


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 2, 2005)

11/1/05
cals:1552
prot: 168
water: 118oz.  I just couldn't get 12 more ounces...felt so waterlogged!)

11/2/05
legs!!
what a great day...felt so strong! 

squats 105x6, x6, x6, 110x3 *PR*
leg press 260x6, x6, 265x4 *PR*
leg ext. 80x6, x4
leg curl 60x5, x5, x5, x3..well I just couldn't get that damn 6th rep!!
SLDL 100x6, 105x5, x4* PR*
seated calves 90x6, x6, x5, x3
standing calves 140x6, x5, x4 barely!

treadmill, walking 36 minutes, 1.95 miles...was going for 40 minutes, but I had to go to the bathroom..lmao...

cals:  1545
prot:  154
water:  135.6oz yay!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice work!  Loads of PRs too!  Well done!


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 2, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> 11/1/05
> cals:1552
> prot:  168
> water:  118oz.   I just couldn't get 12 more ounces...felt so waterlogged!)
> ...


 Nice work  I feel ya on the water... Lately I've only been getting about 80-90 oz per day... It's hard to drink a lot of water AND eat a lot of food...


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 2, 2005)

Awesome journal name, Awesome w/o's and Awesome progress!!! Glad you found your groove with P/RR/S too, keep it up my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow B!  That's a great looking start.  Keep it up.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2005)

wOw !!!!  Look at you go Billie  

Incredible wo !  Congrats on the PR's , you will blow your goals away this cycle


----------



## PreMier (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice PR's!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 3, 2005)

thanks so much everyone!! where would I be without you??!!


----------



## Nick+ (Nov 4, 2005)

You're keeping it going Billy and doing well, I'd better take a leaf out of your book.......


----------



## Pylon (Nov 4, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> thanks so much everyone!! where would I be without you??!!


 Um...in the foothills?


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 4, 2005)

My diet totally sucked yesterday, and I didn't make the gym today....I did get enough water though, and I plan on hitting the gym tomorrow....here's the reason why.......................


----------



## Pylon (Nov 4, 2005)

You had a baby?  I guess that's a good reason to skip your workout...for a day or two, anyway...


----------



## PreMier (Nov 4, 2005)

What is that!?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 4, 2005)

WHo is that baby ?!  Cute !!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You had a baby?  I guess that's a good reason to skip your workout...for a day or two, anyway...


dang! U said it before me...

Hiya B! Thought I'd poke around and see who's doing what.
Looking good!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 5, 2005)

My new neice...
Anna Alexis...she is beautiful!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 5, 2005)

back/biceps
DB rows 35x6, x6, 40x4
lat pulldown 90x6, x6, x4
rev. grip BB row 65x6, 75x5 *PR*
preacher curl 35x6, x5
alt. DB curls 20x6, x4

abs:  seated cable crunch 50x20, 60x15, x15
scissor kicks x20, x20, x20
powercrunch machine 25x20, x15, x15
DB oblique crunch 25x15, x15, x15
205 total!

eliptical machine, 20 minutes 1.42 miles


----------



## Pylon (Nov 5, 2005)

Great w/o Billie.  Congrats on the new family member...and thanks for clearing up who she is, by the way...


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 5, 2005)

Awesome pics, Great w/o too Sister Billie!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2005)

Nice wo Billie , 

Congrats on the PR    I have never liked bent over BB rows of anykind..ever   I bet you lift heavier in them than I would


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 6, 2005)

thanks to Fishy's help (  )  I will be starting my creatine tomorrow..1 scoop 30 min. after preworkout meal (and 30 min. before workout) and one scoop directly after  hopefully not too much creatine, but I trust Fish...so I will give it a shot.  I also got a sample in my jug for shock therapy....gonna use it on Leg day...sounds fun


----------



## Pylon (Nov 7, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> thanks to Fishy's help (  )  I will be starting my creatine tomorrow..1 scoop 30 min. after preworkout meal (and 30 min. before workout) and one scoop directly after hopefully not too much creatine, but I trust Fish...so I will give it a shot.  I also got a sample in my jug for shock therapy....gonna use it on Leg day...sounds fun


 Speaking of which, anyone heard from our little guppy friend recently?


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 7, 2005)

I heard from Fishy last night....but he was in a hurry I think ...just lurking!

rep range week!!
chest/shoulders/tris

incline DB bench 30x8, x8, x6
db bench 35x8, x7 barely!
db fly 15x12, x10
single DB military 20x8, x6
side laterals 10x9, x7 barely!
o/h db ext. 20x12, 25x12 (start with 25 next time)
rope pressdown 60x13

abs: decline situps 5x20, x20, 10x12
kneeling cable crunch 110x15, x15, x15
powercrunch 20x20, x15, x15
oblique crunches x20, x20, x20
total: 207 

30 min. eliptical machine, 2.24 miles
started creatine today 

when I was finished I was SO tired...not really sure why. Got home and crashed for about an hour, and then before work took a 15min. powernap...I know I had a decent workout, but damn...that's never happened before. I have been having sinus problems for over a month now, so I hope this isn't related!

cals:  1546
prot:  165
water:  140 oz.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 7, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I heard from Fishy last night....but he was in a hurry I think ...just lurking!


 Well, I guess I know where the rest of us rank in his book...  



			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> when I was finished I was SO tired...not really sure why. Got home and crashed for about an hour, and then before work took a 15min. powernap...I know I had a decent workout, but damn...that's never happened before. I have been having sinus problems for over a month now, so I hope this isn't related!


 Could just be a cumulative effect kind of thing, or maybe you were a little low on carbs/protien/water/life.  don't sweat it unless it becomes a regular thing.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 7, 2005)

Awesome w/o Sister Billie, You'll like Creatine!!! I would just watch yourself over the next few days, sinus problems can really zap you and your strength, keep it up my Friend, lookin solid!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice wo Miss Billie  

Listen to your gorgeous body. If it needs sleep it will tell you . If it needs a day off it will let you know


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Billie. Like the new Journal. It will be very interesting to see what the creatine does. I'm betting that with this, you are going to blow through those bench and squat goals very quickly.  

On drinking water, are you drinking water during and after your workout? I find that helps me hit my gallon a day goal easy. Also, with the creatine, you need to drink at least eight ounces of straight water right after you take the creatine. Again, these are "easy" ounces to help you reach that target.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 7, 2005)

Ego...yep, I'm doing exactly that!  I drink constantly before, during, and after my workout, and another glass after my creatine.  I can hit my water goals very easily on my workout days, but I have to really work at it on my off days it seems...but I will get there eventually...one day at a time..right??


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 7, 2005)

Pylon, Gary, and Archy...thanks for the support guys!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> incline DB bench 30x8, x8, x6
> db bench 35x8, x7 barely!
> db fly 15x12, x10
> single DB military 20x8, x6
> ...


hey Ms. B!
Looks like u are kicking ass! I am gonna have to watch out...you are catching up to me too! (Thought I only had to worry about DB!)

Ditto on what everybody else said too! I woke up w/ a sinus headache again today. Go get some meds, get as much sleep as you can...vitamins, etc and kill it. I had to get pre-scription to help kill mine...I still have 'sniffles'..bt much better.
Do be really careful when lifting w/ a cold. about three years ago when I was in pretty good shape...I had a head cold...I was doing HEAVY leg press: last rep of last set. I was REALLY straining to get that rep out...when I heard (in my head) and felt a 'pop' in the back of my skull. I do not know what happened, but it was excruciating! I was somehow able to lock out the weight..then sat there w/ my eyes slammed shut for about 5 minutes. (Imagine having the worst headache you ever had then multiplying it) That put me out of the gym for 2 weeks..

So, be careful!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2005)

Looking great in here Billie. I'm so sorry it's been awhile, I've just been swamped. Like Gary said, listen to your body. I'm learning how important that is and how your body is usually right LOL. Hope your doing great


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 9, 2005)

I"m doing much better now that you've visited my journal!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 9, 2005)

11/8/05
cals:1540
prot:  169
water:  138.8 oz.

okay....so this creatine is suppose to be taking all the fluid from my kidneys...why am I peeing all the time??? Will this slow down at all?  I go to the bathroom every 30 minutes!!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi B,

I go away for five days and I feel like its been a month away from this board.  Congratulations on the new addition, she's a cutie.  Auntie is looking sharp too.  Looks like your already approaching the summit on this mountain!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 9, 2005)

awwww...thanks boiler!! 

legs!!
I forgot to take my sample of shock today, I was in a hurry to get to the gym...I love leg day...MAYBE I will remember it on friday!

leg ext. 80x8, x8, x7, x6
single leg press 95x10, x9, x8 these feel so akward to me...does anyone else have this problem?? It puts a lot of pressure on my hip flexors...
hack squat 135x12, x10
leg curl 50x10, x10, 55x8, x5
cable leg raises 40x12, x11, x10
standing calf press 100x10, x10, x9, x8
single leg press calves 95x12, x10, x7

treadmill...nice and easy 45 minutes, 2.25 miles (the guy next to me did 2 miles in 30 minutes!!!!!!!! his legs were long though.....lmao... )



cals: 1552
prot: 162
water:  135.8oz


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> single leg press 95x10, x9, x8 these feel so akward to me...does anyone else have this problem?? It puts a lot of pressure on my hip flexors...


 Single leg is always a battle of foot placement for me.  What helps me is finding a comfortable spot for the working foot (usually a little wider than normal, but that's just me) and then resting my other foot on top of my working ankle.  It keeps the free foot out of the way and lines up the pressure on the working leg so the load is spread evenly.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 10, 2005)

Nice wo .. again    You're doing great Billie, keep it up


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey B!
I see u are putting an isolation move before a compound...are you pre-exhausting?
Nice work out!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 12, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey B!
> I see u are putting an isolation move before a compound...are you pre-exhausting?
> Nice work out!


actually the hack squat was suppose to be first, but there were a bunch of people using it, so I changed the order


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 12, 2005)

11/11 back/biceps!
close grip Pulldowns 100x6, x6, x5
seated rope row 60x10, x10, 70x8
DB pullovers 35x12, x10
cable curls 60x10, x10
hammer curls 15x14, x12

abs: leg lifts x15, x12, x10
crunches x25, x25, x25
powercrunch speedcrunches x20, 20 (someone took my machine, no 3rd set )
crunches w/twist x20, x20, x20
total: 212 

stairstepper HIIT 15 minutes, 65 floors 
cals:  1540
protein:  156
water:  140oz.

for all of those who asked for some progress pictures....


----------



## Pylon (Nov 12, 2005)

W/o looks great, and so do the pics!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 12, 2005)

Way to go B  I'm happy for your accomplishments.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice pulldowns and cable curls  

Looking good in the new pics


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2005)

Pics


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 13, 2005)

Nice abs....nice bis...nice back...nice legs....you know what....nice EVERYTHING...


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 13, 2005)

Excellent progress Sister Billie!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2005)

hey you!
that was a nice workout! 
How's the back feeling?


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 15, 2005)

the back was...TIRED!! lol...

got a shitty workout in Yesterday...my hubby decided to go with me and he is always in a hurry, and does just a few sets and he is ready to go...so I only finished Chest/shoulders...I will have to throw in my triceps on Friday after biceps I guess

Shock week!
incline DB bench 30x10, x9, x7/ cable x-overs 40x10, x8, x7
dec. fly 15x10, x9/ flat DB bench 25x10, x7
pec deck DS 70x8, 60x6, 50x6
front raises 10x10, x9/ military DB 20x8, x7
single arnold 12x10, x9/DB lats 10x8, x6
bent lats DS 10x6, 8x6
I really think I need to lower my weights on DB lats and bent lat...my form is getting sloppy 

came home and rode my bike for 20 minutes...3.85 miles.

cals:  1550
protein: 167
water:  142oz.

Todays diet already sucks...I stayed in bed WAY too long this morning, (not my fault, I swear!!  )so I have very little time to cook.  Between making lunch for my hubby and packing our dinners for work, I didn't have time to make a healthy lunch...gonna do better tonight though...chicken


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2005)

how is it sloppy?
U allow a little swing on the bottom to start the weight? 

U couldn't have told the hubby: "Listen here, bucko....we'll leave when I am finished..or no noogie for you!"

I baked up a big ol bag of chicken for the week...think I left it in for a couple minutes too long...it is a little dry...but still good!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 15, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> how is it sloppy?
> U allow a little swing on the bottom to start the weight?
> 
> U couldn't have told the hubby: "Listen here, bucko....we'll leave when I am finished..or no noogie for you!"
> ...


 I do the same with chicken, usually on the grill.  With the weather getting cold, I start using the broiler instead.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2005)

my grill has been broken....(lose 10 man points for allowing that to happen)

If I have time, I will go out to parent's and grill them there..


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 15, 2005)

B, I have to agree with Burner on this one.  He's working out with you, not the other way around.  This is exactly why my Wife and I don't fish or golf together anymore.  Causes too much marital stress.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> B, I have to agree with Burner on this one. He's working out with you, not the other way around. This is exactly why my Wife and I don't fish or golf together anymore. Causes too much marital stress.


I agree


----------



## Devlin (Nov 15, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> my grill has been broken....(lose 10 man points for allowing that to happen)
> 
> If I have time, I will go out to parent's and grill them there..



Burner- shame on you for not fixing the grill.  

b_reed-hope the storms don't cause too much damage down your way. Regardless stay safe.  I'm in the same boat waiting for the same stroms to strike here.  I'm sitting in a tornado watch as we speak.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 15, 2005)

If you need me to I can make a trip and "explain" why he needs to let you finish your w/o!!!  
Seriously it can be tuff when your both not on the same page!!! Your w/o was great, keep it up, your doing an awesome job Sister Billie!!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 16, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> my hubby decided to go with me and he is always in a hurry, and does just a few sets and he is ready to go


 
Did I miss something? When did hubby start working out?


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 16, 2005)

Burner...yes I'm swinging my arms and bending the elbows to much...so time to cut back just a bit.

Pylon...I like grilling them too, with a dash of cayenne or lemon pepper 

Boiler...I still fish and stuff with my hubby, but this is one area where we don't see eye to eye 

Devlin....got pretty nasty here last night, but no Tornados here..they all hit west and east of us 

Archy...lmao....you sounded like a mobster just then...are you going to bust some kneecaps?? thanks...but um..no thanks 

Ego...well, he doesn't workout but maybe 1 or 2 days a week, and he usually does it after work, but every other week he gets the urge to go with me


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 16, 2005)

legs!

sumo squats 95x10, x9, x7/ leg ext. 70x10, x8, x7
single leg ext. 50x9, x7/ leg presses 250x10, 255x9
hack squat DS 145x7, 135x6
cable leg raises 40x10, x10, 45x9, x8/ leg curls 50x10, x9, x7, x6
DB SLDL DS 30x8, 25x7, 20x7
standing calves 80x10, x10, x9, x8/seated single calves 25x9, x8, x8, x6
standing calves DS 120x6, 100x4 I had absolutly nothing left in my legs after this 

powercrunch machine 10x25, x25, x25
seated cable oblique crunch 50x15, x15, x15, x15
scissor kicks x20, x20, x15, 15
205 total 

treadmill, 30 minutes 1.55 miles


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice wo Billie ,


How do you like those Db SLDL's ?  My hams are killing me today


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Burner...yes I'm swinging my arms and bending the elbows to much...so time to cut back just a bit.
> 
> 
> > actaully, I was reading somewhere...u can use a litle momentum on the bottom of a lateral raise to get it started. just maintain the motion, break the horizontal plane, and then control the weight back down.
> ...


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey B, what do you think of that power crunch machine?  I see alot of people use it, but I've never tried it.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 16, 2005)

Awesome w/o Sister Billie!!! Really in a groove now aren't ya!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 16, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Archy...lmao....you sounded like a mobster just then...are you going to bust some kneecaps?? thanks...but um..no thanks


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 16, 2005)

hello Mrs. Reed


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice work, B.

  I had a thought about your husband.  Do you think he doesn't do well when you work out together because he is intimidated by the progress you've made?  Just wondering...


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 16, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> actaully, I was reading somewhere...u can use a litle momentum on the bottom of a lateral raise to get it started. just maintain the motion, break the horizontal plane, and then control the weight back down.
> I do both: slight bend in elbows and elbows bent @ 90 degree angles...(like on the lat. raise machines)


I agree. Would also add to hold the dumbbell at the top and contract the side delt before lowering the weight.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice workout   

Glad you made it thru the storms ok.  It was the same here, severe thunderstorms with high wnds, but no tornados they hit in western Kentucky instead.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 16, 2005)

What the hell is a sumo squat?  Is that like PL style?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey Jake, as I understand, it's when u hold a DB between your legs, wide stance and squat that.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 17, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Jake, as I understand, it's when u hold a DB between your legs, wide stance and squat that.


 That's how I do them.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2005)

wow.....I knew something....


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2005)

Cool.  They dont make DB big enough for me


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 18, 2005)

I actually do them like a regular squat (with a BB) and use a really wide stance  not sure if I'm goin to the gym tomorrow....been throwing up for the last 2 hours


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Burner02*
> _Hey Jake, as I understand, it's when u hold a DB between your legs, wide stance and squat that._
> 
> That's how I do them.





			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> That's how I do them.





> Burner
> wow.....I knew something....


PY , don't encourage him. It will go to his head and we won't be able to live with for weeks


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I actually do them like a regular squat (with a BB) and use a really wide stance  not sure if I'm goin to the gym tomorrow....been throwing up for the last 2 hours


Yuck !!!    

Got a bug ?  Hope you're better quick


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2005)

Get well!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> PY , don't encourage him. It will go to his head and we won't be able to live with for weeks


muhahahahaaaa...
too late, G-man! HA! TOOO LATE!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 18, 2005)

no gym today...still feel yucky...now I have diarrea  AND I still have to go to work, they won't let me take the day off.

I have been thinking a lot about my goals this past week, and I am thinking about bulking for the next 6 weeks.  I think it would be a great time of year to do it, that way next year I can cut and be ready for bikini season....plus with the creatine I think I would benefit more from a bulk.  Any input would be great!

GARY... I actually LOVE DB SLDL other than the fact that I have to bend over with my ass facing the treadmills. 

BURNER AND EGO...thanks for the tips!!

BOILER...I like the powercrunch machine a lot...I usually use it as a finisher to tire out my abs 

NT..good to see you back in here!!

thanks for all the "get wells" guys! hope to be back in the swing of things next week...gonna have to try to squeeze in all my workouts before wednesday as we are leaving for Kentucky


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 18, 2005)

geez...sounds like people are getting what I had a few weeks ago...too bad I was not there to 'properly infect you'...

if u are nto doing well..rest up, let the immune system catch up and kill it and start fresh next week.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2005)

I LOVE bulking, unfortuantly it likes me too!!! Sorry to hear your under the weather, heres hoping you get better quick my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2005)

> GARY... I actually LOVE DB SLDL other than the fact that I have to bend over with my ass facing the treadmills.


 It bet that breaks all the guys hearts !


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> It bet that breaks all the guys hearts !


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Cool.  They dont make DB big enough for me


Show off....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2005)

Howdy, Ms. B!
Feeling better?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 20, 2005)

Heya B...sorry you haven't been well.  Hope you feel better...


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi B,

Hope you feel better.  Being sick sucks.  I just finished the last of my anti-biotics yesterday.  Here's wishing you only have the 24 hour variety or something quick.  I'll give those powercrunches a try this week.  Hang in there


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm still feeling kinda crummy...but going to the gym tomorrow.  I only have Monday and Tuesday to work out, but I promise to squeeze as much as I can in those 2 days.  

on a side note...I have 4 cold sores all over my lips anyone have any home remedies to clear them up in time to have my pic taken this weekend??


----------



## dianas05 (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Billie!

Here is some useful info regarding cold sores: http://www.fatfreekitchen.com/home-remedy/cold-sores.html . 

BTW, you're doing a fabulous job with your training and progress.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2005)

g-day, B- sorry...no ideas here...makeup?


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...makeup?


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 21, 2005)

power week! Only 2 days to work out this week, so I had to combine some things...legs and back will be tomorrow 

benchpress  75x6, x6, 80x4 *PR* hey..guess what...that was also my goal for this 9 weeks
dec. DB bench 30x6, 35x5
Fly 20x6, x5
arnold press 25x4, x3
upright cable row 80x6, x5
skulls 35x6, x6
kickbacks 15x6
EZ bar curl 35x6, x5
alt. DB curls 20x5, x4

210 reps of ab/core work

15 minute stair stepper, 51 floors


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2005)

Way to go!   
Kill it tomorrow! U going out of town? Why cannot lift of Hump Day? If there was ever a day to get all hot-n-sweaty....'do it' on Wednesday..


----------



## Pylon (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice w/o, B.

 As far as cold sores, can you just grow a mustache?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2005)

is she greek?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 21, 2005)

Awesome job on the PR Sister Billie!!! Way to go, keep pushin, your doing an incredible job, keep me pushing myself!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 21, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> power week! Only 2 days to work out this week, so I had to combine some things...legs and back will be tomorrow
> 
> benchpress 75x6, x6, 80x4 *PR* hey..guess what...that was also my goal for this 9 weeks
> dec. DB bench 30x6, 35x5
> ...


You must be feeling better . Congrats on the PR/goal


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 22, 2005)

we are packing and cooking Wednesday morning, and then working, and then leaving out for Kentucky....my diet is going to pretty much suck until next week...I am in charge of desserts for 2 parties 

Diana..........thanks for dropping in!!!!!!!!  I read somewhere to open up a Benadryl tablet and dip your regular chapstick in it, that way when you apply it, it makes a thin "paste" so far I have had 2 of the cold sores dry up in the last 12 hours!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2005)

What is on the roster for desserts?  I do them for the fam as well.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

I made sure there would be some eg nog @ the parent's house...I luv the stuff...but don't want it in my house....or I would drink it all....
I also see pumpkin pie in my future...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I made sure there would be some eg nog @ the parent's house...I luv the stuff...but don't want it in my house....or I would drink it all....
> I also see pumpkin pie in my future...


 My mom won't touch eggnog (my grandmother used to mix it with lots of rum) but she drinks boiled custard...tastes like melted ice cream.  Good for the first couple of swallows...after that...


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 22, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> GOALS:
> 
> One of my immediate goals will be to look smokin hot for Thanksgiving...lol....the folks that we are visiting in KY haven't seen me since last November, and I have dropped 15 pounds, and lost quite a bit of body fat...I just want to blow them away!


Have a great trip B, I'm sure you are going to knock 'em dead.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 22, 2005)

legs/back
squats 105x6, 110x6, 115x6 *PR*
leg press 265x6, 270x6* PR,* 275x6*PR *okay.......that's weird, felt very light I'll have to start 280 next time...I wonder if it's the creatine or just me??????  the choco chip cookies must have fueled it...
leg ext.  80x6, x5
SLDL 105x6, x5, x5, x4
leg curl 50x6, x5, x5
seated calves 90x6, x6, x5, x4
standing calves 140x6 (a lot of pressure on back??? so I lowered weight) 100x6, x5

DB rows 40x6, x5, x4
lat PD 90x6, x5
t-bar row 35x6, x5

I was so gassed after this that I didn't do any cardio...phew I'm tired!!

Thanks boiler!!

Pylon and Burner....made Cherry Chocolate cake (tastes like the candy!) chocolate chip cookies that are requested every year, a couple of pies, and my famous apple cobbler 

I LOVE eggnog...but hubby can't even stand the smell, so I don't keep it in the house...but I do plan on drinking my weight in liquor Friday night


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 22, 2005)

oh....forgot to mention that my hubby bought me an mp3 player for x-mas and gave it to me early...also bought me a really cool punching bag from our neighbor for only $15!!!!!!! so now I'll have a new form of cardio when we finally get it hung up out in the shop!  I feel like a little kid on christmas morning!!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice PR's!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

really? he doesn't even like the smell? we'll...we'll just have to have a 'snog of the nog' ourselves, eh?

(look! I rhymed!)
two minute speed rounds ion the bag will wear you out! (hae u ever used a bag before? make sure you buy wraps for your hands! If not..u wil REALLY dink up your wrists...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

so...nice PR on the squats! were you grunting?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice wo Billie,

And more PR's   You just keep getting better and better! Congrats 1


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2005)

Awesome PR's Sister Billie, and cool gifts!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 23, 2005)

I was DEFINETLY grunting on the squats  you'll have to use your imagination on that one...lol...
I have never owned a bag before...but I have said to my hubby for the last 2 years that I wanted to learn how to box...so this is going to be awsome  hopefully he will hang it up soon!

thanks for all of the encouragement guys!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 23, 2005)

so, you were turning heads then? WAHOO!

is there a boxing club anywhee near where you live? You might want to take a few lessons on how to punch. There is technique involved, and if you do not do it right, you could hurt yourself, especially if you are punching a 70 - 90 lb bag. Get the basics:
Jab, overhand left/right, hook, upper cut. Maybe get a video. Not a fitness video, but an actauly boxing / training video. 
http://www.how-to-box.com/boxing/boxing_training
http://www.how-to-box.com/boxing/buying_a_heavy_bag
http://www.rossboxing.com/thegym.html
http://www.how-to-box.com/boxing/how_to_find_a_good_boxing_gym_or_boxing_club
http://www.how-to-box.com/boxing/how_to_find_a_good_boxing_trainer


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 23, 2005)

wow...thanks!  there are no boxing clubs out here in the sticks


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 23, 2005)

maybe there are some training videos u can rent from library or buy to watch and show proper technique.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 23, 2005)

I agree on learning how to punch!!! I used to kickbox (Muay Thai) years ago, so maybe I can show you some stuff!!! Hope you have a GREAT Thanksgiving my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 27, 2005)

Can you give me some pointers archy??  much appreciated!


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

There are a couple woman at my gym who do some version of kick boxing and they look like they get a good workout.  Maybe you could see if anyone at your gym boxes and could give you some pointers.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 27, 2005)

How did the deserts go over, B?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey hon, how are you doing?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

g'morning!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 28, 2005)

hello all!!  The Desserts went a little TOO well, I gained 2 pounds over the weekend...it's a good thing I decided to bulk!! hahahaha...

gonna ask around about the boxing thing...my hubby knows the basics, so I should be okay for a little while 

chest/shoulders/tris Rep Range
Inc. db bench 30x8, x7, x6
DB bench 30x9, x8
DB fly 15x12, x11 AWSOME squeeze at the top! 
single DB military press 20x8, x6
side lats 8x10, x9 (lowered wt so I could get a good squeeze at top of motion)
o/h DB ext. 30x11, x10
single cable pressdown 30x12
standing cable crunch 100x20, x20, x20
reverse crunch x20, x16, x15
dec. situp x20, x20, x20
cable obliques 60x15, x15
total:  201 
eliptical, 20 minutes 1.59 miles, nice and easy 

I feel like my arms are bigger...haven't really measured yet, but will soon.  I am going to try to post pics and measurements every 3 weeks or so to track my progress with my creatine, I definetly feel a bloat..but not really very badly, mostly in my belly (could be the turkey and dressing though   )


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

think of all the stored energy u have for the next few workouts!
(again, it's all matter of perspective)

Remember:
Keep your dukes up! (WTF is a duke? and how does that translate to a fist???) 
keep your hands up, chin tucked
Does not matter which hand u are gonna strike with, when u throw the punch, snap it back into guard (FAST! Dont give your 'opponent' anything to grab hold of) ((train like u are gonna fight)). ALWAYS keep your hands up! (even if u are not ever gonna fight, perfect practice makes perfect)
When u are punching the bag, aim for 6" past the bag. (if u aim for the bag, u are gonna be too far out, not en effective strike. (only make a small 'pop' when make contact. When u aim 6" behind the bag, you will drive thru the bag. Make a solid THUD. (this is where u HAVE to have wraps. Imagine your body punching into a 70 - 90 lb bag...your wrist is gonna get wrecked!)
Forcefull breathe out when u punch.
Always....step in with your jab.
When u do combos, jab, then do something else: hook, overhand left / right (power hand) upper cut, then jab back out as u step out of range:
ex: jab, jab, overhand, jab out.

oh..and dont forget toget the sound tracks to the Rocky movies to play in the back ground...it's paramount...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

have u seen 'Million Dollar Baby?"
-Clint Eastwood, Hillary Swank? great movie; sad ending. if u haven't seen it..rent it...
Watch her move....


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 28, 2005)

Excellent w/o Sister Billie!!! I totally agree with Brother Burner, great descriptions!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

thank you....I have all the Rocky movies...


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 28, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thank you....I have all the Rocky movies...


   Me Too!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2005)

I have 'Eye of the Tiger' stuck in my head now....


----------



## Shae (Nov 28, 2005)

Just sending you a good vibe.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 28, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hello all!! The Desserts went a little TOO well, I gained 2 pounds over the weekend...it's a good thing I decided to bulk!! hahahaha...
> 
> gonna ask around about the boxing thing...my hubby knows the basics, so I should be okay for a little while
> 
> ...


Nice wo Billie ! 
Don't worry about the Turkey day weight gain , it will dissapear almost as fast as it appeared.


----------



## Devlin (Nov 28, 2005)

I agree, very nice work out


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 28, 2005)

I loved that movie...was very sad, It would be hard to learn "moves" from that movie, I think I am a better "hands on" person


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2005)

Wow, Billie's going to be a boxer  That's awesome your interested in it!!!! I'd love to box, a lot of skill involved in it!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 29, 2005)

I agree on the wraps...can't be overstated.  I've worked my heavy bag with and without them, and would never do it without again.

 Also, a great tip from that movie is to hit the bad as it swings away from you, not at you.  Try working the heavy bag hard for 3 min, rest 1, then back to work (simulates boxing rounds.)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I loved that movie...was very sad, It would be hard to learn "moves" from that movie, I think I am a better "hands on" person


well, if u couple that with some instructional videos, you'd be off to a good start.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2005)

here, try this:
http://www.gymcor.com/boxeq.html


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 29, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I think I am a better "hands on" person


----------



## Devlin (Nov 29, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I think I am a better "hands on" person



 Wrong thing to say in here


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 29, 2005)

b_reed said:
			
		

> I think I am a better "hands on" person being bent over is GOOD!!!!!!!!!!


Hard to believe she said all this.  Sounds like B got into the Wild Turkey over Thanksgiving.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 29, 2005)

Or maybe a wild turkey got into her...sorry, I shouldn't call her husband names.  I don't know him well enough...


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 29, 2005)

omg...you guys are so funny!!! But you all know that I always talk dirty...but that slip was an accident...lmao...I am laughing so hard right now....hehehehehe


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Or maybe *SOMEONE* wild got into her...



had a good weekend, did we?


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> had a good weekend, did we?


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 30, 2005)

legs!
leg ext. 80x8, x8, x7, x7
hack squat 135x10, x10, x9
single leg press 95x12, x10 I FINALLY found a comfy position on this..things went much smoother! 
leg curls 55x10, x9, x8, x6
cable leg raises 45x12, x12, x10
standing calves 100x10, x10, x9, x8
leg press calves 95x15, x14, x12 nice and slow! 
treadmill 30 minutes 2.18 miles

okay boys and girls...bad news...I am going to miss my workout on Friday (hopefully can squeeze it in on Saturday if my hands are better) because I have to get a tetnus shot (sp.)  I was working on a machine last night where the steel had a LOT of sharp edges and I cut my hands up very badly..at least 6 times    I can barely bend my thumbs right now because of cuts, and this mornings workout was less than comfortable..I was able to do all the moves, but to grip the plates was impossible and very painful  

on the bright side I am also having a complete physical while I am there..blood pressure, cholesterol, sugar, iron, etc...just to have a baseline to go by...my hubby is also having a physical and he is having his first colon check, I am very proud of him for doing this, even though I know he HATES it!!   Wish us both luck!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2005)

poor thing! Feel better!
U put an 'isolation' move before a compound movement?
(leg ext. b4 squat)


u know the hubby's gonna have a bad physical if the doc says: Ok, bend over and crack a smile...


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 30, 2005)

he says that he's gonna come out of the office running if the doctor puts both hands on his shoulders


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> he says that he's gonna come out of the office running if the doctor puts both hands on his shoulders


    


How 'bout them Bears this year???


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 30, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> he says that he's gonna come out of the office running if the doctor puts both hands on his shoulders


  I'm sorry for laughing, it s a very serious matter, I just pictured the Dr. doing that and how I would react!!!   Best of wishes to you both!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 30, 2005)

Tell you hubby I've got a worse one coming on December 14.  You know, the one with the camera .  Hope your hands heal up soon.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2005)

Bm is gonna get violated...by technology???


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 30, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> legs!
> leg ext. 80x8, x8, x7, x7
> hack squat 135x10, x10, x9
> single leg press 95x12, x10 I FINALLY found a comfy position on this..things went much smoother!
> ...


Nice wo Billie ,

I remember doing cable leg raises, I liked those  ( note to self: put them back in the routine sometime soon ).

OUCH !!!  So will you be off work for a few to let the hands heal ?   Good luck at the doc office


----------



## Pylon (Nov 30, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> my hubby is also having a physical and he is having his first colon check, I am very proud of him for doing this, even though I know he HATES it!!   Wish us both luck!!


 I always think of the Ray Ramano line about getting "the test."  I don't want to do it because I'm afraid it will hurt...but I'm more afraid it won't...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 30, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Bm is gonna get violated...by technology???


 Let's hope he doesn't start posting videos in his journal any time soon. 

 "Is that a power squat, or....AAARHRRRHHGGGGGG..."


----------



## Devlin (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice workout B.      Good luck at the doc's.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 30, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Let's hope he doesn't start posting videos in his journal any time soon.
> 
> "Is that a power squat, or....AAARHRRRHHGGGGGG..."


Don't worry guys, I haven't even got up the courage to put up pics of my body...........................let alone a documentary on the inside of my colon.

"Fasen your seatbelts and hold on to your popcorn ladies and gentlemen, around the next corner you are about to witness an inflamed case of Dyverticulosis".

If I go ahead with it, would you consider doing the narration, Pylon?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> he says that he's gonna come out of the office running if the doctor puts both hands on his shoulders


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 30, 2005)

wow..that's twice in one week that Premier has given me the "O" face!! 

no time off work by the way...just have to tough it out


----------



## Pylon (Dec 1, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Don't worry guys, I haven't even got up the courage to put up pics of my body...........................let alone a documentary on the inside of my colon.
> 
> "Fasen your seatbelts and hold on to your popcorn ladies and gentlemen, around the next corner you are about to witness an inflamed case of Dyverticulosis".
> 
> If I go ahead with it, would you consider doing the narration, Pylon?


 As long as I can add it later, so I don't have to be "onsite"...


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2005)

What the hell is cheap undies club>?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2005)

hold a sec...hubby posting in journal....Ms. B...who is the lucky guy?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2005)

Good luck with the physical Billie. I haven't had one in 12 years!! I should go.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 3, 2005)

okay...no gym today..which really pisses me off...  My hands are better, but my shoulder is super sore where they gave me my tetnus shot   do you think it would be okay to do a back/bi workout on Monday and then start over on Tuesday with my shock week?? 

Physical went good...cholesterol is 179, which is good he said, and BP is 90/70 which I thought was low, and he said it couldn't get any better than that.  My sugar is normal, and my liver count is high, which he said is fine (I don't even know what a liver count is!! lol...)  The nurse weighed me in at 132, and said "wow...you don't even look like you weigh that much!!"  to which I replied..."haha..it's all muscle...hahahahahaha" 

I have noticed though that since I've gained a few pounds my hubby can't keep his hands off me....it's kind of funny really...he says he likes a little jiggle in my wiggle....LMAO...

I did go for a walk yesterday....2.75 miles   better than nothing I guess????


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 3, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hold a sec...hubby posting in journal....Ms. B...who is the lucky guy?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 3, 2005)

That's goodf news about your physical    Sorry your shoulder and hands not 100%.  As for working out after the tetnus shot, I would say go for it if you can move it.  The movement, increased body temp, and increased blood flow should help the tetnus (toxid) shot be absorbed quicker and in theory make the pain go away faster.  As for the liver count being high, I would say he was probably referring to liver enzymes such as AST, ALt, Alk Phos.  I would be a bit concerned if the liver enzymes were high and ask the doc to clarify exactly what was high and what "he thinks" is the cause.  Liver enzymes can be elevated when the liver is stressed by metabolizing drugs, alcohol and from infections.

That's great about your hubby liking your new body


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 3, 2005)

You'll be okay I think to w/o Monday, just see how your body feels and responds to it, then either continue or wait another day!!!
More "Jiggle in your wiggle" huh" Awesome!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

>


holy arm candy!
   Is that BM?????
I agree w/ Dev- It's just a shot, and the exercise may relieve the pain.
Now go workout extra hard...'cause this lard body hasn't....


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah Billie !!!! 

Love the nurses comment and your reply


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 3, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> holy arm candy!
> Is that BM?????


 I'm so confused .  When did we get married?  And does my wife know about it?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 3, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm so confused . When did we get married? And does my wife know about it?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice results on the physical, B.  My liver count was a little high last time, too.  I think it was 72.  Blood pressure is great.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What the hell is cheap undies club>?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 4, 2005)

Good to hear the physical results came back in order. How did the husband's visit go?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 4, 2005)

It went very well, the only thing that came back abnormal was his cholesterol, it was 7 points too high, which I am trying to help him correct (yeah right!)  They are not going to check his colon until he is 40-45, but his prostate is fine


----------



## Pylon (Dec 5, 2005)

7 points isn't too bad.  If that was the only problem, it sounds like you are both doing well!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2005)

Great news on the Doc's Billie! And can you really blame your hsband?!?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I'm so confused .  When did we get married?  And does my wife know about it?


well then...who the hell is that???

What...u aren't Mormon? ( can u imagine trying to have more than one wife? thank you....nope)
I have a friend who is mormon.....have fun @ his expense...he tried to retaliate...but I remind him how he is a bad mormon...all the stuff he isn't supposed to do: drink...drink caffeine, not be in good shape...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 5, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> What...u aren't Mormon? ( can u imagine trying to have more than one wife? thank you....nope)


  Yeah, your life would be something like this...........

Them:        

You:


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2005)

that's what I am thinking...I evidentally have enough trouble keeping one woman happy....add in another...that just compounds....


----------



## Pylon (Dec 5, 2005)

I agree.  Sounds like a lot of trouble to me....


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 5, 2005)

Burner...that is my hubby! 

Rocco.... your sweet


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 5, 2005)

back/biceps 
Rep Range

hypers 25x10, x10, x8
close grip PD 100x8, x6, x5
rope row 60x10, x10, x8
DB pullover 30x12, x11
cable curls 65x9, x8
hammers 15x12, x10

powercrunch 15x15, x15, x15
cable sidecrunch 60x20, x20, x20
scissors x20, x20, x15/crunches x20, x20, x15 (SS)
215 total

stairstepper, 10 minutes 44 floors
bike 15 minutes 2.66 miles


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Burner...that is my hubby!
> 
> Rocco.... your sweet


I..uh...got that part....but..WHO is he? Looks familiar...just can't put the finger on it....


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 5, 2005)

Glad everything has worked out for the best!!! w/o looks great (as usual) Keep it up my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 5, 2005)

Good workout, B Nice cable curls there.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 5, 2005)

I agree, nice workout!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 5, 2005)

You cable curl more than me !!! I will go sit in the corner now ( and cry !)

Nice wo Billie


----------



## PreMier (Dec 5, 2005)

Am I on ignore?  What the fuck.. 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1191218&postcount=180


----------



## Shae (Dec 5, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Am I on ignore?  What the fuck..
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1191218&postcount=180


Nahhh! We just like to hear you bitch.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Am I on ignore?  What the fuck..
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1191218&postcount=180


 I feel like that sometimes Jake!!! I wish I coulda answered your question but I'm waiting for an answer too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2005)

Wow, Billie. Great w/o. Look at that ab work. How'd you like doing 215 reps?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Am I on ignore?  What the fuck..
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1191218&postcount=180


I'm sorry...did you say something???


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 6, 2005)

Try browsing Pylon's journal for an answer....


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi Billie,
I remember you now...yes i did have a journal on here awhile back...didn't do a good job keeping it up..you are doing great...

Vanessa


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 6, 2005)

chest/shoulders/ticeps
Shock week!!

inc. DB bench 25x10, x9, x8/Cable x-overs 40x10, x9, x8 SS
dec. fly 15x10, x10/ flat DB bench 25x8, x7 SS 
Fly machine 50x8, 40x7, 30x7 DS
front raises 10x10, x9/military DB press 20x8, x7 SS
single arnold press 15x8, x7/DB lats 8x8, x6 SS
bents lats 8x8, 5x7 DS
St. Bar pressdown 70x10, 80x8/OH Db press 30x9, x7
OH rope ext. 70x8, 60x6, 50x6
 1.52 miles eliptical machine..20 minutes.

I felt really weak today, all of the weight that I used felt super heavy.  I just feel yucky and bloated...only 3 more weeks of bulking, and then hopefully back to normal

For some reason I can't post pics, so that will have to wait..I will post everything when this cycle is over I guess 

And Gary....I think that the cables and pulleys may be different on our cable curls...if there are more pulleys, it is usually easier to move the weight....feel better yet?? 

Just so everyone knows, I am lurking in the journals...I have been trying to post, but having some trouble in certain journals!! I am following along though!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2005)

I thnk I would drop a db on my head if I were to try that single arm arnie press...I'm not the most 'coordinated' person around.,...

what??? we have to wait on pics???? do I need to wite my congressman? Let's fix this!
so...u never did say..who the heck is your hubby?


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 6, 2005)

Damn B, some of those weights are heavy for me too.  Weak?pfft.  You are doing great.  One tip, check your editing interface in the user cp.  Mine doesn't work with that wysiwig one.   I had to back it down one to enhanced (i think) editor.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice wo Bilie!

I like your mix of exercises  

Thanks for making me feel better about the cable curls   you are so sweet


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 6, 2005)

Great w/o my Friend!!! I agree w/ Brother Gary, nice mix of exercises!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 6, 2005)

Heya B - w/outs looking good!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 7, 2005)

well, I won't be able to box until next spring  my hubby has to finish zip tying all of our light fixtures so that they don't fall   also we have to keep our big truck in there until spring also, so there isn't any room...also, my diet and workouts should be a peice of cake after new years, my husband is going back to school, and he will only be home at night.

Burner...his name is Dan...and I promise you he's never been on the IM boards   he goes to the gym about 2 times a month...lol...

Gary, Burner, Boiler, and Archy.....I saw Devlins journal and I have just 1 question...are you going to warm up my Journal while I'm at work tonight???


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2005)

what would u have us do to keep it warm? We do take requests...


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2005)

who me???
You know it!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2005)

it's supposed to be a nippy -2 tonight, but climb to a balmy 35 tomorrow....
thought I'd share that little tid bit of info...


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2005)

> Gary, Burner, Boiler, and Archy.....I saw Devlins journal and I have just 1 question...are you going to warm up my Journal while I'm at work tonight???



OOla la !!! Best offer I've had in awhile


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 7, 2005)

Here's a little extra heat for you tonight, B.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 7, 2005)

I have to admit, that fire looks pretty good, Boiler.

Hey, maybe we can sing campfire songs while B's gone!  I'll start...

um...

hang on....

I'll think of one...

um...

OK, maybe not.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 7, 2005)

How about "wheels on the bus".  I think that's Nathan's anthem.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 7, 2005)

wow...I'm sitting around a fire with 5 men...I never thought this day would come..I'm so unprepared...what to do...what to do...


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 8, 2005)

LOL...you all are too funny..Billie..thanks for your help i went to Emma's journal and ask her to help me with my diet and i went out and got some creatine today..thanks again..and don't get to hot sitting by the fire.. 

Vanessa


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow...I'm sitting around a fire with 5 men...I never thought this day would come..I'm so unprepared...what to do...what to do...



What to do?   That's easy.  Get out the graham crackers, chocolate, and marshmallows.


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 8, 2005)

OOOHHH is there room for me too   ..
Vanessa


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2005)

hhmmm...s'mores....dam...now I'm hungry...thanks....


don't forget the hot chocolate!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> OOOHHH is there room for me too   ..
> Vanessa


 
room...for another hottie....um...oh yeah....


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks...i hate to be left out   

V


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 8, 2005)

well, marshmallows isn't exactly what I had in mind...but it will work for now


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 8, 2005)

leg day!  I got up really early today because the weather is so bad, so I didn't have the BEST workout, and now I'm really sleepy, but at least I was in there 

squats 95x10, x9, x8/leg ext. 70x10, x9, x8 SS
single leg ext. 40x10, x/leg press 265x9, x7  SS
Hack Squat 145x9, 125x7  DS
cable leg raises 40x10, x10, x9, x8/leg curl 50x10, x9, x7, x7 SS
DB SLDL 30x8, 25x6, 20x6 DS  good stretch! 
standing calves 60x10, x10, x8, x7/seated single calves 25x9, x8, x7, x6 SS
seated calves 75x7, 50x7 DS

back/biceps ab/cardio..tomorrow!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 8, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> leg day!  I got up really early today because the weather is so bad, so I didn't have the BEST workout, and now I'm really sleepy, but at least I was in there
> 
> squats 95x10, x9, x8/leg ext. 70x10, x9, x8 SS
> single leg ext. 40x10, x/leg press 265x9, x7  SS
> ...


Mother nature can't stop the B train once it gets rolling!!!  Hey, 1/2 inch on the arms already.  That's pretty impressive.  Do you attribute this all to the Storm Creatine?  Is it supposed to stick once you go off the creatine.  If I ever finish this cut, maybe I'll pick up one jar for my bulk.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, marshmallows isn't exactly what I had in mind...but it will work for now



Would whipped cream be better?


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah your right the weather is bad in tennessee...it's coming here tonight and in the morning..i hate this time of year...still your workout looks great..

Vanessa


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 8, 2005)

Drop set SLDL !!!!   You are  crazee

Nice wo !


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 8, 2005)

well, I don't really know if it will stick...I hope my arms stay, and I lose this extra 1/2" - 1" that I've gained around my middle...I think that is only because women bloat a bit easier than men do....I've also gained a lot more weight than I would have liked, but I am not going to weigh myself again until I'm done with this bulk...the extra numbers on the scale are messing with me mentally...


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 8, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Would whipped cream be better?


 

wow..that's my kind of man!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Drop set SLDL !!!!  You are  crazee
> 
> Nice wo !


 
beleive it or not, they felt pretty good!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, marshmallows isn't exactly what I had in mind...but it will work for now


well...cold bring something else....but...u would have to bring....friends...the unmarried kind..


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 8, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, I don't really know if it will stick...I hope my arms stay, and I lose this extra 1/2" - 1" that I've gained around my middle...I think that is only because women bloat a bit easier than men do....I've also gained a lot more weight than I would have liked, but I am not going to weigh myself again until I'm done with this bulk...the extra numbers on the scale are messing with me mentally...


Just look in the mirror, B.  You have nothing to worry about!   

Do you take the creatine on your non-lifting days?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 8, 2005)

Solid w/o Sister Billie, You're not a fan of the am w/o's huh? I have my best w/o in the morning!!! You will get used to it if you stick with it!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2005)

Vanessa40 said:
			
		

> OOOHHH is there room for me too   ..
> Vanessa


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You're not a fan of the am w/o's huh? I have my best w/o in the morning!!! You will get used to it if you stick with it!!!



Gotta agree with AA on this one, as long as you get enough sleep the night before.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 8, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

>



Hey Trip move over and make some room for me too, please


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2005)

There's alway room for you, Devlin.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow...it's getting mighty crowded 'round this fire.  Any more and we will have to start stacking vertically...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2005)

I think it's time you brought out the trapeze, Pylon.


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 8, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I think it's time you brought out the trapeze, Pylon.


Who's ready to quit their day job? Trapeze Quiz

I need a visual for #5.  I really need a visual for #5.

4/5 for me.  Pylon should be on this like a pack of dogs on a three legged cat


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 9, 2005)

3/5 for me, but I have to admit, I didn't know any of the answers.  I just guessed at all of them.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

I guessed at them all as well...but I guessed right on all 5....Don't judge me...


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 9, 2005)

I guessed too...got 3/5....oh well 

Vanessa


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 9, 2005)

I also scored a 3/5 ...lol...Pylon has had LOTS of practice!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 9, 2005)

Archy...I usually do go to the gym first thing in the morning, but yesteday I had to get up 2 hours earlier (only 5 hrs sleep) to get to the gym and back before the sleet started!!

Burner...aww..c'mon, what's wrong with a little harmless flirting??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2005)

I got 4/5...so Dev can come stack vertically here....

(oops....did I say that outloud?)


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 9, 2005)

Well, judging by the scores, Trapezing is way too easy.  Get a new apparatus Pylon.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I got 4/5...so Dev can come stack vertically here....
> 
> (oops....did I say that outloud?)



Who me  Trapzee is fun, but I can think of other things I enjoy more


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 9, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Who me  Trapzee is fun, but I can think of other things I enjoy more


 I should have never said apparatus.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> I should have never said apparatus.



  It ok, I'm just in rare form tonight, blame it on the bourbon whiskey


----------



## Pylon (Dec 9, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Well, judging by the scores, Trapezing is way too easy.  Get a new apparatus Pylon.



Maybe a trampoline?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 9, 2005)

Did someone say apparatus???


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 9, 2005)

I have some serious DOMS today from my leg workout yesterday...gotta love shock legs! 

well, here is Fridays workout!  It was packed in the gym today, so I had to substitute some things, I know that some stuff isn't in the right "order" but oh well 

back/bis

u/h lat PD 80x10, x9, x8/St arm pressdown 50x10, x9, x8  SS
Rev BB row 65x10, x10, x8/T bar row 30x10, x8, x6 SS
Seated row machine 70x8, x7, x6 DS
concentration curls 12x10, 15x8/ DB curls 15x9, x8 SS
(conc. curls felt SO good!)
rope curls 70x8, 60x6, 50x5 DS

powercrunch obliques 15x15, x12, x10
kn. cable crunch 100x20, x20, x20
reverse crunch x15, x15, x15
crunches x20, x20, x20
201 

Treadmill, 20 minutes 1.08...oh my aching hammies and booty!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh...I forgot to tell you guys that the other day when I got up real early to go to the gym, that I accidentally went up there in my pajama pants


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 9, 2005)

Workouts are lookin pretty good in here .



			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Oh...I forgot to tell you guys that the other day when I got up real early to go to the gym, that I accidentally went up there in my pajama pants



Heh, not really a big deal... that's normal attire for many people in the gym...


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 10, 2005)

hubby thought it was funny cause if it hadn't been cold that night...I wouldn't have even had on PJs ...lmao...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 10, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hubby thought it was funny cause if it hadn't been cold that night...I wouldn't have even had on PJs ...lmao...



See, now that would have been a story to tell!  (With pics, of course...)


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice wo Billie ,

No worries in re: the PJ's. I see women in the store all the time in there PJ's. hell the local H.S even has PJ day once in awhile   I can't believe that !!

You have aching hammies and booty !! Sounds like you need a visit from a personal Masseuse.  *hint hint*


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Oh...I forgot to tell you guys that the other day when I got up real early to go to the gym, that I accidentally went up there in my pajama pants



Now _that_ I would have liked to have seen.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 10, 2005)

It was NOT a pretty sight...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2005)

If your avatar is any indication, I'm going to disagree with that opinion.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Treadmill, 20 minutes 1.08...oh my aching hammies and booty!!



Puts more jiggle in your wiggle.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 10, 2005)

Good lookin w/o Sister Billie!!! I see all kinds of "outfits" at the gym when I'm there!!! Gotta love that soreness though!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 10, 2005)

I think working out in pj's could be comfy once in a while


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 10, 2005)

lmao...jiggle in my wiggle....


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2005)

I have a hard time coming up with a situation in which PJs would not be more comfortable than normal attire...


----------



## Devlin (Dec 11, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I have a hard time coming up with a situation in which PJs would not be more comfortable than normal attire...



I can think of atleast one situation 

Opps sorry mind took a dive into the gutter for a second


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I can think of atleast one situation
> 
> Opps sorry mind took a dive into the gutter for a second


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 12, 2005)

Billie,
Your workouts are looking great...it's funny..i almost had the same experince this moring taking my daughter to school..we were getting ready to leave and she said..mom your still in your pj's..guess i hadn't had enough coffee yet..

Vanessa


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> It was NOT a pretty sight...


We'll be the judges of that, thank you...


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 12, 2005)

Power week!!
chest/shoulders/tris

benchpress 75x6, 80x5, x4   well, it wasn't just a freak accident that I pushed up 80lb 3 weeks ago!! 
decline DB bench 35x6, x5
fly 20x6, x5
arnold press 20x6, 25x4
upright cable rows 80x6, x4
skulls 35x6, 40x5, x4 (did an extra set here...I feel great today!!) 3 good ones, number 4 was a bit sloppy
kickbacks 15x6, x5 (did an extra set here too  )

lying leg raises x15, x15, x15
kneeling cable crunch 100x20, 110x17, x15
kneeling cable crunch DS 120 (pr)x8, 100x8, 80x10 just for fun!! 
powercrunch..speed crunches 10x20, x20
DB side bends 25x15, x15, x12
205 total 

20 minutes eliptical machine


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2005)

wahoo! feeling good?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2005)

You're getting really serious with those abs, aren't you?    Did you wear your PJs again?


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 12, 2005)

Billie,
Your workout looks great. I got the creatine you told me about...thanks..
Vanessa


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2005)

Awesome w/o Sister Billie!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 12, 2005)

thats a great wo Billie and having fun doing it is icing on the cake


----------



## Pylon (Dec 12, 2005)

Great w/out, B!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 12, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> upright cable rows 80x6, x4


Is this another of those light weight cables, or are you just one bitchin strong woman?!!! 

Great workout .  I think I'll copy your ab workout and see if it puts me down for the count.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 13, 2005)

Burner...major DOMS in my chest/tris..shoulders will get me tomorrow! lol..

Triple...nope, no PJ's today..I'm thinking about a nice silk Teddy for leg day on Wednesday 

Gary and Py...thanks!!

Boiler...I think My cables have more pulleys than everyone elses or something...  When are you going to try an ab workout?? I promise you'll feel it the next day!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Burner...major DOMS in my chest/tris..shoulders will get me tomorrow! lol..


 
I know of a G R E A T way to fix that....


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 13, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about a nice silk Teddy for leg day on Wednesday



   

I'll be doing legs Wed too.  Want a partner?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about a nice silk Teddy for leg day on Wednesday


...you southern girls are progressive down there, aren't you?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 13, 2005)

well, I figure if I wear a short teddy...I'll really be able to see the muscles that I'm working...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2005)

yep...that's what I would be looking at too.....


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 13, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Burner...major DOMS in my chest/tris..shoulders will get me tomorrow! lol..
> 
> Triple...nope, no PJ's today..I'm thinking about a nice silk Teddy for leg day on Wednesday
> 
> ...


Why did you leave me out???  

PS. I'll spot if ya need the help!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow B way to get the guys involved


----------



## Pylon (Dec 13, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, I figure if I wear a short teddy...I'll really be able to see the muscles that I'm working...



That would lead to an interesting experiment.  You can find out which people in the gym are really "hardcore."  They would be the ones who don't look up.

Of course, we might want to have Burner in the gym wearing a teddy as well.  You know, for control purposes...and to find out if the guys who don't look at Billie have any...um...other interests...


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey Arch....think you can make sure I'm doing proper form on my squats?? 

Pylon...I think Burner would look lovely in a nice mint green color..don't you?? 

Dev...what can I say...I'm feeling "saucy" today


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Pylon...I think Burner would look lovely in a nice mint green color..don't you??


 
nope. green is really not my best color....now...saphire blue..THAT would REALLY make my eyes dance....

oh yeah....


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 14, 2005)

Burner...   

leg day!
what a great week I've been having!!  I have been feeling so strong!

squats 115x6, x5, 120x4, x4 * PR*  This was my goal for this 9 weeks!!
leg press 275x6, 295x5, 300x4 *PR* yay!! Another goal!  
leg ext. 80x6, 85x5* PR*
leg curls 60x6, x5, x5, 65x3 *PR*
SLDL 105x6, x5, x4
seated calves 70x6, x6, x5, x5..oddly enough, since my weight has went up in everything else, my weight has gone down on these...the pads seem to hurt my legs, and my calves are already a bit tired after my leg workout..I usually use 90lb, but when I tried that I could barely get the damn thing up far enough to lock it in place 

Standing calves 140x6, x4, x3

treadmill 20 minutes


boy am I tired...DOMS are gonna kill me tomorrow!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

way to go! Just think....a little bit more...and u will be squatting w/ a plate on each side....shway sexy!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 14, 2005)

AWESOME, look at those PR's!!! Way to go, that always helps in the motivation department, when You HIT your goals!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> leg day!
> what a great week I've been having!!  I have been feeling so strong!



You left out the most important part.  What color teddy did you wear?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2005)

I bet it was black....


----------



## Pylon (Dec 14, 2005)

Great work, especially on squats!  Just wait until you've got a plate on each side and you start to notice how the bar bends just a little from the weight on it.  The first time you see that, you'll feel REALLY strong!

Come on, we all remember that first time, right?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Come on, we all remember that first time, right?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> we all remember that first time, right?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2005)

Incredible wo Billie    

Hope your great week continues   Maybe go for the rest of the year


----------



## Devlin (Dec 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Incredible wo Billie
> 
> Hope your great week continues   Maybe go for the rest of the year



I second what gw said!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 14, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Come on, we all remember that first time, right?


 I remember the first time.  I don't think the bar was bending, though.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 15, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I bet it was black....


 
um..it was more of a "nude" color....

just kidding 
What color teddy did you wear today Burner??


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Burner...
> 
> leg day!
> what a great week I've been having!!  I have been feeling so strong!
> ...


Damn Billie, VERY impressive. Your doing great! We need to get you into powerlifting


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow Billie...that some great leg workout...how are they feeling today..

Vanessa


----------



## Pylon (Dec 15, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> um..it was more of a "nude" color....
> 
> just kidding
> What color teddy did you wear today Burner??



I'm betting on nude.  But for burner, that's not so much a color as a state of mind....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> um..it was more of a "nude" color....
> 
> just kidding
> What color teddy did you wear today Burner??


 
ALWAYS black..babe...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I'm betting on nude. But for burner, that's not so much a color as a state of mind....


well, u know...under all my clothes....I'm nude...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2005)

-true story


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 16, 2005)

Billie

Let me be the 1st one on IM to wish you a very happy birthday.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 16, 2005)

thanks triple!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 16, 2005)

Are you by any chance wearing a birthday suit?


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 16, 2005)

Is it your birthday Billie...
Happy Birthday... 

Vanessa


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday Billie


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 16, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Are you by any chance wearing a birthday suit?


 
about 75% of the time ..lol....I just did get out of the shower   

Thanks so much for all of the birthday wishes.  I will post my workout later on...as a treat today, I skipped cardio


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Billie!!!  Congratulations on all your achievements and here's to many more!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 16, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SISTER BILLIE*


----------



## Devlin (Dec 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday Billie!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 16, 2005)

Yaaaay!  Another birthday!  Yaaaaaaay!

...not to mention how much better shape you are in compared to last year, right?  Have you thought about all that progress?  Because that, my friend, is one heckuva birthday gift to give yourself.

Happy B-day tooooooooooo You!


----------



## Exordus (Dec 17, 2005)

Happy Belated Billie.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2005)

Happy Belated B!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 18, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Just think....a little bit more...and u will be squatting w/ a plate on each side....



Billie, you think you do a plate on each side by Valentine's Day???

Would hubby then give you something really really really special???


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks for all of the birthday wishes guys!!

hmmm..a plate on each side by valentines day...you know...I'm not far off now, so it's a possibility!!

I think that I am going to take a week off for christmas like Gary is.  My neice and nephew are wanting to spend extra time with us, and my hubby wants us to spend the holidays together because after the 3rd of Jan. I will only see him on weekends   That will clear up my schedule for workouts through the week though   gotta look on the bright side of everything.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 18, 2005)

here is my workout for Friday....
Power back/biceps...workout was okay, but not that great...I had only 3 hours of sleep because I had to take dog to vet at 7:00am 

DB rows 40x6, x5, x4
lat PD 90x6, x5, x5
t-bar row 35x6, 40x6
EZ bar curl 35x6, 40x4
alt. DB curl 20x6, x5

Dec. situp x20, x15, x15, x12
kneeling cable cr. 100x20, x20, x20, x20
powercrunch 25lbx10, x10, x10
knee raises x10, x10, x10
202 total


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

hey hottie!
Nice WO! so...u did 2 rows....1 pull down....hmm...where's the pull ups, Ms. Thang?

Mine are on Thursday, if u feel the need to ask!
That week off will do u good! COme back all refreshed and stronger!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 19, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> here is my workout for Friday....
> Power back/biceps...workout was okay, but not that great...I had only 3 hours of sleep because I had to take dog to vet at 7:00am
> 
> DB rows 40x6, x5, x4
> ...


 Hey !  Whats not great about that wo ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2005)

Pretty good workout for only 3 hours of sleep.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 19, 2005)

wow...I didn't even notice the only 3 hours of sleep...what a warrior!
How's the poochie?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 20, 2005)

are you talking about my dog or my.....well..... they are both fine


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> are you talking about my dog or my.....well..... they are both fine


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> are you talking about my dog or my.....well..... they are both fine


really...what else might have u been referring to? Do tell...be descriptive...


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 20, 2005)

rep range week!  Chest/shoulders/tris
will be a bit short on time this week, so cutting back on Cardio..no way I'm giving up weights 

inc. Benchpress 65x8, x7, x6
DB bench 30x10, x8 GREAT squeeze at top 
Inc. fly 15x12, x11
BB shrugs 75x10, x9 might try these behind the back next time just for fun...
Front lats 10x12, x10
O/H cable ext. 80x10, x9
rope pressdown 60x12
narrow pushups for tris..not part of workout, but just for fun
x6, x4 tris are FRIED!

210 total reps ABS

15 min. Bike


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

adding stuff for fun is a sure sign you are feeling right in the gym.  Well done!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> rep range week! Chest/shoulders/tris
> will be a bit short on time this week, so cutting back on Cardio..no way I'm giving up weights
> 
> inc. Benchpress 65x8, x7, x6
> ...


 
hmm....I think I am gonna have to have u cloned too...


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2005)

Now that's a great idea!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> BB shrugs 75x10, x9 might try these behind the back next time just for fun...



Definitely give them a try behind the back.  I think they do a better job than doing them in front.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Now that's a great idea!


now..seeing as they are clones..and not 'real' people...I cannot get busted fpr polygamy, right? Or am I gonna have to be come mormon?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 20, 2005)

Good lookin w/o Sister Billie, how are you doing?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice wo Billie, 

very impressive   I admire your dedication and drive. 

If Burner clones you maybe you could share a little of your dedication so he can make it to the gym more often. Did I say that out loud?  Sorry Burner


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2005)

Burner is getting quite the reputation around here, isn't he?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Billie,
> 
> very impressive  I admire your dedication and drive.
> 
> If Burner clones you maybe you could share a little of your dedication so he can make it to the gym more often. Did I say that out loud? Sorry Burner


think I am gonna clone u too...and u can work for me...THEN I can go to the gym regularly!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 20, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Burner is getting quite the reputation around here, isn't he?


oh...the pain....the misery...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 21, 2005)

Way to go B Any traveling plans for the holidays or is "A Tender Tennesse Christmas the only Christmas for B"?  Insert Amy Grant's voice between parenthasees.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2005)

did u know that Amy Grant is a great, great....grand daughter of Ulysis S. Grant?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2005)

Anyone see Billie today?  Come out, come out, whereever you are.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 21, 2005)

nope...maybe she took the day off to properly celebrate hump day w/ her husband?
Play hookie and get nookie...


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 21, 2005)

very sick today....went to gym this morning, and just felt worse and worse.  My head hurts so bad I can barely see straight, and my stomach is queasy.  I also missed work..so you know I have to be pretty sick to do that.  I HAVE to go to work tomorrow, sick or not.  I am in charge of the Christmas party so I have to get up in the morning and cook...not sure yet if I'm going to stay yet.  I hope I don't have the flu   I will post my shitty workout when I'm feeling better


----------



## Pylon (Dec 21, 2005)

Icky.  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 21, 2005)

You too?   It's contagious and it's being passed around in these journals. 

Here's to a quick recovery.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 21, 2005)

Sick is bad enough, I hope you don't have the flu


----------



## Devlin (Dec 21, 2005)

Here's to you feeling better soon


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

feel better, B!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 23, 2005)

still sick...


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 23, 2005)

Bummer, Billie  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> still sick...


what are your symtoms?
I felt nauseus all night...I'm NEVER sick....

Rest, relaz, take your meds, drink plenty of fluids and watch daytime soaps...


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 23, 2005)

My head is about to explode (sinuses?) and I am nauseous...
and now hubby is sick too....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2005)

poor thing....hope the two of you feel better soon! S L E E P!!!!!
ALways the best medicine!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 23, 2005)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS my Friend*
Hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 23, 2005)

Happy Holdiays, Billie.


----------



## Devlin (Dec 23, 2005)

Merry Christmas Billie! Hope you and your hubby feel better soon.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 24, 2005)

Happy holidays, Billie!  Get well soon!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2005)

Hope you feel better real soon.  Happy holidays.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 27, 2005)

Hope all is well for you and yours my Friend, hope you had a Great Christmas!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Heya B - how was the holiday?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2005)

Greetings and salutations!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 27, 2005)

well, I got over the sinus thing...now both hubby and I are sick   will get better soon maybe.

on a side note...I got the BEST Christmas present today!  I have a lot of trouble with my family as you all know..but today I got news from my sis that she has had a little girl on the 19th!!!  7lb. 5oz. 21" long Crystal Edith Marie


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Congrats on the addition to the fam!  Keep your distance till you feel better.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 27, 2005)

Congrats Sister "Aunt" Billie!!!



 Although "Aunt B" is actually correct, I believe you are "MUCH" better looking!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Aunt B!  I never made that connection!  Well done indeed!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2005)

Well golllllllllllly! 

Now you and the hubby need to get well.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 28, 2005)

you're getting good at this aunt thing  

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations, Billie!  Is this a Michigan baby?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2005)

G'morning Auntie!

That's awesome! I got to hold Kassy the day she was born...kinda funny...I am so busy...I don't get to see the kids too often...So...Kassy was not used to me and shy away when I would be around. Now...she is the one who treats me as her personal jungle gym...

Have fun watching her grow up!


----------



## boilermaker (Dec 30, 2005)

knock, knock, knock....................Is Billie home?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

think she is down for the count.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2005)

Do you still hab a code in the nose?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey, give her a break.  she's enjoying the new kid, I'm sure!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2005)

Did Santa bring her a new kid?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## King Silverback (Dec 30, 2005)

Just droppin in on you my Friend, hope all is well with you and yours!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Did Santa bring her a new kid?


I thought the stork did that??? 

was there a re-org I was not aware of?


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 30, 2005)

hey guys!

PYLON...feeling better, but still really tired, and I get a bellyache whenever I eat anything.

ARCH..I HOPE I am better looking than Aunt Bee..but you know...she was quite the hottie!lol...

TRIP...thanks, we are trying!! 

GARY... thanks!

B...yep, Michigan Baby, so dispite my shitty family, I have a whole new reason to visit Michigan next year! I even went and bought a little bib that says "I love my Mommy" on it..I am so proud of my kid sister! (Is a little weird to think of my sis as a mom though....lol...)

Burner...thanks so much...and I agree with the kids, they are so fun!  Since we can't have any of our own we just practice a lot....

On Christmas day I was changing Anna's poopy diaper, and I bent down in the diaper bag to get a wipe, and she shit like 5 FEET! all over 2 towels, over the bedspread, all over me, and her momma...it was freaking hilarious....her mom thought I would be mad, but I was laughing so hard I could hardly stand up...and then Anna was smiling for like an hour.....lmao....  whenever I hold her she just sits and stares at me for the longest time....everyone jokes that we will be the two getting into trouble when she's older..hehehehe....

On a side note...feeling a bit better, but SO tired!  we had our older neice and nephew for the last 2 days, and I am not completly over my virus yet...ew!  I will start my workouts again next week, just not sure what day exactly...I am spending Monday with my hubby going over some paperwork for some property we are considering, and Tuesday I have a Physical and stuff to go to for a new job that I may be starting...wish me luck!  I think I am going to start over on Power week since I have been out so long...would that be okay?

Happy New Years everyone! Be safe!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2005)

no shit, eh?

Ok...would have had to draw the line at changing diapers....no can do...unless was my own child...then...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 30, 2005)

Feel better, good luck with the new job!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 30, 2005)

Loved the story, been there LOL!!! Glad your feeling better, take it slow and get back to 100%, and nothing but the best wishes for you my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 31, 2005)

*Have a Great and a Safe New Year my Friend, and for the record...............................Your MUCH better looking than Aunt B!!!*


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 31, 2005)

I just realized that I never posted the results from my bulk...

weight...136lb
abs....30"
arms....12"
thighs....22 3/4...yikes..don't know if this is good or bad...lol...
calves ...14 1/2"
chest.....36"
hips....35"

apparantly I am VERY good at bulking...hehehehe....I hope that I will keep some of my strength from the creatine when I start back next week!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great New Year's Eve, Billie.  Be safe!

What were the starting measurements from your bulk?


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Billie ,

Happy New Years !!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2005)

what the non-Porsche owner said!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year Billy!!! Glad to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year, Billie


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy New Year, Auntie!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 1, 2006)

129 pounds
arms-11 1/2
chest-36 1/2
calves-14 1/2
hips-34
thighs-22
abs-29 1/2


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy new years to everyone! And thanks for your support all through the year!  I have some "progress" pics from last night...I was sober in these pics...will post the er..."good" ones later this week when I get them back.  We decided to go out with friends and had a great time, I danced nearly every song, and even got to dance with my boss (bonus points! lol..)  My hubby threw a hip out at around 12:00 though....oopsy....


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I just realized that I never posted the results from my bulk...
> 
> weight...136lb
> abs....30"
> ...



Nice pics too


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 2, 2006)

Excellent Sister Billie!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 2, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice pics too



Amen!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 2, 2006)

Looking good Billie.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 2, 2006)

Great pics Billy  How are you babe 
So... tell me... are you happy with your progress?? Talk to me, tell me how you feel about where you are at now (and be honest!!)


----------



## Rissole (Jan 2, 2006)

Oh... and 200 reps on abs is way to many...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 2, 2006)

the abs are all Davids fault!  and well...I like it to be honest with you

I feel fairly good right now, but I will admit that even though I am bulking...I don't feel good at this weight.  My arm are bigger than usual...but I really like that....it seem sto balance out my lower body a little bit.  My belly is still looking alright, even with the extra 1/2", but that will be whittled down for sure!  I know it will go away pretty easy though, especially without the creatine.  I have been sick, and then had the holidays, so I am really looking forward to getting in the gym tomorrow!

I will do the same 3 day split that I have been doing, but I will have 1 or 2 days a week for just cardio....I'm going to give Dev. a bit of a challenge (I will loose, but a little friendly competition never hurt anyone!! lol...)

I am considering doing a 5K next year sometime.....I don't know if the local one is in March or May, so I guess I need to check into that.  I am also hoping to start boxing out in my shop if we ever get it cleaned up enough to hang the bag.  My hubby and I have started on a new project..we are restoring a 1985 GMC 4x4 (rebuilding a 454 to drop down in it...will post pics later...I look cute in grease...  )

okay, now I've written a whole page...sorry guys!! 

How is everyone else??


----------



## Rissole (Jan 3, 2006)

Thats great Billy, i like the fact that you always know right where your at and where you are going.
Yes please do greaze up a heap for some pics


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I feel fairly good right now, but I will admit that even though I am bulking...I don't feel good at this weight.  My arm are bigger than usual...but I really like that....it seem sto balance out my lower body a little bit.



Billie, I like the way you look at things. You are absolutely right about making the arms (and the upper body) bigger or broader so that it balances out the lower body.

There are so many women in my gyms who should do as you do instead of neglecting the upper body and trying in vain to "trim and tone" the legs by training legs all the time and doing endless cardio.  Genetically, for most women it is not going to happen. Whatever "shrinkage " happens isn't visible to the eye because the upper part gets smaller too.

Unfortunately, no one wants to listen, so I keep my mouth shut now.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Happy new years to everyone! And thanks for your support all through the year! I have some "progress" pics from last night...I was sober in these pics...will post the er..."good" ones later this week when I get them back. We decided to go out with friends and had a great time, I danced nearly every song, and even got to dance with my boss (bonus points! lol..) My hubby threw a hip out at around 12:00 though....oopsy....


holy hottie!
LOOK at that RADIANT smile! 
Hope he's feeling better....what the hellsinki did u do 2 him??


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Riss...you want me to grease up for pics...lmao...that's freaking hilarious...hehehehe...I think that your not talking about engine grease though....

Ego...well, I see it like this...my legs have always been big...I have accepted that, so instead of trying to make them smaller, I need to bulk up the top half to give the APPEARANCE of smaller legs   thanks for dropping in!

Burner...er...I danced too much for him to keep um....lmao...so when his hip went out I gave him quite a lap dance and embarassed him a little, he got a lot of compliments from some guys though (including my boss) saying that he was a lucky guy...after that his ego inflated a bit...hehehehehehe...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 3, 2006)

back in the gym...and I'm extatic! The only weight that was low was my benchpress, which I've always sucked at, so I think I'm doing okay without the creatine so far...and I know I'll be back at 80lb Bench in a few weeks, no problem!

chest/shoulders/triceps
bench 70x6, 75x5, x4
dec. DB bench 30x6, 35x4
flys 15x6, 20x4
arnold press 20x6, x4
upright cable rows 70x6, 80x4
skulls 35x6, 40x4 (I LOVE these things...they are just fun for me  )
kickbacks 15x6, x4

abs...cut back to make Riss happy...but I increased weight to pacify myself
reverse crunch x12, x12, x10
seated cable crunch 50x15, 60x10, x10
cable side bends 50x12, 60x10, x10

Eliptical machine 35 minutes, 2.55 miles

cals:  1603
protein:  164

life is good!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> after that his ego inflated a bit...hehehehehehe...


be careful...I'm sure that wasn't all that was inflated after having his hot hife grinding on him....


Look! U did decline presses! It is I who am inpressed! I RARELY see anybody do declines....NEVER a woman....u are awesome!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey baby, yes i feel that abs respond better to lower reps probably betwwen 10-20 slow and squeezed reps are fully the go  Count 3 up squeeze for 2 with an exhale and 3 down  Yeah... you'll be feelin it like never before


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2006)

See, now I was going to ask what the two of you were doing that caused him to throw his hip out..  

the pics look GREAT!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 3, 2006)

Looking good, B!!!.  I can't believe you "broke" hubby on the dance floor


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Looking good, B!!!. I can't believe you "broke" hubby on the dance floor


...I can...
 nyuk, nyuk!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 3, 2006)

Great lookin w/o Sister Billie, very nice pics too my Friend!!! I say go for it with the 5k, unless it interferes with you coming down for my show!!! LOL!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 3, 2006)

NICE wo Billie  

Give Riss' advice a real try  ( He might know what he's talking about . Who knows . LOL )


----------



## Devlin (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice workout Billie.  It will be nice having another woman giving me a run for my money on the cardio


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Nice workout Billie.  It will be nice having another woman giving me a run for my money on the cardio


Don't forget my other woman, Emma Holy Crap!  I just realized I have three other women: Emma, Devlin and Billie.  How cool is that


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2006)

...u must be mormon...


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...u must be mormon...


No, just a man


----------



## Devlin (Jan 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> No, just a man



Well look at how many men Billie, Emma, Jodi, Wolf and I have   (if I missed any other woman, I'm sorry) 

I see nothing wrong with having a harem or in my case a stable of studs


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well look at how many men Billie, Emma, Jodi, Wolf and I have   (if I missed any other woman, I'm sorry)
> 
> I see nothing wrong with having a harem or in my case a stable of studs


I think I love UUU Devlin


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 3, 2006)

wow...I like that..a stable of studs  that accuratly describes it


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 3, 2006)

well, thanks to all that endured looking at my pics

I haven't decided on the 5k yet....it looks like things are going to be a little tough on me with my hubby in school...I have to take care of everything around here...plus cooking him 2 meals for the day, and my meals, and taking them up to him at lunch...this should be interesting, but at least it leaves more time for my workouts in the morning....now I have until 11:30 every morning to do whatever I want


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> a stable of studs



Did someone call me?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 4, 2006)

leg day!  I noticed a dramatic decrease in weight here...maybe 10-20% loss, I'm sure I can pick that back up though.  My sinuses have been hell again today, so I cut the cardio short cause I couldn't breathe.....will make up for it tomorrow....

squats 95x6, x6, 105x5, x4 (last 4 were sloppy,and not full   )
leg press 275x6, 285x5, x4
leg ext. 80x6, x5
leg curl 50x6, 55x6, 60x5, x4
SLDL 95x6, x4, x4 (no straps  )
seated calves 50x6, 60x6, x6, 65x4
standing calves 100x6, x5, x5

15 minutes treadmill, 1.0 miles

tomorrow is cardio day!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

howdy!
I was with another realtor this morning from a different town this morning. She said she is getting over a sinus infection herself. I think she had what I had, what you had....that crap gets around!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey, don't be so hard on yourself, your still recovering my Friend, all in all I would say thats a Great return!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice wo miss Billie  
But don't get sloppy on those squats. Thats when you get hurt.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

what he said!
There I was...
Finished my heavy squats, was burning off with a set of 135...wasn't paying as much attention as I should have...c'mon...wasn't heavy...the dam bar slid off my shoulders. My arms caught it...and it felt uncomfortable. (very unnatural position for arms) nobody around to help...did't wanna dump it...so in the 20 LONG seconds it took me to figure out to get it off...I coulda really hurt myself...
Moral of the story: Don't be sloppy with form!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2006)

Bad form will kill you in squats, no doubt.  Heck, good form may come close!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 4, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey, don't be so hard on yourself, your still recovering my Friend, all in all I would say thats a Great return!!!



  What Archie said, Billie.  You've been sick.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 4, 2006)

I agree, you've been sick. Once you are back to 100% you will see your numbers back where they were or even better.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2006)

what they said!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 4, 2006)

AAACHOO!!  I feel your pain, miss B.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 5, 2006)

still have bad sinuses today....plus only got 5 hours sleep   no cardio today.  As soon as we get all of this paperwork for the land done, and my hubby gets settled in to school, maybe things will smooth out..I hope!!!

Nutrition for yesterday and today...
Wednesday...Cals:  1590  Prot:  154
Thursday (yep...got all of todays food packed away!!) Cals: 1592  Prot:  164

I will stick with about 1600 cals and 150-160g protein for about 4 weeks, and if it's not doing the trick I will drop the cals slightly.  I will catch up in everyones journal later on tonight after work, things have been hectic...10 hour work days again


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 5, 2006)

hey u!
Still have sinuses? me too...gonna get some more sudafed in a couple days to hopefully kill it.
Feel better!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 5, 2006)

Congrats on the new property.  Things always end up settling down.  I'll be cheering you on!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> still have bad sinuses today....plus only got 5 hours sleep   no cardio today.  As soon as we get all of this paperwork for the land done, and my hubby gets settled in to school, maybe things will smooth out..I hope!!!
> 
> Nutrition for yesterday and today...
> Wednesday...Cals:  1590  Prot:  154
> ...



Hey there Miss Billie!!
How you feeling today ?

What is your breakdown for those 1600 cals ?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2006)

g'morning!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 6, 2006)

it's a standard 50/30/20 range...or somewhere close anyways  I will catch up on everyones journal (including my own) tomorrow! have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2006)

hurry up, slacker!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 8, 2006)

How ya feeling Billie?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm here, I'm here!!  I did very well with diet all week, and then felt like I ruined every bit of it...I had it all this weekend...french fries, white bread, past....and I feel so ashamed of myself   here is fridays workout/nutrition...

cals: 1593  prot:  164

back/biceps
assisted pullups (the more I tried on these, the more pissed off I got....)
-80x4, x3, x3 -70x1.......for shits and giggles I also did -100x6, with 6ct negatives.
DB rows 35x5, x5, x4
seated rope rows 50x6, 60x5 6ct. neg.
EZ bar cable curls 60x6, 70x4 *PR*
Double o/h cable curls (I think these are called cory curls???) 40x6, x6, going to go 50 on each side next time
lower back machine (to stretch...lower back was tight)
100x10, 120x10, x10 10ct. negatives

45 minutes treadmill, 2.54 miles

Should I be doing abs more than once a week, or is that good enough??


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 8, 2006)

okay....you've seen the sober pics...here are the not so sober ones... 

the first one is me and my neighber...the second one is me and my boss...scored big time bonus points with him!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I'm here, I'm here!!  I did very well with diet all week, and then felt like I ruined every bit of it...I had it all this weekend...french fries, white bread, past....and I feel so ashamed of myself   here is fridays workout/nutrition...
> 
> cals: 1593  prot:  164
> 
> ...



Damn woman you were cruising on the treadmill there   I vote for once a week on the abs, but will defer to the others for their opinion.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> okay....you've seen the sober pics...here are the not so sober ones...
> 
> the first one is me and my neighber...the second one is me and my boss...scored big time bonus points with him!!


looks like u were the 'belle of the ball'!


so...u slid a bit...no worries, lady...u eat well most of the time....that food was like a speed bump. Call it a refeed. Now u are back on track. Dont think twice about it....

Good morning!  

glad u are feeling better!
(ran into one of my regular's this weekend. real cute little brunette. She had 'lost' her voice too! Just like I had some time back. I tell ya..that cold hit EVERYONE!)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2006)

From the looks of those pictures, you were having a wonderful time.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 9, 2006)

well, so far my sinuses are doing good...AND I didn't gain even a single ounce over the weekend   I was talking to this woman in the gym today (which never happens) and she was commenting on how she couldn't beleive how much I have toned up! (she is a cardio bunny)  I was telling her how I enjoyed lifting much more than cardio, and she said that she was going to start lifting a lot more than she had been....I am so glad to have another woman in there lifting! We will see how long it lasts though! 

Here is my workout for today! Rep Range week 

chest/shoulders/triceps
Incline Benchpress 55x8, 60x8, 65x6
DB bench 30x9, x8
Inline fly 15x12, x10
BB shrugs (front) 75x10, (rear) 75x10...can someone tell me how to stand on these?? They were very akward...I kept hitting my ass...(yay SLDL!   )
Front lats 8x12, x10, lowered the weight on these and held them at the top for as long as I could...great burn!!
o/h cable ext. 80x10, 85x8 *PR*
rope pressdown 60x12, x10, great sqeeze!
Wide pushups x5, x5 (just for fun!) 
muscles are totally burned!! 

cardio, eliptical machine, 30 minutes 2.26 miles


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 9, 2006)

...thanks for the advice Dev...we will see what everyone else says...I think once is good too 

Thanks guys....we had a lot of fun...thinking about doing it again on Valentines day


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

wahoo! Nice workout!
u might have a liftig partner, or in the least, another woman in there sharing the weights? NICE!


TOLD u not to worry about one day of crap eating!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> okay....you've seen the sober pics...here are the not so sober ones...
> 
> the first one is me and my neighber...the second one is me and my boss...scored big time bonus points with him!!



Shake it Billie !!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice wo Billie ,
good job on the PR !  I'm no help on the shrugs behind the back... unless ... no never mind


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2006)

...like a poloroid picture!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, so far my sinuses are doing good...AND I didn't gain even a single ounce over the weekend   I was talking to this woman in the gym today (which never happens) and she was commenting on how she couldn't beleive how much I have toned up! (she is a cardio bunny)  I was telling her how I enjoyed lifting much more than cardio, and she said that she was going to start lifting a lot more than she had been....I am so glad to have another woman in there lifting! We will see how long it lasts though!
> 
> Here is my workout for today! Rep Range week
> 
> ...


Awesome w/o, and Pr to go with it!!! Great job, keep it up!!! Has anyone ever told you, that you look like Meg from the Phantom of The Opera? Watch the movie, and I swear she looks like you!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats on the PR! Good to see you Billieee!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice job on the PR, Billie.  Glad to hear you are feeling better now.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 9, 2006)

I've got to get a life ( or a woman!). I'm looking at you dancing with your boss and all I see is that dynamite ham and quad separation on your legs.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 9, 2006)

How'd the crab legs go over with hubby?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 9, 2006)

holy crap....I'm gone 12 hours and my journal is full...  you guys are hilarious, and thanks for all of the motivation!

Archy....the new phantom of the opera?? I'll have to check it out 

Ego....that's hilarious   I don't want to sound egotistical, but you weren't the ony one checking out my legs! 

Fishy!! Glad to see you back in here! how are the workouts coming along?

Gary...what?? no advice on the shrugs???????????????

Burner...shake it like a polaroid picture?? (I love that song!)

Boiler....they were great (beleive it or not...I've never had them!)  I am thinking about trying to cook a lobster now....is it really difficult??


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> wahoo! Nice workout!
> u might have a liftig partner, or in the least, another woman in there sharing the weights? NICE!
> 
> 
> TOLD u not to worry about one day of crap eating!


 
well, no...not a lifting partner..she lifts the nice pink Dumbells...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 9, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o, and Pr to go with it!!! Great job, keep it up!!! Has anyone ever told you, that you look like Meg from the Phantom of The Opera? Watch the movie, and I swear she looks like you!!!


 
I am definetly taking that as a compliment...............if Archy thinks I look half as good as this woman, he is now my favorite person on the board


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

I think we need pics of Billie in the same poses to be sure...anyone else agree?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Boiler....they were great (beleive it or not...I've never had them!)  I am thinking about trying to cook a lobster now....is it really difficult??


Can you boil water?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I think we need pics of Billie in the same poses to be sure...anyone else agree?


Let me catch my breath..............OK, yes I agree wholeheartedly!!!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, no...not a lifting partner..she lifts the nice pink Dumbells...



Hey, maybe she knows boilermaker.  He uses those too!  
That's right, I'm invading your journal too!  Great workout.  What are having trouble with as far as the shrugs go?  Maybe I can help answer your question.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Can you boil water?



another way I've seen is to fill your big pot about halfway, then add water until it almost reaches the top of the rocks.  Hit the high heat, cover, let come to a boil.  Once you start to get steam (which will mean the rocks are heated too) drop in your bug.  It cooks them really fast without waterlogging them.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I think we need pics of Billie in the same poses to be sure...anyone else agree?


all in favor, say aye.

"AYE!"

The motion has passed. So it is written, so it shall pass...not get to posin'..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, no...not a lifting partner..she lifts the nice pink Dumbells...


well, take her around. Workout with her. When she grabs the pink ones...wince and make that....'ooohh' sound. Then suggest one of the METAL ones.
"try it! You'll like it! Honest!"


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I think we need pics of Billie in the same poses to be sure...anyone else agree?



 

And I think they should be PM'ed to me first so that I can make sure they're appropriate.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 10, 2006)

lmao...I'm still holding out for Archy's responce...does anyone else REALLY see a similarity?? Cause I aint seein it...

Today was cardio day.... Treadmill, 1 hour, 4.13 miles...was aiming for 3.1 (5k) so I gues this is pretty good!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 10, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> That's right, I'm invading your journal too! Great workout. What are having trouble with as far as the shrugs go? Maybe I can help answer your question.


 
I keep hitting my butt


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> lmao...I'm still holding out for Archy's responce...does anyone else REALLY see a similarity?? Cause I aint seein it...
> 
> Today was cardio day.... Treadmill, 1 hour, 4.13 miles...was aiming for 3.1 (5k) so I gues this is pretty good!



Yes, I can see the similarity, but without the pics it's hard to be sure....

Nice run!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 10, 2006)

nutrition...
Monday, Cals:  1600 Protein:  156
Tuesday, Cals:  1592  Protein:  175


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I keep hitting my butt



Then do them in the front like this...

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/TrapeziusUpper/BBShrug.html

Or use DBs like I do.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 10, 2006)

Ummmmmmmmmm, yes, I believe pics are in order!!! I honestly see the resemblence (sp) Everytime I see that movie I alwys think of you!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Ummmmmmmmmm, yes, I believe pics are in order!!! I honestly see the resemblence (sp) Everytime I see that movie I alwys think of you!!!



Hmm...every time I see it, I think about _someone_ telling me what a good movie it was...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hmm...every time I see it, I think about _someone_ telling me what a good movie it was...


 Who was that Brother Pylon???


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 10, 2006)

I think its the eyes.  She does have eyes doesn't she ?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I think its the eyes.  She does have eyes doesn't she ?



Ohh men   What are we women to do with you horny dogs?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I think its the eyes.  She does have eyes doesn't she ?


I can't pull my eyes away from her...........................eyes.  So captivating!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't even think ya'll are looking at her eyes...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh men   What are we women to do with you horny dogs?



Burner, would you like to field this one?


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 11, 2006)

I go from reading about peanut butter and whips, to reading about men looking at women's "eyes".  I always miss out on the fun conversations.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I don't even think ya'll are looking at her eyes...


they're...pink...right?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Burner, would you like to field this one?


Would you like the man version, the romantic version or the scientific version?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 11, 2006)

you guys are hilarious...but I'm afraid there will be no comparison pics...I'm too shy 

today is legs!

leg ext. 80x8, x8, x7, x6
hack squat 135x10, x10, x9
single leg press 95x11, x10
leg curls 55x10, x10, x9, x8
cable leg lifts 40x12, 50x11, x10 *PR*
standing calves 100x10, x9, x8, x8
leg press calves 95x12, x11, x10

decline situps x15, x15, x12
oblique crunches x20, x20, x18
leg lifts x10, x10, x10
I think I am going to alternate one week weighted abs, and the next no weights...just for the hell of it I guess 

no cardio today...muscles were really sore, so I opted for 10 minutes of yoga poses/stretching and 10 minutes tanning bed...felt SO good! 

was super tired today, so I upped my carbs a bit for the day...a little less protein than usual..but still plenty 

cals:  1591
prot:  157


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

..she says she's shy..and yet posts pics of 1/2 nekkid in her avi. (thank you)
and ...her 'cutting the rug' while drunk...

Verdict:
BULL STUFF!
now POST!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 11, 2006)

I need to try that Yoga stuff out sometime.  I hear it's good stuff, and has it's benefits.   







I mean benefits in the gym.  Come on, get your mind out of the gutter.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2006)

yep...like...when you get into serious trouble..you will be able to bend over and kiss your ass good-bye...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2006)

Awesome w/o Sister Meg!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I think its the eyes.  She does have eyes doesn't she ?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> they're...pink...right?


And swollen  ! Call a doctor . Wait a minute , I'm an anesthetist will that do ? num num num 




Oh .. and nice wo !  Another PR !!! Getting to be a regular thing for you


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 11, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh men   What are we women to do with you horny dogs?



 Where should I start?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 11, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Oh .. and nice wo !  Another PR !!! Getting to be a regular thing for you



There was a workout in here?    I must have missed it.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2006)

Good w/out, Billie!  Nice use of yoga for stretching to change things up.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 11, 2006)

That is one amazing pushup bra....or a talented surgeon...either way the comparison pics will just make me look bad....you guys can just use your imaginations...it's more fun that way!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 12, 2006)

The fake boobs and globs of make up look don't do it for me.


Give me "natural" Billie anytime!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> That is one amazing pushup bra....or a talented surgeon...either way the comparison pics will just make me look bad....you guys can just use your imaginations...it's more fun that way!!


good surgeon...if we were on a sinking ship...I'd stay close to her and her built in 'floatation devices'

How about this: u don't need the enhancement...u look gooooood the way u are....

NOW POST!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2006)

oh yeah...good morning...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 12, 2006)

First of all, thank you all for my confidence boost

I am thinking about posting some pics after next weeks shock workout...but here is an interesting one to hold you over....it's me at work...don't I look sexy in safety glasses and earplugs....????????


oh yeah....woke up with BAD sinuses again...can't breathe, don't feel like eating (soup today I think) and just want to sleep   why won't this damn sinus bug just go away!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> First of all, thank you all for my confidence boost
> 
> I am thinking about posting some pics after next weeks shock workout...but here is an interesting one to hold you over....it's me at work...don't I look sexy in safety glasses and earplugs....????????
> 
> ...


I think it's the blue gloves that do it for me... 

Hey...u can be like that girl from the 80's movie: Flashdance!  

Now sing with me:
"She works hard for the money! SO hard for it, honey! She works hard for the money, so you bet-ter threat her right!"


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## dougnukem (Jan 12, 2006)

I love those gloves.  They are huge in Korea.  Everyone uses them.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2006)

so...in Korea...not only functional...but fashionable as well!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 12, 2006)

No, they use them for work silly.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## dougnukem (Jan 12, 2006)

And for breakdancing.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Billie!! How ya feelin today?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2006)

Hows it goin? Hope you kick that bug in the behind soon!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi, Billy.  I get to wear a hairnet at work, along with the glasses and earplugs.  That would really put you over the top!  Nice job on the 4 plus mile run and the PR.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 13, 2006)

......actually it was a really fast walk....I can't run on a treadmill..I lose my balance

will post todays workout later on this weekend and visit everyones journal..Fridays are hectic!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 13, 2006)

aloha!
any plans for the weekend?


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 13, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> ......actually it was a really fast walk....I can't run on a treadmill..I lose my balance
> 
> will post todays workout later on this weekend and visit everyones journal..Fridays are hectic!!



I have the same problems on the treadmill.  I have to really stay focused, or else it gets ugly.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 15, 2006)

where's our Billie ?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 15, 2006)

Here I am! 

here is Fridays workout...wont be able to make it to the gym until Tuesday, so I will see you all then 

back/biceps
close grip PD 100x7, x6, x5
seated row 70x10, x9, x8 ( I SS my assisted pullups with this just to make things interesting....used 10ct. negatives -100x5, x5, x4 and MAN did it BURN!!!!!)
DB pullover 30x12, 35x10 (back was so tired I was grunting to get last rep...Burner ought to like that   )
cable curls 65x8, x7
hammers 15x13, x10

eliptical machine, 3.5 mile goal...45 minutes

  not bad  guess...that superset thrown in really killed me...especially with the negatives...I still have a few DOMS as of Sunday 

Shock week next week!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 16, 2006)

I just saw your pic on the previous page. Your looking great Billie. I have to say, you are a natural beauty!!! Sorry it took me awhile to get in here, but I haven't forgotten about you. Your still in my thoughts. 

Looks like your w/o's are good as usual as well. Shock week coming up


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2006)

nice work out! U went WIDE on the pull ups, right? 
Happy Monday!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 16, 2006)

10 count negatives!  Way to go Billie


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2006)

Awesome w/o Sister Billie!!! Keep it up my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 16, 2006)

So are you one of the strongest women in the gym?  There's no one at the gym that I go to who's anywhere near what you're lifting.


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice wo Billie    I'm with Trip , I bet you are the strongest woman there .


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey Billie. I picked up the February issue of Ironman Magazine today and there is an article in there on p/rr/s.  

I've been watching your workouts and I may try it myself sometime later this year.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2006)

I think I'm the ONLY woman in the gym using anything more than a 20lb DB ... makes me feel AWSOME though!  I can talk about lifting with the guys in there (and on here) and they seem pretty cool with it now...when I first started they all thought I would get "bulky"...

ego..thanks!!!!!! I've been waiting for that issue to come out


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2006)

Heya B, just catching up.  Looks good in here!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

g'morning!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2006)

well, Walmart doesn't have Ironman Mag anymore...gonna check Walgreens tomorrow...I'm going to be pissed if they don't carry it!

shock week!

chest/shoulders/triceps
inc. DB bench 30x10, x8, x6/cable x-overs 40x10, x10, x8
Dec. fly 15x10, x9/flat DB press 25x8, x7
Fly machine DS 50x9, 40x8, 30x8
Db military 20x8, x8/front raises 8x10, x8 good squeeze at top!
single arnold 15x9, x8/upright rows 25x10, 30x8, good neg. here!
Seated bent lats DS 10x7, 8x6
tri pressdown 70x10, 80x8/o/h DB ext. 30x8, x6
o/h rope ext. DS 70x9, 60x7, 50x6
30 min. eliptical 2.22 miles

cals:  1592 prot:  159
switched my split to 40/40/20 to get more carbs..maybe this will make me less tired

what does everyone think about Pylons idea to stop weight training legs while training for 5k??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

hey hottie! Good looking workout!
When u are doing the Inc. Press, u go:10, 8,6. Are you failing at those reps, or just stopping for that rep range?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, Walmart doesn't have Ironman Mag anymore...gonna check Walgreens tomorrow...I'm going to be pissed if they don't carry it!
> 
> what does everyone think about Pylons idea to stop weight training legs while training for 5k??




If you can't find the issue, let me know.  I can scan it in and send it to you.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2006)

Burner...FAILURE! most definetly

Pylon...thanks..I will let you know tomorrow!

I decided to go ahead and post pics..may not have time to do it on Friday...I look like shit, so please be nice!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2006)

oh yeah...NOBODY MAKE FUN OF MY UNDIES!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 17, 2006)

holy hottie! Nice quads! U were in undies? Dang...hopin u were a thong woman... 
Be nice? I'll be gracious! U are doing a ver nice job. Keep up the good work. You are very dedicated and follow thru with this. 
..oh and I have to agree...the booty does look nice...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 17, 2006)

Pics look great, B!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, Walmart doesn't have Ironman Mag anymore...gonna check Walgreens tomorrow...I'm going to be pissed if they don't carry it!
> 
> shock week!
> 
> ...



Nice wo Billie  

Changing your macros should help with energy, it did for me .  HMMMMM  i got my IronMan at Walmart saturday 

No opinion on PY's idea. I don't know that kind of stuff.  

But I do like the pics


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 17, 2006)

Awesome w/o Sister Billie, and I kinda think you should train your legs still, just not as frequently, does that make sense??? Pics look good too, Very shapely my Friend, keep it up!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 17, 2006)

Great workout Billie!!! Isn't it great being a woman and lifting more than 20lb dumbbells  It even better when you lift more than 20lbs and workout with almost all freeweights


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking great, Billie!  I think next time you should pose in your cheap undies


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 18, 2006)

I think I look too chunky...but thanks guys!  I think I will keep my weight training routine...but I think I am going to switch Thurs. and Fri....Thursday will be back/biceps and Friday will be running ( or lack there of   )  I will probably also do the running on Monday or Tuesday


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

g'morning!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I think I look too chunky...but thanks guys!  I think I will keep my weight training routine...but I think I am going to switch Thurs. and Fri....Thursday will be back/biceps and Friday will be running ( or lack there of   )  I will probably also do the running on Monday or Tuesday



So, you *are *doing a 5K, right?  When is yours?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 18, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Looking great, Billie!  I think next time you should pose in your cheap undies


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 18, 2006)

Mine is the weekend of Memorial Day...and it really depends on if I can run the 5k before then...lol....I checked on last years 5k and the 1st place runner came in at 16 minutes...

today...legs! 
Squats 95x9, x8, x7/leg ext. 70x10, x9, x7
Single leg ext. 50x9, x7/leg press 230x9, x8
hack DS 145x8, 95x7 ( wish Dev was here today...I had trouble concentrating on Hacks...there was the owner showing 5 guys how to SLDL right in front of my machine....oh the joys )
cable leg raises 40x10, 45x10, x10, 50x8/leg curl 50x10, x9, x9, x7
DB SLDL DS 35x8, 30x6 
standing calves 60x10, x10, 80x8, x7/single DB calves 25x10, x8, x8, x6
seated DS 55x8, 45x7, 35x6, 25x6..did a couple extra drops, I figured what the hell...


Cardio...walk/run intervals at 1% grade 1.5 miles 24 minutes, by the time this was over, I had sweated, spit, and blown snot all over the machine...damn sinuses!  

cals:  1591  prot:  158


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 18, 2006)

thanks for all the compliments guys, I promise they will get better over the next 6 weeks ...and yes I am a thong woman..but NOT at the gym...lol....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Mine is the weekend of Memorial Day...and it really depends on if I can run the 5k before then...lol....I checked on last years 5k and the 1st place runner came in at 16 minutes...


so....u are going for the win then? or....just go out there and do it and have fun with it?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 18, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> and yes I am a thong woman



Strong and thong!   Now _that's_ what I'm talking about!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 18, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wish Dev was here today...I had trouble concentrating on Hacks...there was the owner showing 5 guys how to SLDL right in front of my machine....



And you would have had Dev push them out of the way, right?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Strong and thong!  Now _that's_ what I'm talking about!


...she can't go wrong!
(Wahoo! let's keep this rhyme going!)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> And you would have had Dev push them out of the way, right?


the guys? U think they wouldn't just move outta the way and watch her work??


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 18, 2006)

Awesome w/o Sister Billie, look at you go!!! Sinuses can be a bit of a pain, hope you get better soon my Friend!!!

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm, di I read, thong???


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 18, 2006)

yes, you di


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice wo Billie, 
snot and all


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 18, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I think I look too chunky



It may be easy to feel that way because of your height( or lack of it  ). I feel the same way because I am short for a guy.

I like your hourglass look though. But if you feel it does look "chunky", work on widening the back and shoulders to create an illusion to counteract the middle and lower half.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> And you would have had Dev push them out of the way, right?



 

Billie and I working out together could be very dangerous  

Ohh and thong + gym = ouch.  No thank you.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 18, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Billie and I working out together could be very dangerous
> 
> Ohh and thong + gym = ouch.  No thank you.



I think it's a theory you ladies should test out.  And send pics....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 19, 2006)

um...I don't think so on the thong in the gym...I have one word for you...chaffing


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 19, 2006)

Ego...thanks for the comments, and I agree totally...it's all about the illusion of a small waist. I know I'm not really "chubby" but I guess we are all hardest on ourselves, I know that I am not going to be tall and thin anytime soon

oh yeah...day off from the gym today, I am so tired from work, plus only getting 5 hrs of sleep a night. I've been working 6 days a week and long shifts at work, getting out at 2am,..and then in order for me to get all of my daily errands and stuff done, I have to be up and at the gym by 9:30 the next day!  I will start my running next week if the weather smooths out

I have to share a story from work...I am always getting picked on because I eat something on every break (every 2 hours) people keep telling me I'm gonna get fat, and so on and so forth.  (fat on eating CC, chicken, and green beans?? )  so I'm sitting there eating some watermelon, and I ask this other woman if she wants some, and she's like "no, I'd better not, I'm trying to watch what I eat and I just ate a tootsie roll 30 min. ago, that watermelon is too high in sugar"     

for today...

Cals:  1599  Prot:  154


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2006)

...tell me you at least looked at her like she was stupid?


----------



## Pylon (Jan 19, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> "no, I'd better not, I'm trying to watch what I eat and I just ate a tootsie roll 30 min. ago, that watermelon is too high in sugar"




Remeber, you can make them go to school, but you cannot make them learn.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2006)

...you can lead a horse to water, but canot make it drink...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2006)

Don't try to teach a pig to sing.  It's a waste of your time and it annoys the pig.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2006)

you mess with the bull, you'll get the horns


----------



## Pylon (Jan 19, 2006)

People who live in tin houses shouldn't throw can openers.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 19, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> People who live in tin houses shouldn't throw can openers.


    I spit my cottage cheese back in my bowl on this one!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 19, 2006)

you guys are funny


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 19, 2006)

A bird in hand is worth 150 grams of protein


----------



## Pylon (Jan 19, 2006)

Man who walk around with hands in pockets feel cocky all day.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2006)

Man who go to bed horny wake up with solution in hand.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 19, 2006)

Man walking around with hand in friend's pocket not feeling himself today.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

If you can't walk the walk, don't talk the talk


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

An army of sheep led by a lion would defeat an army of lions led by a sheep.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 20, 2006)

OMG...  such words of wisdom...I died laughing reading all of these...they're great!! 

Well, I didn't get all of my nutrition yesterday...came home from work too tired to even think, just went straight to bed with oil and grease all over me...  oh well  I did still get about 125-130g. of protein though, better than nothing...probably gonna be hectic today too, but will do my best.  I didn't even have time for cardio today...it was either cardio or grocery shopping, and I was out of everything, so shopping won  I also have to work Saturday and Sunday, no rest for the wicked I guess 

back/biceps
u/h Lat PD 80x10, x9, x8/St. arm press 50x9, x8, x7
Rev. BB row 65x10, x9, x8/T-bar 30x9, x8, x8
Seated Row DS 70x8, 60x7, 50x7
conc. curls 15x9, x6/preachers 35x8, x7 such a weakling!! 
rope curls DS 60x8, 50x7, 40x7

abs:  powercrunch 15x10, x10, x9 5ct Negatives...BURN!
Kneeling cable crunch 100x15, x12, x10 5 ct. Negatives..BURN AGAIN!
Kneeling cable DS (for fun )  100x12, 80x12, 70x10 

probably drop back in here on Sunday if I'm still awake   Have a good weekend all!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 20, 2006)

Good w/out, B.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> just went straight to bed with oil and grease all over me...


so...what you're saying is that you 'slid' out of bed and went to the gym...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> just went straight to bed with oil and grease all over me...



The resident bad girl strikes again.    Videos?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2006)

inquiring minds wanna know....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 20, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good w/out, B.  Have a great weekend!


Ditto my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 20, 2006)

Great workout! 35# preachers = weak? I don't think so.  With you going to bed oily and greasy, hubby must have had a tough time, for, it is much easier for him to climb ms olympus, than it is to stay perched upon the summit.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 20, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> With you going to bed oily and greasy, hubby must have had a tough time, for, it is much easier for him to climb ms olympus, than it is to stay perched upon the summit.


----------



## Kal (Jan 20, 2006)

Good Looking work out.  but oily and greasy in bed????  I don't know...kinda messy unless the sheets are vinal.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 20, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Good Looking work out.  but oily and greasy in bed????  I don't know...kinda messy unless the sheets are vinal.


Hey, Kal, that's only Thursday.  Friday is boots and whip night!  You'ld be a good boy and wash the linens, right?


----------



## Kal (Jan 20, 2006)

Damn dude, you sound just like my wife.....hehe


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 20, 2006)

it's not THAT kind of grease...it's black and sticks to your skin until you can take a nailbrush and scrub it off... ya'll are too much!  Kal will soon learn what REALLY happens in all of these journals! 

(ps...boiler...he doesn't need to stay perched..I'm an "on top" kind of gal  )


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2006)

what kind of work do you do?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 21, 2006)

Hope you have a GREAT weekend my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 21, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Great workout! 35# preachers = weak? I don't think so.



She's just being modest... again !  She is as strong as she is gorgeous   And we know she's gorgeous as can be !


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Hey, Kal, that's only Thursday. Friday is boots and whip night! You'ld be a good boy and wash the linens, right?


brotha...u seem to know A LOT about our friends here.....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> (ps...boiler...he doesn't need to stay perched..I'm an "on top" kind of gal  )



...and that's what those of us in the business like to call "oversharing."


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 22, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> She's just being modest... again !  She is as strong as she is gorgeous   And we know she's gorgeous as can be !


You got that right, GW


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 22, 2006)

and she must be having a great weekend... where is she?


----------



## Devlin (Jan 22, 2006)

Hope you had a good weekend Billlie


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 22, 2006)

After reading these great words of wisdom posted, I am now enlightened.  I think I'll have another beer!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2006)

I am here guys....and I wasn't "oversharing" I was just joking with ya'll 

LittleWing...I build Generators for Caterpillar and Kato, my particular job is to notch out the steel to make the coils and rings for the insides


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> She's just being modest... again ! She is as strong as she is gorgeous  And we know she's gorgeous as can be !


 
thanks for the compliment...I appreciate it  I need to vent about men for a second though....So my spouse and I are watching Miss America tonight..and I know that he likes to look at women, and I have no problem with that...so he says..Damn, that's an ugly woman (and trust me...she was gorgeous)  so I'm like...ok...if she'd ugly..what am I? And he's like..well, I'm not going to say that your drop dead gorgeous or anything, and your not ugy,  but your cute.  ummmm....okay. My hubby and I have been married almost 4 years, in that time he has never once told me I was beautiful...getting a compliment is like pulling teeth, I asked him about it once a long time ago..and he says that he just never thinks to say anything... what's up with that?  I just gave up on it....until today, his comment kinda hurt my feelings.....maybe I'm just too sensitive?

sorry to vent guys, I'm all done now


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 22, 2006)

You work for CAT?  I work on CATs, and Cummins, Kohler, exc... I work on diesel generators.  Small world.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2006)

awsome  I punch the steel to make those generators...hard work, but I absolutly love my job!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> thanks for the compliment...I appreciate it I need to vent about men for a second though....So my spouse and I are watching Miss America tonight..and I know that he likes to look at women, and I have no problem with that...so he says..Damn, that's an ugly woman (and trust me...she was gorgeous) so I'm like...ok...if she'd ugly..what am I? And he's like..well, I'm not going to say that your drop dead gorgeous or anything, and your not ugy, but your cute. ummmm....okay. My hubby and I have been married almost 4 years, in that time he has never once told me I was beautiful...getting a compliment is like pulling teeth, I asked him about it once a long time ago..and he says that he just never thinks to say anything... what's up with that? I just gave up on it....until today, his comment kinda hurt my feelings.....maybe I'm just too sensitive?
> 
> sorry to vent guys, I'm all done now


nope. well, I dunno what to tell ya about that....some guys aren't into compliments or don't feel right doing so...
next time he says something to that effect...just remind him...that you never criticize his less  than huge package...that will take the wind out of his sails...unless he is porn star material..then that bit won't work..


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2006)

I almost brought up the fact that I at least TRY to make myself look good...he doesn't take care of himself very well...but I kept my mouth shout


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2006)

well...maybe y'all hae the 'best friend' part of the relationship locked in, but he needs to work on the romantic side?
Overall, it is a minor thing...he isn't running around, cheating on you...abusing you, mistreating you. That little 'blip' can be overcome with some basic communication.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm not overly worried.......just had to get it off my chest


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2006)

I say smack the bitch up and let him know who's boss.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey, don't sweat it miss B!  Remember, his comment was relative.  What he probably meant was that on a stage full of 52 beauty contestant women, he didn't think she was that great, relative to her competition.  No big deal.  

Now on the business of never complimenting you.  Different story.  Beauty comes in two forms, inside and out.  You got the whole package.  I've never seen you make anything less than positive, uplifting comments to anyone.  And, well, your pictures speak for themselves!  Tell him to make his own freakin' crab legs next time!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

'morning!


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I almost brought up the fact that I at least TRY to make myself look good...he doesn't take care of himself very well...but I _kept my mouth *shout*_


 
have to like the freudian slip here.  

and sounds like a really cool job.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 23, 2006)

men can be infuriating but sometimes it helps to take note of the other ways they show they care. but still a you're beautiful here n there would be nice.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 23, 2006)

Tell him, you are his wife and you would like to hear
a compliment from him now and then

Whats hard about that?

(I would make him work on his skills) -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 23, 2006)

Cause girls only want guys that have skills!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm sorry to be so bitchy guys, thanks for being there...I got to thinking about things today while doing cardio, and I think I've discovered why I got so angry about one comment.  It not my hubby...it just seems like I have no support outside of this board...does that make sense??  For example...the tootsie roll lady at work thinks I'm gonna get fat...when I mentioned over the weekend that I am going to try a 5k, my mother in law rolled her eyes at me...and then my hubby...I love him to death, but he just doesn't understand that part of me...I told him today that if I run this 5k, I will need his help on the weekends to keep my diet straight..he says...well, Your talking to the wrong person, I'm going to eat whatever I want   I'm glad you guys are there for me at least...from now on I'm going to try and have a sense of humor about all this...I promise!  (I swear I'm not the whiney, naggy wife type!!   )


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 23, 2006)

chest/shoulders/triceps  Power week!yay!!

benchpress75x6, x6, 80x4
Dec. db bench 30x6, 35x4
Fly 20x6, x5
Arnold press 20x6, x6...go to 25 next time!
Upright rows 40x6, x6, go 45 next!  (I had planned on cable rows..but they were full)
skulls 40x6, x5 was akward on these today...elbows kept popping out
kickbacks 15x6, x5
pushups to finish everything off..x7, x5  up 2 reps 

okay...my first 5K...41:43  
be easy on me...I have to start somewhere! 

I am trying to learn how to run on a treadmill, I get vertigo really bad..I found out that if I touch the machine with one hand that I don't lose my balance...so that's what I did


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I am trying to learn how to run on a treadmill, I get vertigo really bad..I found out that if I touch the machine with one hand that I don't lose my balance...so that's what I did


Great workout, Billie.

Just be sure you don't turn to the form of Ms. Ostioperosis!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to be so bitchy guys, thanks for being there...I got to thinking about things today while doing cardio, and I think I've discovered why I got so angry about one comment. It not my hubby...it just seems like I have no support outside of this board...does that make sense?? For example...the tootsie roll lady at work thinks I'm gonna get fat...when I mentioned over the weekend that I am going to try a 5k, my mother in law rolled her eyes at me...and then my hubby...I love him to death, but he just doesn't understand that part of me...I told him today that if I run this 5k, I will need his help on the weekends to keep my diet straight..he says...well, Your talking to the wrong person, I'm going to eat whatever I want  I'm glad you guys are there for me at least...from now on I'm going to try and have a sense of humor about all this...I promise! (I swear I'm not the whiney, naggy wife type!!  )


I thnk we all go thru that in some form or another. When I was livig at home for cheap rent while going to college, parent's would see my supplements on the fridge and make their coments. etc.

This is the other reason for a jornal, hun- posting your workouts and giving and getting feedback / advice / encouragement.

I am actually really happy with the 'ring of friends' we have here.
...and yes...y'all give me shite for missing workouts...but that's a good thing...  most of the time...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> okay...my first 5K...41:43
> be easy on me...I have to start somewhere!



Hey, that's still faster than I'm going!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> okay...my first 5K...41:43
> be easy on me...I have to start somewhere!


WAHOO!  

Was that actual running (outside) or on a treadmill?

Do u use any 'techniques or tricks' to keep your pace constant?
When i was a young man..and actually ran myself...
I would do a couple different things:
may sound silly, but i would snap my fingers on my left heel strike. (when left heel hit the pavement) made sure it stayed constant speed.

Or, sang cadence. anything to get mind off running. 

That's my .02 worth for ya..


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to be so bitchy guys, thanks for being there...I got to thinking about things today while doing cardio, and I think I've discovered why I got so angry about one comment.  It not my hubby...it just seems like I have no support outside of this board...does that make sense??  For example...the tootsie roll lady at work thinks I'm gonna get fat...when I mentioned over the weekend that I am going to try a 5k, my mother in law rolled her eyes at me...and then my hubby...I love him to death, but he just doesn't understand that part of me...I told him today that if I run this 5k, I will need his help on the weekends to keep my diet straight..he says...well, Your talking to the wrong person, I'm going to eat whatever I want   I'm glad you guys are there for me at least...from now on I'm going to try and have a sense of humor about all this...I promise!  (I swear I'm not the whiney, naggy wife type!!   )


Thats why we are here my Friend!!! I understand about the no support thing, that suck, but you know it takes a "Different" mentality to do what we do!!! It's not an easy life style, but thats exactly why we do it!!! I am here for you as is everyone else, so believe in yourself like we do in you, and I know you'll be just fine!!!

Great w/o and mega congrats on the 5K!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 23, 2006)

Yea, I definately here ya there.  MY wife isn't into the whole gym lifestyle either, but I figure if I start showing enough effort, she will conisder the same.  I don't get any support at work, but I've learned not to really give a flyin' f*** what they think.    We are all here for each other, and that's what is important in my mind.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 23, 2006)

Men can't live with them and can only shoot them if I can plead insanity  Opps sorry forgive the single woman here.  

Billie we are here for you.  I know how hard it is to do this without immediate support from those close by.  Except for my trainer that I see once a week, I'm flying solo.  My support is in Iraq, but he tries even from there.  My mom and sister would understand to a point, but they would probably think I've become a bit fantatic about it and shake their heads.  They would however, help me to stay on a clean diet.  I have found what keeps me going is that I'm doing this for me.  If I fail, I've failed myself.  That can not happen.  As for the hubby and the weekend diet....talk to him and say hey you can either support me by helping me to eat clean or well say goodbye to the foods you love cause I'm cleaning it out so nothing but clean, healthy foods.  Opps sorry evil single woman appeared again. Seriously, have you discussed how important the diet is to you and how important completely the 5K is to your sense of achievement?   

It ok to be whinny and naggy once in a while.  Just blame it on the hormones


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yes...y'all give me shite for missing workouts...but that's a good thing...  most of the time...



Did someone call me?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> okay...my first 5K...41:43


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 23, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> I don't get any support at work, but I've learned not to really give a flyin' f*** what they think.



I was recently assigned to a new project temporarily.  My office is in one building, but the lab for the new job is in another.  They set me up with a desk in the lab, but it's in a no food or drink zone.  My manager said "I'll find out where you can eat and drink.  You still have those protein drinks, right?"  I was amazed.

And the adjoining lab does have a place to eat and drink, so I just make myself at home there.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm lucky, when I'm not visiting food and dairy plants, I work at home


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> And he's like..well, I'm not going to say that your drop dead gorgeous or anything, and your not ugy,  but your cute.  ummmm....okay. My hubby and I have been married almost 4 years, in that time he has never once told me I was beautiful


This doesn't sound good. If it were me, my response would have been " You are beautiful both inside and out". It also seems insensitive that he has never said once in four years that are beautiful?  Not even on your birthday? Valentines Day???



> ...getting a compliment is like pulling teeth, I asked him about it once a long time ago..and he says that he just never thinks to say anything... what's up with that?


 Keep asking, in a kind way. Is he possibly taking you for granted?


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...maybe y'all hae the 'best friend' part of the relationship locked in, but he needs to work on the romantic side?
> Overall, it is a minor thing...he isn't running around, cheating on you...abusing you, mistreating you. That little 'blip' can be overcome with some basic communication.



I agree that the two of you need to communicate better. I disagree that its OK just because he "isn't running around, cheating on you or abusing you".


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 23, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Tell him, you are his wife and you would like to hear
> a compliment from him now and then
> 
> Whats hard about that?
> ...


YES  YES  YES YES YES !!!!!!!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> and then my hubby...I love him to death, but he just doesn't understand that part of me...I told him today that if I run this 5k, I will need his help on the weekends to keep my diet straight..he says...well, Your talking to the wrong person, I'm going to eat whatever I want


 This sounds dangerous that he is showing a lack of support....OK..I'll quit being an amateur marriage counselor.......


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 24, 2006)

Ego..your hilarious

yeah...I think he does kinda take me for granted...and as far as Valentines and Birthdays go?  Well...he always forgets my Birthday, and he tries on Valentines, but sometimes forgets...lol...This is the weird thing though...he gets defensive when I bring up the compliment thing...and I'm not about to push any buttons and be the naggy wife.  We have fairly good communication though...it's just that he forgets half the stuff that I say...I am starting to really think he may have adult ADD..he gets distracted so easy, and can say some pretty insentsitive stuff at times...but you know what? I love him because his good qualities outweigh the bad ones, and that's good enough for me


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

have u thought about leaving those notes in his shoes or pant pockets:
MONDAY IS MY BIRTHDAY
FRIDAY IS OUR ANNIVESARY
etc...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I agree that the two of you need to communicate better. I disagree that its OK just because he "isn't running around, cheating on you or abusing you".


I'm not saying it's ok...I'm saying that he isn't doing anything actually harmful. he can be brought around to open up and be more romantic and giving of meaningful compliments.

I know I am still not saying it quite right. 
I would rather be with someone who I know loves me, but not good at showing it....than someone who says they love me then abuses me verbally / physically / spiritually.
Does that make more sense?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 24, 2006)

thanks burner...it's all good! 

yesterdays nutrition...1597/151
todays...1582/164

does it make me really pathetic to crave Cottage Cheese?? I thought about it for 3 hours at work last night


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2006)

well, actually....
I mean, no!


I like grits with tobasco and pepper.....

(didn't really pertain to anything, just thought I'd share that....)


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 24, 2006)

I love cottage cheese too my Friend, crave away!!! Have you tried it mixed with yogurt? Good stuff!!! Hope it all works out for you, wishing you nothing but the best my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 25, 2006)

ooh....never tried that....it sounds kinda weird though...does it make lumpy yogurt??  I just like splenda on mine ...yummy


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 25, 2006)

leg day...all my weights are lower because my legs are still sore from running on Monday...guess I'll have to get used to that!!  oh yeah...I didn't mean to ignore your question Burner...it wasn't a constant run, I had to stop and walk a few times...  but it was a FAST walk...

squats 95x6, x6, 100x4, x4
leg press 230x6, 250x6, 260x6, start 270 next time..slowly but surely gonna get that 300lb again!
leg ext. 80x6, 85x5
leg curls 60x6, x6, x5, x4
SEXY STRAPLESS SLDL   95x6, 100x6, x4

no calves today...gym was busy and I never could get the machines...will work them in tomorrow..

abs:  5ct. negatives on everything
powercrunch x12, x10, x10  
Decline crunches x15, x12, x12 slow!
kneeling cable crunch 100x12, 110x10 OMG...IT BURNS!

okay, I said I would alternate weeks of weighted abs and non weighted...but I just cant help myself..it's more fun with weight!

20min bike, 4.17 miles

nutrition for today:  1598/168  protein a little high...DAMN COTTAGE CHEESE!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Burner...it wasn't a constant run, I had to stop and walk a few times... but it was a FAST walk...!!


if it helps....when I would start torun....I too, would have to stop and walk. Every time I went out, I would try and go that much further before I'd have to walk far enough to catch breath, and go again. Within a few days, I had my mile and half down....ran that a few days, working on quickening my pace a little, then would go that much further.
(I was still in the AF at the time. From leaving my dorms and go up one roadway and loop around back to the dorms was right about 1.5 miles. When I could, I ran up to the next block, ran it and came back to the dorm..nearly 2 miles...when I cold do that....went a different path..and got up to 4 miles...had to keep going...the sooner I got done, the sooner I would be done and go to the chow hall, eat and watch Home Improvement..)


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 25, 2006)

That's some good stuff, B!  You'll be at 300# on leg press in no time.  I rarely see a chick do any more than 150 at my gym  (I got a good view of that and the glute/ham machine from where I ride the bike ).


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2006)

....pervert....





use a camera next time...


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> SEXY STRAPLESS SLDL   95x6, 100x6, x4



I'll bet they were!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2006)

Awesome w/o Sister Billie, way to go!!! The cotage cheese and yogurt kinda taste like ambrosia (sp) Should try it my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 25, 2006)

I love my CC with tomatoes and avocado!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 25, 2006)

Great w/o!  No cottage cheese cravings from me, only beer.  Oh, and Taco Bell.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ....pervert....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I didn't place the bike there!  But I would have


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice wo Billie , 

I agree , 300 is closer than you think    I say go for it on the weighted ab work


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 26, 2006)

Burner...I beleive that when the weather warms up and I can run outside, things will get better...the treadmill hurts my knees and shins really bad...shins STILL hurt, I don't know if I should keep pushing it on the treadmill, or what 

Boiler....I was able to do 300# when I was on creatine, I know I'll get there again!!  oh yeah...the avacado doesn't sound good with CC..but there's this awsome Mexican restaurant here that serves their cheeseburgers with Avacado...simply divine!! 

Arch....may give it a try tomorrow....thanks!

Gary...thanks...doms on abbies are just now starting to set in! 


oh yeah....thought there was suppose to be some (post) whores in here??


----------



## Devlin (Jan 26, 2006)

Morning  

Great leg workout.  If my knee keeps holding up I should be catching up to you soon


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 26, 2006)

Dev............ 

 It would be awsome if you "caught" up!!

back/biceps today (and calves)

seated calves 45x8, 55x8, 65x6, 70x4
standing calves 100x6, x6, 120x3

DB rows 40x6, x5, x5
assisted pullups -80x5, x5, -70x2  up 1 rep 
t-bar rows 40x6, 45x4 woohoo...a plate!!  *PR*
Cable EZ curls 70x5, x4
Cory curls 40x6, 50x5 *PR*

My shins still hurt a little, and DOMS were killer from yesterday...so what do you do for sore legs?? *YOU PUNISH THEM*!!!.......... Cardio was 1 mile walk/run (mostly run!!) 12:29 1%grade on Treadmill

probably have to take Friday off from the Gym, which is no biggie, cause it's just Cardio day...Have to go get an eye exam and glasses 

Nutrition...1602/170


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey B....trying to catch up on your journal here...whew!!!  

All looks well.  How's the wittling the waist down coming??  Did I miss updated stats lately?  I WAS just skimming.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 26, 2006)

er..nope...I will update after my 9 week cycle...I think I have 5 more weeks


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2006)

Great w/o and awesome on the Pr my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2006)

look at that plate on T-bar rows! WAHOO!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice wo Billie  

2 PR's   You are doing great !   How long have yo been training ? Did you ever think you would be doing as great as you are ? Inquiring minds need to know .


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 26, 2006)

B!!!!!, Outstanding workout.  Your rows are fantastic.  If you keep this up you are going to achieve rock star status on IM! 

I only eat the avocados with CC for the good of the body, but I love TOMATOES!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 26, 2006)

Wahoo!  Great w/o!  Always good to see new records.    BTW, don't knock the glasses, I wear them too.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 26, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Wahoo!  Great w/o!  Always good to see new records.    BTW, don't knock the glasses, I wear them too.



I second that.  Plus I also wear glasses.  I'm a blind bat without them  (literally)


----------



## Kal (Jan 26, 2006)

Great looking work out D.  Enjoy the Dr's visit...Glasses are fun!!!!  (NOT)


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 26, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Great looking work out D. Enjoy the Dr's visit...Glasses are fun!!!! (NOT)


 

thanks so much everyone for the encouragement...but who is this "D" person...??? 


well, Gary...I have been working out seriously for a year (I worked out before in Mich.)  I would have never DREAMED that I would be this strong.  I would have never thought I would have the willpower to continue this day after day, and not falter (too much!)  Also...I would have never beleived last January that I would have the self confidence that I have today...thanks for asking


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 27, 2006)

wanted to drop in and let everyone know that I have astigmatism in my right eye, and my left eye is strained from trying to compensate..so right now I am only wearing one contact...it feels funny, and I think it looks silly....but hubby says you can't even tell...  I had major trouble getting the contact out..felt a little squeamish about poking my eye with my finger...ew...  Glasses will be in in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

hhhmmmmm...going with the hot librarian look....


Sounds like u need to get home and close them and rest them!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 27, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hhhmmmmm...going with the hot librarian look....
> 
> 
> Sounds like u need to get home and close them and rest them!


 I approve.  She's a cast of many characters all rolled up in one.  The dominatrix, the librarian, the steel worker.................


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

...so if u are with a woman with multiple personality disorder...is it really cheating?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2006)

I believe pictures are in order here, I love the HOT librarian look!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2006)

looks unanimous! POST!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 27, 2006)

Girl don't sweat the glasses.  I know first hand guys love the nauty teacher /librarian look and the guys in here have added further confirmation.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 27, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Girl don't sweat the glasses.  I know first hand guys love the nauty teacher /librarian look and the guys in here have added further confirmation.


 My wife wears glasses and is a teacher.........I've been a very bad student


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 27, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> looks unanimous! POST!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 28, 2006)

well...glasses wont be in for over a week...you want me to post me with one contact lens??


----------



## Devlin (Jan 28, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well...glasses wont be in for over a week...you want me to post me with one contact lens??



They are men, they will take pics of you any way they can get them


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 28, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> They are men, they will take pics of you any way they can get them



A cheap thrill is better than no thrill at all.


----------



## Kal (Jan 28, 2006)

I have to agree with T.T.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey, are you guys calling Mrs. B cheap?!


----------



## Kal (Jan 28, 2006)

no, no not cheap..  Just agreeing with Devlin that men are pigs.  Well, I am anyway


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Jan 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

>


   
Post away!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 29, 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> no, no not cheap..  Just agreeing with Devlin that men are pigs.  Well, I am anyway


 Me too! Just giving you a hard time, Kal.  You know, just trying to play the sweet, unassuming guy with hopes she'd just send me her naughty librarian pics in a PM!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 29, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Me too! Just giving you a hard time, Kal.  You know, just trying to play the sweet, unassuming guy with hopes she'd just send me her naughty librarian pics in a PM!



You guys haven't got yours yet ? 
Thanks Billie !!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 29, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You guys haven't got yours yet ?
> Thanks Billie !!


Hey GW, what is the due date.  I'm putting my name on the list to check it out next!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 29, 2006)

you guys are funny 

well, Sinuses have officially gotten worse..now it's drained to my chest and ears...if it isn't better by the end of this week, I am going to the Dr...

This week I have a dentist appt. on Tues and eye Doc on Friday...but still gonna try to squeeze in cardio those days...depends on how I feel...I hate being sick!!


----------



## Devlin (Jan 29, 2006)

Billie I'm not a fan of going to the doc (also not a big fan of antibiotics but that's because I've seen so much antibiotic resistance from over use), but when the drainage hits the ears (and chest) it time to suck it up and head to the doc.  However, that may because I've had a severe ear infection as an adult and it wasn't fun.  It was actually one of the most painful experiences of my life, it ranks second to kidney stones in my book.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 29, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Billie I'm not a fan of going to the doc (also not a big fan of antibiotics but that's because I've seen so much antibiotic resistance from over use), but when the drainage hits the ears (and chest) it time to suck it up and head to the doc.  However, that may because I've had a severe ear infection as an adult and it wasn't fun.  It was actually one of the most painful experiences of my life, it ranks second to kidney stones in my book.  Take care of yourself.


My wife had kidney stones once  I thought PMS was bad


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 29, 2006)

hope you are better soon.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2006)

well, I made it to the gym today...weights were okay, cardio did not go well...whenever I tried to speed up I got light headed, and had trouble breathing...so stuck with walking.  I picked up some new sinus meds this morning....hope they work!!  Also, between feeling bloated, and lots of soup/icecream this weekend, I have gained 2lb...

rep range
chest/shoulders/triceps
Inc. Bench 65x8, x6, x5
DB Bench 30x8, x7
Inc. Fly 5x12, x10
BB Shrugs 75x10, 80x9 *PR*...kinda surprised me
front lats 8x12, x11 SLOW
o/h cable ext. 70x10, 80x8
single Rev. cable press 30x10, x8 extra set
pushups to finish x7, x5

treadmill, 1.5 miles 24:28

seated cable cr. 50x15, 60x10, x10
powercrunch obliques x10, x10, x10
reverse crunches x10, x9

 thanks for all the well wishes


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> My wife wears glasses and is a teacher.........I've been a very bad student


"I like teachers. You screw up, they make u do it over again"
-Rodney Dangerfield, "Back to School'


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, I made it to the gym today...weights were okay, cardio did not go well...whenever I tried to speed up I got light headed, and had trouble breathing...so stuck with walking. I picked up some new sinus meds this morning....hope they work!! Also, between feeling bloated, and lots of soup/icecream this weekend, I have gained 2lb...
> 
> rep range
> chest/shoulders/triceps
> ...


feeling better?

Where's the lateral raises or mil presses?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 30, 2006)

B -- hey chicky...don't worry bout the 2 lbs.....please...women fluctuate about there anyway, depending on the time of the day!!   

As far as the meds/docs/sinuses go - please don't jack around with that stuff, as soon as it hits the ears you stand to risk an inner ear infection and then possibly even worse, vertigo.  Vertigo is something you just do not want!  Be sure whatever your sinus/allergy meds are has a decongestant in it.  It will dry you up and keep you feeling somewhat decent.  I've always found for sinus infections that Advil Cold and Sinus does wonders!  Hope you get to feeling better soon doll!  Take it easy!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey B, hope you are feeling better.

So....there are new pics coming?


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice wo Billie and congrats on the PR  

What Fitgirl said about the 2 lbs   I do that everySatrurday and it hasn't stopped me ( yet) .


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks guys...

Fitfirl...the stuff I bought today is the Advil

Burner...I did front raises...lats and mil press are done on other weeks...gotta change it up a little 

Gary...hey there..and thanks for making me feel better


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2006)

gotcha


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2006)

Solid w/o my Friend, sure hope you feel better soon!!! Your in my thoughts and Prayers!!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 30, 2006)

B, I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 30, 2006)

Don't stress the 2lb, it could be the meds too making you retain water.  Not a bad workout for feeling yucky.  Congrats on the PR.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 30, 2006)

So you're sick and bloated, yet you still managed to set a *PR*.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 30, 2006)

Yea, when you have a sinus infection that may have done some travelling, light cardio is more then ample.  Your body is already fighting a virus.  Get better young lady!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2006)

well, starting to feel a bit better...but I think it's the meds...gonna stay on them for sure! 

well, Mr. B better watch out...I got 2 compliments on my booty today, another guy brought me a cup of coffee, and another brought me crackers...  I guess I still got it...


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, starting to feel a bit better...but I think it's the meds...gonna stay on them for sure!
> 
> well, Mr. B better watch out...I got 2 compliments on my booty today, another guy brought me a cup of coffee, and another brought me crackers...  I guess I still got it...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 31, 2006)

B....how are you feeling today doll?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> B....how are you feeling today doll?


sounds like she is feeling rather frisky....




			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, Mr. B better watch out...I got 2 compliments on my booty today, another guy brought me a cup of coffee, and another brought me crackers... I guess I still got it...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 31, 2006)

Gary...thanks

Fitgirl...thanks for asking!! Well, meds are making me feel better..so I am gonna stay on them this week and see what happens when I quit taking them this weekend. For the next couple weeks I am gonna keep cardio low intensity to save my lungs the struggle  

Burner.......  

so......today after my dentist appt. I had some extra time on my hands...so I ended up at the gym, as usual

30 min. Eliptical, 2.5 miles
12 min. treadmill, .6 miles
Nutrition:  1599/172

oh.....I tried Goalgetters recipe for protein hot chocolate..OMG..so tasty!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2006)

hhmm...she's been exercised AND had chocolate....watchout Mr. B!
He's gonna get VIOLATED!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 31, 2006)

lmao....


Gary....okay, your busy those 2 weekends...how does March look for you??  Pylon, Archy, Kal.....any input??


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 31, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> lmao....
> 
> 
> Gary....okay, your busy those 2 weekends...how does March look for you??  Pylon, Archy, Kal.....any input??



Nothing going on that I know ...ooops , the last weekend will be busy with b-day parties for the youngest grandson, he'll be 1 !!! rest of month is open as far as  i know. But don't focus on me , go for whats best for the group


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 31, 2006)

nope, I'm selfish...I want the WHOLE group from this area!   let's say the first weekend in March and see what everyone else says....okie dokie??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> lmao....


hmm...she's not denying it.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 31, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> oh.....I tried Goalgetters recipe for protein hot chocolate..OMG..so tasty!!




Share sista'


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 31, 2006)

well, all I did was heat some water in the microwave, and add 1 or 2 scoops of Isopure ( it seems to mix well) and she adds in a dash of mint extract, but I use vanilla


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 31, 2006)

Sa-weeeeeetttt!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 31, 2006)

how about vanilla...AND...mint....


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> nope, I'm selfish...I want the WHOLE group from this area!   let's say the first weekend in March and see what everyone else says....okie dokie??


That's when the Arnold is, what about the next weekend??? Glad your feeling better too btw, and since your bootyliscious, look out Mr. B, or should I say, LOOK OUT, Mr. B???


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> That's when the Arnold is, what about the next weekend??? Glad your feeling better too btw, and since your bootyliscious, look out Mr. B, or should I say, LOOK OUT, Mr. B???



Phooey.  I'm booked the 2nd and 3rd weekends of March.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 31, 2006)

With all this booking going on, you'd think this was a library.    I crack me up.....    Well, maybe not.....    Okay, I'll stop now.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 31, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> With all this booking going on, you'd think this was a library.    I crack me up.....    Well, maybe not.....    Okay, I'll stop now.



Hmm...spooling off jokes that only he finds funny....no recent workouts to speak of....life apparently run by women....is there any chance burner is just using a second login?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 31, 2006)

well, guys..guess we will wait a bit on meeting up that's alright

I thought my sinuses had gotten better, but boy, was I wrong....tonight at work I started running a fever, and my sinuses got so bad that I got black and blue marks around me eyes, and down the side of my nose..  Do you guys think I should keep going to the gym as usual or give it a rest?? I don't know what to do....


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, guys..guess we will wait a bit on meeting up that's alright
> 
> I thought my sinuses had gotten better, but boy, was I wrong....tonight at work I started running a fever, and my sinuses got so bad that I got black and blue marks around me eyes, and down the side of my nose..  Do you guys think I should keep going to the gym as usual or give it a rest?? I don't know what to do....



Thats not good    I don't know what you should do. You went to the doctor right ?  Did you ask him/her ?


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 1, 2006)

Easy answer there....REST!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 1, 2006)

well, no gym today...maybe none the rest of the week...I just couldn't get out of bed....I feel like such a slacker 

no doctor yet....I'm trying this sudafed crap for this week and then we'll see.  The doctor is telling everyone that calls to use the sudafed, he says that there is nothing he can do besides antibiotics.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 1, 2006)

B - give it up girl and go to the doctor.  Apparently since it's gotten worse, there's no time to wait, you should just GO!  

No better time like the present, right?  It's time to go get a Z-Pack or some Augmentin.  Don't let them give you the Amoxicillian though, it's not as good for knockin' out the sinus infections.

Hope you feel better sweetie!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 1, 2006)

I concur.  You might be able to get through without a doctor, but seeing one now will get you back in the gym faster.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2006)

You can workout through a minor head cold or some sniffles, but when you feel crappy all over, it's time to rest.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 1, 2006)

the doctor is saying to try to knock it out on my own first, which means plenty of sleep and rest...he is being stingy with antibiotics and stuff....what an asshole


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 1, 2006)

Want me to send you something honey???  I'll be happy to FEd Ex it to you, you'll have it tomorrow.  

PM me your addy


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 1, 2006)

like everybody else said. SLEEP. best way to recover from this. Take the sudafed. IF that has not knocked it out in a week, then go to doc and get the 'good stuff'.
When I went to the doc, the room was full of people w/ that same cold. What sux....I seem to be suffereing from it again. I take my vitamin, eccinacia, vit 'C" and keep my hands washed, etc..and it is still hitting me...I think people are just passing it around the office here....
If u go to the gym in your state, you will slow the ability to beat the bug. make yourself worse, infect the people at the gym (they will LOVE you for that) and not make any progress. 
So, rest, keep warm, take your meds and sleep as much as possible and start it back fresh next week.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 1, 2006)

Forget that..................... w/o 5 days a week!!!
Just teasin my Friend, Like everyone is saying, REST!!! The gym will always be there for you!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 1, 2006)

Archy...I just feel horrible when I miss...I think about it all the time...I think I'm addicted! lol....

Burner...I know...I would have never thought that you could catch a sinus infection, but everyone seems to have it...another woman at my job has it also, and it has spread to her bottom teeth....owie....she had an icepack on it half the night...I felt so bad for her

Fitgirl...thanks for offering..if it's not any better at all by morning I will def. send you my addy...your the best


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 2, 2006)

Okay...I give up...Fitgirl...I've sent you my addy, you have no idea how much I appreciate this


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 2, 2006)

sent you a PM back doll


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Burner...I know...I would have never thought that you could catch a sinus infection, but everyone seems to have it...another woman at my job has it also, and it has spread to her bottom teeth....owie....she had an icepack on it half the night...I felt so bad for her


it's the virus, babe. I had it in my head, my chest....lost my voice....like I said, I still have reminants of it. I just can't keep on Sudafed...so I go off a couple weeks, then go back on it if/when it starts to get bad again. I DID penicillan....
Just do all the things you know to do to protect yourself:
Keep warm, take vitamins, meds, maybe an extra glass of OJ..SLEEP. wash your hands...often....I caught myself at Sams' Club lastnight. (My mother told me that a HUGE gathering spot of germs is on the shopping cart handles) I was pushing a cart, and my eye itched....before I could stop myself, I rubbed it....boom...possible germs right there. 
So take care of yourself and kill this bug!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Archy...I just feel horrible I miss *you*...I think about *you* all the time...I think I'm addicted *to you*! lol..


  I think theres a problem here!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 2, 2006)

omg...that was too funny!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 3, 2006)

It looks like I will be busy with this sinus stuff all weekend... will talk to everyone sunday night...





http://bestsmileys.com/puking/2.gif


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 3, 2006)

Mighty Mouse to the rescue sweetie pie!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2006)

Best wishes for you my Friend, hope you get better quick!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 3, 2006)

Come on, B, suck it up!

  Feel better soon.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> It looks like I will be busy with this sinus stuff all weekend... will talk to everyone sunday night...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully when you return on Sunday you will be without green slime and back to normal.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 3, 2006)

I really hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 3, 2006)

Get well soon Billie.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi there B.  Sorry I've been away for a while.  I appreciate your thoughts and comments over in my journal and I hope you feel better soon.  So, coffee and crackers is the way to your heart?  I wish all girls were that easy to please.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2006)

u feeling better yet????


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 5, 2006)

if flowers won't do the trick....







i hope it doesn't come to needing a shot in the butt. sorry you feel bad.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 5, 2006)

Hope you had a good weekend and started to feel better


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 5, 2006)

well, feeling a little bit better...no fever or sore throat...mostly just runny nose and sinus pressure....gonna try to hit the gym tomorrow, maybe it will make me feel better...I also have to get diet back on track....eating junk makes me feel worse I think....


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, feeling a little bit better...no fever or sore throat...mostly just runny nose and sinus pressure....gonna try to hit the gym tomorrow, maybe it will make me feel better...I also have to get diet back on track....eating junk makes me feel worse I think....


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 6, 2006)

Yea, that junk will really run your motor down.  But I have no room to talk these days.    Glad to hear your ailment is improving.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

if u aren't sneezing....go sit in the steam room a little...might help to break up some of that crap in your chest....


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 6, 2006)

our gym doesn't have a steam room...

went back to the gym today and tore it up!    I am redoing Rep Range week...

chest/shoulders/triceps

Benchpress 70x8, x7, x6
inc. DB bench 25x10, x8
Inc. fly 15x12,x12  did these nice and slow..pecs were jumping pretty good
BB shrugs 75x10, 85x9 *PR* well, i was going for 80 again, and couldn't find the 2.5lb plates, so I figure, what the hell, go for 85...guess what? peice of cake!! gonna aim for 90 next time 
DB military 20x12, 25x6 ...grrr....
o/h DB ext. 25x10, 30x6...grrr....
v-bar pressdown 60x12, 70x11 
pushups x5, x6..was a close one, but I'm up 1!!

I tore up the cardio today, did a nice circuit.  Had some new downloads (linkin park, trapt..etc..) so I was really stoked 

stairstepper 10 minutes, 49 floors
treadmill 20 minutes, 1.10 miles
eliptical, level 10, 10 minutes, .91 miles

  got a nice comment in the gym today...the hot guy..(and DEV..when I say HOT...I mean...!!!! )  came up to me and told me that I had a good "shape" and that I've been working hard and it shows..  pumped me up for the rest of my workout ...!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 6, 2006)

oh yeah...the next time I take pics there will be 2 new additions...one will be my glasses, and the other will be my Valentines present...you will have to wait for both.........


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Had some new downloads (linkin park, trapt..etc..)





Headstrong, I'll take you on....Headstrong to take on anyone.....

OK, that is on my MP3 player too and I absolutely love it.  That's what I do my cardio to


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 6, 2006)

give 'em hell.  glad you're feeling better.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 6, 2006)

great minds!! 

I love the remix Linkin park too..my fave is points of authority


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2006)

hey! Way to crank it!

V-Day...is it something pink....see thru.....lacy.....do share...


That's great that you got that compliment! Makes all that hard work pay off! and keep pushing ahead....
(forgive my shallowness....but I do miss my chest being 'groped' at the club...gotta work on that....but...by the time I will be lean enough again...i should not be workig there anyore....oh well....what can u do...)

No steam room? Switch gyms. immediately..


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2006)

Fantastic w/o Sister Billie, glad I could help you in your gym, LOL!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> oh yeah...the next time I take pics there will be 2 new additions...one will be my glasses, and the other will be my Valentines present *For Archie*...you will have to wait for both.........


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## boilermaker (Feb 6, 2006)

Way to go, Billie.  That's a great workout


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice wo Billie  

Congrats on the PR , I bet a lot of people in the gym think the same thaing as Mr Hot Guy but are just to shy to say anything


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 7, 2006)

Yo Billie...have you gotten that package yet?  Maybe you're at work and won't get it until you get home tonight???  Let me know, K?

Hope you're doing well today


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 7, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> got a nice comment in the gym today...the hot guy..(and DEV..when I say HOT...I mean...!!!! )  came up to me and told me that I had a good "shape" and that I've been working hard and it shows.. ...!!



Well, I meant it.  


Nice to see those *PR's* in there, too.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 7, 2006)

thanks everyone...

Boiler...

Archy...er...actually I DO need your help with V-day...going to PM you now...

Doug   Your just encouraging him...hehehehe

Boiler...thanks so much!!

Gary...aww...I bet you say that to all the girls

Tammy...nope, havent' gotten it yet...Fedex usually runs around 2-3pm here.

Triple...you made the trip all the way to TN to tell me that...your so sweet!!  thanks...

Nutrition for yesterday....1591/160
Today...1600/158

Today is my day off from Gym...I had to work until 2 last night, and I still have a lot of mucus in my chest, so I decided to wait on the running....possibly next week.  I hope the weather warms up soon!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2006)

u.....u......left...me....<sniff> left me.....<sniff> out...... 
the pain.....the misery.....she doesn't wuv me no more.......



howdy!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 7, 2006)

But I still wuv you darlin'


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2006)

I am blessed....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2006)

Sister Billie, hope all is well with you and yours, are you feeling better now???


----------



## Devlin (Feb 7, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> our gym doesn't have a steam room...
> 
> 
> got a nice comment in the gym today...the hot guy..(and DEV..when I say HOT...I mean...!!!! )  came up to me and told me that I had a good "shape" and that I've been working hard and it shows..  pumped me up for the rest of my workout ...!!



Ohh a steam room or sauna is a must in the gym.  

Sorry I missed the hottie, but I know how good that compliment must have felt.  Hope you continue to feel better and get that crap out of your chest soon.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 8, 2006)

Sista'. 

How's you today?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2006)

Aloha, Ms. B!
Happy  Hump Day to you!


----------



## Nick+ (Feb 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> our gym doesn't have a steam room...
> 
> went back to the gym today and tore it up!    I am redoing Rep Range week...
> 
> ...


" chest/shoulders/triceps" you do them all together......interesting. What about the rest of the arm, when do you do it? (suppose I should look through your thread more)

Sinuses are awful, glad yours are better. Mine seem to be giving me one huge toothache (sinuses are to blame according to the dentist).


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 8, 2006)

hiya guys...not too much time to post today, no cardio...but I did get in a good leg workout (I had to work 11 hours yesterday, possibly 12 tonight   )  I will post workout later on....I am feeling a little better...I still have sinus pressure, but nothing at all like it was! 

Nick...here is my split...
Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
Quad/Hams/Calves
Back/Biceps


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2006)

do u do your traps w/ delts?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2006)

Glad your feeling a little better!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 8, 2006)

Heya B.  Glad to hear you are feeling better.  

so, those new pics about ready?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 8, 2006)

Glad to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 9, 2006)

Burner..YES
Archy...thankyou!
Pylon...soon, but not yet 
Dev...I hope your not getting the same thing the rest of us have....take care of yourself!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Burner..YES
> Archy...thankyou!
> Pylon...soon, but not yet
> Dev...I hope your not getting the same thing the rest of us have....take care of yourself!



Thanks Billie.  So far it just runny nose, post nasal drip in the morning, but it got a little worse the last couple days.  I wasn't thrilled when I started getting the minor bloody nose after blowing my nose yesterday since for me that usually indicates the beginning of a cold, but a cold is not in my schedule so it has to go away


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi there B I'm glad you are feeling better.  Sorry you are working such long hours.  How is hubby liking classes?  Keep up the good work!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 9, 2006)

Dev...well, I noticed today on treadmill when I was running that I still have phlem in my chest/throat...was weezing pretty bad when I'd jog...hope you nip yours in the butt!

Boiler...he is liking classes okay, but I miss him through the week..

well, I am finally able to post a couple workouts...I only had to work 10hrs last night   As far as diet, it has been good, staying around 1600cals, and about 150-179g Protein  I was going to drop Cals to 1500-1550, but even with my, er..."refeeds" on the weekends I am still losing weight, so I will keep it here for now.

Legs
Walking lunges 20lb(each hand) x10, x10, x9, x8
leg press 230x12, x10, x8
leg ext. 60x14, 70x12
leg curls 50x9, x9, x8, x7
Cable leg raises 50x11, x10, x9
Leg press calves 90x12, 100x12, 110x11, x10
standing calves 100x10, x9, x9

scissors x15, x15, x12
kneeling cable curls 100x15, x12, 110x8 SLOW 
saxons 5lb(each hand) x7, x5 
wow...first time I've tried these, and I'm not sure if form is right...how far am I suppose to bend to each side?? I didnt' bend very far, but DAMN it burned!!!!
no time for cardio on Wednesday...

Back/Biceps
Assisted pullups -80x8, -70x3, x3 am I ever going to do a pullup?? 
seated rows 70x10, x10, 75x7 *PR  *
DB pullovers 30x12, 35x10
Hyperext. Machine 120x12, x12, 140x10
cable curls 65x9, x7
Hammers 15x12, x10

Cardio Circuit!
Treadmill, walk 1/4mi., jog 1/4mi....13:24min 1 mile
Bike 11 min. 2 miles
Elipt. 6:46 1 mile

tomorrow will be either cardio, or I may go over to Shae's journal and "steal" a yoga workout


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2006)

aloha!
You not ever gonna do *A *pull up...you ARE however, going to do *SEVERAL *pull-ups. Just keep working on them.
Have you tried a regular one yet? 
how are your  legs after the lunges? Those are killer!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Legs
> Walking lunges 20lb(each hand) x10, x10, x9, x8



You should try walking lunges on the treadmill.....I LOVE THOSE!!!

I do it about a speed of 1.5 and start at an incline of about 6.5.  Then after about 10 or 12 steps, increase your incline to about 7.5/8.  Then after about 10 or 12 steps, increase your incline to about 9/10.  Then do one last set at an incline of about 12 or so for 10 or 12 more steps.......

Makes you wanna


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2006)

masochist!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, I am the woman for whom pain is pleasure


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2006)

..and put some stank on it!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice wo's BillieBear  

*Saxon Side Bends*
Stand with feet shoulder distance apart, knees slightly bent, and arms nearly straight up over your head. Take a deep breath and keep the abs tight as you slowly lean directly to one side, as far as comfortable, without bending forward or backward. Exhale as you return to center; then repeat to the other side. Alternate sides until you have completed desired reps, 6-10 each side.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 9, 2006)

Look at that w/o, and I saw a PR in there too, way to go my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 9, 2006)

Burner...thanks! actually, to be totally honest with you....my DOMS are so bad that I have to ease myself onto the toilet...  also....when hubby patted my butt today (which I think is USUALLY cute) I wanted to punch him and say, "so, how did that feel"??? so legs are doing just peachy

Tammy...I may try that one day....but I'm not exactly the graceful type...lol..

Gary...yep, I was doing them right....what an intense burn!!

Archy...thanks buddy!  Your just the inspiration I need!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 10, 2006)

Honey, don't worry about gracefullness -- I always hold one to the treadmill bar when I'm doing them.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Burner...thanks! actually, to be totally honest with you....my DOMS are so bad that I have to ease myself onto the toilet... also....when hubby patted my butt today (which I think is USUALLY cute) I wanted to punch him and say, "so, how did that feel"??? so legs are doing just peachy


wahoo! I envy the pain! I have DOMS envy...how 'bout that....again..THIS week was shite too...I got to work early this morning, = leave work early this afternoon and FINALLY hit the gym...


tell him u need a deep tissue, tushie massage....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> my DOMS are so bad that I have to ease myself onto the toilet... !


know the feeling. When I was stationed in Italy...the day or so after a leg workout...whew!

in the winter...my apartment was like a tomb. (radiant heat. only ran by land lords from 6am - 10 am and 6pm - 10pm) so...at 4:30am....it was C-c-c-old!
So...imagine easing onto that plastic seat with the pain u are feeling now...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> So...imagine easing onto that plastic seat with the pain u are feeling now...




Noooooo.....Thank you!   I do not like the cold booty


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

didn't say I welcomed it either.... 

there ARE several gooooood ways to warm up that booty.....


----------



## Devlin (Feb 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> know the feeling. When I was stationed in Italy...the day or so after a leg workout...whew!
> 
> in the winter...my apartment was like a tomb. (radiant heat. only ran by land lords from 6am - 10 am and 6pm - 10pm) so...at 4:30am....it was C-c-c-old!
> So...imagine easing onto that plastic seat with the pain u are feeling now...



Atleast you had a seat to sit on there.  I visited one place in Italy that it was just a hole in the ground.  Imagine how great that would feel to have to hold a squat over a hole with leg DOMS


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

Well...it WAS in my apartment...
ha! U got to use the 'bomb drop!'
 

I was in Paris....very short story...was in need of using it....saw that it was a 'bomb drop'...and thought I could hold it the rest of the day till got back to hotel. Nope. braced the walls..and prayed my shoes did not slip on the porcelin foot rests....that was bad enuf....could not imagine that with DOMS....


----------



## Devlin (Feb 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Well...it WAS in my apartment...
> ha! U got to use the 'bomb drop!'
> 
> 
> I was in Paris....very short story...was in need of using it....saw that it was a 'bomb drop'...and thought I could hold it the rest of the day till got back to hotel. Nope. braced the walls..and prayed my shoes did not slip on the porcelin foot rests....that was bad enuf....could not imagine that with DOMS....



Ohh you had a luxury one, the one I had the delight of using only had dirt floor and this was in a huge tourist attraction in Milan.  Atleast there was walls around it


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 10, 2006)

Well, I had to walk in the snow to go to school, uphill for 30 miles with no shoes on.  Then I had to walk in the snow back home uphill again for 50 miles with no shoes on.....


----------



## Devlin (Feb 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Well, I had to walk in the snow to go to school, uphill for 30 miles with no shoes on.  Then I had to walk in the snow back home uphill again for 50 miles with no shoes on.....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Well, I had to walk in the snow to go to school, uphill for 30 miles with no shoes on. Then I had to walk in the snow back home uphill again for 50 miles with no shoes on.....


I call...<cough..bullshit!..cough>
U live in TEXAS! It doesnt SNOW in Texas!

Now..ifu said that you walked in dust storms..,there might have been some plausibility, but not SNOW...


So..if u walked 80 miles a day....every day....think of the great ass that u have...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh you had a luxury one, the one I had the delight of using only had dirt floor and this was in a huge tourist attraction in Milan. Atleast there was walls around it


as I said: I was in Paris...noting but the best!



wait...did I read that correctly? The 'toilet' was the tourist attraction?
What a shitty thing to go see...

HA!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 10, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> as I said: I was in Paris...noting but the best!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well no...the mural of the "Last Supper" kinda was the attraction  , but for some American kids that had never been outside of the US (not me since I had been to hell previously...ie: Mexico City) , it was an eye opening experience.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey, it  snowed here _once_


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well no...the mural of the "Last Supper" kinda was the attraction  , but for some American kids that had never been outside of the US (not me since I had been to hell previously...ie: Mexico City) , it was an eye opening experience.



Yeah, especially when you think about the whole "Holy Grail" thing actually being Mary Magdalene and it actually being Mary sitting at the right hand of Jesus........


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well no...the mural of the "Last Supper" kinda was the attraction  , but for some American kids that had never been outside of the US (not me since I had been to hell previously...ie: Mexico City) , it was an eye opening experience.


sounds like they appreciated it.
Try this. While in the AF, I was TDY to Egypt. Got to go take the Pyramid tour. (very cool, BTW...been wanting to do that since I was a kid)
So..there I was...in the grand room near the top of the great pyramid...there was a stone 'basinet' where the sarcophagus was. most of us were in awe...
How did this magificant structure get here? Who built it? (especially how 'perfect' it is?) I'm standing in one of the 7 wonders of the world...
this inbred hick piped out...
"is this it?"

  WTF, jethro? What were you expecting?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 10, 2006)

The classic line from one of the guys on my trip to Italy was, "Wow this is just like America except they speak a diiferent language."


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

"out of the mouth of babes", eh?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 10, 2006)

great stories guys!!

Well, I didn't do yoga this morning, or cardio (at the gym anyways  )  after that workout, I opted for door #3...sleep 
oh yeah...I also feel off the food wagon...   I'm doing really bad today, sorry!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 10, 2006)

oh yeah....tomorrow we are going out to eat for V-day, and then (hopefully) going dancing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> great stories guys!!
> 
> Well, I didn't do yoga this morning, or cardio (at the gym anyways  ) after that workout, I opted for door #3...sleep
> oh yeah...I also feel off the food wagon... I'm doing really bad today, sorry!!


 
hhmm...funny...most people do opt for a nap after that at home cardio  option...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

sounds like a good time.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> great stories guys!!
> 
> Well, I didn't do yoga this morning, or cardio (at the gym anyways  )  after that workout, I opted for door #3...sleep
> oh yeah...I also feel off the food wagon...   I'm doing really bad today, sorry!!



  Don't you fret about that, you deserve it my Friend, hope you enjoy the going out and dancing!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 10, 2006)

...sounds like u are gonna burn it off tonight anyway....


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yeah, especially when you think about the whole "Holy Grail" thing actually being Mary Magdalene and it actually being Mary sitting at the right hand of Jesus........


I read that book.  Kind of makes you think a little, eh?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> great stories guys!!
> 
> Well, I didn't do yoga this morning, or cardio (at the gym anyways  )  after that workout, I opted for door #3...sleep
> oh yeah...I also feel off the food wagon...   I'm doing really bad today, sorry!!




Don't sweat the falling off the wagon stuff. I fall off every Saturday ( all day long   ) Then get up Sunday and get right back on


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> oh yeah....tomorrow we are going out to eat for V-day, and then (hopefully) going dancing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Let's try and take it easy on hubby.  No injuries, if you know what I mean.  Has he recovered from the last time he danced with a star?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 10, 2006)

good ones guys
We are actually going dancing tomorrow night....and I have a friend from work coming with us, plus our 2 other friends (er...lesbians) so I have plenty of dance partners...  My buddy says he's gonna be the releif pitcher   Hopefully this weather will let up a bit....they sent us home from work 4 hrs early because of ice/snow....gonna get sloppy later on tonight, but hopefully will clear out


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 10, 2006)

well, I thought about it, and you guys deserve at least one picture early....it looks absolutely horrible because I'm in my PJ's..but here is my "sexy librarian: look with my new glasses....


----------



## Devlin (Feb 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, I thought about it, and you guys deserve at least one picture early....it looks absolutely horrible because I'm in my PJ's..but here is my "sexy librarian: look with my new glasses....



They look good on you.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 10, 2006)

yeah, the glasses look good....it's just everything else in the picture I have a problem with....


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 10, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Don't sweat the falling off the wagon stuff. I fall off every Saturday ( all day long   ) Then get up Sunday and get right back on



I'm still chasing the wagon down the trail.....


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> yeah, the glasses look good....it's just everything else in the picture I have a problem with....


Please, Billie.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> yeah, the glasses look good....*Wait till you see* everything else in the picture


Whoooooo HOOOOOOO, can't wait for these pics!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> ..but here is my "sexy librarian: look





How long can I check that out for?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice specs, kid.  They complement your facial features very nicely.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 12, 2006)

I've been very bad and have some overdue books !  What is my punishment ?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks everyone


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 13, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I've been very bad and have some overdue books !  What is my punishment ?




Hell Gary, those overdue books are mine....you stole them from me so you could get the spanking --- didn't you???


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 13, 2006)

your glasses are lovely on you. i like that you picked a style that let's you shine through.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 13, 2006)

thanks all

My workout today was kinda short...I have been really stressed out and depressed lately, and I just couldn't focus on my weightlifting...so I did a shortened version, and then hit the eliptical because for some reason it helps me relax...so here goes...

chest/shoulders/triceps
inc. DB bench 30x9, x6/fly machine 50x10, x7
Pec deck DS 80x6, 60x6
Military DB 20x7, x7/Upright rows 35x8, x7
Bent last DS 10x6, 8x6...bad form
v-bar press 80x9, x8/o/h DB ext. 25x8, x7
o/h Rope ext. DS 70x9, 60x8

Eliptical...60min., 4.91 miles

Diet has been not so good...it's not that I'm eating junk, I just can't eat.  Ulcer is messing up big time, makes me hurt badly, and very nausious.  Hopefully I can get my life back in order soon...sorry to depress everyone...

Will catch ya'll later


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hell Gary, those overdue books are mine....you stole them from me so you could get the spanking --- didn't you???



Busted !!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi BillieBear ,

hope you feel better soon


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 13, 2006)

When you're feeling blue, you can't go wrong with a bouncing tigger







Cheer up, Billie!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> When you're feeling blue, you can't go wrong with a bouncing tigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2006)

Good lookin w/o Sister Billie, hey now, don't get down!!! Keep that chin up and your heart light!!! You'r doin just fine, take care of you and the rest will fall into place!!! Your not depressing us, thats why we are all here!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 13, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> My workout today was kinda short...I have been really stressed out and depressed lately, and I just couldn't focus on my weightlifting...so I did a shortened version, and then hit the eliptical because for some reason it helps me relax...so here goes...



A short workout is better than not doing anything at all.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 13, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> My workout today was kinda short...I have been really stressed out and depressed lately, and I just couldn't focus on my weightlifting...so I did a shortened version, and then hit the eliptical because for some reason it helps me relax...so here goes...
> 
> Diet has been not so good...it's not that I'm eating junk, I just can't eat.  Ulcer is messing up big time, makes me hurt badly, and very nausious.  Hopefully I can get my life back in order soon...sorry to depress everyone...



When's the last time you've given yourself a break?  Or cut yourself some slack?  Sometimes we are too hard on ourselves, and in essence, have an even greater impact than any w/o can have on us mentally.  You just gotta remember that you are human, and it's okay to not be perfect.  Believe me, I have a lot of catching up to do to you guys since I've been home.  But it's okay, because I needed to let go of something to cope with all the craziness we have had going on.  But starting next week when I go back to work, I will also begin my new program.  So keep your chin up and remain positive!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 13, 2006)

thankyou ALL so much, you have no idea how much all of this support means to me  I think things will be better in a couple of days


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 13, 2006)

don't I at least get props for doing 1hr of cardio???????????


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> don't I at least get props for doing 1hr of cardio???????????



Sorry, too many people doing it these days.  Not impressive any more.

Now 2 hours of cardio might be a different story...


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 14, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> don't I at least get props for doing 1hr of cardio???????????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 14, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sorry, too many people doing it these days.  Not impressive any more.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 14, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> don't I at least get props for doing 1hr of cardio???????????





Sorry I'm a bit out of it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 14, 2006)

Billie

How are you doin' honey!!!

Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, I thought about it, and you guys deserve at least one picture early....it looks absolutely horrible because I'm in my PJ's..but here is my "sexy librarian: look with my new glasses....


look how cute u are! Hubby is lucky SOB! so..is that...a gun safe behind you?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Billie, happy Valenines Day.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 14, 2006)

Pylon........grrrr.....  

Doug...thankyou very much...now go kick pylons ass 

Dev....coming from a cardio queen..that's much appreciated!! you okay?? Need to talk?

Tammy....everyones a comedian!!! 
happy v-day!

Burner...Thanks...you are so sweet!  yep, that's a gun safe!!  I just bought a new one too!! It's a heritage arms .22 pistol, with the optional chamber to shoot mags...it's freakin awsome...I'll try to post pics later if anyone is interested 

Boiler...happy v-day!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

...if u can remember who I am....that would be super....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

u gonna be modeling them?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...if u can remember who I am....that would be super....


Even when she's responding to you, she's thinking of me.  How sweet!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u gonna be modeling them?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Even when she's *repremanding* you, she's thinking of me. How sweet!


 
"I'm gonna beat you like a red-headed boilermaker.... "


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> "I'm gonna beat you like a red-headed boilermaker.... "


----------



## Pylon (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey, weren't we promised some valentine pics?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> "I'm gonna beat you like a red-headed boilermaker.... "


Then I'm gonna have Archie smite you!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 14, 2006)

Here is a keeper...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Then I'm gonna have Archie smite you!!!



"Smite me, oh..mighty smiter!"
-Bruce Allmighty


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2006)

Happy Valentines Day BillieBear


----------



## Devlin (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks Billie.  The cardio queen is taking a little vacation from the hour cardio sessions since the shins haven't been liking me.  I'm just having a couple rough days with the hormones.  My body is really sensitive to the changes and not only does the estrogen peaking cause migraines, it causes mood swings.  Unfortanetly I'm prone to negative mood swings.  My workout today helped so hopefully I'm on the up swing now.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

.....sorry Burner!!  

Thanks everyone! Back in the gym tomorrow to do legs....hopefully will be better than Monday...I'm still feeling a bit stressed, but will try to focus


----------



## Rissole (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello beautiful


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> .....sorry Burner!!
> 
> Thanks everyone! Back in the gym tomorrow to do legs....hopefully will be better than Monday...I'm still feeling a bit stressed, but will try to focus


...sorry for what?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hello beautiful


meatball! g'day!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

Billie


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 15, 2006)

Billie girly!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

wow, look at all of these wonderful people in my journal!! 
Have you ever felt like your life is one big soap opera?? I do...  yesterday I got this beautiful bouquet of flowers from my hubby...they are just perfect!  and....I also got this fiber optic rose from a "guy" friend...I was so shocked that the only responce I could give him was thankyou...grrr.....after the weekend I had I don't even want to tell my hubby about this...and I hate keeping secrets, so I'm gonna talk to friend tonight and tell him.."look, this flower is nice, but your not getting into my pants"  do you think Hallmark makes a card for this situation???

Today was leg day...worked til 2 last night, so no time for cardio, and had some pain in lower back, so I had to take it easy...but I was in there damnit!

leg press 180x10, 200x10, 220x8/leg ext. 70x9, x8, x8
single leg ext. 50x10, x8/squats 95x6 (hurt my back BAD) stab. ball squats 0x10
single leg press DS 40x8, 20x8, 0x8 
cable leg raises 45x10, x10, 50x9, x8/leg curls 50x10, x9, x8, x7
DB SLDL DS 35x8, 30x6, 25x6
standing calves 100x10, x9, x7, x6/standing single plate calves 25x8, x8, x6, x6

seated DS 45x10, 35x10, 30x9


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...sorry for what?


 
for typing Boiler, instead of Burner...


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

And because I just don't whore up my own journal enough....


IDIOT QUIZ The following short quiz consists of 4 questions and will 
tell
>you whether you are qualified to be a professional. Scroll down for 
each
>answer. The questions are NOT that difficult. But don't scroll down 
UNTIL
>you have answered the question!
>

>
>
>1. How do you put a giraffe into a refrigerator?
>
>
>
>

>
>
>
>The correct answer is: Open the refrigerator, put in the giraffe, and 
close
>the door. This question tests whether you tend to do simple things in 
an
>overly complicated way.
>
>
>
>
>2. How do you put an elephant into a refrigerator?
>
>

>
>
>
>

>
>
>Did you say, Open the refrigerator, put in the elephant, and close the
>refrigerator?
>
>
>Wrong Answer.
>
>
>Correct Answer: Open the refrigerator, take out the giraffe, put in 
the
>elephant and close the door. This tests your ability to think through 
the
>repercussions of your previous actions.
>
>
>
>
>3. The Lion King is hosting an animal conference. All the animals 
attend...
>except one. Which animal does not attend?
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>Correct Answer: The Elephant. The elephant is in the refrigerator. You 
just
>put him in there. This tests your memory. Okay, even if you did not 
answer
>the first three questions correctly, you still have one more chance to 
show
>your true abilities.
>
>
>
>
>4. There is a river you must cross but it is used by crocodiles, and 
you do
>not have a boat. How do you manage it?
>
>
>
>

>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>Correct Answer: You jump into the river and swim across. Have you not 
been
>listening? All the crocodiles are attending the Animal Meeting. This 
tests
>whether you learn quickly from your mistakes.
>
>
>
>
>
>
>According to Anderson Consulting Worldwide, around 90% of the 
professionals
>they tested got all questions wrong, but many preschoolers got several
>correct answers. Anderson Consulting says this conclusively disproves 
the
>theory that most professionals have the brains of a four-year-old.
>


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey I got 2 of 4 .Does that make me a half-wit


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> wow, look at all of these wonderful people in my journal!!
> Have you ever felt like your life is one big soap opera?? I do...  yesterday I got this beautiful bouquet of flowers from my hubby...they are just perfect!  and....I also got this fiber optic rose from a "guy" friend...I was so shocked that the only responce I could give him was thankyou...grrr.....after the weekend I had I don't even want to tell my hubby about this...and I hate keeping secrets, so I'm gonna talk to friend tonight and tell him.."look, this flower is nice, but your not getting into my pants"  do you think Hallmark makes a card for this situation???
> 
> Today was leg day...worked til 2 last night, so no time for cardio, and had some pain in lower back, so I had to take it easy...but I was in there damnit!
> ...



hey take care of that back BillieBear !  If Hallmark doesn't have one I can almost guarantee you there is on eon the internet .


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

I only got the 3rd one right


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

how would you handle the situation Gary? would you tell your wife?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

hi. this is BURNER, not BOILERMAKER....just so we have that established...


I don't think that it  would be necesary to tell your hubby. Nip this thing in the bud now. Give this guy the benefit ofthe doubt. Is he actually hitting on you, or does he like you as a friend. Just tell him that you ARE married and that if he has other intentions....he needs to drop it. If you go straight to your hubby...he many get pissed. (likely reaction) and then u may have a problem at work. So, see if u an take care of this now. If he does anything more...then go and let your hubby know.

-or-
Nip this thing in the bud AND tell your hubby...but also put in there that you have taken care of it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

talked to buddy on the phone...he was just trying to be nice...he understands no booty for him....


thanks burnsy


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 15, 2006)

no booty....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

does that rule out a nice sloppy....









Joe sandwhich in the cafeteria? (what did YOU think I was going to post????)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

well...I knew what YOU were thinking....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes, but I've ALWAYS got my mind in the gutter....so, what's new???


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 15, 2006)

I like your style...


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> talked to buddy on the phone...he was just trying to be nice...he understands no booty for him....



Hey, not for nothin', but if dat goomba gives you any more trouble, me and Archie could pay him a visit, ya' know what I mean?


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

EXCELLENT w/o Sister Billie, take care of that back my Friend!!! i actually got 3 right, suprised myself too!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> how would you handle the situation Gary? would you tell your wife?



I tell my wife EVERYTHING !!!! Whether she wants to hear it or not


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Hey, not for nothin', but if dat goomba gives you any more trouble, me and Archie could pay him a visit, ya' know what I mean?


----------



## Devlin (Feb 15, 2006)

Billie-That's a great workout considering the workout you had at work.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 15, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I tell my wife EVERYTHING !!!! Whether she wants to hear it or not



Me too!  Actually, when we went out Saturday night for my wife's B-day, one of her girlfriends (actually my friend from before I even met my wife) got a little too drunk.  I ended up carrying her to the car, and while doing so she got all mushy on me and then proceeded to kiss me.  I let it go since she was drunk and all, but told my wife because that's the kind of guy I am.  She took it with a grain of salt and blammed it on the alcohol as well.  But the whole kicker of the situation is I had asked this gal out several years ago (obviously prior to my wife and I) and she said no she just wanted to stay friends.  But after seeing the way I am with my wife and kids, she regrets doing so.  Only reason I know this is from some of her drunkin' confessions around my wife and their other friend.  Crazy huh?


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 15, 2006)

I scored zero.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 15, 2006)

Nuke said:
			
		

> Only reason I know this is from some of her drunkin' confessions around my wife and their other friend.  Crazy huh?


Alcohol should be labeled as a truth serum!

Good job at the gym, Billie.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 15, 2006)

I got that last one right thats it.  But its OK I' a meathead its kewl 

Solid lookin workout there billie especially with a sore back!  Thats some true dedication for legs LOL!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2006)

well, thanks all  I will be moving back/bicep day to Friday....I have to work 12-14 hours tomorrow

wish me luck!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2006)

OK, now tell the truth, B.  You were just a smidge disappointed he wasn't making a run at you, weren't you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 16, 2006)

Mornin' Billie!   How's it going?

All looks well in here, of course!

_>-->--->--->running to go make my journal look good_


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 16, 2006)

um..no, I was actually releived


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Hey, not for nothin', but if dat goomba gives you any more trouble, me and Archie could pay him a visit, ya' know what I mean?





			
				Archangel said:
			
		

>


Arch....don't forget to smite him! Strike him down!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Arch....don't forget to smite him! Strike him down!


  Did somebody call???


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 17, 2006)

And just how did this journal wind up on the second page?  

 Billie


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2006)

hallooooooooooo!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 17, 2006)

Still waiting for those pics!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2006)

what he said!


----------



## Kal (Feb 17, 2006)

Top of the evening to ya Billie!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 18, 2006)

Hiya, Billie


----------



## Devlin (Feb 18, 2006)

Hope you had a good weekend


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 19, 2006)

'ello, chicka!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 19, 2006)

Must be a busy weekend for ya too!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2006)

what a crazy week/weekend!  weather is icy again 

No pictures until I am through with this cycle...3 weeks to go  My plans changed for the "something special" so now you all have to wait!


Friday's workout was okay...nothing special, I was pretty tired, and back was a bit sore...but muscle tightness worked out a little as I went on...
Back/Biceps

u/h lat pulldown 80x10, x9, x8/st arm press 50x9, x8, x8
Rev. BB rows 65x10, x9, x8/T-bar row 35x8, x8, x7
*Archy deads!!* DS 75x8, 65x7, 45x9...first time for these..and they kicked my ASS! I like em!
conc. curls 15x9, x8/Preachers 35x8, x7
Rope curls DS 60x8, 50x6, 40x7

abs:  leg lifts x10, x10, x10
seated cable crunch 50x15, 60x12, x10
powercrunch DS 15x12, 10x10, 0x7  liked these a lot

Had very limited time left...still had to do grocery shopping and a little afternoon cardio...if ya know what I mean 

eliptical machine..1 mile, 14 minutes


----------



## Nick+ (Feb 20, 2006)

What's a rope curl?





argh! using this?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow kick ass workout billie!!!

Some very awsome curling strength you have there!  I guess prrs has been working for you heh!

Man I can't wait to get to my original workout regiment!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> No pictures until I am through with this cycle...3 weeks to go  My plans changed for the "something special" so now you all have to wait!



What kind of cycle are you on?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> *Archy deads!!* DS 75x8, 65x7, 45x9...first time for these..and they kicked my ASS! I like em!



It looks like Arch has another convert!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> What kind of cycle are you on?


Shhh dont let her know but I heard she was on a small run of test kick started with dbol.  She is waiting for pct to give us some picks!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2006)

I heard from the grape vine this is billie today!  I told you to stay away from those "breast enhancing drugs" thats not what they are really for!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2006)

Not for me, but I bet Burner would hit it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Not for me, but I bet Burner would hit it.


lol...yea I'm not into that but from a bodybuilders perspective I respect the gains she has gotten and think she looks good.  But not my cup of tea.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> lol...yea I'm not into that but from a bodybuilders perspective *I respect the gains she has gotten *and think she looks good.  But not my cup of tea.



I wasn't knocking her hard work or what she's accomplished, it's just not a look that I like.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> It looks like Arch has another convert!



Yea, we all steal from Arch's routines.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I wasn't knocking her hard work or what she's accomplished, it's just not a look that I like.


Same here bud....just covering my grounds!  I've gotten into blow outs before here on IM b/c people were like you have to respect her for what she does blah blah blah....when I was just saying my personal preference...not for me heh!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 20, 2006)

I agree with everyone else...I think it's awsome that ANYONE would have the hard work and determination to train hard, etc....but the manly look...ew..  just look at her face...if it weren't for the makeup she would look like a man....

Oh..Nick...yes, with the rope thing, put it on the bottom pulley instead of the top, and curl (similar to a hammer curl) 
TT...no cycle like that...lol...I am on P/RR/S 

Power week

todays workout..chest/shoulders/triceps
Benchpress  75x6, x6, 80x4
Dec. DB bench 35x6, x4
Flies 20x6, x5
arnold press 25x3, x3...grr...20x3 
upright rows 40x6, 45x5
skulls 40x6, x5, x5 added a set
cl. grip benchpress 65x5, x5

pushups 6+2

Eliptical 3 miles, 37 minutes
Bike 3 miles, 15 minutes

I am thinking about doing Benchpress on power week and rep range week, I am wanting to increase my bench, and it just isn't happening only doing it once every 3 weeks...I am also considering increasing my sets a bit...right now I do 3 exercises for chest, and I do 3 sets on first exercise, then 2, and 2...I am thinking about doing 4 sets for bench, then 3 sets of second exercise, and 2 on the last one....does that make any sence?? comments and help welcome!!  I think I am also going to add one set to my first shoulder exercise, and also triceps and biceps.  Surely I wouldn't be overtraining...would I????  I am also cutting calories back to 1500-1550 for my last 3 weeks of p/rr/s


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2006)

Nice wo BilleBear  

Why are cutting cals ?  With all the cardio you do do you really need to ?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 20, 2006)

unfortunatly I haven't been doing that much cardio...last week I only had 1 good day....it's all dependant on how much I work through the week....


----------



## Nick+ (Feb 20, 2006)

Call me old fashioned, but I can't stand the underwear that woman bodybuilder is wearing.The muscles look OK.(Bit manly , mind you)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 20, 2006)

WOW!!  Billie    man...uh, woman....you are jakked!!!   


I just don't think I can get there girl - no competing with that!  

*Rumor* has it - this is me now!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 20, 2006)

Sister Billie, your last 2 w/o's where Fantastic!!! Glad you like the Deads-AngelStyle too, they can really kick your butt if your not ready mentally!!! Doing Incredible in here, keep at it my Friend!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 20, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I heard from the grape vine this is billie today!  I told you to stay away from those "breast enhancing drugs" thats not what they are really for!



That's disgusting.  It's drug induced.  Sure she probably worked hard, but why would a chick want to do that to herself?  She looks like a lumberjack with makeup on.  No thanks.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2006)

Billie good lookin workout!  

As for adding some more work....prrs is based on hitting muscle failure in a certain rep range.  So after 3 sets you should be just about spent.  For power week you could do a standard 3x3 exercise x sets.

My 3 weeks looks like this:
Power:
BB Bench Press
Incline DB Press
Decline BB Press
RR:
Incline BB Press
Flat DB Press
Flat DB Fly
Shock:
Cbl X Over/Smith Incline Press
Inc DB Fly/Pullover
Flat Mchine Press Dropset

But you dont need to involve all that pressing.  You can do 1 or two pressing movements for power/rep range weeks and strictly iso work for shock.  But I wouldn't up the sets to 4.  Just up the other exercises to 3 sets or add in an extra exercise.

For delts you could throw some rear delt work or some medial delt work b/c all you have is anterior delt work there and that coupled with working chest first thats alot of hypertrophy for one muscle.  Try doing something like Milt Press 3x4-6, Side Laterals 3x4-6, and b/o Rear laterals 3x4-6 for power week.

For tri's just add another exercise to what you did already...and I would start with the close grip x3 sets followed with skulls x2 sets then maybe pushdowns x2 sets

Do you plan on switching to another routine after these 3 weeks or are you going to start a new "cycle"


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 20, 2006)

Nick and Fitgirl....
Archy....thanks buddy!
Boiler...I agree...looks like a man in drag!

Deadbolt:  I haven't decided yet...as of right now I am doing a p/rr/s thing that Rissy helped me with...here is an example of my workouts....I do 3 exercises of chest, with a total of 7 sets for power week, followed by 2 exercises and 4 sets total of shoulder work, followed by 2 exercises of triceps for 3-4 sets...Riss seemed to think that I would overtrain by doing any more than that....but I REALLY miss doing 3 sets per exercise on arms


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Not for me, but I bet Burner would hit it.


someone call?

three times...no more...no less...oh..and lights would have to remain...ON...make sure I was with a woman...


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Deadbolt:  I haven't decided yet...as of right now I am doing a p/rr/s thing that Rissy helped me with...here is an example of my workouts....I do 3 exercises of chest, with a total of 7 sets for power week, followed by 2 exercises and 4 sets total of shoulder work, followed by 2 exercises of triceps for 3-4 sets...Riss seemed to think that I would overtrain by doing any more than that....but I REALLY miss doing 3 sets per exercise on arms


Well with the amount of cardio you are going to be doing....see I dont factor that into my routine b/c hahaha I dont do that stuf ...and if performing the lifts properly with hitting failure in those ranges you wouldn't want to be doing much more then you are actually doing.  I was refering to you if you were keeping your cals a little high but now that you have decided to lower the cals even more you really want to watch how many sets you are doing.

How many times a week do you work each body part?

Now also did he offer you more sets on rep range?  Just b/c power week has fewer sets doesn't mean rep range has to either.  Shock week should def be short and sweet but if you would really want to add some more in power I honestly dont think you'd have a problem if things got re arranged there.

For chest 7-8 should be fine but for delts and arms there is really no need to do 3 sets for every exercise.  I always found 4-6 for delts was plenty as long as you train different muscle.  And arms really only need 4-6 sets as well.

If riss has been working with you all this time I would really ask him and mention what you would like to do....he most def has a master plan to what ever he Rx for people so I wouldn't want to step on his toes.  So maybe drop him an email or something and see if it would be ok to revamp the workout some.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2006)

Don't know much, but I believe 3 exercises, with 1 set each to failure, would/could Fry your arms!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 21, 2006)

If you want to learn some arm exercises, you should come to my gym on Saturday mornings.  There's two guys who do at least an hour of every tricep and bicep exercise known to mankind.  

Sorry I can't be of much real help.  I've got skinny arms.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I haven't decided yet...as of right now I am doing a p/rr/s thing that Rissy helped me with...here is an example of my workouts....I do 3 exercises of chest, with a total of 7 sets for power week, followed by 2 exercises and 4 sets total of shoulder work, followed by 2 exercises of triceps for 3-4 sets...Riss seemed to think that I would overtrain by doing any more than that....but I REALLY miss doing 3 sets per exercise on arms



Billie, you are your own best trainer and judge of your body. If you feel three exercises is what you like, go ahead and do it.   Any program has to be customized to the individual.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 21, 2006)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Billie, you are your own best trainer and judge of your body. If you feel three exercises is what you like, go ahead and do it.   Any program has to be customized to the individual.



Well said IMO.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2006)

well, went to doctor today...and it looks like no more "female" problems...no new growth...yay! 
got home at 12:30, and got a call from work to come in...and I just now got home...12 1/2 hours   hopefully I can drag out of bed at 8:30 to go to the gym!  I am so sore from the parts I stacked...they were super heavy, and in a tub on the floor no less... God, I love my job...


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 22, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, went to doctor today...and it looks like no more "female" problems...no new growth...yay!
> got home at 12:30, and got a call from work to come in...and I just now got home...12 1/2 hours   hopefully I can drag out of bed at 8:30 to go to the gym!  I am so sore from the parts I stacked...they were super heavy, and in a tub on the floor no less... God, I love my job...


Best of luck to ya hun....your strong keep on truckin!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 22, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, went to doctor today...and it looks like no more "female" problems...no new growth...yay!
> got home at 12:30, and got a call from work to come in...and I just now got home...12 1/2 hours   hopefully I can drag out of bed at 8:30 to go to the gym!  I am so sore from the parts I stacked...they were super heavy, and in a tub on the floor no less... God, I love my job...



That's great news from the doc


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2006)

Awesome news my Friend, I'm happy for you, you deserve to have some good news!!! You and Sister Devlin, are very inspirational, and BOTH deserve a round of applause!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2006)

Great news B!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2006)

what they said!
WAHOO!!

Ok...now sing after me:

She works hard for the money..
so hard for it honey,
She works hard for the moneyh
so you better treat her right!


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 22, 2006)

Yay... for the good bill of health


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 22, 2006)

B, not sure what this is all about but it sounds like great news. Good news from the doc is always welcome.


----------



## Journey (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm with boilermaker, not sure what the news was about, but i'm glad it was good too


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 22, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, went to doctor today...and it looks like no more "female" problems...no new growth...yay!
> got home at 12:30, and got a call from work to come in...and I just now got home...12 1/2 hours   hopefully I can drag out of bed at 8:30 to go to the gym!  I am so sore from the parts I stacked...they were super heavy, and in a tub on the floor no less... God, I love my job...



Yeah BillieBear


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2006)

I got called in to work again today, plus I have to work 12 hours the rest of the week  I did get to the gym today, had an AWSOME leg workout...but I'm so tired right now that I dont feel like posting it  my diet has been really shitty....I've binged 2 days in a row...when I'm tired, I almost can't help it 

thanks for all the well wishes! I will catch up in everyones journal later!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey B, just stopping in to say hello.  How're things?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 23, 2006)

morning


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

morning! Get any sleep?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 23, 2006)

to all that were wondering......I have (had?) endometriosis for about 4 years or so...and mine was the kind inside my uterus instead of outside...I would have periods for 3 weeks at a time   but, last February I had my tubes tied (too risky to try to get pregnant) and a D&C, they also had to cut apart my uterus and one of my ovaries, because they had grown together...so we figured eventnually that I would maybe need a hysterectomy..but...anywho, I have been medicine free for about a year, and so far, so good!  Doc said that for whatever reason, it hasn't come back!!! so no surgery

here is my leg workout from yesterday...so far, no DOMS, but that means they will set in HARD tonight ...on my way to work now, and will not get out until 12-1 yippe....

squats 95x6, 100x6, 105x5, x3
leg press 250x6, 260x6, 270x6...I can go higher next time...I am creeping up on 300lb again...yay!  I had 4 or 5 guys cheering me on while I was pressing...it really got me pumped!
leg ext. 85x6, x6  go 90 next time!
leg curl 60x6, x6, x5, x4
SLDL 95x6, x6, x4
seated calves 70x6, x6, 75x4, x3
standing calves 120x6, x6, x4

powercrunch 15x15, x15, x12
kneeling cable cr. 110x20, x20
cable side bends 50x10, x10

Bike, 15 minutes, 3.12 miles


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> squats 95x6, 100x6, 105x5, x3
> leg press 250x6, 260x6, 270x6...I can go higher next time...I am creeping up on 300lb again...yay!  I had 4 or 5 guys cheering me on while I was pressing...it really got me pumped!
> leg ext. 85x6, x6  go 90 next time!
> leg curl 60x6, x6, x5, x4
> ...



Great workout, Billie.  Next time, you should have the guys load the leg press machine for you.  Make them do something useful!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

hey! Congrats on the clean bill of health! I think somebody else on the board has/had that....glad to hear that you are better!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 23, 2006)

Billie, good to hear that the endo hasn't come back.  Do you remember me mentioning that I had a lap in November and had endo removed?  Mine was inside my uterus too - all in the back to be exact!   But mine wasn't even out of stage one yet, so I was easy!  But I'm glad to hear that yours is gone now too!   Endo sucks!  
Nice leg workout!



Oh well!  Good to hear that all is well inside now!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 23, 2006)

Glad to hear your news is good!

Nice leg presses.  Next time, ask one of the guys to jump on the sled for extra weight.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 23, 2006)

Fantastic workout!!  I agree with Trip...make the guys load the weights next time.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 23, 2006)

Great workout, B Wish I was there to cheer you on!

I've had extra stuff grow inside my body, too.  No fun.  Glad you got a clean bill of health.  It's been 4 years this month for me.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Great workout, B Wish I was there to cheer you on!
> 
> I've had extra stuff grow inside my body, too. No fun. Glad you got a clean bill of health. It's been 4 years this month for me.


Anything Like this?


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Anything Like this?


What the hell is that, Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

Alien...


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Alien...


Well, it was alien, but nothing like that


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

good..'cause the the alien birth..must have hurt like a mutha!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2006)

AWESOME w/o Sister Billie, Glad all is working out for you!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2006)

Great wo BillieBear   

That had to feel incredible to have them cheering you on   Can you imagine the roar that would be going on if the IM crew were all there to cheer you on ???? !!!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 23, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Alien...



Classic scene, from a classic movie.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2006)

I liked A-vs-P best....


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 23, 2006)

Billie good work!

Even got a fan club at the gym!  Keep it up hun!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi all....trying to decide if I wanna go to the gym tomorrow...I am so tired!  I went to work at 12:30 this afternoon and just got home...had to stack 16 gauge steel ALL night...  My back and wrists are so sore right now...and I don't know what time I have to go in tomorrow...he said he'd call me, so I figure 12hrs again...


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 24, 2006)

Gary...it would be awsome to have the whole IM gang together in the gym!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Gary...it would be awsome to have the whole IM gang together in the gym!!



I agree


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2006)

Billie and Dev, come make a trip to Dallas in August!  Jodie is doin' the Europa...would be nice to have the whole gang together!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 24, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Billie and Dev, come make a trip to Dallas in August!  Jodie is doin' the Europa...would be nice to have the whole gang together!!



 August may be do-able for me.  Plus my best friend lives in Fort Worth


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2006)

I have an idea!  You guys come, I'll get you set up here on our campus (discounted prices of course) and you can use our state of the art fitness center!  Then we'll all go to Jodie's show together.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 24, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I have an idea!  You guys come, I'll get you set up here on our campus (discounted prices of course) and you can use our state of the art fitness center!  Then we'll all go to Jodie's show together.



 Ok I'm a bit lost. Campus? I admit, I haven't read through your entire journal yet so missing some background info.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2006)

I work here at the world-renowned Cooper Aerobics Center.  Cooper Clinic to be more exact.  This is a 30 acre complex, with a clinic, a 40,000 sq.ft. fitness center, two hotels, an outdoor and indoor running track, two pools, two restaurants.....just the most heavenly place.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

Hang on, I may be interested in coming down to see that place!  If I get back to Dallas anytime in the near future, can you hook me up?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2006)

Of course!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

Sweeeeeet.  I'll start working on a reason to travel there.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a pic of our hotel lobby


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

Noice!  What kind of rates can you get on the rooms?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2006)

cheap


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

Can you give me a range?  Just so I know if I can hide it in an expense report later.  (You can PM it to me if you don't want to advertise it.)


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 24, 2006)

Do they need any software engineers?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Do they need any software engineers?



I think I'd settle for a spot as a towel boy just for access rights!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2006)

We do have two openings right now for IT!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> We do have two openings right now for IT!



I'd ask what they are, but there is NO CHANCE my wife would consider moving.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 24, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Sweeeeeet.  I'll start working on a reason to travel there.


 Isn't Fitgirl and a 40,000 square foot workout center enough?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Isn't Fitgirl and a 40,000 square foot workout center enough?



To travel, yes.  To get someone else to pay for it?  Probably not.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I work here at the world-renowned Cooper Aerobics Center. Cooper Clinic to be more exact. This is a 30 acre complex, with a clinic, a 40,000 sq.ft. fitness center, two hotels, an outdoor and indoor running track, two pools, two restaurants.....just the most heavenly place.


do they give massages by hot Swedish women..or at least hottie Texans pretending to be Swedish?
I'll be there...


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

Ooh...I hadn't thought of that.  A deep tissue message would rule!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2006)

Py...you get the message....everyone gets a massage!!!    

 

I better be enough!!!!   Actually, they do have swedish massages at the spa!  You could definitely get one of those!  Oh hey, come to think of it...I get those at a deep discount too!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2006)

damn...I could have a RALLY good time editing your plast post......heh hee...
muhahahaa.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 24, 2006)

No weights today...back and arms have serious DOMS from work last night..
but guys...I did my very first outdoor 5k Run, walk, crawl, wheeze, spit, sputter, etc, ect. 
33:57


----------



## Devlin (Feb 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> No weights today...back and arms have serious DOMS from work last night..
> but guys...I did my very first outdoor 5k Run, walk, crawl, wheeze, spit, sputter, etc, ect.
> 33:57


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I did my very first outdoor 5k Run, walk, crawl, wheeze, spit, sputter, etc, ect.
> 33:57



Congratulations.


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 24, 2006)

We've got a runner here.........


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> No weights today...back and arms have serious DOMS from work last night..
> but guys...I did my very first outdoor 5k Run, walk, crawl, wheeze, spit, sputter, etc, ect.
> 33:57


AWESOME!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> No weights today...back and arms have serious DOMS from work last night..
> but guys...I did my very first outdoor 5k Run, walk, crawl, wheeze, spit, sputter, etc, ect.
> 33:57



Wohooo !!!!   Nice job!   Why don't do run, walk, crawl, wheeze, spit, sputter up this way


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Py...you get the message....everyone gets a massage!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I better be enough!!!!   Actually, they do have swedish massages at the spa!  You could definitely get one of those!  Oh hey, come to think of it...I get those at a deep discount too!



I...I am forever in your debt.  At least, I will be.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2006)

Congrats on the 5K!  Of course, even on the first time thru, you beat my time be a whole bunch....


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 24, 2006)

oops...


----------



## Devlin (Feb 25, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Congrats on the 5K!  Of course, even on the first time thru, you beat my time be a whole bunch....



I noticed that, but wasn't going to say anything about a girl blowing your time away cause I didn't want to injure your feelings.  However another way of looking at it is now Py has a cute ass to chase when running outside


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> do they give massages by hot Swedish women..or at least hottie Texans pretending to be Swedish?
> I'll be there...



Those are the best kind.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 25, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> We've got a runner here.........



She's goin over to the Dark Side.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> However another way of looking at it is now Py has a cute ass to chase when running outside



Back in my running days, that's what I would do in a road race.  Find some hottie running about the same pace as me, fall in behind her, and enjoy the scenery during the run.


----------



## Devlin (Feb 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Back in my running days, that's what I would do in a road race.  Find some hottie running about the same pace as me, fall in behind her, and enjoy the scenery during the run.



 Why am I not surprised  Ohh wait maybe because I do the same thing on occassion.


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 25, 2006)

That's the only ay I'll run.  Or it's walkin' for me.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Why am I not surprised  Ohh wait maybe because I do the same thing on occassion.



You check out chick's butts when you run?  Excellent!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 25, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> You check out chick's butts when you run?  Excellent!



Well I try not too, but some you just can't avoid noticing sometimes.  I much prefer checking out the guys with the nice tight asses that are just begging to be...opps I didn't intend to let that slip....


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Back in my running days, that's what I would do in a road race.  Find some hottie running about the same pace as me, fall in behind her, and enjoy the scenery during the run.


And every half mile he would yell out his favorite pick up line:

"Did Someone Call Me???"


----------



## Pylon (Feb 25, 2006)

...and at the end of the race, trips gets a water bottle, a free t-shirt, and a commemorative restraining order (suitable for framing)!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Feb 25, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Well I try not too, but some you just can't avoid noticing sometimes.  *I much prefer checking out the guys with the nice tight asses that are just begging to be*...opps I didn't intend to let that slip....


So that WAS you staring at me!!!


----------



## Devlin (Feb 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> So that WAS you staring at me!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Feb 25, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> So that WAS you staring at me!!!



Look out, she must be stalking you since you do cardio in the safety of you own home....


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2006)

Man, would I love to be chasing any of these IM hotties around the trail.....  If they ran fast enough....


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Man, would I love to be chasing any of these IM hotties around the trail



Did someone call me?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 26, 2006)

start running!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> start running!!!!!!!!!!!


 a Whip huh??? Not sure Id put up much of a fight!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 26, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> a Whip huh??? Not sure Id put up much of a fight!!!


Don't worry, Arch, she can't possibly run very fast in the boots that go with that outfit


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Don't worry, Arch, she can't possibly run very fast in the boots that go with that outfit


----------



## Devlin (Feb 26, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Don't worry, Arch, she can't possibly run very fast in the boots that go with that outfit



Wanna bet....


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Wanna bet....


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 26, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Wanna bet....


 
exactly what I was going to say!! 

Archy....would you really drive all the way down here, so I could have a nice ass to chase?? your so sweet 



well, I informed my hubby today that after all the junk in the house is gone, that I am not going to buy anymore...he will have to do it himself.  And since he doesn't shop, that's out of the question   I feel better already.  It should take about a week for him to finish all the junk, and then it's fruit and veggies for snacks instead of chips and icecream


----------



## Devlin (Feb 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> exactly what I was going to say!!
> 
> Archy....would you really drive all the way down here, so I could have a nice ass to chase?? your so sweet
> 
> ...



Great minds think alike  

You go girl


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> exactly what I was going to say!!
> 
> Archy....would you really drive all the way down here, so I could have a nice ass to chase?? your so sweet
> 
> ...


Good job, B.  That's a little harder for me because little ones are pickier eaters.  Not real into veggies.  He does like fruit, though.  My wife isn't so bad, it's more his stuff that tempts me.  Cereal bars, pudding, cereal, etc.  

Oh, and when I used to drink, I'd get in big trouble for staying up late, then eating his frozen dinners.  Those shark shaped fish sticks and the brownie are pretty damn good at 2 a.m.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm gonna try this...but no guarantees that it will last long...I just know that if the stuff is in the house, and I get in a "binge" mode...I'm going to eat the bad stuff....it will be better for me to eat a shitload of carrots


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2006)

Good move, B.  I try to avoid buying junk for the house, but my wife has no issue shopping, so it sneaks in.  

Plus, the boy likes PBJ samiches for lunch, so there is no way to avoid the #1 item on the list, you know?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 27, 2006)

well, I sneaked natty PB in the house and on my hubby's PBJ sammiches...and you know what?? He loved it...score one for Billie!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 27, 2006)

rep range week!
chest/shoulders/triceps
as suggested, I increase 1 set on my shoulders/triceps...gotta give it a big 

Incline Benchpress 65x8, x6, x6
DB bench 30x10, x8 up 2 reps!
Dec. fly 15x12, 20x10
BB Shrugs 80x10, 85x8, x8 extra set, and a *PR*
Front Lats 10x12, 12x10 *PR*
o/h cable ext. 80x10, x10, x8 extra set
single rev. cable press 30x12, 32.5x11 *PR* go to 35 next time 

Dec. situps 10lbx10, x10, x10
Planks, 2 sets @20seconds
Kneeling cable cr. 100x15
Drop set 100x12, 80x12, 70x10 

Eliptical machine, 3 miles, 39:30
Bike, 2 miles, 10:12


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2006)

Great w/o, B!

Don't tell him the natty PB is good for him.  He may stop eating it.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice wo Billie !

Congrats on the PR's


----------



## Devlin (Feb 27, 2006)

Fantastic workout  Congrats on the PR's


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 27, 2006)

I know I said you would have to wait for pics, but I decided to post a couple...the first is my sis and her new hubby, and my new rugrat that was born in December....

The second is my back, I don't know if the pic is too blurry, but I am FINALLY getting some nice cuts back there!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice Back.....I need to try to take a shot like that!  Hmmm


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> exactly what I was going to say!!
> 
> Archy....would you really drive all the way down here, so I could have a nice ass to chase?? your so sweet
> 
> ...



 *Kudos for you, Stick to your Guns my Sister Billie!!!*


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Fantastic workout  Congrats on the PR's


  DITTO, keep it up, your doing Incredible!!!

PS - Back is looking Great!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 27, 2006)

Your looking good, Ms. B.  Nice workout, too 
My only complaint is that I can't see your new glasses to see how they go with that outfit.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Your looking good, Ms. B.  Nice workout, too
> *My only complaint is that I can't see your new glasses to see how they go with that outfit.[/*QUOTE]
> Maybe she could turn around for us!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 27, 2006)

WoW  , 
can't believe I missed those pics . NIce Back BillieBear


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 27, 2006)

thanks all  you made my day!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2006)

Great back shot Billie. The hair just makes you look even MORE sexier! Glad I stopped in when I did


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 28, 2006)

Billie ... you're doing great!  Like Rocco, I love my timing.  Nothing like seeing a lovely lady showing us the result of a lot of hard work.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 28, 2006)

Billie!

How's the day so far hun?


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I love my timing.



NT, you must have some kind of built-in radar.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 28, 2006)

Great pic, Billie!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 1, 2006)

hiya guys, work called me in early today, put in 12 hrs  ew....lol...BUT I did learn  few running tricks from I guy at work that I will post tomorrow...I did them today while running and increased my time quite a bit!!

5K...32:11  


Rocco....you like that wet hair look huh???   Is there anyway your going to make it to Archy's comp in May???

NT..hahahaha...nice radar

Tammy....busy, busy, busy! 

TT...

Pylon...thanks, it means so much to hear  ya say that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2006)

Ooooh, I love wet hair!!!

No, at that time Lisa and I will be on a cruise in the caribbean's. Are you going to be able to make it?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> NT, you must have some kind of built-in radar.


Some make that claim   What can I say, you hear about fit good looking women and you HAVE to have peek.  And I may say, it was worthwhile stopping in here.  

Morning Billie!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 1, 2006)

Rocco...thanks babe!  I am hoping to make it, it all really depends on if I have to work that weekend 

NT...

I am postponing my leg workout til tomorrow, as legs are sore from running, and I am also tired from working 12 hrs yesterday! 

so I work with this guy that is also in the Reserves, and he has run a bunch of 10k races, and he tells me all of these tips, so I thought I would share them and help Py out, plus get some feedback on it...

He says not to weight train legs while trying to run for distance/speed (Pylon may have been on to something here)  He says instead of weightlifting, that you should be doing some other form of cardio.  He says that running is more impact work and is working all of your Primary fibers/muscles in your legs, much like weight training.  But you should do some biking, eliptical, and walking to build up the secondary fibers in your legs and help increase your speed.  He suggested only 1-2 days of running, and different cardio on other days, but no leg weights except calves.  (I'm gonna wait a couple of weeks to cut out legs, I really wanna hit the 300lb mark on Leg press before I stop )

He also told me that if I was running and then having to stop and walk, that I was trying to go too fast.  He suggested that I slow down my running to a slow jog, and pace myself.  I did just that and was able to jog the entire 5k this past time 

If you get out of breath or your chest is burning, raise your arms in the air, or rest them on your head.  This will open up your lungs, and increase oxygen.  Also, do not clench your hands or swing your arms while running, your using additional energy for this.

Find a distraction (I beleive Burner suggested this also) I toted my mp3 player along this time, and wore a neon green shirt and shoes...definetly took my mind off running 

Water! and lots of it.  Also in the last month or two before a race, increase your carb intake, and eat an extra banana every day for the extra potassium.

Stretch before and after running, but don't overdo it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 1, 2006)

billie

Excellent tips on the running!  Be sure also to keep your posture from slumping over.  A tip one of my trainers gave me was to take your forfinger and your thumb, put one on each of the bones on your collarbone and push up, this will help you keep your shoulders back and will allow you to open up your lungs a little more.

OK, off to get some more work done....boot camp starts in an hour and a half.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I know I said you would have to wait for pics, but I decided to post a couple...the first is my sis and her new hubby, and my new rugrat that was born in December....
> 
> The second is my back, I don't know if the pic is too blurry, but I am FINALLY getting some nice cuts back there!


lookin good, B!
(ppsst...turn around..)


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey great back shots!  And I'm with everyone else turn around 

Awsome looking workouts and great running tips.  I can't wait for the warmer weather so I can start doing it outside!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> thanks all  you made my day!


so...if you were to turn around..you'd make ours...


I'm with NT...the wet hair...hhmmm.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 1, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I can't wait for the warmer weather



Pssstttt.........it's almost 90 here today!!!  Welcome to Texas baby!



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> so I can start doing it outside!!



You go boy!!!  Let it all hang out!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 1, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Pssstttt.........it's almost 90 here today!!!  Welcome to Texas baby!
> 
> 
> 
> You go boy!!!  Let it all hang out!


Haha thats it...its a whoping 30deg here today LOL.

Oh you know it baby....I'ma let it ALLLLLLL hang out for ya  

And if burner tries it don't let him use the excuse its cold.....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2006)

ahh...I've used that one already? 
How about: I WAS IN THE POOL! THE SHRINKAGE!

You know what they say: It may be small, but it sure is skinny....


90???? That means u should be outside somewhere in a bikini....taking pics of your hot self!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: Running Tips*

I agree with all the running tips except the one about not doing weightlifting exercises.  Back in my running days I would do one leg workout a week, while still managing to run between 15 and 40 miles per week (depending on what length race I was getting ready for).  Leg strength may suffer when you get to the higher distances, but there's no reason not to do both.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 1, 2006)

Good tips, B, thanks.  

I have scaled back my leg training a lot, mostly from being on the HD program.  I think it has made a difference.  My legs don't feel as heavy or tired as they used to.  I think cutting back makes sense, but maybe not cutting it all out, ya know?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I agree with all the running tips except the one about not doing weightlifting exercises.  Back in my running days I would do one leg workout a week, while still managing to run between 15 and 40 miles per week (depending on what length race I was getting ready for).  Leg strength may suffer when you get to the higher distances, but there's no reason not to do both.


  I have to agree with Brother Triple here!!! Would be Great to meet you if you can make it my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 1, 2006)

I agree...besides, I cant cut out my leg workouts...they are my favorite!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 2, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Haha thats it...its a whoping 30deg here today LOL.
> 
> Oh you know it baby....I'ma let it ALLLLLLL hang out for ya
> 
> And if burner tries it don't let him use the excuse its cold.....



It was 70 here yesterday and sunny  Supposed to be anywhere from 57-65 today   No wonder I'm sick, just a few days ago it was 30 outside.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 2, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> It was 70 here yesterday and sunny  Supposed to be anywhere from 57-65 today   No wonder I'm sick, just a few days ago it was 30 outside.


Yea it snowed all night...now I need to go shovel before I head to work


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 2, 2006)

Ice storm here.  Wife is a teacher and has the day off.  How am I going to spend time on IM when I'm supposed to be working with her around?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 2, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Ice storm here.  Wife is a teacher and has the day off.  How am I going to spend time on IM when I'm supposed to be working with her around?



Tell her it's part of your job, that you're taking a survey or something.     Just started snowing here about an hour ago, so it looks as if tomorrow's outdoor cardio session is in danger.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I agree...besides, I cant cut out my leg workouts...they are my favorite!!



Aaaahhhhhh, one more thing we have in common!   Legs are my fav too


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Boiler...how about you get off the puter, and go give her a "working" over???  that ought to distract her for at LEAST 5 minutes...


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 2, 2006)

well, Tammy, here is a leg workout for ya!

Walking lunges 20x10, x10, x9, x8 I am thinking about trying 25ers next time...we will see 
leg press 230x12, x12, x10
leg ext. 70x14, x12
(OMG...quads are SO fried...)
leg curls 50x10, x10, 60x9, x6
cable leg lifts  50x12, x11, x10
seated calves 50x12, 55x10, 60x10, 65x8 
leg press calves 90x12, 110x12, 130x10 

Neither of these were a PR, but calves were feeling AWSOME today, I wore shorts to the gym for the first time in like, 6 months, and could really see 'em workin...got me PUMPED! 

Now, as I said, I wore shorts, after being there 5 minutes I realized that I was blinding everyone with my legs, and hit the tanning bed instead of the treadmill


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> and hit the tanning bed instead of the treadmill




That's my girl!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 2, 2006)

weather has been crazy here too, been 70 all week long   tomorrow its 50


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Boiler...how about you get off the puter, and go give her a "working" over???  that ought to distract her for at LEAST 5 minutes...


It is cardio day.  Should I wear my HR monitor?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 2, 2006)

I will definitely have to copy down that leg workout...I doubt I can push as much weight around as you are...but we'll see what happens....I need to do legs tomorrow


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2006)

nice wo Billie ! 
good job on the lunges,I don't have enough coordination to do those


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 2, 2006)

B...new pic in my journal


----------



## Devlin (Mar 2, 2006)

Fastastic workout.  You got some really strong legs there girl


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## Pylon (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice work, B!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Boiler...how about you get off the puter, and go give her a "working" over??? that ought to distract her for at LEAST 5 minutes...


she fades back...shoots...she SCORES! Nothing but net!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Aaaahhhhhh, one more thing we have in common! Legs are my fav too


you two should date. NT and I would be in charge of the video diary...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

dam! It's snowing everywhere BUT here! I want it snow BAD.... 

Nice on the walking lunges...those just wanna make u cry....


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2006)

today was a shoddy back/bicep workout, after all this work, they were already tired...but I plodded on 

VERY wide grip assist. pullups -80x6, x5, increased assist and did a big negatives set. -100x6
close grip rows 75x10, x9, x8
DB pullover 30x12, 35x11
Hypers 25x10, x9
cable curl 65x8  ,60x10
hammers 15x12, x11

stroll on the treadmill....20 minutes. 1.07 miles

MAJOR DOMS in my booty today   I was in a big hurry today in the gym, so rest intervals weren't what they were suppose to be, it was just one set after the other

After putting it off for several weeks, I finally went bra shopping, and you know what?? nothing fit right...I usually go with a 34C...so I gave up and came home to measure myself...the area under my breasts is measuring a 30.5"!!!!...now where am I going to find a 30-32C?????sheesh....
Don't get me wrong...I'm losing weight in my tummy, and not losing it in my boobs, which is a big  but now I gotta find somewhere to buy that size reasonably..maybe Ebay??


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

I say: Victoria's Secret..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

Way to go on the WIDE pull ups! betcha feel them tomorrow! Gotta good 'finishing' move for the lats. Wish I could show you...easier than trying to explain.
Ok...you know the big universal cage / gym that has pullies opposite each other? (You can do press downs with one or do flyes with both? Kow which one I am talking about?
Well, set the cables to the highest point up. get either one of the balls, or benches and set it in the middle.
You are basically doing single arm high angle pull downs. can u picture that?
Sit just forward of the cables, so when you pull the cables down, squeezing the shoulder blades together, you are pulling your elbows behind your back. 
Can you picture that?
It's a GREAT way to finish that body part. The 1st time I tried it, WHEW! My lats were KILLING me the day after....


----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> today was a shoddy back/bicep workout, after all this work, they were already tired...but I plodded on
> 
> VERY wide grip assist. pullups -80x6, x5, increased assist and did a big negatives set. -100x6
> close grip rows 75x10, x9, x8
> ...



I envy you. The first place I loose it is the boobs and mine were already small to begin with.  

Great job pushing through for a workout


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2006)

You arent sleeping....


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I say: Victoria's Secret..



 I 2nd that one  

Nice wo BillieBear


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 3, 2006)

Archie can come to the rescue here.  There's a place called Ann's Bra Shop about a mile from his house.  It specialises in hard to find bra sizes (so i've heard)


----------



## Devlin (Mar 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> You arent sleeping....



I took a nap and then my evening went down hill.  See my venting in my journal. I should be crashing soon when the 2 benadryl I took kick in.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 3, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Archie can come to the rescue here. There's a place called Ann's Bra Shop about a mile from his house. It specialises in hard to find bra sizes (so i've heard)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Archie can come to the rescue here. There's a place called Ann's Bra Shop about a mile from his house. It specialises in hard to find bra sizes (so i've heard)


Archie...has man breasts????? I never knew....


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 4, 2006)

just think folks....6 more days until picture posting time! And a week off from weights, it sounds bad to say, but I am actually looking forward to it, I may try to run a couple of times that week, but I am so run down from work, that I am ready for a break!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> 6 more days until picture posting time!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

>


I second that!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Archie...has man breasts????? I never knew....



 I didn't notice that when I met him yesterday.  He did look really good 

Sorry no pics   maybe next time.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2006)

5 more days.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 6, 2006)

Please don't ask for an explanation, but I don't think I can post pictures this Friday, I am so sorry.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 6, 2006)

shock week
chest/shoulders/triceps

inc DB bench 30x10, x9, x7/dec. fly 15x10, x9, x9
cable x-overs 40x10, x10/DB Bench 25x10, x9
pec deck DS 80x5, 60x6, 40x8
DB military 20x9, x9/side lats 10x10, x8
single arnold 15x10, x10/upright cable rows 60x10, 70x8
stability ball bent lats DS 10x7, 8x8, 5x8
v-bar pressdown 80x10, x9/assisted dips -80x8, x5 (gonna stick with bench dips...these felt like they worked my chest and they were way akward)
o/h rope ext.  DS 70x8, 60x6, 50x7

seated cable Cr. 50x10, 60x12/leg lifts x10, x10
Powercrunch DS 25x8, 20x6, 10x6

Treamill, 25 minutes, 1.32 miles
Eliptical, 20 minutes, 1.56 miles


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Please don't ask for an explanation, but I don't think I can post pictures this Friday, I am so sorry.



No  problem BillieBear  

Nice wo , you like the bench dips ? Me too !


----------



## Devlin (Mar 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Please don't ask for an explanation, but I don't think I can post pictures this Friday, I am so sorry.




Hope everything is ok.  If you need to talk send me a pm.  

45 minutes of cardio after all that lifting


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 6, 2006)

Super workout, B!  You're chucking some weight around for sure.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

Fantastic w/o Sister Billie, you know I'm here for ya!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I didn't notice that when I met him yesterday.  He did look really good
> 
> Sorry no pics   maybe next time.


  I'm turning red again, thank you Sister Devlin, your a "Looker" yourself!!!   
I can't believe we didn't take any pics, that was just silly on our part!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm turning red again, thank you Sister Devlin, *your a "Looker" yourself*!!!
> I can't believe we didn't take any pics, that was just silly on our part!!!



Ohh so now I know the real reason you were "staring" at me   We were too busy enjoying talking and watching the strongman comp to think about taking pics.  I'm still amazed at the strength, focus and determination those guys have.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> *Ohh so now I know the real reason you were "staring" at me *  We were too busy enjoying talking and watching the strongman comp to think about taking pics.  I'm still amazed at the strength, focus and determination those guys have.


   Next time for sure!!!   Maybe you can get some good ones at my comp.?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm turning red again, thank you Sister Devlin, your a "Looker" yourself!!!
> I can't believe we didn't take any pics, that was just silly on our part!!!


neither can we....


----------



## Devlin (Mar 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> neither can we....



Sorry everyone


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 6, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I can't believe we didn't take any pics, that was just silly on our part!!!



I don't know if we should believe Arch and Dev.     I think they took pictures but are keeping them for themselves.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 6, 2006)

Good lookin w/o hun!  your upper body will be sore 2morrow....doms big time heh!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I don't know if we should believe Arch and Dev.  I think they took pictures but are keeping them for themselves.


 
Dirty pictures perhaps???



> Please don't ask for an explanation, but I don't think I can post pictures this Friday, I am so sorry.


 
False alarm, everything is fixed...pictures will be on......THURSDAY 


DB....you aint lyin....shock week is always the worst for me as far as DOMS...especially leg day


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> After putting it off for several weeks, I finally went bra shopping, and you know what?? nothing fit right...I usually go with a 34C...so I gave up and came home to measure myself...the area under my breasts is measuring a 30.5"!!!!...now where am I going to find a 30-32C?????sheesh....
> Don't get me wrong...I'm losing weight in my tummy, and not losing it in my boobs, which is a big  but now I gotta find somewhere to buy that size reasonably..maybe Ebay??



OK, sorry I didn't answer you soon sweetie!  I like Fredericks.  They have some of the cutest stuff and in ALL SIZES!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2006)

see...MORE reasons to post pics! (Like u need a reason...) but to make it official...

Good morning, Mrs. B!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, folks...I decided to post my measurements today.  I went to the dentist today to have a crown-prep, and they ground everything down, and he took an x-ray, and apparantly the roots of this tooth have grown into my sinuses pretty bad, so I have to go have surgery to have it cut out   I am in quite a bit of pain right now, and have to limit what I eat until they pull it, cause it puts too much pressure on my jaw.  They were only able to put a temporary cap on it..and it hits my nerve  I go for my consult Monday, and hopefully have it cut out the week after...

so my reasoning behind my measurements is...if I'm on mostly a liquid diet, my measurements won't be correct...so you get them today, when I'm still carrying water...

from 1/1/06



> weight...136lb
> abs....30"
> arms....12"
> thighs....22 3/4...yikes..don't know if this is good or bad...lol...
> ...



today
weight...130lb.
abs...29"
arms....11 1/2"
thighs...22 1/4"
calves...14 1/4"
chest....35 1/4"
hips...34 1/4"

yay!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Congrats on the measurements   Sorry to hear about the dental problems.  I hope they get you fixed up quick.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 7, 2006)

Great #'s, great progress!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2006)

Awesome progress Sister Billie, glad it seems as all is working out!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 7, 2006)

It looks like the workouts are doing  you really good.  Congrats!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2006)

Alright BillieBear !!! Fantastic progress !!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 7, 2006)

thanks guys...but remember I was on a bulk from Nov.-Jan. and on Creatine, thus the 136 

um...some bad news for Pylon....dont' be too pissed at me...I'm backing out of the 5k race.  Hubby and I have decided to have a garden after all this year, and he doesn't want me overdoing it...so I chose my veggie/flower garden over running...do you hate me now?? 

If teeth aren't killing me in the morning...it's shock legs...yippee!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> um...some bad news for Pylon....dont' be too pissed at me...I'm backing out of the 5k race.  Hubby and I have decided to have a garden after all this year, and he doesn't want me overdoing it...so I chose my veggie/flower garden over running...do you hate me now??



I feel so used...and not in a good way....

Z'ok.  It's not like I was making the trip down to watch you run or anything.  If you can trade in that time to promote a happy hope, do so!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 8, 2006)

Billie.....ahhh a garden!  I have a really big back yard that needs to be groomed around the pool come spring!   I think we're going to have to replace a palm tree!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 8, 2006)

Heya hun awsome progress first and for most!!!  Thats is just great!

Second sorry to hear about the surgery I'm sure you'll kick back in no time your a trooper!

Third....gardening huh?  Ever planted turnips?


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 8, 2006)

Awesome progress there good lookin' .  Glad to here about the garden.  Sorry to hear about your fangs.  Hope that goes well for you.  A little trick here.  Tell them you don't do so so well with tylenol or codine and request Percocet You'll thank me later.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 8, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya hun awsome progress first and for most!!!  Thats is just great!
> 
> Second sorry to hear about the surgery I'm sure you'll kick back in no time your a trooper!
> 
> Third....gardening huh?  Ever planted turnips?



I don't know about turnips, but I hear you can get good money in the city for planting tulips on pianos...I mean, organs.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 8, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Percocet You'll thank me later.



Percocet???     
Get the Double V -- vodka before you go in and then vicodin!   Ahhhh yes, the double V -- works every time


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I don't know about turnips, but I hear you can get good money in the city for planting tulips on pianos...I mean, organs.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 8, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I don't know about turnips, but I hear you can get good money in the city for planting tulips on pianos...I mean, organs.


 
  

As for the drugs...Dentist gave me some Hydro's for pain until they can pull it...I only took a 1/2 one last night after work to try to kill some throbbing because I ate a sandwich  so just soup for me today.  I think I'm gonna go for the whole pill tonight...the half a pill just made me feel stoned, and I had trouble sleeping 


well, today was legs...and I'm wiped out!! I had some folks cheering me on at the leg press again, so that was fun 

squats 95x10, x9, x8/leg ext. 70x10, x10, x8
single leg ext. 50x9, x8/leg press 230x10, 240x8
Lunge DS 15'sx10, 10'sx9, 8'sx7  
had to sub these for Hacks...the machine was busy

rear cable leg raises 45x10, x10, x9, x8/leg curl 50x10, x10, x9, x8
DB SLDL DS 30x8, 25x6, 20x8

standing calves 100x10, x10, x8/seated singles 30x9, x8, x6
(decreased these by 1 set...I think 3 sets is plenty)
Seated Calves DS 55x7, 45x6, 35x6

10 easy minutes on the treadmill...and then my shaking quads wouldn't hold me anymore


----------



## Pylon (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice work!

Don't forget, you can always do your hacks with free weights.  Do them like a squat holding the bar behind you with your arms behind you.  (Like the start of a curl, but on the other side.)  I think the sub you did is just fine, though.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hiya B! Happy hump Day!
u can't do both? have a garden and jog in the morning?
Gardens are mainly weekend activities? Ca u just get up on non-lifting days, knock out your 3 mile run..shold be under 26minutes...then get on with your day?
Feeling better today?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 8, 2006)

nah...I promised hubby I wouldn't overdo it...since he is in school the garden will be mainly my responsibility...don't forget...I also cook my meals, and his, plus clean house, and take care of the yard...figure that in with 10-12hr work days, and it doesn't leave a whole lot of "down" time...but thanks for the encouraging words


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2006)

gotcha!
let's see...hot pockets now makes food for all meals...
that cuts down...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> and it doesn't leave a whole lot of "down" time...




What's this thing you talk about - down time?
(ok, let's make the men appreciate us)

I know what you mean about not having much down time. So girl, I don't blame you for not "overdoing it"!   
I normally get up at about 4:45 to go workout, get dressed, go back home to take son to day care, come to work, work all day, go pick up youngest son from day care, go home, do homework, start dinner, eat dinner, clean kitchen, do laundry, clean house, get stuff ready to go to gym the next morning, get kids in bed, read to them, go downstairs make lunch for next day and then go to bed.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2006)

where is the part where u say: Have wild, monkey sex w/ my husband?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> where is the part where u say: Have wild, monkey sex w/ my husband?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2006)

Fantastic w/o Sister Billie!!! Hopeing all goes well for you my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> What's this thing you talk about - down time?
> (ok, let's make the men appreciate us)


In the interest of eaul time, my wife works part time and takes care of the boy. However, I work full time (including a good deal of travel) go to school to finish my MBA at night, do all the cooking, half the cleaning and laundry. Plus all the yard work and home repair that comes up.  So there.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 8, 2006)

Great workout especially with the mouth pain 

I can understand having to cut the 5k becuase of the full schedule.  We all live busy lives and have to make sacrificies to fit in the things that are most important.  Do what you need to do in order to be happy.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice wo BillieBear  
Shaking quads !!! OOOOOOO that paints a picture


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 8, 2006)

Looking good ms D, I mean B!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 8, 2006)

good one Boiler...


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Well, folks...I decided to post my measurements today. I went to the dentist today to have a crown-prep, and they ground everything down, and he took an x-ray, and apparantly the roots of this tooth have grown into my sinuses pretty bad, so I have to go have surgery to have it cut out  I am in quite a bit of pain right now, and have to limit what I eat until they pull it, cause it puts too much pressure on my jaw. They were only able to put a temporary cap on it..and it hits my nerve  I go for my consult Monday, and hopefully have it cut out the week after...
> 
> so my reasoning behind my measurements is...if I'm on mostly a liquid diet, my measurements won't be correct...so you get them today, when I'm still carrying water...
> 
> ...



Urghh!  Tooth pain! I've been having plenty of that recently.....  Hope your dentist sorts your's out soon. I've had  a quote  of  ???900 ($1100) for a bridge. Now someone tells me I can get it  much cheaper elsewhere, and that I should 'shop around'. Shopping around for a tooth.......

And when it stops one eating  ........


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> I've had  a quote  of  ???900 ($1100) for a bridge. Now someone tells me I can get it  much cheaper elsewhere, and that I should 'shop around'. Shopping around for a tooth.......



I wonder if you can get one on ebay?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 9, 2006)

Todays workout back/biceps!

lat pd 80x10, x10, x8/St. arm pressdown 50x10, x9, x8
Rev BB rows 65x10, 70x10, 75x8/T-bar row 35x10, x9, x8
Angelstyle deads DS 75x8, 65x7, 45x7 
conc curls 15x10, x8/cable preachers (wanted to do freeweights..someone had the bar!) 50x10, x9
rope curls DS 60x6, 50x7, 40x7

20 min. bike, 4.18 miles

while I was doing my dropset on Rope curls, the last few reps I struggled...and the quads went to shaking bad...guess I'm gonna have some good DOMS later on tonight...

OH YEAH! I did a YummyTummy2 avi for Gary! Also........new pics up in the gallery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> OH YEAH! I did a YummyTummy2 avi for Gary! Also........new pics up in the gallery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks BillieBear,
it was the firast thing I noticed when I opened your journal  

Oh and nice wo


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 9, 2006)

billie....

Nice pics!  Man, you are making progress!  Wish I was making that kind of progress!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 9, 2006)

u are....don't forget,. you just started back recently. Don't rush it...keep at it and u will reach your goals.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2006)

If you keep posting avatars like that, I won't be able to read your journal at work.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2006)

Great w/o...........................
Incredible Pics..............................
"Speechless"


----------



## Pylon (Mar 9, 2006)

Great work, great pics!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 9, 2006)

Great job, looking good in the pics.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 9, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> If you keep posting avatars like that, I won't be able to read your journal at work.


If you keep posting pictures like this, I won't be able to work. 
Great job, B.  You should be proud of yourself!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 9, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thanks BillieBear,
> it was the firast thing I noticed when I opened your journal
> 
> Oh and nice wo


ditto to that!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 10, 2006)

Billie....how's it going today honey?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 10, 2006)

fine, running late today, so will catch up in everyones journal on Sunday night   Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2006)

u too!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

Hope your having a Great weekend my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 12, 2006)

ahh...the week off from the gym...and for once, I feel like I've earned it!

we went fishing today...and neither one of us caught anything but a sunburn...but it was a beautiful day, and a great time!

I go tomorrow to have x-rays taken of my mouth...yippee...hope they can get it out of there soon, it's still throbs after I eat   (but doesn't seem to slow me down!   )

Other than that I hope to have a normal week...Hubby is off school, so plenty of cardio in the mornings!!  

will talk to everyone Monday night...take care!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 13, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Hubby is off school, so plenty of cardio in the mornings!!



So you'll be spending a lot of time at Morning Wood Estates?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> So you'll be spending a lot of time at Morning Wood Estates?


----------



## dougnukem (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiyas!  Just droppin by!  Your pics look great!  A well deserved break is definately in order.  Enjoy your morning cardio, I enjoy mine.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 13, 2006)

Where's you droppin' by my journal Nuke?


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 13, 2006)

Ahh the good ol week off!  Love them!

MMMmmMMmm morning cardio....I do that every morning....but I really wish my girlfriend was there and not just in my mind...my left hand is getting jealous!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 14, 2006)

I figure you can change hands and it's like a completly different woman...


----------



## Devlin (Mar 14, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I figure you can change hands and it's like a completly different woman...


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 14, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I figure you can change hands and it's like a completly different woman...


Nah poor cordination!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 14, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Nah poor cordination!



Well, you got Righty who is very coordinated, she's experienced and _"fast"_ and good at her job.

And then you have Lefty, who is slower, not as experienced, but she takes her time and gets to know you and makes it last longer and makes sure she "loves" you


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 14, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Well, you got Righty who is very coordinated, she's experienced and _"fast"_ and good at her job.
> 
> And then you have Lefty, who is slower, not as experienced, but she takes her time and gets to know you and makes it last longer and makes sure she "loves" you


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2006)

happy Tuesday!
I have returned! What a weekend! BUSY!
GOOD... glad to hear u are having a great time!
I always catcha  sunburn when I go fishing...and the only thing that bites are the mosquitoes...


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 15, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Well, you got Righty who is very coordinated, she's experienced and _"fast"_ and good at her job.
> 
> And then you have Lefty, who is slower, not as experienced, but she takes her time and gets to know you and makes it last longer and makes sure she "loves" you


 
I always heard that lefty is like some crazy ho....you never really know what direction she's gonna go in...


anywho....forgot to tell ya'll that I go in for surgery Thursday morning at 9:00 a.m....they are going to put me to sleep to cut it out   and some more great news....I am working long hours all week, AND they still want me there on Thursday...I was like okay...just prop me up on the machine, and hope I don't have to walk anywhere  Thank God this is my week off!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 15, 2006)

This Journal has gone from PG 13, right past R and into XXX!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 15, 2006)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> This Journal has gone from PG 13, right past R and into XXX!!!




Billie wow you are still gonna go to work after being put to sleep and having surgery....thats gonne be tuff LOL.  Best of luck to ya hun hope everything turns out OK!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 15, 2006)

Good luck with the surgery, B.  I'll be thinking of you


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 15, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Billie wow you are still gonna go to work after being put to sleep and having surgery....thats gonne be tuff LOL. Best of luck to ya hun hope everything turns out OK!


she's old school! Women USED to have babies and be back in the fields that day!


Hey Ms. B- hope all is well.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 15, 2006)

off to work...thanks guys


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2006)

Best Wishes for you my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Billie wow you are still gonna go to work after being put to sleep and having surgery....thats gonne be tuff LOL.  Best of luck to ya hun hope everything turns out OK!



Thats our Billie , Super Woman


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> orgot to tell ya'll that I go in for surgery Thursday morning at 9:00 a.m....they are going to put me to sleep to cut it out   and some more great news....I am working long hours all week, AND they still want me there on Thursday...



You're getting anaesthesia and going to work the same day?  I didn't think that was recommended.  In fact, generally when you have anaesthesia, you can't drive or operate any machinery for 24 hrs (at least that's been my experience).


----------



## Devlin (Mar 15, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> You're getting anaesthesia and going to work the same day?  I didn't think that was recommended.  In fact, generally when you have anaesthesia, you can't drive or operate any machinery for 24 hrs (at least that's been my experience).



I agree, but if it is the same stuff they gave me the last time I had dental surgery I was in, knocked out, operated on (had a tooth removed that was impacted in my jaw bone), and walked out of the office an hour after laying down in the chair.  However, I was not allowed to drive home and they recommended rest along with Lortabs.  Honestly, I was not up to driving home, but a few hours later I was good to go.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2006)

I have no choice but to go to work...I either work, or lose my job


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thats our Billie , Super Woman


hmm...she could lasso me with her lariet anytime...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I have no choice but to go to work...I either work, or lose my job


just go in..all drugged up..and bungle things...they will send u home.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2006)

I didn't even attempt it today....it's 5:00pm here, and the anesthesia still hasn't wore off, plus they gave me meperdine, which totally knocks me out.  I Just woke up and my surgery was this morning (didn't get me in until 9:30)  This one tooth took longer to remove than all 4 wisdom teeth...I didn't get out until 10:30!!!  I called boss and left a voicemail saying I couldn't even walk in a straight line, and I've lost my voice  bring on the icecream


----------



## Devlin (Mar 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I didn't even attempt it today....it's 5:00pm here, and the anesthesia still hasn't wore off, plus they gave me meperdine, which totally knocks me out.  I Just woke up and my surgery was this morning (didn't get me in until 9:30)  This one tooth took longer to remove than all 4 wisdom teeth...I didn't get out until 10:30!!!  I called boss and left a voicemail saying I couldn't even walk in a straight line, and I've lost my voice  bring on the icecream



I wouldn't worry about work.  Just remind your boss of the liability issues of having someone operating machines while on narcotics and I'm sure he will excuse your night off.  Take it easy and let the drugs work their magic.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2006)

ok...so Dev's response was better than mine....same same...


How'r u feeling now?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmm...she could lasso me with her lariet anytime...



That would be Wonder Woman , but point taken


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 16, 2006)

good one Gary....

feeling a bit better now, but I've had 10 hours of sleep, and fixing to go lay down again


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 17, 2006)

Glad you are recovering well.

I can't believe the callousness of your employer expecting you to come to work after major surgery.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 17, 2006)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Glad you are recovering well.
> 
> I can't believe the callousness of your employer expecting you to come to work after major surgery.


agreed!

Rest up hun feel better!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> That would be Wonder Woman , but point taken


dammit..I did it again..seeing as there wasn't a super woman...just a super girl....
what would B's super powers be.....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2006)

Glad it went well for you Sister Billie, now go and rest up!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 19, 2006)

Glad to hear it went ok, B.  Hope you had a good weekend with lots of ice cream


----------



## Pylon (Mar 19, 2006)

Ice cream?  What the heck did I miss?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 19, 2006)

sorry I've been MIA guys...here's how things went...Friday...I got up, went to do grocery shopping, and got REALLY sleepy, came home, got about 5 minutes sleep, and work called and wanted me to come in early...the bonus was that I got to leave early, and they were nice enough to give me Saturday off...so I rested...then Saturday night I did something crazy and got 6 INCHES OF HAIR CUT OFF!!!!   I'm kinda freaking right now...but I like it (OH...and I look like I'm about 16!!  )  I'll try to post a pic later   Today I planted my entire garden, PLUS cleaned house...I am pooped!  I didn't even feel like I had a week off from anything...but I'm back to the gym tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

hey hottie!
Happy Monday! Give it a couple days...the freaking out will cease.
How does te hubby think of it? he like it?
Just think: Hair that much shorter...it's much easier access to your neck....


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 20, 2006)

damn...that gave me shivers....tops of my shoulders/neck is my "special" spot...heheheheheeh...


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 20, 2006)

okay..back to the gym!!!!

Power week (my fave!)
chest/shoulders/triceps

bench 65x6, 75x5, x4
dec. db bench 30x6, 35x4
flys 20x6, x6
arnold 20x6, x6
side lats 12x6, x5
cl. grip bench 65x6, x4
skulls 35x7, 40x5

rev. crunch x15, x15, x15
kn. cable crunch 100x15, x15, x15 great squeeze 
powercrunch 25x10, x10

20m eliptical, 1.52 miles

as you can see I changed things up a bit to hit diff. shoulder muscles..also liked doing cl. grip w/ skulls again!  I think I am gonna switch days also....make Tuesday Leg day, and have Wed off or cardio...it seems EVERYONE does legs on Wed. which means I gotta fight for equipment...


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> okay..back to the gym!!!!
> 
> Power week (my fave!)
> chest/shoulders/triceps
> ...



Nice wo Billie  

If you switch legs to Tuesday so will everybody else... you are a trend setter


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> damn...that gave me shivers....tops of my shoulders/neck is my "special" spot...heheheheheeh...


I know.....it's a special spot for a lot of women....kinda funny...one of my waitresses....is REALLY sensitive there too...you just walk up behind her...and either gently caress her neck, or blow on it...she dang near has one right there.....
muhahahahaa....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

u do declines....that's sweet. my gym doesn't have a decline bench press. I prefer BB dec. bench. I do use the DB's on the stand alone decline bench. just don't care for it as much.
I usually do my legs on Tuesday...<ahem> when I make it...<ahem>


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice workout, B!  So, what's in the garden this year?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 20, 2006)

Gary...thanks! gonna try it for a couple weeks and see what happens...

Burner...um..I'm like that too   Also on the Declines...on BB when I'm in position, I can't reach the bar 

Boiler...we are just planting tomatoes and Strawberries this year..and LOTS o' flowers


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2006)

the stands for the BB aren't adjustable?


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> sorry I've been MIA guys...here's how things went...Friday...I got up, went to do grocery shopping, and got REALLY sleepy, came home, got about 5 minutes sleep, and work called and wanted me to come in early...the bonus was that I got to leave early, and they were nice enough to give me Saturday off...so I rested...then Saturday night I did something crazy and got 6 INCHES OF HAIR CUT OFF!!!!   I'm kinda freaking right now...but I like it (OH...and I look like I'm about 16!!  )  I'll try to post a pic later  Today I planted my entire garden, PLUS cleaned house...I am pooped! I didn't even feel like I had a week off from anything...but I'm back to the gym tomorrow



Photo of you with the short hair please!     (I ought to have the remainder of my hair shaved off but then I'd look like a damned skinhead....)


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> okay..back to the gym!!!!
> 
> Power week (my fave!)
> chest/shoulders/triceps
> ...


Excellent w/o Sister Billie, looking solid!!! Hair cut huh? Post pics!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Gary...thanks! gonna try it for a couple weeks and see what happens...
> 
> Burner...um..I'm like that too  *Also on the Declines...on BB when I'm in position, I can't reach the bar *
> 
> Boiler...we are just planting tomatoes and Strawberries this year..and LOTS o' flowers



 So I'm not the only one who can't reach the bar on the decline bench.  Glad to hear I'm not alone there.

I planted seeds this weekend...peas, basil, rosemary, tomatoes.  First time trying to grow tomoatoes from seed so we will see.  I also picked up broccoli seedlings that I have to transplant (first time attempting to grow broccoli)  My downstairs neighbors are so going to love me this summer when I water everything


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 21, 2006)

....see Garybears journal for picture!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> ....see Garybears journal for picture!



Billie pic 
http://ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1297206&postcount=2126


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 21, 2006)

thanks Gary...

leg day!
squats 95x6, 100x6, 105x5, x4
leg press 270x6, x6, 280x6...I WILL get 300 damnit! 
leg ext. 90x6, x5 *PR*
SLDL 100x6, x6, x5, x4...grip failure on last 2 sets 
leg curls 60x5, x4...lowered wt. 50x6

seated calves 70x6, x6, 75x6, 80x4...I will also hit 90 again! 
standing calves 120x6, x6, 140x5

.75 miles treadmill, 13:45
not much time today...I almost overslept...I hit the button and laid there ready to fall back to sleep, and then 1 thought crossed my mind..."it's leg day" woohoo...up and out of bed! 

had a funny today in the gym...this older lady came up to me and went like this...

HER..."why do you lift SO much weight?"
ME..."because I can"
HER..."that can't be good for you, it's so bad on your knees"
ME..."actually my arthritis has gotten better since I've been lifting heavy"
HER.."oh?? well, are you BUILDING?? why would you want to do that??"
ME..."because I can"

 kinda pissed me off at first...but I shared with a couple of guys...and the more they laughed, the more it made me laugh...I wanna make sure she's there when I'm able to push 4 plates on both sides of the leg press (360lb) ....


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> thanks Gary...
> 
> leg day!
> squats 95x6, 100x6, 105x5, x4
> ...



Hey SUPER Billie  

Nice Wo   Congrats on the PR !  No doubt you will get 360   (and make me look like a girly-man   )


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 21, 2006)

Love the leg press but havn't done it in years--- because of training at home .....  { Need to buy a welder and some metal}


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a CrossBow for sale Nick.....(oops, sorry to adv./whore your journal B)


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 21, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I have a CrossBow for sale Nick.....(oops, sorry to adv./whore your journal B)




?????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes, 

You actually work your legs by reversing the pulling action on the bow....

No silly, a Weider CrossBow, it has a leg apparatus on it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 21, 2006)

wow...shipping to the UK will be $$$$$$$


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2006)

It's COD!!!


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 21, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yes,
> 
> You actually work your legs by reversing the pulling action on the bow....
> 
> No silly, a Weider CrossBow, it has a leg apparatus on it.



This thingie?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeppers


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 21, 2006)

Heya billie lookin good in here hun!  Nice weights your moving around...almost got the big 300 on the press!  You'll be there in no time!

Great story with the old lady!


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 21, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yeppers



Where's the heavy lumps of metal? No thank you to bendy bits of plastic!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> had a funny today in the gym...this older lady came up to me and went like this...
> 
> HER..."why do you lift SO much weight?"
> ME..."because I can"
> ...



Next time just drop a 50 lb dumbbell on her foot.  That'll shut her up.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 21, 2006)

Heya B.  Hows tricks?


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> SLDL 100x6, x6, x5, x4...grip failure on last 2 sets



Time to invest in a pair of straps or lifting hooks????  


> HER..."why do you lift SO much weight?"
> ME..."because I can"
> HER..."that can't be good for you, it's so bad on your knees"
> ME..."actually my arthritis has gotten better since I've been lifting heavy"
> ...



Great story....how about this signature from another lady....

"Is your boyfriend going to lift that?" says dork at gym
"Um NO, this is for me" I reply
"That is a lot of weight for a woman" says dork
"Just sit back and watch your ego go down." I retort with a little attitude.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey B, she must have been a leftover from the resolutioners because everyone knows your the boss of your gym.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 22, 2006)

DB...I've put 300lb up before on Legpress, but I was on Creatine...I vowed that I wouldn't hit the creatine again until I got that number...I'll have it in no time 

Trips...yep...I bet she'd want me to lift some heavy weight then

Pylon...HUH??

EGO...that's a good one! I have a pair of straps...but I nearly REFUSE to use them...straps are for girls 

Boiler...your a genius!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 22, 2006)

Great leg day! I know you can hit 300+ on leg press, I mean come on girl I'm already doing 310 (weight plus sled) without creatine so if I can do it so can you  

I'm not a strap fan either.  I feel it's cheating if you use them.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 22, 2006)

Let's get that 300 so you can set your next goal of 350!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 22, 2006)

well, I did 300+ the sled...whatever that weighs...

right now it's 280 + the weight of the sled...gotta find that out...it's a legend 45 degree press....gonna go search...


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 22, 2006)

How about you do a reverse pyramid with the sled next time.  IE 300 x reps then 280.  I bet you can do 300 right now.  Go Billie!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 22, 2006)

You can HIT 300 no problem Sister Billie, Even without Creatine I bet you HIT 350!!! I don't take creatine, but sometimes I wish I did!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 22, 2006)

If you just want to left 300, you'll get there.  You'll get there faster, I'll bet, if your goal is 400.  Human nature.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 22, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> EGO...that's a good one! I have a pair of straps...but I nearly REFUSE to use them...straps are for girls



Oh...I guess I need to start wearing my dress in the gym... I woulda looked kind of funny last weekend..wearing a pink dress... and shrugging 130s with my hooks on....would anyone have dared call me a GIRL....


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 23, 2006)

GIRLYMAN!!!!!!!!

just kidding ya! 

I know I can hit 300lb again, I did it once, so how hard can it be??   One day, I'll have 4 plates on each side   Can anyone find the weight of the leg press?? I couldn't find it....

I am setting 300 as my goal on legpresses this 9wks...also going for 85 on bench, someone give me some more ideas here... 

I think I am going for an overall increase in stregth.  I am not totally focused on losing any more weight for right now, maybe 2-3 more pounds, but I'm comfy where I'm at...I just wanna be stronger


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2006)

You're my hero billie!  I want to lift 4 plates...I only got two big ones and one little one this morning....which reminds me, I need to go post!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Time to invest in a pair of straps or lifting hooks????
> 
> 
> Great story....how about this signature from another lady....
> ...


wow..another woman....hhmm....

Good reply though!
How about: Oh...the blue db's are over there....in case you want to tone up. have a nice day, sir.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> EGO...that's a good one! I have a pair of straps...but I nearly REFUSE to use them...straps are for girls


not so.
I have and use straps. multiple reasons.
1) I do have tendonitis in my bicep. Straps alleviate the stress of the forearms and I an do my work out

2) My back muscles are much stronger than my forearm muscles, so why limit my larger muscles 'casue my smaller muscles cannot keep up?
(I had been working on using straps less and less,but when go heavy, straps work wonders.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2006)

Where's chillie dillie bo bille???

She's probably at the gym kickin' some woman's butt.


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 23, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Where's chillie dillie bo bille???
> 
> She's probably at the gym kickin' some woman's butt.


Or kicking some guy's butt at work, stacking steel


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2006)

You'll HIT your goals, I say shoot for 100 on Bench, you can do it!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 24, 2006)

they called me in to work 12hrs today...and tomorrow...not a whole lot of time to post, but I will list my workout sometime this weekend 

Archy....wow..you think I can hit 100?  right now my max is 80lb, and I only flatbench on Power week....I only have 2 power weeks left in this P/RR/S cycle...do you think I can get it that quick? Should I bench on Reprange week for a while too? what is your opinion? (thanks!)


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> they called me in to work 12hrs today...and tomorrow...not a whole lot of time to post, but I will list my workout sometime this weekend
> 
> Archy....wow..you think I can hit 100?  right now my max is 80lb, and I only flatbench on Power week....I only have 2 power weeks left in this P/RR/S cycle...do you think I can get it that quick? Should I bench on Reprange week for a while too? what is your opinion? (thanks!)



After your warm up next chest wo grab a spotter and go for it , if you don't get it do your wo and try again next chest wo . By trying you'll at least get your body acclimated to the weight. Kind of like walk outs for squats. You can do it


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 24, 2006)

You only bench once every 3 weeks?  Whats are your other chest exercises during RR and S?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 24, 2006)

reprange week is Incline BB and flat DB, and Dec. Flys and Shock weeks is Cable x-overs, , and Inc. DB, DB, and pec deck.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Archy....wow..you think I can hit 100?  right now my max is 80lb, and I only flatbench on Power week....I only have 2 power weeks left in this P/RR/S cycle...do you think I can get it that quick? Should I bench on Reprange week for a while too? what is your opinion? (thanks!)



100 in two weeks is asking alot if you are truly maxxing out at 80 right now. But I think you can set a goal to hit 100 in two months. Thats 10 pounds each month, or another 5 pounds on the bar every two weeks. 

My advice to best achieve this is to not just focus on the benching, but make those assisting muscles stronger. Triceps, front delts and lats. Skull crushers with a bar, pushdowns, front raises, barbell military or dumbbell presses for the delts, barbell rows and pull ups. Work hard on these, every week if you can.

Also, if you are not already, use a wide grip on the bench for more leverage.

You're a champ...you can do it.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 24, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> After your warm up next chest wo grab a spotter and go for it , if you don't get it do your wo and try again next chest wo . By trying you'll at least get your body acclimated to the weight. Kind of like walk outs for squats. You can do it


I have to agree!!! Yu have to believe in yourself!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 26, 2006)

Billie


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 27, 2006)

Ego...thanks so much!  I really need to work on my front delts, and total shoulders in general...they are so weak in my opinion!  I am steadily improving on bench...hit 85 today

Arch..thanks...it's so hard sometimes, but I have you guys here to remind me

trips...


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 27, 2006)

okay, I've been MIA for a while...lol...got my workout in Thurs, will post it below.  Friday pretty well sucked, cause I had to work 12 hrs...then at supper, I tried a new kind of salad dressing...and had an allergic reaction...itching, rash...all that sexy stuff  it's better now...had a good weekend...went to look at a 68 Chevelle, but it was a 4 door and had a 307 in it...good car, but not what I'm looking for   Sunday I went out to the shop and helped hubby with motor, I got to put in the pivots, and rocker arms, plus the motor mounts while he did some other tweaking, great times 

okay...last thursdays w/o
Back/Biceps

DB rows 35x6, x6, 40x4
assisted pullups -80x6, -70x3, x3  I HATE pullups...
T-bar rows 40x6, 45x5
EZ Bar curl 35x6, 40x5, x4 real slow 
corys 50x6, x5..Love these things 
low back machine 100x10, 120x10, x10

elipt. 35 minutes

today...Rep range chest/shoulders/triceps
did several warm up sets on Bench
Benchpress 75x6, 80x4, 85x2 *PR* I'm such a wuss...
inc. Bench 60x9, x6..grrr...down in weights and reps...prob due to hard work on flat Bench...
dec. fly 20x12, x10...shaking chest 
BB shrugs 85x10, 90x10, 95x8...*PR*yay! a 25lb plate on each side...definetly a very COOL feeling!!!! 
Front lats 12x12, x10, nice squeeze at the top
o/h DB ext. 25x10, 30x9, x8
single rev. Cable press 30x12, 35x10

stab. ball crunches x15, x15
powercrunch 15x12, x12, x12
cable side bends 55x12, 65x10, x10

15 min. Eliptical (needed to tan today   )

I felt so good this morning, especially on Triceps, that I wanted to go ahead and train biceps too...but I was a good girl, and just did my 15m cardio


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 27, 2006)

billie.....boy, you and I are almost twins  

I love to get under the Challenger and tinker around.  I usually have to have hubby make sure I've tightened everything appropriately and not overtightened or got stuff back where they go after replacing whatever - but boy...you're right -- good times


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 27, 2006)

Arch - I need some help.  Would you be willing to write a program for me too?  You can go to my journal and see what's been going on in there if you want.

I'm working out, but not up to my potential I know for certain.

I would certainly appreciate your help.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 27, 2006)

Tam-Tam...we are building a 454 right now to sit under a 85 chevy 4x4 Stepside...It's a total rebuild from the frame up...I'll try to take some pics to post if your interested


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd love to see it!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2006)

Sister Billie, Awesome w/o's and mega Congrats on the PR's!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Arch - I need some help.  Would you be willing to write a program for me too?  You can go to my journal and see what's been going on in there if you want.
> 
> I'm working out, but not up to my potential I know for certain.
> 
> I would certainly appreciate your help.


 I'll take a look!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 27, 2006)

Fantastic workout!!  

I just noticed the time, need to get to sleep, have to get up in a little over 4 hours  Will catch up with you later.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 28, 2006)

no workout today...I have a lot of stuff going on right now, ulcer is acting up again.  I felt to yucky to go workout, sorry guys!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 28, 2006)

Guh.  Sorry to hear it, B.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2006)

Heres Get well soon vibes for you my Friend!!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 28, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Benchpress 75x6, 80x4, 85x2 *PR* I'm such a wuss...


 Sure, a wuss...only one lady in my gym can bench more than you. The wussies' are the 5'11'' wussies benching 55 pounds.  


> inc. Bench 60x9, x6..grrr...down in weights and reps...prob due to hard work on flat Bench...


 Same thing happens to me whenever I bump the weight on the bench. Its OK. You'll get it next time.  


> BB shrugs 85x10, 90x10, 95x8...*PR*yay! a 25lb plate on each side...definetly a very COOL feeling!!!!


  Way cool...I can imagine the stares you'll be getting when there are 45s on there in six months.


----------



## Devlin (Mar 28, 2006)

Take it easy and hope all gets better soon.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 28, 2006)

Hope you're feeling better Billie


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 28, 2006)

soon, I hope  

I feel like I've been on the verge of a nervous breakdown for a few weeks now, things are just not going my way


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 28, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> no workout today...I have a lot of stuff going on right now, ulcer is acting up again. I felt to yucky to go workout, sorry guys!


----------



## boilermaker (Mar 28, 2006)

She's hot, she works on cars, she owns and likes to shoot guns, she likes to garden, she works out, she's hot..................she has one @#$@#@$% lucky husband!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2006)

Billie, I hope you get to feeling better honey!  Why do you feel you're on the verge of a nervous breakdown?  I hope you're doing okay darlin', I'm here if  you wanna chat.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 29, 2006)

just a lot of shit going on, but I know I can count on  ya'll to cheer me up..thanks Boiler 

Went to the gym today, but heart wasn't in it, so I gave up and took a nap in the tanning bed.  I THINK hubby and I have things worked out, but time will tell.

Nothing major to list for my workout today...I did 3 sets of lunges, 3 sets of leg pressed, and 3 sets of leg curls, and 20 minutes on the treadmill, I am hoping tomorrow will be a better day


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 29, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> She's hot, she works on cars, she owns and likes to shoot guns, she likes to garden, she works out, she's hot..................she has one @#$@#@$% lucky husband!!!!!


I second that!!

Heya hun feel better...you know we're here for you!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 29, 2006)

That's great to hear that you and hubby may have things worked out.  You know I'm here for you.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2006)

We are here for ya Sister Billie, keep your Chin up and your Heart Light!!! hope everything goes as you need it to!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2006)

Good news...things have smoothed out, and I will be tearing some shit up in the gym tomorrow! 

I found the secret to a good marriage...when your having a spat, rush for the make-up sex 

Thanks so much to everyone for lending an ear!


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 30, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Good news...things have smoothed out, and I will be tearing some shit up in the gym tomorrow!
> :


 Yea got some pent up energy in there!  Would have some more if you would come up for air in between that make up sex!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Good news...things have smoothed out, and I will be tearing some shit up in the gym tomorrow!



Tear it up girl!!! 



			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I found the secret to a good marriage...when your having a spat, rush for the make-up sex
> Thanks so much to everyone for lending an ear!



OH YEEEEEAH!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I second that!!
> 
> Heya hun feel better...you know we're here for you!!!


looks like I am '3rd'ing that' 

hmm...a hot motor-head...


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2006)

okay....good day at gym...energy was a bit low cause I forgot to take an energy pill...duh...and my diet hasn't been good the last few days. Reps and weight are down, but I'm proud I was even in there  I didn't feel like waiting between sets, I just wanted to GO, GO, GO! so I did the workout like a circuit

wide assisted pullups DS -70x4, x80x4, -90x5
cl grip seated rows 75x10, x9, x9
DB pullover 30x12, 35x10
cable curls 60x9, x8, x8
hammers 15x12, x10
hypers 10x12, x12, x10
Standing calves 60x15, x15, x12 (since I didn't work them Wednesday)

eliptical, 30 minutes...somewhere around 2.25 miles...don't remember

I will try to visit everyones journal tomorrow, but Fridays are hectic...I will def. be on Sunday night...have a great weekend all!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2006)

oh....check out my gallery guys


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2006)

dang...I was in rush to get there too...was hoping for a stripped down Billie...not a stripped down truck... 


The other shots were really nice! U take them?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2006)

Great w/o, glad things are going smoothly my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (Mar 30, 2006)

Great job Billie  Looks likethings are turning around for you.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2006)

*Billie !!!!! *

Nice wo !  Cool truck !  A stock resto or customized ?


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2006)

Burner...thanks, and yes...along with my other 50 hobbies, I also like to do photography
Archy and Dev...thanks!!
Gary...mostly stock, we put a slightly larger cam in it, and also plan on doing some tweaking on the inside.  We are also going to put a 4" lift on it with some big ol' 35" tires


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 30, 2006)

What's an energy pill?  You like big trucks Billy !!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 31, 2006)

I LOVE big trucks! 

well, just when I thought things were getting better...I am SO sick....sinuses draining really bad to tummy, also pressure in my head, ears, and I'm sore all over....hope it's just some viral thing and not the flu....everyone in the press room at work has it with the exception of 6 people


----------



## Devlin (Apr 1, 2006)

That sucks.  Hope you feel better soon


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 1, 2006)

feeling better today, I still have a fever, and badly stuffed up, but not feeling sick to my stomach, hopefully will back to normal on Monday

How are you today Dev?? Did you go out last night?


----------



## Devlin (Apr 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> feeling better today, I still have a fever, and badly stuffed up, but not feeling sick to my stomach, hopefully will back to normal on Monday
> 
> How are you today Dev?? Did you go out last night?



Hell no, I was a bum all day and never even made it out of my pjs.   And no I didn't go to the gym either yesterday.  It was a complete day of rest yesterday.  The toy has had some issues to deal with, but hopefully will be able to come out and play next week, that is if I'm not buried in work again.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 1, 2006)

all work and no play for Dev..................


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 1, 2006)

you know Dev, you still haven't got a yummytummy AVI....


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> you know Dev, you still haven't got a yummytummy AVI....




Yeh , whats up with that ?!  

Hi Billie


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

g'morning, Billie!
Feeling better?
I think I am finally kicking whatever has been bugging me. 

Been taking Dev's advice..got the alergy meds and stuff...little better


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2006)

Billie

Guess what I did this weekend?  Planted some new flowers, some phlox, some verbeena, some geraniums, some perilla....ahhh, getting the pool area ready for the summer!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 3, 2006)

better today! Just a tickle in my throat and a small cough 

Having a good day so far...a buddy from the gym brought me the results of a benchpress comp that the Police Dept held a couple saturdays ago...and I was blown away...one woman benched 150lb...but he told me no one was impressed cause she had on a bench shirt, and wrist wraps, gloves...the works...the other 2 ladies benched 90 and 95...which is doable THEN the group of guys told me that they wanted me to start training with them on Mondays (chest) becuase they want me to bench next time...they say I should be able to hit 100+ easy if I had a spotter with me.  They seemed really impressed by my workouts, so I think maybe next Monday I may join them and see what happens 

Oh...and while I was doing my skulls/dips that woman (you remember the one!!) came up to me and told me to be careful with so much weight...then she asked for a spot on Mil press...I helped her, but was a bit pissed at her concern over my...er..."bulkiness" wait till she sees me training with the guys...

This is shock week!!
Chest/shoulders/triceps

Inc. DB bench 30x10, x9, x6/Cable x-overs 40x10, x10, x9
Dec fly 15x10, x10/DB Benchpress 25x10, x8
Pec deck DS 80x6, 70x4, 60x6 ( I think I'm starting out too heavy on this...)

front lats 10x10, x10/side lats 10x10, x8 been a while since I've done these as a SS...I like it! 
Single arnold 15x10, x10/upright rows 35x10, x8 started feeling 
bent lats DS 10x8, 8x8, 5x6

for triceps I had to improvise...cables were being used...but I LOVED this setup...Dips nearly killed me...I did them with hands on bench, and feet on the floor, it's been so long since I've done these that my arms were literally ON FIRE!!!!  Will def. do these again soon 

Skulls 25x10, x10, x10/Dips 25x8, x6, x6

O/H rope ext. DS 70x10, 60x10, 50x8

Eliptical..30 minutes


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

way to hit it, ms. bad-ass!

a bench shirt???? CHEAT! It's like using NOS in a car! CHEAT!

u SS dips w/ skull crushers??? U animal! Lucky u didn't find out how they came to be called that!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 3, 2006)

I used a really low weight for skulls...will def. increase that next time...and the dips I used the weight that I USED to use...which was too much...lol...some adjustment will be needed, but my left pec has started twitching, and my triceps are SUPER tired...gonna be hell tomorrow...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

get 'er done!
hmm..betcha yer hubby will have fun...massaging that twitching pec...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 3, 2006)

Tammy and Dev...you gotta try this tanning oil that I used today...it's by Synergytan I think..it's butterscotch tan!! I smelled like a sweaty butterscotch pie in the tanning bed!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> get 'er done!
> hmm..betcha yer hubby will have fun...massaging that twitching pec...


 
right now it is just giving me the giggles...feels kinda funny


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 3, 2006)

Good lookin w/o Sister Billie, Good Stuff on the new w/o gang, doing great!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Tammy and Dev...you gotta try this tanning oil that I used today...it's by Synergytan I think..it's butterscotch tan!! I smelled like a sweaty butterscotch pie in the tanning bed!




That could get dangerous, I love butterscotch.  

Where did you get it?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

where's trips today? I know he'd just LOVE to answer THAT post, Tam...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2006)

yeah, where is he????????????


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

dunno...guess I get to pornalize all journals today!
WAHOO!
I am up for the task!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2006)

yeah, don't you wanna be the proxy and make mention of that post????


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> where's trips today? I know he'd just LOVE to answer THAT post, Tam...



Did someone call me?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 3, 2006)

Between Dev's quivering chest and Billie's twitching pec, well, I just can't be reading these journals at work.  

And for the record, yes I do like butterscotch.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

..and there you go...right on cue!
afternoon, trips!

so what we have here...summarixed and combined are:
Multiple female bodies slathered with butterscotch and having quivering/twitching chests.....
Have I mentioned that I am a lesbian and should be part of this group?


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Oh...and while I was doing my skulls/dips that woman (you remember the one!!) came up to me and told me to be careful with so much weight...then she asked for a spot on Mil press...I helped her, but was a bit pissed at her concern over my...er..."bulkiness" wait till she sees me training with the guys...



Billie, you should be happy, not pissed. The way I see it that lady saw how hard you work and she decided to step it up and try a weight she's never tried before. THATS WHY SHE NEEDED A SPOTTER! You inspired her!!  

Wait until she sees you benching with the guys. Bet she won't be on that bench the next week??


> a buddy from the gym brought me the results of a benchpress comp that the Police Dept held a couple saturdays ago...and I was blown away...one woman benched 150lb...but he told me no one was impressed cause she had on a bench shirt, and wrist wraps, gloves...the works...the other 2 ladies benched 90 and 95...which is doable



150 isn't dooable for a woman??? I know a lady 5'4" who can bench 165 in the gym with no bench shirt. You chauvinistic so and so....hope hubby sends you to your room with no dinner and no you know what.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2006)

butter scotch???


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 3, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *Between *Dev's quivering chest and Billie's twitching pec,


Yep thats where I want to be!   Little samich


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice workout B!.  I'm looking for a hole in my schedule so I can get my Billie Irises planted!!  How's your garden going?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 4, 2006)

Tammy...I got a sample from my gym 

Burner...uh oh...watch out...it's Pornholio!   (by the way....my hubbies a lesbian too...  )

Ego....well, this is the same lady that told a couple weeks ago that I lift too much weight and that I should be using less, and I do too much weightlifting, and she didn't understand why because it was only going to make me big...

Boiler...well, it was my hubbys bright idea to plant the tomatoes so early, and then when I was working 12hr shifts, he didn't cover them up so now I'm left with strawberries, and about a billion flowers   do you grow any roses??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2006)

Billie, can you get a sample for me?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yep thats where I want to be!  Little samich


dam firemen..get all the action...


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dam firemen..get all the action...



Because their hoses are bigger.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Because their hoses are bigger.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2006)

hey...they say...size doesn't matter....oy....


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 4, 2006)

Tammy...I'll see what I can do 

guys...your hilarious 

leg day!!

squats 95x10, x9, x8/leg ext. 70x10, x10, x8
single leg ext. 50x9, x8/leg press 230x10, 240x10
hack DS 90x8, 70x8, 50x7
cable leg raises 45x10, x10, x10, 50x8/leg curls 50x10, x9, x9, x8
DB SLDL DS 35x8, 30x7, 25x7

seated calves 45x10, 55x10, 65x8/standing single Db calves 15x10, x9, x8
standing calf machine DS 80x8, 70x6, 60x6

15 minutes treadmill


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2006)

greetings and salutaions, my beautiful blonde bombshell!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 4, 2006)

hiya HOTTIE


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Tammy...I'll see what I can do
> 
> guys...your hilarious
> 
> ...




Sheeesh....after all that, I don't think I would've been able to _walk_ to the treadmill


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 4, 2006)

well, I was gonna tan, but I was afraid I wouldn't be able to push the top back up after I was done....chest is sore today!

oh yeah...forgot to mention, I have no voice today, I thought it was getting better, but my sinuses are draining again...time to go find the "tam-tam care pack"


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2006)

Let me know if you need anything!  I do have some Guifennisin (sp?) that I can send you


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2006)

Look at that w/o, you go Sister Billie!!! Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Let me know if you need anything! I do have some Guifennisin (sp?) that I can send you


you've got something that will kill this sinus crap?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2006)

Yep, send me your addy again Mike


----------



## Devlin (Apr 5, 2006)

Great workout Billie 

I have found no matter how tired/sore/tight my legs are right after a leg workout that walking on the treadmill eases the tightness/soreness.  

As for the sinus crap, I'm still swearing by the Claretin.  I've backed off the Musinex DM and I'm not coughing up a lung.  I still have a slight post nasal drip and an occassional cough.  However, I'll admit I did take Bactrim for atleast 2 weeks straight after an initial 5 day treatment (total treatment close to 3 weeks).


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yep, send me your addy again Mike


happy hump day!
you've got pm!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 6, 2006)

back and bicep day will have to wait for tomorrow...I was up all night hacking and coughing, and just woke up at 12:00! I have a stupid fever again, and no voice...but I promise that if the fever is gone tomorrow, I will be in the gym!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2006)

You take it easy honey....you're not going to do your body or muskels any good if you're trying to workout while sick.  Take it easy and recover completely. 

Hope you get better soon


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi BillieBear  

Hope you're feeling better !  xoxoxo


----------



## Devlin (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey girl, take care of yourself.  I know I'm not a good one to say this since I don't practice what I preach  , but rest will do you good.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Ego....well, this is the same lady that told a couple weeks ago that I lift too much weight and that I should be using less, and I do too much weightlifting, and she didn't understand why because it was only going to make me big...



Asking you to spot her may have been her way of trying to "bury the hatchet".

Are you still carrying a grudge?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 7, 2006)

a grudge?? no, no, no 

Thanks for all the well wishes tonight...If I get a good nights rest I will be in the gym tomorrow


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2006)

How'd you sleep Billie?  Are you feeling any better?

Hope so!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey hun how ya feelin?

Geez you ladies better eat some veggies or something ya'll are always gettin sick!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 7, 2006)

slept bad, hacked up a lung at about 5am...  still went to the gym though....will post that later.  Also used a new heated tanning lotion, and guess what? I'm covered in welts, so I look dead sexy today

Tam-Tam....you need to email me your snail mail, I gots sumthin for ya 

ya'll take care, and have a great weekend!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2006)

I PM'd ya jelly, you know I like that nickname....I'm just going to call you jelly or jellybean or maybe just bean!!!!



thanks doll face


----------



## Devlin (Apr 7, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> slept bad, hacked up a lung at about 5am...  still went to the gym though....will post that later.  Also used a new heated tanning lotion, and guess what? I'm covered in welts, so I look dead sexy today
> 
> Tam-Tam....you need to email me your snail mail, I gots sumthin for ya
> 
> ya'll take care, and have a great weekend!!



I'm going to have to get a new tanning lotion soon, the one I'm using, the one I love(bronzer+tingle factor+cooloing something in it+stuff to keep skin looking young) is getting low  I baked myself in a level 3 bed today with no burn


----------



## Cris2Blis (Apr 8, 2006)

hey girl, you didn't get any of the storms / twisters did you? eek.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2006)

Heya Billie, how you feeling?

Holy crap....is that a Cris sighting?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2006)

twisters VERY close to here, but once again, all the bad stuff went north and south of us


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 9, 2006)

Glad the twisters missed you. I was wondering about you the last couple of days.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 9, 2006)

Billie, just getting caught up on journals after my "break" this one just happened to be on top, where I know you like it 

Roses? I have a row of hedge roses.  Didn't come out of the winter too well.  If you have some suggestions, I'm lisening.  Don't come  back with the lame line of "I never promised you a rose garden" either 

Hope you feel better soon.  You, Dev and Burner are sick more than anyone I have ever known

Sorry about the 'maters.  I wondered if you and Dev were getting a little frisky with that stuff.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 9, 2006)

hi all!! I can't beleive I forgot to post Friday's back/bicep workout...weights and energy were low due to yucky feeling  still hacking up a lung, but phlegm is FINALLY starting to break loose 

lat PD 80x10, x9, x8/st. arm pressdown 50x10, x9, x8
u/h BB row 75x10, x8/DB-row 25x10, x9
Angel Dead DS 75x8, 65x8, 45x8 start higher on these next time 
conc. curls 15x10, x8/cable preachers 50x10, x10
rope curls DS 50x8, 40x6, 30x8

Triset Abbies:
stab ball crunch x15, x15, x15
saxons 3x10, x10, x10
scissors x15, x15, x10

see you all tomorrow! Hopefully I will feel well enough to train chest with my buds at the gym, my previous record on bench was 85, and hopefully my sinuses wont act up, and I'll hit at LEAST 90


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 9, 2006)

Boiler....what is wrong with them?? Can you give me a picture, or some kind of description them??


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Boiler....what is wrong with them?? Can you give me a picture, or some kind of description them??


I think it's just winterkill.  I mulched them, but a couple don't have any green shoots


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 9, 2006)

is it still too cold to fertilize?? I sugges epsom salts


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 9, 2006)

for all of you that use all the whey...which protein should I be using...the whey protein blend, the 20/30 blend, or the isolate??  There is a sale right now on the 20/30, which is a big motivator


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice wo Billie ! 

Hope you feel better soon . You'll be up there in the 100 lb club with Dev in no time


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey wheres the power workout?!?  

That was one hell of a shock back/bi workout hun!  Great work!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice w/o jellybean!  

Hope you're feeling back to normal today!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 10, 2006)

great workout today, I can barely lift my arms (chest was already sore because hubby and I toted cement blocks for about 2 hours yesterday )

Power week!
chest/shoulders/triceps

Bench 75x6, 80x4, 85x3...I know I am only suppose to do 3 sets here...but I had to try.....
90x1!!!! *PR*
Dec. DB bench 30x6, 35x4
fly 20x6, x6
arnolds 20x6, x5
side lats 12x6, x5
close grip bench 60x6, 65x4
skulls 40x6, x6, go up on these next time

20 min stationary bike

I still have some goobers in my throat, but I feel GREAT!! I am really looking forward to this 3 day weekend, gonna get some sun, and maybe go fishing


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I still have some goobers in my throat,



Goobers are those chocolate covered peanuts right?  You know you're supposed to swallow!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> (chest was already sore because hubby and I toted cement blocks for about 2 hours yesterday )


Is that what you kids are calling it these days  Hey Billie  How is everything? Nice workout!!!!

So are we calling you jellybean now?!?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice wo Billie !!!!

Congrats on the PR !  if you tried 100 on your 1st set I know you would of made it


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2006)

w/o's are lookin solid and strong my Friend!!! Glad your getting over your sickness, but I think you gave it to me!!! Finally gonna go back to the gym tomorrow, think I kicked it!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 11, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> w/o's are lookin solid and strong my Friend!!! Glad your getting over your sickness, but I think you gave it to me!!! Finally gonna go back to the gym tomorrow, think I kicked it!!!


 
I knew I shouldnt' have been kissing on you last week!!! 

Tammy....well, er...I guess that is good advice 

Rocco....wow, it's great to have you back in here! 

Gary...thanks, but 90 was SO hard to push up, glad I had a spotter


----------



## Devlin (Apr 11, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> great workout today, I can barely lift my arms (chest was already sore because hubby and I toted cement blocks for about 2 hours yesterday )
> 
> Power week!
> chest/shoulders/triceps
> ...




Ok now you are joining me on doing more than three sets  Fantastic job on getting 90.  I know you will get 100 next week.   You had a great workout after the bench...really strong workout overall


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 11, 2006)

Will have to work back/biceps tomorrow, as I will have to work long hours the rest of the week, hopefully the DOMS in my shoulders will be better by then!

Okay....I got tired of Deadbolt hogging all the PRs...I had an awsome leg workout today!!

Squats 105x6, 110x6, 115x6, 125x3*PR* had trouble putting enough weight on the bar!!

leg press 280x6, 300x6, 310x4*PR*  I knew as soon as I walked in the gym that I would hit at LEAST 300 today!

leg ext. 90x6, 95x6 *PR* Have to increase weight on these!
SLDL 100x6, 105x6, 115x4, x3 *PR*  if I am gonna go any heavier, I may need my straps back.
leg curls 50x6, 55x5, x4
seated calves 70x6, 75x6, 80x5, x5
standing calves 140x6, x6, x4...about right here I was like  in my mouth...once I got over the taste I was all.....

I feel great today! The weather outside is beautiful...and it's suppose to be bikini weather this weekend!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2006)

Fantastic w/o and Good Stuff on the PR's too my Friend!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 11, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> it's suppose to be bikini weather this weekend!!!!!



Did someone call me?  

Nice job on the workout.  I see lots of *PRs*.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 11, 2006)

Holy Schmoley Batman  -- nice workout jellybean!!!  Aaaah, you're my hero!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Will have to work back/biceps tomorrow, as I will have to work long hours the rest of the week, hopefully the DOMS in my shoulders will be better by then!
> 
> Okay....I got tired of Deadbolt hogging all the PRs...I had an awsome leg workout today!!
> 
> ...



Sounds like you were a woman on a mission  

Great job !


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 11, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I had an awsome leg workout today!!


 It WAS awesome!



> Squats 105x6, 110x6, 115x6, 125x3*PR*



Pretty soon...Billie does a PLATE on each side!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 11, 2006)

its all i got to say...


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 11, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Will have to work back/biceps tomorrow, as I will have to work long hours the rest of the week, hopefully the DOMS in my shoulders will be better by then!
> 
> Okay....I got tired of Deadbolt hogging all the PRs...I had an awsome leg workout today!!
> 
> ...



Whew, I haven't been in here for a while.... You're getting pretty strong there !


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn Billie, great job!!! Those are impressive numbers all around. And all those PR's, that's awesome. I hate that puking in the mouth thing, especially when at the gym.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2006)

On jellybean!  You are so woman, hear you roar.

Good job on the PRs....I'll be there soon.  I actually got one this morning, but one is nothing compared to your *FOUR*


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 12, 2006)

Thank you all so much, I KNEW you would be as excited as I was!!  Well, I still have DOMS in my shoulders so I am postponing my lifting until tomorrow, or possibly Friday.  I may or may not have time to do cardio today, I am really tired!!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 12, 2006)

I knew you could nail 300 

Fantastic workout!!! Looking extremely strong!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2006)

any more 'that old lady who says I lift too much' stories?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I knew you could nail 300



Next stop, 350.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 13, 2006)

Dev...thanks!!
Burner...nope...old lady hasn't been in the gym this week
Trips...my goal is 4 plates on either side...so thats *360*


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Burner...nope...old lady hasn't been in the gym this week


so...she's on MY training schedule then...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 16, 2006)

Sorry I have been MIA, it's a long story, but I'll tell the short version of it....we have been having trouble with my aunt for about 2 years now, she is paranoid, nervous, etc, etc...and it has been getting worse, well, on Friday she decided to check herself in for some help, she should be out in 1-2 weeks.  They have diagnosed her as paranoid schizophrenic (sp) so it has been a long weekend...but I did finish my Power week.  I also did some Cardio on Thursday!  

Thursday...Eliptical machine, 3 mile goal 36:30

Back/Biceps
DB rows 35x6, 40x4, x4
Lat PD 80x6, 90x4.5, x4
T-bar rows 45x6, 55x3 *PR*
ez bar curls 35x6, 40x6, x4
cory curls 50x6, x5
lower back machine 120x15, 140x10, x10

decline situps x15, 10lbx10, x10
powercrunch 20x10, x10, x10


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice wo Gorgeous ! 
Way to finish your Power week ! Another PR !!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your aunt, but at least she's getting help.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Gary and Py!! Since she has been up there my Uncle has been at his breaking point, and really confused....he is 65 or so, and all this talk about chemicals and such really confuses him, so we spent all weekend with him keeping him busy and letting him talk when he needed too, that way his mind wouldn't dwell on it too much

Reprange week!
Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
no max lifting today...I did some cardio before working out waiting on them, and they didn't show until I was already on my 3rd set of bench 

bench 75x6, x6, x6
inc. DB bench 30x8, x6 
flys 15x12, x12
BB shrugs 95x10, 100x9, x8 *PR* 
cheat laterals 12x12, 10
o/h cable ext. 80x10, x10, x9
single Rev. Cable pressdown 35x12, x10 felt good 

Eliptical machine, 20 minutes before workout, and 20 minutes after
(40m total )

Overall a good day....but I have a question about my benchpress for those of you doing p/rr/s....

Next week my buds want me to max bench again...so here's my question...it's shock week for me...should I do a benchpress Dropset first, and then do my supersets of my other exercises?? would that work okay?? thanks!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2006)

hey Ms. B!
Bet Gary or Archie can hook u up w/ the right answer for you!
Hope u had a great weekend!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 17, 2006)

W/O's are looking solid, lots of thumbs up and Pr's also!!! Sorry to hear about your Aunt!!! I think that would be fine doing the dropset bench for this week, but Brother Gary knows more about P/RR/S than I do!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 17, 2006)

Heya sweetheart...lookin good in here!

Sorry to hear about your aunt but glad its been found and can be helped!

Idealy you want the supersets first then the dropset b/c the dropset is better at the end once the muscles are already worn down...it allows for greater hypertrophy/strength.  But do what feels right...you could always superset it with another chest movement after your max or do as you said and do a killer drop set!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice wo Ms. *PR * 
How long has it been since you tried a max bench ? Personally I'd wait for power week, it would mess up your rep scheme less that way . But you know your body better than i do ( dammit    )


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice w/out, B.  (Sorry, I'm not a PRRS guy, so I can't help answer your question.)


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2006)

OK, I see a *PR* in there.    I'm not a p/rr/s guy either, so I can't be of use.  Is it just me, or does p/rr/s seem to be taking over IM?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2006)

Screw that.  HIT rules, baby!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 18, 2006)

actually I though HIT was taking over 
I am just going to wait for next week to get here before I decide on my chest workout...the guys may show up late again, if they do, I will do my regular routine....if they show up on time, I will do a max lift DS 

Leg day!!

leg ext. 80x10, x10, x9, x8
hack squats 90x12, x12, 100x10
single leg press 50x14, x12....I still don't like these...they really hurt my hip flexors...should I cut them out?
leg curls 50x10, 55x9, x9, x8
cable leg raises 50x12, x12, x10

seated calves 55x10, 65x10, x10, x8
leg press calves 130x12, x12, 140x11

15 min. Treadmill


----------



## Pylon (Apr 18, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> single leg press 50x14, x12....I still don't like these...they really hurt my hip flexors...should I cut them out?



I vote yes.  If you don't like them, replace them with something else.  Lunges maybe?  Or BB squats?

If you dislike them that much, it may be a demotivator.  Find something you like and replace.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 18, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> single leg press 50x14, x12....I still don't like these...they really hurt my hip flexors...should I cut them out?



Personally, I don't like that exercise.  I've tried it and it seemed awkward.  I know other people like them.

Like Pylon said, if you don't like an exercise, you're not apt to stay with it.  Either do them two-legged or find something else.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 18, 2006)

I agree with Trip and Py....if your form is correct and you still dont like em replace em.  I use to love them until I hurt my hip flexor but after that they hurt so I cut them out.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 18, 2006)

I agree, although I use that exercise, if they hurt, there are plenty of alternative ones!!!

And just for the record.................*HIT Rules!!!*


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> And just for the record.................*HIT Rules!!!*



Arch, did you ever get that license plate with HIT in it?


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 19, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> And just for the record.................*HIT Rules!!!*


gotta be the lack of carbs LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2006)

Happy Hump Day, Ms. B!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 19, 2006)

Hiya guys   20 minutes on the eliptical today, and tanning...I'm turning into a golden goddess... yeah right...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2006)

I seriously need to tan!  Will probably do that in about another month or so...I'm as white as this web page!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Arch, did you ever get that license plate with HIT in it?


Not yet!!! I'm slacking in "that" department!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Hiya guys  20 minutes on the eliptical today, and tanning...I'm turning into a golden goddess... yeah right...


are you using one of those litle bunny stickers to put on your skin to see how much you've darkened?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey BillieBear  

I started tanning today , want to race ?


----------



## Devlin (Apr 19, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Hiya guys   20 minutes on the eliptical today, and tanning...I'm turning into a golden goddess... yeah right...



Kewl so I'm not the only golden goddess around here.  I baked after my workout wednesday.  It's so great having the tanning salon in the gym.  I'm getting so spoiled at the gym...workout with eye candy around for entertainment plus a hottie trainer (opps did I say that, must be the bourbon kickng in tonight  ), tanning salon, and Smoothie King too for protein shakes  

Sorry had a great day overall and decided to continue enjoying with a nice tall bourbon and diet before crashing plus I can sleep in tomorrow


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 19, 2006)

Some random notes from catching up on the journal of Ms. B:

1) I'm sorry for being away for so long and not supporitng you because you have been kicking ASS!!!!!! Thankfully the rest of the IM crew has picked up my dead weight.  Way to go Billie-O  

2)  Congrats on 300, you can hit your goal of 360 at Archie-Mania!!!!!! Py and myself will be there to load it up!!!

3) You have some great looking Irises in Howell, MI!!! Pics to follow......

4) HIT Rules!!!!!

5) Tanning beds cause cancer

6) Sorry to hear about your Aunt, hope that's going better

7) Keep it up Billie, you are doing great!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2006)

g'moring, Billie!


----------



## Devlin (Apr 20, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Some random notes from catching up on the journal of Ms. B:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




4.  May try it one day. After I finish p/rr/s  

5. What doesn't cause some form of cancer?

6. Ditto.

7.  She's doing fantastic.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2006)

Sister Billie, have you looked into Sister Fits journal yet???


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2006)

Did I ever mention your av is


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hiya Dev!
Arch..yep, still debating
NT..thanks 

Back/Biceps!

assisted pullups -80x7, -x70x4, x4 up one rep 
close grip seated rows 80x9, x9, x8
DB pulloevers 35x12, x11
hypers 10x14, x12
had to switch bicep routine...some guy was using cables, cambered bar AND dumbells..grrrr....

DB curls 15x10, x10, x8
hammers 15x12, x8....

seated cables crunches 50x12, 60x10, x10
rev. crunches x12, x12, x12
powercrunch 10lbx25, x20

20m stationary bike 

 have a great weekend all!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2006)

nice job Billie....

What's on the agenda for your weekend?  Not much here, just cleaning up and working out....may go have my nails done too!  

See you guys later, I think I'm actually going to go look for some work to do and make this day go by quicker.

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 21, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> 5. What doesn't cause some form of cancer?



Sex.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 21, 2006)

Great workout Billie!!! Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Sex.


did somebody call.....ooof..wait...Trips said that....um...er....how 'bout them bears this year!Gonna make it all the way?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> had to switch bicep routine...some guy was using cables, cambered bar AND dumbells..grrrr....


don't ya hate that? well, either the switch up will be awesome or just throw you off...


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> NT..thanks



sometimes I pop in here just to see fit and yours avs  

Have a good weekend!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 21, 2006)

Good lookin w/o Sister Billie, whats with the rolling eyes, you went up a rep, thats huge if you really think about it!!!


----------



## dougnukem (Apr 22, 2006)

Wow!!! Lookin good around here!!!  The workouts are great too.    Keep it up.  BTW, I'm back!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 22, 2006)

How's it going, B!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice wo BillieBear  
How was the weekend ?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 24, 2006)

hi folks!!  hubby went to the gym with me today..and I have to admit, it went well, he spotted me on the skulls and dips, and he really pushed me, Burner will be proud to know that on my last few reps I was grunting and hollering (& didn't give a shit WHO heard me!! )

shock Chest/shoulders/triceps!

DB bench 30x10, x9, x8/Cable x-overs 40x10, x9, x9
Dec. fly 15x10, 20x9/Inc DB bench 20x10, 25x8
Fly machine DS 50x9, 40x9, 30x10

Stability Ball BO lats 8x10, 10x10/side lats 12x10, x8 *PR*
Single arnolds 20x9, x6 /upright rows 35x10, x9
Mil. press machine DS 60x9, 50x7, 40x5

skulls 30x10, x10, 45x9!!!!*PR*/dips 25x10, x10, x9
thanks to my wonderful hubby!  I told him to increase to 40 and he was like no way..you can do 45 easy, and he was constantly saying...one more rep..c'mon! got me pumped up!
Rope pressdown DS 60x8, 50x6, 40x8

30 minute bike ride

Feeling good today!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 24, 2006)

great job Billie !  

Congrats on the PR's  

I bet I could of got to to do 50 on the skulls


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 24, 2006)

er....probably not...I think I may have been distracted with you shaking your thing right over my head


----------



## dougnukem (Apr 25, 2006)

Great job!!  Spouse workouts can be a lot of fun for both.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> er....probably not...I think I may have been distracted with you shaking your thing right over my head



    Not exactly what I was thinking but   all the same


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I bet I could of got to to do 50 on the skulls



I'll see your 50 and raise to 60.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2006)

I'll call!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 25, 2006)

I guess my spotter on skulls will be the person that makes it to West Tennessee the fastest...

Leg day...was so tired after doing all the major sets, that I couldn't do my calves...I also need some new shoes...they kept slipping on the leg press and hacks...but overall a good workout 

squats 95x10, x10, 105x8/leg ext. 70x10, x9, x8
single leg ext. 50x10, x8/leg press 250x9, x8
hack DS 90x9, 70x8, 50x8
cable leg raises 50x10, x10, x9, x9/leg curls 50x10, x10, x8, x8
DB sldl DS 35x7, 30x8, 25x6

abs:

kneeling cable crunches 100x15, x12/oblique crunch x10, x10
Powercrunch DS 25x6, 20x8, 10x6

no time for cardio, and too whipped for calves...will try to fit them both in tomorrow if my hubby doesn't wimp out on me


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2006)

call him a chubby hubby...that will spark him..also taunt him that you can out lift him..and that you will be mroe than happy to let his work/drinking buddues know that little tidbit of info. next time you see them if she doesnt..


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 25, 2006)

Lookin good hun!!

Whats going on hubby gettin chunky?  I can't seem to find ther post where it was about!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2006)

Solid w/o Sister Billie, lookin good in here my Friend!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I'll see your 50 and raise to 60.




Next thing ya know Rocco will be in here and go all in !!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi there, Billie.  Looking great as usual.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 25, 2006)

Rocco hardly ever visits my journal anymore!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Rocco hardly ever visits my journal anymore!



Post some naked pics and I'll _wager_ he'll show up.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey girl sorry I have been MIA in here for the last few days.  Congrats on getting the hubby into the gym with you.  Sounds like you both enjoyed the workouts and you had great workouts too.  Is he planning on going to the gym with you routinely now?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 26, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> Great job!!  Spouse workouts can be a lot of fun for both.



I agree ... I know the missus doesn't go nearly as hard when I'm not with her.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 26, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Post some naked pics and I'll _wager_ he'll show up.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Post some naked pics and I'll _wager_ he'll show up.




Well it certainly brought me in!  

Oh wait...she hasn't posted nekkid pics yet....damn, spoke too soon!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 26, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Well it certainly brought me in!
> 
> Oh wait...she hasn't posted nekkid pics yet....damn, spoke too soon!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 26, 2006)

Trips..huh...naked pics will make Rocco visit huh?? 

Dev...it's alright...how have you been?  Neck feeling better?  Hubby is just off of school for this week, which means I will be all alone again next week.  It has it's Good and Bad...it's good because he pushes me, but it's bad because he gets in a hurry, and I don't have time to do cardio, but I still enjoy the extra time with him

NT...woohoo, and NT sighting..he must have heard the word "nekid"

Tammy...oh girl... you know I love you, right??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Well it certainly brought me in!
> 
> Oh wait...she hasn't posted nekkid pics yet....damn, spoke too soon!


we're early for 'front row' viewing...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## naturaltan (Apr 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> NT...woohoo, and NT sighting..he must have heard the word "nekid"


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> NT...woohoo, and NT sighting..he must have heard the word "nekid"


We all come out of the woodwork for that.


----------



## Devlin (Apr 26, 2006)

The neck is much better.  My chiropracter is great.  For the next few weeks I will be getting adjusted twice a week and hopefully that will help decrease my headaches.  Well the adjustments and the estrogen patches my ob/gyn started me on should really really help me.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2006)

Whats up Sister Billie!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 27, 2006)

Wait...I heard something about pics?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 27, 2006)

hi all! Todays workout was so-so.  Hubby was in a major hurry, and it kinda got on my nerves, it messed up my form/breathing etc...

back/biceps

close grip PD 70x10, 80x8, x8/st. arm press 50x10, x9, x8
Rev. BB row 75x10, x9/T-bar row 35x8, x6 
angeldeads DS 75x8, 65x8, 45x8
conc curls 15x10, x8/cable curls 50x10, x9
rope curls DS 50x9, 40x8, 30x9

30 minutes of Yoga


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 27, 2006)

oops..also did calves today..

Seated calves 45x10, 55x10, x8/standing Calves 60x10, 80x10, x9

Standing calves DS 100x8, 80x6, 60x6


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice


----------



## Devlin (Apr 27, 2006)

Looks like a good workout even with hubby messing you up.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 27, 2006)

hi all...quick question...In this months M&F magazine, there is a 7 day meal plan...I was thinking of giving it a go if I start HIT because I will be able to do more cardio with HIT...of course I'm going to cut the meal plan in half as it is well over 3,000 cals.. The totals for me would be ABOUT 1700-1800 cals and 130-150 g. protein and somewhere around 200 carbs...I think this will work for me because there is so much food, and a lot of options...can someone check it out and tell me what they think??


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> can someone check it out and tell me what they think??



I've checked you out and think you're


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2006)

Hmm, M&F huh, I seen the ones in Flex and Musclemag, but not M&F yet!!! I will be lookin for it though!!! On a HIT routine, you would definatly have to up the cardio for cutting, but you would be suprised of the results IF you follow HIT the way it's meant to be!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2006)

Fantastic w/o too Sister Billie, keep at it!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> NT sighting..he must have heard the word "nekid"


 


			
				boilermaker said:
			
		

> We all come out of the woodwork for that.


somebody call me?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2006)

Billie

I have some really cool stuff coming your way!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Next thing ya know Rocco will be in here and go all in !!!!


Haha!!! Most likely I'll lose as well!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Rocco hardly ever visits my journal anymore!


 I'm here. Sorry Billie, I'm here now. So working out with the hubby! Lisa wants to start going to the gym with me in the morning and actually do weightlifting!!! We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Post some naked pics and I'll _wager_ he'll show up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2006)

Great w/o today Billie! Nice weight on Rows!! That's the reason I'm not always excited to w/o with Lisa, if our agenda is not the same and it never is, then I feel rushed or too slowed down. But give it time!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I'm here. Sorry Billie, I'm here now. So working out with the hubby! Lisa wants to start going to the gym with me in the morning and actually do weightlifting!!! We'll see how that goes.


That could be fun. I went w/ my now ex once....it must be the primal ego thing...but I swear I was at least 25% stronger in lifts that day...
hmm..I seem to need a new fitness oriented GF...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 28, 2006)

yay, some new goodies in the mail!  A visit from Rocco AND Mikey..it is going to be a good day!

I went today and just did 20 minutes on the eliptical, and tanned...Tam..did you ever try the butterscotch stuff...it's yummy!

Hubby is back to school on Monday, so I'll be training on my own...and honestly? I'm kinda releived cause I'll be able to focus...example...whenever I was doing rack deads or deadlifts, squats etc...he would walk past and whisper..."has anyone ever told you that you have a big booty" now...I'll grant him that it was kinda sexy and funny...but distracting!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2006)

That's funny B!  Big Booty Billie!!   

Because I'm known as "The Screamer" in my gym, by a few guys that I've been working out around for the last two years or so....I always get "What, no moaning today?"


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> yay, some new goodies in the mail! A visit from Rocco AND Mikey..it is going to be a good day!
> 
> I went today and just did 20 minutes on the eliptical, and tanned...Tam..did you ever try the butterscotch stuff...it's yummy!
> 
> Hubby is back to school on Monday, so I'll be training on my own...and honestly? I'm kinda releived cause I'll be able to focus...example...whenever I was doing rack deads or deadlifts, squats etc...he would walk past and whisper..."has anyone ever told you that you have a big booty" now...I'll grant him that it was kinda sexy and funny...but distracting!!!!


I..I'm..speechless..just trying to vision the spotting technique:


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> That's funny B! Big Booty Billie!!
> 
> Because I'm known as "The Screamer" in my gym, by a few guys that I've been working out around for the last two years or so....I always get "What, no moaning today?"


we're gonna need video of one of your workouts....


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> we're gonna need video of one of your workouts....


 Or at least the audio 

Hi BillieBear


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello Sister Billie, how goes it???


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 29, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> That's funny B!  Big Booty Billie!!


Umm, we already got a triple T, guess now we also got a Triple B!!!
Just kidding you B, I'm holding out for more pics of the yummy t!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

Triple B


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

..and we have Tam- Double D!

wacka wacka!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 1, 2006)

Hey Billie!! Have a good weekend?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 1, 2006)

hiya babe! 

Good weekend, and a great workout this morning...only I left my notebook at the gym, so I will post it tomorrow, along with legs...only 5 more days to go until the Beale Street Music Fest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hiya babe!
> 
> Good weekend, and a great workout this morning...only I left my notebook at the gym, so I will post it tomorrow, along with legs...only 5 more days to go until the Beale Street Music Fest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good Stuff, keep at it my Friend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ..and we have Tam- Double D!




Triple T
and
the Double D Twins (cause I think BBB is a DD too    )

WOW!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

who is bbb? And is she gonan send bikini pics to? 

***oh..and please don't reference Trips in the same pornal thoughts I am having about beautiful bouncing breasts....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> who is bbb?




Big Booty Billie


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2006)

gotcha..BTW...see my journal??? hmmm? Get the camera ready, babe....


----------



## Triple Threat (May 1, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Triple T
> and
> the Double D Twins (cause I think BBB is a DD too    )
> 
> WOW!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2006)

I feel so bad.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

Ummmm...you _are_ bad.  Now, where's that workout Billie?  C'mon now....post it!


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

ooh...I like naughty.... 
'Morning!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2006)

well, I have good news and bad news...the good news is that I got a great workout in on Monday...also had a good one today...up until SLDL....my grip failed, and I  tried to catch the bar...and I pinched a nerve or something...I landed on my knees and sat the bar down, I didn't cry...but I thought I was gonna puke...it feels awful on the right hand side of my lower back..just above the hip.  I can't bend over to pick anything up, and driving hurts really bad.  I walked on the treadmill for 20 minutes to loosen it up, and it helped a bit, I popped some ibuprofen, and am sitting on an icepack right now, will take a hot shower in about 20 minutes.  I hope this goes away because we have a big weekend coming up...not to mention Back/Bicep day on Thursday! Damn...

well, I am planning on hitting as many PR as possible the next 2 weeks (if my back lets me) and start HIT on May 22nd along with the meal plan from M&F I am also going to be taking Creatine and Glutamine for that 4 weeks...just a little experiment I want to do...heavy cardio with big meals and creatine....just want to see what my body does  Thanks for your help Archy!!

anywho...here is yesterdays workout and Todays...

Power!  chest/shoulders/triceps
Bench 85x3, x3, 90x2 up one rep 
Dec. DB press 35x6, x5
Flys 20x6, 25x4 *PR*
Arnold presses 25x4, x3
side lats 12x6, 15x4 *PR*
cl. grip benchpress 65x6, 75x3*PR*
Skulls 45x6, 50x4.5 *PR*

decline situps x15, 10lbx10, x10
kneeling cable cr. 100x10, x10, 110x10
cable side bends 50x10, 60x10, 70x10 *PR*

30 minutes treadmill

Power Legs

Squats 115x6, 125x5, x4, x3
leg press 290x6, 310x5, 320x4 *PR*
leg ext. 90x6, 100x4 *PR*

Seated calves 80x6, x6, x6, 85x4
Standing Calves 140x6, x6, x6

SLDL  115x6, felt good, no problems
         115x0 back pinched, knees buckled, end of story 
Leg curls  0

treamill 20 minutes


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2006)

No hot shower....ice ice ice for no less then 3 hours.  20 minutes ice 40 minutes rest...repeat no less then 3 times.  The more you can do it the better!

Give it alot of rest dont push it!

But good work on the other lifts hun!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2006)

Congrats on all the *PRs*.    Sorry to hear about the back.  Listen to DB's advice.


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

yeah..what they said...if u jacked your back up...trying to max up for PR's ain't gonna help u recover. If you are feelig up to lifting...switch to a lighter weight...(less tressing) and then go back next week for the big #'s....especially since u say u have plans for the weekend....


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

I was doing SLDL once way back when...I use versa grips instead of straps. (far superior product)
Well, I had 315 loaded up and all was well...all of a sudden, my left VG came flying off my wrist...and then all that weight was on that grip...which was failing. I too, used my knees to get under the weight so as not to do any more damage to me...almost felt like that bar was gonna sheer my knee cap off. Was able to rack that weight....but I was done for the day....

(evidently, I didn't have the VG on all the way...so not too much velcro to hold onto...)


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2006)

no, no, no...I fell to my knees, and then racked the weight in a composured manner...

Thanks guys...the rest of the week may be fawked as far as lifting, the back feels like it's getting worse instead of better


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

OOOOOOOh, sorry jellybean!  Can I suggest a massage please?  When I did that to my scapula last year, a massage was the only thing that helped!  Unfortunately, I had to get a massage twice in one week, but I needed it something fierce.

Be sure to keep ice on it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

It probably will as long as you're sitting on it.  It's going to get stiff - which is why I suggested the massage.

Another thing you could do it stretch out the hip/glute area.
Lie on your back with your legs straight, lift up the side that's bothering you and grab your knee and your ankle and stretch over the other side of your body, keeping your knee as close to your chest as possible...this will help loosen up the area between your hip flexor and your leg.


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> no, no, no...I fell to my knees, and then racked the weight in a composured manner...
> 
> Thanks guys...the rest of the week may be fawked as far as lifting, the back feels like it's getting worse instead of better


uh huh...'composed' eh?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 2, 2006)

well, that's the funny thing, I was really composed after I was already on the ground, I just picked up the bar, real slow and gentle like, and put it up on the pins...now looking back it's freaking hilrious just how calm I was


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

like to have seen a video....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

Was there anyone around you Billie?  did anyone say anything to you?


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2006)

tam...thnk we hijacked your journal...


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2006)

Take it easy with the back, listen to Brother Bolt and Triple, they know what they are talking about!!! Excellent w/o, and my pleasure on helping you with HIT, it's about the only thing I'm half way decent at!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Take it easy with the back, listen to Brother Bolt and Triple, they know what they are talking about!!! Excellent w/o, and my pleasure on helping you with HIT, it's about _time you did something_ half way decent!!!




  Good one Sir Arch!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2006)

Nice job on all the PR's Billie  

Sorry to hear about the back, anything I can do to help


----------



## b_reed23 (May 3, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Was there anyone around you Billie? did anyone say anything to you?


 
No one saw me go down...I walked to the bathroom very calmly, and normal.....thinking I was gonna   before I ever got there...then when I got there I hunched over in pain...I guess I was so embarrassed I didn't want anyone to see me....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 3, 2006)

well, there will be no gym the rest of the week 

Back is still in pain, and now the muscles are really tight.  Hubby massaged for a bit today, but it just hurt.  I am hoping it will lighten up before this weekend!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 3, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about the back, anything I can do to help


 
If you have some special skill that will make my back feel better, I will send the taxi tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2006)

hey!
Dang, hope you are feeling better...maybe go see your Dr? take some pain meds?
do some light stretching...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 3, 2006)

I plan on the pain meds before work, and stretching when I get home tonight...if I get on the floor now, I won't be able to get back up...hubby has left for work already


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2006)

have u been icing it like DB told you to?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2006)

You really should try to go get a professional massage, and continue to drink lots of water too


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2006)

Hope it gets better quickly my Friend!!!


----------



## Devlin (May 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> No one saw me go down...I walked to the bathroom very calmly, and normal.....thinking I was gonna   before I ever got there...then when I got there I hunched over in pain...I guess I was so embarrassed I didn't want anyone to see me....



Now that's something I would do  The day I got kicked in the chest by a horse, I went sailing about 10 feet across the room (was in the breeding shed and was thanking god for the padded walls) hit a wall and fell forward into a squat.  I never made a sound.  I was in agony, but didn't know at the time I had fractured a rib.  I finished working with that horse and continued on working with 3 other horses before I layed on a 10lb bag of ice for 20 minutes.  About 3 hours after getting kicked finally went to the doc more because I was concerned my spleen had been damaged since the bitch nailed me right by my spleen.  Thankfully only a fractured rib and back to work I went with pain killers  

Hope your back gets better quick.  Ice is the best for the first 24-48 hours (correct DB?) and then heat.  I agree with Fitgirl, a massage and stretching would do you good.


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2006)

"bleed? I aint got time to bleed"
- Predator

"Pain don't hurt"
- Road House

Holy schnikes, Dev! 
- mike  

that must have been the tough 'Jersey girl in you!


----------



## Devlin (May 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that must have been the tough 'Jersey girl in you!



It was that and the horsewoman in me.  No showing pain when horsemen are around


----------



## b_reed23 (May 4, 2006)

been icing it, but I am still in a lot of pain...my painkillers softened the pain a little bit today for work, the problem?? I only have one left ..so...not sure what to do now...I will try to find a place tomorrow to get a massage, we don't have much around here, and the idea of someone rubbing it makes me wanna cry! lol...

Thanks for everyone's concern....I have learned a lesson however...I will NEVER make fun of someone using straps again...because from here on out, I will have them on when doing Deads and SLDL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2006)

billie, I'm sending your package today, I'll send you some vicodin too sweetie!!

Hope you get to feeling better -- let me know if you need anything else!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 4, 2006)

Bah to straps!

Ever think of going to the doc?  You might have really screwed something up ya know....something to think about.

Hope you feel better hun!


----------



## Devlin (May 4, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> billie, I'm sending your package today, I'll send you some vicodin too sweetie!!
> 
> Hope you get to feeling better -- let me know if you need anything else!



Wow Fitgirl you are such a sweetie to send her that package.  


(Psst....Any way you could get your work to sponsor me in the Diabetes Walk that I'm doing June 3rd?   Please... )


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2006)

I don't know, but I can see!!!!  I'll let you know.


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

HeyB! Feeling better?


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> It was that and the horsewoman in me. No showing pain when horsemen are around


I of course..have a story about a similar situation as well:
there I was....
In Egypt, of all places. (was still in the Air Force) we were all there TDY(Temporary Duty) Had AF, marines and Army deployed there. I had befriended a female marine.
On halloween, there was a big 'event' in the rec area. Well, I met up w/ my friend and we were hanging out. At one point, she offered to give me a massage. (Like I would turn that down) so, she went to work...have no idea where she got her 'technique' from, but it had to be 'Helgas' Deep Tissue massage and Torture Emporium'....holy schnikeys that hurt!
 
Of course, her fellow MALE marines were within 20 feet of where she was wringing my traps out like a dish rag...and with the interrivalry of marines think all AF are wusses...I couldn't even flinch.
Ol girl even had the audacity to ask: I give good massages, don't I?"
me: whimper....
the little voice in my head: For gawd's sake, please just kill me now! Strike me down! Better yet...strike HER down!

Finally..the Butcher of bahgdad...er...my date...relented and eased off...where I held as much machismo and dignity as I could muster, said thank you and walked off.....
...and to this day, the howl the camp heard after i had left the commons area...was that of a wounded animal...

--true story....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2006)

Burner, ever thought of publishing a book honey??

"Memoirs of The Formers"


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

Ive been asked that before. Answer: nope. not enough to make a book...just little stories...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 4, 2006)

doing a touch better today, went to the gym and walked for 40 minutes, walking seems to help, but God, it hurts if I stand in one spot, and kills me if I try to sit down normally, I have to spread my knees apart and sit sideways...  I also did 10-15minutes of yoga/stretching, and THANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOU Tammy....your my hero 

I am doing what I can to try to get this fixed up before Saturday, but I'm not having any luck...there are 2 places in town to get a massage, and both are booked up.  Doctor is busy with folks with brochitis and flu, so no appt there until next week or better...I'll just keep icing, stretching, and popping the occoassional pill


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2006)

Oh......be sure to down the occassional beer!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 4, 2006)

beer??  I will be skipping  the beer and hitting the vodka/diet sprites!!!!


----------



## Devlin (May 4, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh......be sure to down the occassional beer!



Beer  

Girl you need to be hitting the bourbon or whiskey or tequilla, screw the beer.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 4, 2006)

Amen


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2006)

Oooooh    I can't do that stuff!  I get too sick and pass out.

One Halloween a friend of mine talked me into doing tequila shots with her and next thing you know I'm passed out in a chair in the hosts bedroom with my hubby standing over me laughing.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 4, 2006)

I'm working until midnight tonight, and then getting up to go to work at 7am to 3:30 pm tomorrow...so if I am still awake I will check into everyones journal tomorrow night before we leave!!

I have a question Tammy, and I didn't even think about it until just now....I have been taking these pain pills (some were prescribed for me 6 months ago...some are my hubbys)  If I were to take a drug screening, would they show up? and how long do they stay in my system?? I think I may have made a boo-boo taking these pills, but it's the only thing helping!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2006)

Are you planning on having to have a blood test?  Would it be for work?

I don't think they stay in your system longer than a few days or so.  And at that, they are prescription pain killers, all you have to do is explain that they are a prescription for a pulled muscle or an inflammed siatic nerve.  I don't think anyone would be the wiser.


----------



## Devlin (May 4, 2006)

If they are vicodans or lortabs, they will show up in both a urine and blood screen if they screen for opiates which they normally do.  I'm not sure on the clearance time.  However, as Fitgirl said as long as you have a prescription for the drugs you should be ok.  If they really want to be bitches, however, they could ask to see the bottle or ask for verfification from the doctor.  If the bottle does not have a current prescription on it than you could be screwed.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2006)

Also -- if they do screen and see it, you could tell them that you just finished your Rx and threw your bottle away.

Also, I assume it's for work -- Do they know about your back?  Have you been "plainly" complaining about your back?  Then if they're smart, they might put two and two together and not say anything at all.


----------



## Pylon (May 4, 2006)

Heya Billie-

I thought all your back problems were behind you...

(Get it?  Behind....oh, nevermind)

Hope you feel better....


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2006)

...and u thought MY joke was bad....oy..


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2006)

Hoping the back is better soon my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 7, 2006)

hiya folks!  Still having problems with back...actually most of the pain/tightness is in my right hip flexor extending down to my knee.  It probably didn't help that I fell in a hole at the music fest...and I didn't have any alcohol in me yet!   we had a great time, our hotel was awsome, and the music fest was great...we left to go to the bar before we got to see Huey Lewis..but I did get to see the Gin Blossoms, Bo Diddley, Simply Stoopid, and a little bit of the Romantics.  I also drank several small Hurricanes there, and then went out and drank a 32oz Hurricane   Hubby didn't wanna dance though cause his feet hurt...I offered to give him a lap dance, but he said no... 

Well, here is the plan...I will still do my upper body work this week, and next week too if necessary...but no leg work or some abs, as they put too much strain on my hip flexor, I will still walk on the treadmill, because that seems to help.  I will try some other cardio also, but I don't want to push it.


----------



## boilermaker (May 7, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Hubby didn't wanna dance though cause his feet hurt...I offered to give him a lap dance, but he said no...


What a fool!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 7, 2006)

he gets embarrassed by me sometimes...once in a while I'm a bit too adventerous for him...we also got about 50 free passes to platinum plus (strip club) but he "didn't feel like" going, I guess I'm gonna give up on that...


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

Do u need a surrogate husband? Kinda like a marital stunt double? 'cause..I am a friend..and I would do that for you...

Glad you had a great time! Sounds like there was was some great music to be heard! 
get yourself better!


----------



## naturaltan (May 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> he gets embarrassed by me sometimes...once in a while I'm a bit too adventerous for him...we also got about 50 free passes to platinum plus (strip club) but he "didn't feel like" going, I guess I'm gonna give up on that...



  I find it interesting that some males aren't more open to the idea of going to the strippers with their spouses.  We've encouraged a few couples who have many reservations about going, but once there, they had a great time.  When you go with a group, for us anyways, it's not about seeing the dancers, it's about the sexy atmosphere amongst the group.  I liken it to being like a adult playhouse. 

Hey B, was hubby a more outgoing when you first met?


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

U da MAN, NT! I feel the same thing! Its more fun going there w/ a group!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2006)

billie!!!  Great pics by the way!  I love that blue suit.


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

she DID look smokin' hot in that suit..didn't she....


----------



## naturaltan (May 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> she DID look smokin' hot in that suit..didn't she....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 8, 2006)

hi!! I liked the multi color suit best...but thanks guys!   and TAMMY!!  Your picture is awsome chica!!  

I did power back/biceps today since I missed it last week

DB rows 35x6, 40x6, x5
assisted pullups -70x6, x5, -60x2 *PR* this sucks! 
u/h cable rows 80x6, 90x6
EZ bar curl 35x6, 40x5, x5
Cory's 50x6, 60x3*PR*

Treadmill 45 minutes walking, 2.25 miles

see ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2006)

Awww, you're so sweet!  I uploaded one more in my gallery.  I have others, but I am having trouble uploading them...  

I will try to keep working on it.

I really like your pics and your suits too.  I obviously need  to do more and more and more cardio!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Awww, you're so sweet! I uploaded one more in my gallery. I have others, but I am having trouble uploading them...
> 
> I will try to keep working on it.
> 
> I really like your pics and your suits too. I obviously need to do more and more and more cardio!!!


<ahem...yahoo photo album...ahem>


----------



## King Silverback (May 8, 2006)

How are you feelin after that w/o today Sister Billie??? PR's are running around like crazy in here!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2006)

Nice wo BillieBear  

Still pourin out the PR's !


----------



## b_reed23 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! And Tammy...I need more cardio too...I just tried to be careful what angle I photographed from   Also..I gained like 4lb this weekend...liquor, moonpies, and fried sanwiches..thankyou very much!


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2006)

....4lbs...be gone by this afternoon...had fun? Then worth it. and..you looked fantastic!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 9, 2006)

no time for workout today..my hubby sold his dually, so we will have a bunch of extra money each month...(for supplements....he just doesn't know it yet   ) j/k   If I work just 8 hrs I'm gonna try to get some PM cardio in


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> If I work just 8 hrs I'm gonna try to get some PM cardio in



Uhh....chya


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> no time for workout today..my hubby sold his dually, so we will have a bunch of extra money each month...(for supplements....he just doesn't know it yet  ) j/k  If I work just 8 hrs I'm gonna try to get some PM cardio in


what kind of cardio are we talking of? co-ed? ...well...you ARE married...
It's Titilating Tuesday.


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2006)

How goes it today Sister Billie???


----------



## b_reed23 (May 10, 2006)

no cardio tonight...worked until 2am 

Diet sucked today, I'll be glad when all this junk food is cleaned out of the house


----------



## Devlin (May 10, 2006)

Hey girl  How's the back feeling?


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

good morning, ladies!
Happy Hump Day, Mrs. B!


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

Heidi-Ho Billie-O 

Sounds like we are both in major pain.  Sorry about the back.  Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 10, 2006)

It's not so much in my back anymore..just in the hip flexor..it sucks...but is improving 

chest/shoulders/triceps  Rep Range week!

DB bench 30x8, x8, 35x6
inc. bench 55x10, 60x8
flys 15x12, 20x10
BB shrugs 95x10, 105x8, x8 *PR*
cheat lats 12x12, x11
o/h cable ext. 80x10, x10, 85x9
single rev. cable pressdown 35x12, 40x10*PR*

stability ball crunches x20, x20, x20, x20

only 2 PR today, but I showed an increase on either weight or reps on nearly everything! 

Treadmill, 30 minutes, 1.47 miles
Eliptical, 30 minutes, about 1.50 miles...I accidentally reset it...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2006)

Jellybean


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

look at those shrugs! U will be usaing a plate in no time!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 10, 2006)

hi Sweeties


----------



## gwcaton (May 10, 2006)

Go Billie  
PR's !!!!  Good job


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

hey b- u never did answer that email I sent u...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 10, 2006)

well, you never did specify when we talked on Friday..I was just following Devlins lead


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, you never did specify when we talked on Friday..I was just following Devlins lead


You dog, Burner.  You're in the email loop with Billie and Devlin and talking on the cell with Missfit.  You must be on a Rocky Mountain High - John Denver


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, you never did specify when we talked on Friday..I was just following Devlins lead


ok then...I am now specifying....the same as last time, but with out that thing!

(ha! I love talking 'code'!)
oh..and the other side of what you snet /out the thing would be tremendous too!


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You dog, Burner. You're in the email loop with Billie and Devlin and talking on the cell with Missfit. You must be on a Rocky Mountain High - John Denver


I gotz skillz, yo!


----------



## Devlin (May 10, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> You dog, Burner.  You're in the email loop with Billie and Devlin and talking on the cell with Missfit.  You must be on a Rocky Mountain High - John Denver



Missfit is not the only one he been talking to on the cell


----------



## Triple Threat (May 10, 2006)

More *PRs*.  Lots of sexual innuendo.  Yep, Billie's journal is normal.


----------



## boilermaker (May 10, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Missfit is not the only one he been talking to on the cell


And here I thought Missfit just had a pretend cell phone and not a real one


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> More *PRs*.  Lots of sexual innuendo.  Yep, Billie's journal is normal.


Couldn't have said it any better myself!  Good work doll!


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2006)

speaking of which..where is she????


----------



## b_reed23 (May 11, 2006)

I'm here...it's been a crazy morning...I've been helping hubby put a new rear end in our truck...after getting about half way done we realize that the spider gears are SHIT, so now we have to replace the whole chunk 

I can't beleive I forgot to tell all of you my good news!!!! My job decided to hire me in permanantly!!   It means $1 more an hour to start, and my boss says he's gonna top me out in a year   I will start permanant at the beginning of June.  I am suppose to go tomorrow or next week for my physical, so I am not sure if I will be able to get my weights in tomorrow..but you know I'm gonna try!

Also...my diet has sucked..it may be due to "mother nature" next week, or due to lack of control...or a bit of both   I am hoping this new meal program in a couple weeks will cure that...it leaves room every day for simple sugars after your workouts (ie..jelly sammiches, and bagels!)  We will see 

I will try to catch up in journals later...I gotta go to work


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2006)

Billie....did you get a package?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Also...my diet has sucked..it may be due to "mother nature" next week, or due to lack of control...or a bit of both   I



Girl, don't feel alone...my diet has been shit all day today!


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2006)

mine's that way every day...


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2006)

Hey Billie! Congrats! That also means you get better benefits?
How silly am I? Here you are, ripping apart cars and rebuilding them...and I am not mechanically competent. I can change the oil, tires, headlights and windshield wipers...


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2006)

Excellent w/o Sister Billie, nice, VERY Nice progress!!!


----------



## boilermaker (May 11, 2006)

Congratulations on the job.  Your boss must be smart!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 12, 2006)

Still having trouble resisting the sweets...damn...you gotta love PMS 

Back/Biceps  

Felt good today, but now I am just exhausted!!

Assisted pullups -80x8, x8, -70x6
cl. grip seated rows 80x10, x8, x8
DB pullovers 30x12, 35x12, x10  these felt good, so I did an extra set 
Hammer curls 15x10, x10, 20x8
cable curls 50x12, x11

1 mile on Treadmill, 15:25

Have a great weekend everyone...I will try to catch up in journals either Saturday or Sunday!


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Still having trouble resisting the sweets...damn...you gotta love PMS
> 
> Back/Biceps
> 
> ...



Nice wo BillieBear  

When you starting HIT ?  Have a great weekend


----------



## b_reed23 (May 12, 2006)

May 22nd 

Also, my job is joining up with other businesses in the county for "Shape up Henderson County" it's an 8 week walking program, with a free dinner on Tuesday nights and free giveaways..I'm gonna check it out, it probably wont be much of a challenge for me..but several co-workers want me to join and help them


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2006)

that's a great idea Billie....it will be great motivation for them and you should try to talk them into picking up a dumbbell or two....and no, not the little bitty pink ones... 

No seriously, sometimes those types of things are best for those that are not active.  It helps them start at least some sort of activity/exercise.   Good for all!!!!  I'll send you some stuff from the clinic for them.


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

Hiya Billie!
how're the ass. pull ups coming along?
You are pulling thru your elbows? Squeezing the blades together at the top?
who has cookies? I want cookies! Nutter butters and milk....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 12, 2006)

Tammy you are SO sweet...there are 3 of the others...you have done so much for me already!!


----------



## Devlin (May 12, 2006)

Great news all around, except for your hip flexor.  Have a great weekend and I hope to be able to catch up with everyone after the weekend (see my journal for why I will be MIA for a few days).


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

ooh! I get to go look! WAHOO!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 13, 2006)

well, I ate McDonalds yesterday..had a salad, and it came with this cool DVD for Core...and it's awsome!  I just did the easy one today, and it had me sweating...it was quite a challenge!!  So here is what I did today...

15 minutes of yoga to warm up...mostly balance moves like Warrior 1, 2, &3, tree pose, and dancer 
15 minutes or so of core moves...go McD's!!

30 minutes stationary bike WITH bands to do rows, curls, o/h presses, military presses, side lats, etc..(thanks Tam-Tam!)  I was soaked with sweat when I was done!  I got these cool DVD's for $1 at Dollar tree, and each one is 2 hrs long...they have Woody Woodpecker, Betty Boop, Popeye, etc...they are cool!!  I got 3 of them, so I will be doing a lot of bike riding this week!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2006)

Did they have Ronald leading the yoga? THAT would have been great!

Sounds like u  had fun...
ok..Billie...you are gonna have to post THAT much more...wowzers...LOOK at that AVI!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 15, 2006)

hi guys!
Shock week
chest/shoulders/triceps

DB bench 30x10, x10, x8/cable x-overs 40x10, x10, x9
Dec. fly 20x10, x9/inc DB bench 25x9, x8
Fly machine DS 50x10, 40x9, 30x10

Stab. ball b/o lats 10x10, x10/side lats 10x10, 12x8
single arnold 20x9, x8/upright rows 35x9, x8
Military press machine DS 50x7, 40x6, 30x7

Skulls 35x10, 40x9, x8/dips 25x9, x9, x8
rope press DS 60x8, 50x8, 40x8

Treadmill, 35 minutes 1.89 miles
Eliptical, 25 minutes 2.02 miles
1hr total 

phew..I'm tired!


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

Good morning, Hottie!
looks like u had a great workout!
have I mentioned...I luv the new avitar???


----------



## b_reed23 (May 15, 2006)

I have the pic in my gallery, along with a LOT more..have you checked them out yet???  

Also, I forgot to mention, that I signed up to be a captain on the walking program


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hi guys!
> Shock week
> chest/shoulders/triceps
> 
> ...



Nice wo Billie ,
no wonder you're tired. Damn shock week


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2006)

Great w/o Sister Billie, Lookin forward to havin ya on the HIT train!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I have the pic in my gallery, along with a LOT more..have you checked them out yet???
> 
> Also, I forgot to mention, that I signed up to be a captain on the walking program


have I seen them...does a bear shit in the woods? of course I have...they are ingrained into my memory...now don't YOU remember I told u I liked the one of u in blue the best???


----------



## boilermaker (May 15, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o Sister Billie, Lookin forward to havin ya on the HIT train!!!


I'tll be good to have you on our side of the fence.  Actually, any side of the fence would be good for me


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

good morning, Billie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2006)

Good morning jellybean -- where are ya?


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

maybe she's in the gym, doing her legs..and making the guys feel inferior to her....


----------



## Triple Threat (May 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I have the pic in my gallery, along with a LOT more..have you checked them out yet???


----------



## naturaltan (May 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I have the pic in my gallery, along with a LOT more..have you checked them out yet???



one would be a fool *not* to have checked them out


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2006)

well, I will probably do some cardio/yoga later on today...see, I have a mandatory vacation the rest of the week, so I get to play a little lazy 

Here is a question about legs however...I am still having a little bit of aching in my hip flexor...do I skip legs one more time just to make sure it heals up all the way? Or do I go ahead and work them out??

Archy...or anyone...how much glutamine are you taking on your days off from the gym??

I'll be back later on this evening folks!


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2006)

I take the same amount of glutamine daily, on or off, but thats me!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> how much glutamine are you taking on your days off from the gym??



5g on off days.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2006)

I take my glutamine everyday too!


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I shake my glutes everyday too!


work it, honey!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2006)




----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2006)

heya Billie!  I like the new pic!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2006)

thanks everyone!! Think I will take 15g daily, I mean...what could it hurt?

Today...
30 minutes of Yoga
15 minutes of Abs on Stability ball
30 minutes Stationary Bike

probably going to skip legs for one more week...the yoga seems to be helping it out, but it still aches and catches every once in a while...better safe than sorry!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2006)

You're right jellybean...better safe than sorry!  I've heard yoga is really good for you too!


----------



## naturaltan (May 17, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I've heard yoga is really good for you too!



and it makes you all bendy


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2006)

bendy


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2006)

bendy is good.


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

yeah... I like the bendy girls....


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2006)

Sounds good, rest them legs up and get ready to HIT 'em real Good!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2006)

no cardio or anything today...I didnt' sleep well ( I was up worrying about Dee  ) and then I woke up early this morning in a BAD sweat...now I have had a migraine all day.  I also had to go to the docs for my physical/drug test for work, I think it went well ...I'm growing up!! I am officially 5'1


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2006)

WOW!  When I grow up, I wanna be tall just like you!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2006)

I knew you'd be jealous!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2006)

I AM jealous....I'd give my left arm to be taller!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2006)

I'd give Burner's left nut to be taller...oh wait...


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I'd give Burner a good nut


hhhmm...hey....now THAT"S an invitation!


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2006)

Billie! Check your mail!


----------



## Devlin (May 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> no cardio or anything today...I didnt' sleep well ( I was up worrying about Dee  ) and then I woke up early this morning in a BAD sweat...now I have had a migraine all day.  I also had to go to the docs for my physical/drug test for work, I think it went well ...I'm growing up!! I am officially 5'1



Thank you for worring about me  Now take care of yourself.

Workouts looking good and I will have to go check out those new pics   Sorry guys, but no new pics from me until I get things sorted out.


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2006)

How bendy are you


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2006)

Billie.....where's mine??  Huh, huh, huh???


----------



## b_reed23 (May 18, 2006)

huh?




Been painting and running around crazy since this morning, so I'm not sure if I can get pictures up this week, my computer room is a war-zone!...no cardio today, body is still tired 

Back/Biceps
C. grip PD 80x10, x10, x8/St. Arm press 50x10, x9, x8
Rev. BB row 65x10, 75x9/T-Bar 35x9, x8
Angeldeads 75x8, 65x8, 45x9
Conc curls 15x10, x10, x9/rope curls 50x10, 60x10, x9
Cable preacher curls 50x8, 40x7, 30x8

My last p/rr/s workout....not sure how I feel about this


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2006)

look at you kick ass!


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt that it's your last prrs wo. you'll be back sometime  

looks like  nice wo to end with


----------



## Triple Threat (May 18, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> My last p/rr/s workout....not sure how I feel about this



What're you switching to?


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> What're you switching to?



I think she is going to try German Volume training


----------



## Triple Threat (May 18, 2006)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I think she is going to try German Volume training


----------



## b_reed23 (May 18, 2006)

HIT ...I had thought about a new journal, but I think I'm gonna keep this one for a while..it feels like home


----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2006)

You'll like being on the HIT program...is this your first time?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 18, 2006)

yes, I am an HIT virgin...Archy has been very helpful in popping my HIT cherry...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2006)

You're really going to love HIT....I really really love it!

That generally happens to virgins I think...never did it--tried it once--can't get enough!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You're really going to love HIT....I really really love it!
> 
> That generally happens to virgins I think...never did it--tried it once--can't get enough!!!


what....sore the first time, but gets better every...workout? 

good morning, hottie!
Didu get the mail I sent last night?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2006)

*OH YEEEAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## b_reed23 (May 19, 2006)

hi guys!  Yesterday was my 4th wedding Anniversary..and you know what?? He forgot 

Anywho...I did 15 minutes of Ab work, and then rode the bike for 1 hr, 11.9 miles


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hi guys!  Yesterday was my 4th wedding Anniversary..and you know what?? He forgot
> 
> Anywho...I did 15 minutes of Ab work, and then rode the bike for 1 hr, 11.9 miles



OMG !!!
Happy Anniversary BillieBear


----------



## King Silverback (May 19, 2006)

My hearts out to ya, Happy Anniversary my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 19, 2006)

Ouch.  No excuse for that.  Unless, of course, he _wants_ you to think he forgot, so he can suprise you over the weekend?  Maybe?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 19, 2006)

no...he really forgot...  He always forgets my birthday, but this is the first time he's forgot our Anniversary..oh well 

Hope you are all planning a great weekend!  I think I'm going to go see Over The Hedge


----------



## Pylon (May 19, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> no...he really forgot...  He always forgets my birthday, but this is the first time he's forgot our Anniversary..oh well
> 
> Hope you are all planning a great weekend!  I think I'm going to go see Over The Hedge



Let me know how it is.  We took the boy to see Curious George, and he loved it.  He wants to see Cars when it comes out too.  I think he's going to be a movie buff.  Can't imagine where gets it...


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> no...he really forgot... He always forgets my birthday, but this is the first time he's forgot our Anniversary..oh well
> 
> Hope you are all planning a great weekend! I think I'm going to go see Over The Hedge


Hey hottie!
Dang..sorry to hear that....jeez...I even remember the b-day of my ex...and I no longer have need to....

Lemme know how the movie is! I am supposed to take my niece to go see it!


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 21, 2006)

A few weeks ago, you asked for thoughts on a diet in Muscle and Fitness. Was this the "Real Man's Diet" in the June issue? I saw it this morning in the drug store.


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hi guys!  Yesterday was my 4th wedding Anniversary..and you know what?? He forgot










Well from all your loved ones at Iron Mag, *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!*


----------



## King Silverback (May 21, 2006)

Lookin forward to your first HIT day, go get 'em champ!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2006)

Hey you!
Did..the hubby do anything to make up for that grievious(sp) misstake last week?


sidebar...I'm at the real estate office....in the mall, as u may recall...this 3-4 year old kid just walked past....with a MULLET! (business in front. party in the back!) Isn't that borderline child abuse????? 

Well....I didn't earn my pics this week...just got too busy this weekend....but, will be back on track 2morrow....
Oh, I may have something for you in the email in the next couple days...


----------



## Pylon (May 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> this 3-4 year old kid just walked past....with a MULLET! (business in front. party in the back!)



That's right baby!  The call before the storm!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 21, 2006)

hi all!! 

Ego..yep, I think that's it..gonna try it out for about 4-5 weeks 

Burner...it's about time I get an email!   You may be getting something as well   Also...hubby didn't even try to make up for the missed Anniversary  ????? I think he is worried about this training next week, and I'm worried too, he's going to be gone a week!  
oh yeah..was the kids name Joe I wonder? ie...Joe Dirt?? 

everyone else...Over the Hedge was WONDERFUL !!!! I laughed the whole time...the previews don't even do it justice


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2006)

Hey billie -- I saw Da Vinci Code this weekend.  It was good, surprisingly after hearing everyone pan it...but we thought it was good.


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hi all!!
> 
> Ego..yep, I think that's it..gonna try it out for about 4-5 weeks
> 
> ...


hey you!
I'm working on it....
well...tell him...at least he makes up for it somehow...it IS an anniversary...even this SINGLE guy knows the importance of those...

U mean: Joe Dirt` (to make it sound French)  

Why would YOU be worried he's gonna be gone a week? u don't think he'd do something...stupid, do you? That's not your thinking?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2006)

Tammy...DaVinci code sounds good...but Over the Hedge is more my style 

Burner..nope, not worried about THAT...worried about his safety flying and stuff


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2006)

Okay...my thoughts on HIT... ....WOW...that pretty much sums it up...here goes!  I greatly underestimated myself, and need to go up on most of the weights 

Chest
Inc. DB Bench 25x12 increase
Low pulley x-over 30x11

Back
DB rows 35x10
St. Arm press 40x15 increase

Quads
Hack Squats 50x18 increase
Leg ext. 60x12

Delts
Front lats 10x10
Face pulls 50x15 increase

Traps
BB shrugs 95x10

Hams
DB SLDL 25x18 increase
Leg curls 40x15 increase

Biceps
Preacher curls 25x15 increase
alt. DB curls 15x10

Triceps
Skulls 25x15 increase
Sing. Rev. pushdowns 30x15 increase

calves
seated calves 45x18 increase

abs
hanging leg raises x12
saxons (2) 3lbx12

w/o time:  37:40
This sucks...  I did have to help spot someone a couple of times though, so that really cut into my workout time...gonna have to work on that  

I thought I was gonna hurl several times...but kept on...definetly didn't feel like doing cardio afterwards, but I did walk for 1 hr. on the treadmill, 3.41 miles 

got a lot of looks on my DB SLDL...I guess the negatives were um...eye catching ...one guy nearly slung a DB across the gym doing side lats...good times 

I am gonna post weight/measurements shortly...


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

hmm....I can see why he woulda done that...seeing a hottie doing SLDL...puts a primal picture in a man's mind....grrrr, baby....VERY GRRRR!

Well, go bigger next time. There ya go.


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Burner..nope, not worried about THAT...worried about his safety flying and stuff


 
good to hear!
but...what's the concern about flying?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2006)

Here are measurments from 3/6/06
Height 5'0
weight...130lb.
abs...29"
arms....11 1/2"
thighs...22 1/4"
calves...14 1/4"
chest....35 1/4"
hips...34 1/4"

Measurements today 5/22/06

height:  5'1 
weight:  130lb
weight...130lb.
abs...30"
arms....12"
thighs...22"
calves...14"
chest....37" 
hips...35"

I am sure the abs are because I ate like a horse over the weekend, big dinner Saturday, and then we cooked out yesterday...the chest?? I really don't know...they have been getting bigger, and I have no explanation   The thigh measurement is down a bit, and hips are up...I really didn't intend to lose any weight over the last 9 weeks, I was aiming to gain strength...I think I did a good job reaching my goals 

I am not really sure what kinds of goals to set for HIT...mostly because of the new food plan and creatine...I may gain, and I may lose...my main goal is just to give HIT 100%


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmm....I can see why he woulda done that...seeing a hottie doing SLDL...puts a primal picture in a man's mind....grrrr, baby....VERY GRRRR!
> 
> Well, go bigger next time. There ya go.


 
 

Here are my eats for today...and it's a lot!!

pre-1/4c. trail mix, 1/2 can tuna, 3 WW crackers glut/creatine
post-1/2 sc. protein, 1 mini white bagel, glut/creatine
meal 1-2 egg whites, 1 egg, 1/4 cup oats, 1 sc. protein in 4oz. milk, 4 oz. O.J., 2 fish oils, multi.
meal 2-2oz. deli turkey on WW bread w/lettuce/tomato, 1/2c. Cottage Cheese, granola bar, 2 fish oils
snack-4oz yogurt w/ strawberries
meal 3- 4oz. Chix, 1/2 sweet potato, large lettuce salad w/ tomatoes, and lt. dressing 2 fish oils
snack-1 C. pretzels, 1oz. Jerky
Bedtime-1 scoop protein in 6oz. milk, glutamine

1719 calories 
180 protein 43%
175 carbs 37%
39 fat 21%

see all of you later!


----------



## boilermaker (May 22, 2006)

Billie, I built my dog a real nice dog house a few years back.  Want me to send the plans to your hubby????

Have fun with HIT.  You'll like it.  You are in good hands with Archie!!

Hope all is well with you


----------



## gwcaton (May 22, 2006)

Good start BillieBear  

How many wo's per/wk ?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2006)

hi all!
Boiler...I'm gonna give him a shot to buy me a nice gift while he's away, if he doesn't, well, then I may need plans 

Gary...3...Monday, Wednesday, Friday, and Cardio in between when Ihave time


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Here are my eats for today...and it's a lot!!
> 
> pre-1/4c. trail mix, 1/2 can tuna, 3 WW crackers glut/creatine
> post-1/2 sc. protein, 1 mini white bagel, glut/creatine
> ...


whoa....u had tuna....as your 1st food of the day????  u ARE hardcore!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2006)

that's hardcore?? wow...hardcore is yummy


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> that's hardcore?? wow...hardcore is yummy


I used to eat tuna....had a bad experience w/ it once....have had a hard time eating it since....

and it's not a breakfast food...blech.....


----------



## King Silverback (May 22, 2006)

FANTASTIC w/o Sister Billie, looks excellent!!! LOL, Glad you "liked" it!!! Any questions???


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 22, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hi all!!
> 
> Ego..yep, I think that's it..gonna try it out for about 4-5 weeks



Want my thoughts? I think a couple of things need adjusting...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 23, 2006)

Archy..thanks, and nope..no questions so far!

Ego...I may not always take advice, but I'm always open to hear suggestions   what's your thoughts?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> ...the chest?? I really don't know...they have been getting bigger, and I have no explanation



Billie, don't forget -- when you measure chest, you're not just measuring your boobs, you're also putting the tape right where your lats are.   It may be that the wings are spreading darlin', not just the boobs getting bigger.  However, I will say this:  the pecs also have a tendency on women to protrude...so you may be getting some portion of a measurement there.

Everything else seems to be looking really good though.  I'd say the decrease in the thigh area is fat loss!!!  

Don't worry about the measurement on the waist -- mishaps of being a woman honey....we can retain water like no body's business!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Okay...my thoughts on HIT... ....WOW...



YEAH BABY!!!!!




			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> got a lot of looks on my DB SLDL...I guess the negatives were um...eye catching ...one guy nearly slung a DB across the gym doing side lats...good times



OH YEA!!!!  Good times!


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2006)

g/morning!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 23, 2006)

hi all! Wow, am I wiped out today...first of all, I have full body DOMS  secondly, I ran a new machine at work yesterday (normally a mans job) and ran the hell out of it...the downside? The backside of my right hand is skinned up and swollen....it has to do with the way you have to pull the part out...so it kinda sucks, but I will get used to it  My hubby also gave me a wake up call this morning at 8:45 after I worked until 2:30 

Cardio day! Eliptical Machine 30 minutes, 2.33 miles
If I work just 8 hours tonight, I will probably do some yoga when I get home.

meals:

pre: handful pretzels, 1/2 can tuna, 3 WW crackers, glutamine
Post: 1/2 scoop protein, 1 mini white bagel, 4oz. OJ, glutamine, creatine
Meal 1: 1 WW waffle w/ 1 TBSP natty PB, 1 scoop protein in 4oz. milk, 2 fish oils
Meal 2: 4 oz. Turkey Burger on WW bun, w/ cheese and tomato, 1 Cup lettuce salad. 2 fish oils
Snack: granola bar, 4 oz. yogurt
Meal 3: 3oz. lean pork chop w/ BBQ sauce, 1/2 baked potato, 1 c. broccoli. 2 fish oils
snack: 1/2 c. Cottage Cheese, 3 WW crackers
Bedtime: 1 scoop protein in 6oz. milk glutamine.

Calories: 1762
Protein: 175 (40%)
Carbs: 185 (38%)
Fat: 42 (22%)

On a side note...I tried drinking the glutamine in water...and ewwwww....it's gross, so I'm gonna have to start mixing it with juice or throwing it in my protein  Also, this meal plan is really working for me...because I am getting all of the sweet and salty stuff I crave, I am no longer craving it!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2006)

I put my glutamine in w/my creatine....

Sounds like someone needs a soak in the hot tub and full body massage...
hmm...you could probably use one too...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 23, 2006)

yep, I could use one...I am having a bad WEEK!  I just cut my foot open on a peice of glass...what next??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2006)

DO NOT cut anything else open, do you understnd me missy???


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the mishaps, BUT extremely glad to hear about the DOMS!!! Good Stuff, keep at it!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 23, 2006)

thanks guys...at least I haven't broken any bones yet


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2006)

Good morning, and Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2006)

How's the foot today?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2006)

foot is doing good

HIT...day 2   

Bench 70x10
flys 15x15 increase

lat PD 70x15 increase
seated row 50x12

squats 95x11
leg press 180x14

DB military 20x9
DB side lats 8x11

DB shrugs 25x15 increase

single leg curls 30x12
SLDL 75x13

cable curls 40x15 increase
hammers 12x10

dips 10x15 increase
kickbacks 10x10

DB calf raises (2) 12x18 increase

decline crunches x20 increase
DB side bends 20x10

w/o time:  35:40...why do people ALWAYS feel the need to interupt me?   
eliptical machine, 30 minutes, 2.29 miles
worked late last night..but once again, if I get out early, will do yoga tonight...

eats:

pre: 1/4 c. peanuts, 1/2 scoop protein, glutamine, creatine
post: 1/2 sc. protein, 2 slices of white bread with red. sugar jelly   2 fish oils, multi, glutamine, creatine
meal 1:  2 egg whites, 1/4 c. oats w/ 1 tsp. brown sugar, raisins, 1 scoop protein, 1/4 c. applesauce
meal 2:  3 oz. deli turkey on WW bread, raw carrots, handful of pretzels, 2 fish oils
snack:  WW bagel with natty PB and red. sugar jelly
meal 3:  WW tortilla pizza with lots of chicken and mushrooms, large spinach salad. 2 fish oils
snack:  1 cup popcorn
Bedtime:  1 scoop protein with 6oz. milk, glutamine

cals:  1730
prot:  154 (36%)
carbs:  215 (42%)
fat:  42 (22%)


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> w/o time: 35:40...why do people ALWAYS feel the need to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2006)

no...it's more like....oh I hate sweating so bad...boo hoo...plus my sports bra is all over....

shut up lady...sheesh....


----------



## Nick+ (May 24, 2006)

You are doing well Billy. You've got the damned energy as well, and you are using it !


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> no...it's more like....oh I hate sweating so bad...boo hoo...plus my sports bra is all over....
> 
> shut up lady...sheesh....



  That reminds me of this lady in the gym.  I'm runnin' away on the treadmill, jammin' to  Big Willy and this lady walks by and is just panting like a dog and says "I just can't run like that"....so I think to myself...."that's why you look like you do".....of course I don't say it - I just think it -- some serious jedi mind shit.


----------



## Nick+ (May 24, 2006)

Stop using the treadmill girl!  If there are any fields/open space near you, get walking and running out in them!


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> That reminds me of this lady in the gym. I'm runnin' away on the treadmill, jammin' to Big Willy and this lady walks by and is just panting like a dog and says "I just can't run like that"....so I think to myself...."that's why you look like you do".....of course I don't say it - I just think it -- some serious jedi mind shit.


 
may the schwartz be with you!


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2006)

Nice wo BillieBear  



> why do people ALWAYS feel the need to interupt me?


 I don't know but I'd like to find out


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2006)

Fantastic w/o again Sister Billie, I realy like how you know whats needed as far as upping weights, thats a GREAT sign your in tune to your body!!! How do you feel now???


----------



## b_reed23 (May 24, 2006)

how do I feel?? I ache all over...in a good way 

I have never gotten DOMS in the same day...with HIT I can feel it set in right after my cardio...I never would have dreamed that a program like this could kick my ass...I am so used to doing 2-3 sets of everything....this whole body thing is awsome!   

oh, by the way, I am way too tired to do my yoga tonight, plus I have to get up early tomorrow...so I will hit some cardio tomorrow 

also...I am soooo freaking accident prone this week...and it's catchy  I sliced my fingers open today ..but apparantly I'm dangerous to everyone around me also!  Yesterday my best buddy at work got his finger sucked into a pulley that wasn't covered...it tore his fingernail completly off, and dislocated the last joint in his finger, and broke it in 2 places   I was working next to him and happened to go to the restroom, and when I got back, he was running to the nurses station!  ewww...he is okay, but is in tremendous pain


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2006)

not catchy...u weren't even there at the time...
owie....having finger nail ripped off....
How's the hand?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 25, 2006)

B.   Didn't I tell you not to cut anything else....you're gonna get a spanking if you don't start listening to me!!  

Glad the DOMS got you.....don't you love it???


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2006)

finger is okay...just gotta keep a scoobydoo bandaid on it 

Cardio today...
treadmill 1 mile, 18 minutes
Eliptical 1 mile, 13 minutes

45 minutes pushmowing the yard...after my bad luck streak this week, I was  a wee bit nervous about this...but it was okay 

eats

pre-glut/crea, 1/2 c. cottage cheese, 3 WW crackers
post- 1/2 sc. protein, jelly sandwich with white bread, glut/creat.
meal 1- WW waffle with natty PB, multi, 2 fish oils
meal 2- tortilla pizza, 4 oz. OJ, 2 fish oils
snack- 6oz. yogurt
dinner-4 oz lean steak, 1/2 c. brown rice, 1/2 cup peas and carrots, 2 fish oils
snack-2 cookies, 4 oz. milk (have I mentioned I LOVE this meal plan?? )
bedtime- 1/2 c. cottage cheese, 1 scoop protein, glutamine

cals:  1770
prot:  143 (33%)
carbs: 205 (43%)
fat:  45 (23%)


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> owie....having finger nail ripped off....


 
I've had nightmares about this the last 2 nights...just the thought of it makes me want to......


----------



## King Silverback (May 25, 2006)

Sorry about your mishap again my Friend!!! But can I get a AMEN for DOMS!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 25, 2006)

AMEN!


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> On a side note...I tried drinking the glutamine in water...and ewwwww....it's gross, so I'm gonna have to start mixing it with juice or throwing it in my protein



I didn't like in water or juice. Too gummy. I mix it into my protein drink during the day and after my workout. Then I take 5 or 10 grams "raw" ( yes, sucking it down off a spoon) and then immediately washing it down with water just before bed. It was gross the first time, but now I am used to it and the water washes it down real quick. I got the idea when I saw Jay Cutler taking it off a spoon in one of his DVDs.


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 25, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I ran a new machine at work yesterday (normally a mans job) and ran the hell out of it



She lifts weights...real weights...looks dynamite in a two piece bikini...runs a machine made for men at work..works on cars...and gardens....ITS SUPER BILLIE!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> B. Didn't I tell you not to cut anything else....you're gonna get a spanking if you don't start listening to me!!
> 
> Glad the DOMS got you.....don't you love it???


hmm,...Tam spanking Billie...Now THAT'S a great idea for pics!
Viva las vegas!


----------



## boilermaker (May 25, 2006)

HIT does that DOMS thing to me, too.  I usually didn't get sore for 2 days after my workout, but with HIT, it seems to start the next day.  Good job, Billie That finger in the pulley thing has lawsuit written all over it.  Has your friend considered that???  It's poor manufacturing  practice to have your employees at risk.  Are you a union shop?


----------



## b_reed23 (May 25, 2006)

Archy...AMEN! and about to HIT it again tomorrow!!  I may not be able to get my full 3 workouts in next week because of the Holiday, but I will try!! 2 is better than 0 right?? 

Ego...I found a way to stomach it...I mix it with crystal light  oh...and if there was a blushing smiley, I'd be using it..

Burner...is that going to happen before or after the "weigh in" ? 

Boiler...we are non-union, and my friend is a temporary employee still...so I don't know what is going to happen...
It's cool with the DOMS...I get them the same day sometimes...I wouldn't think that HIT works your muscles enough to give them killer doms..but I was wrong!


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Burner...is that going to happen before or after the "weigh in" ?



both


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 26, 2006)

Yeees!  (a la napoleon dynamite)


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2006)

NT...truely is a wise man...


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I've had nightmares about this the last 2 nights...just the thought of it makes me want to......


blech...sorry to hear that...

I saw a picture once...really disgusting....took a few days to get out of my head....


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> light  oh...and if there was a blushing smiley, I'd be using it..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 26, 2006)

Here's a couple more new smilies for everyone.

Maybe we can "pretty please" Robert to add them to our smilie list???


----------



## b_reed23 (May 26, 2006)

those are cute Burnsy..thanks!!

*TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

okay...now that I have that out of my sytem..had a great day at the gym, and meal plan has been AWSOME!!

Fridays are going to be weigh in days, just to see how my body is reacting to so much food and the creatine/HIT thing...

Today: 129lb 1 pound lost 

Dec. DB bench 30x11
Incline fly 15x12 increase

assist. pullups -90x10
DB pullovers 30x15 increase

Lunges 15x15 increase
single leg ext. 30x11

military press machine 40x15 increase
arnolds 15x11

BB shrugs 95x10

DB SLDL  30x12
Leg curls 40x17 increase

Cory curls 30x10
cable rope curls 40x15 increase

o/h DB ext. 20x15 increase
cl. grip bench 55x10

standing calves 40x17 increase

Kn. cable crunch 90lbx20 increase
powercrunch 20x10
workout time....28:53!!!!!!! 

2 mile goal on eliptical, 27 minutes

Hubby comes home tonight...CO-ED CARDIO!!!!!!!!!!! 

eats:

pre-1/4 c. almonds, 1/2 sc. protein, glut/crea
post-1/2 sc. protein, 1 mini white bagel, glut/crea
1- WW bagel, 1 TBSP PB, protein smoothie with yogurt, protein, strawberries, and millk...yumyum..., 2 fish oils, multi
2- 1 C. WW pasta w/ half can tunafish, cheese, FF mayo, peas, small can low sodium V8, banana, 2 fish oils
snack- 1oz. beef jerky
3- 1 can tuna, small sweet potato w/ 1 tsp. brown sugar, large spinach salad with olives, cukes, tomato and pickle. 2 fish oils
snack-1/2 can tuna, 3 WW crackers, 1/3 c. dried cranberries
bed-1 scoop protein, 6oz. milk, Glutamine

cals: 1759
Prot: 169 (40%)
carbs: 204 (41%)
fat: 37 (19%)


have a great weekend everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 26, 2006)

tammy!! I love the one with beer! That's great!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 26, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> :
> CO-ED CARDIO!!!!!!!!!!!



Don't you love co-ed cardio....I got my "cardio" in last night


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2006)

rub it in....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 26, 2006)

Don't you just love it when you're laying on the bed getting ready to go to sleep and then your hubby comes in lays next to you and kisses you on the neck and then on the lips and then off comes the tank and the shorts and you're just layin' there with your panties on and then.......








oh.....sorry, {whew} cot garried away so a fecond --
I mean, got carried away for a second


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Don't you just love it when you're laying on the bed getting ready to go to sleep and then your hubby comes in lays next to you and kisses you on the neck and then on the lips and then off comes the tank and the shorts and you're just layin' there with your panties on and then.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No white ink in that post ? !


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Don't you just love it when you're laying on the bed getting ready to go to sleep and then your hubby comes in lays next to you and kisses you on the neck and then on the lips and then off comes the tank and the shorts and you're just layin' there with your panties on and then.......
> oh.....sorry, {whew} cot garried away so a fecond --
> I mean, got carried away for a second


so....u sure the pic of that burn mark u sent me...wasn't due to RUG BURN????
suuuuure it was the muffler.....


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 27, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Don't you just love it when you're laying on the bed getting ready to go to sleep and then your hubby comes in lays next to you and kisses you on the neck and then on the lips and then off comes the tank and the shorts and you're just layin' there with your panties on and then.......



the panties come off..then....whew I'd better stop...don't wanna get banned...


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2006)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> the panties come off..then....whew I'd better stop...don't wanna _stop_...


 
hmm...you Texan women....I feel a road trip approaching!


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 27, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmm...you Texan women....I feel a road trip approaching!



   I'm a guy.


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 27, 2006)

> A few weeks ago, you asked for thoughts on a diet in Muscle and Fitness. Was this the "Real Man's Diet" in the June issue? I saw it this morning in the drug store.
> 
> Ego..yep, I think that's it..gonna try it out for about 4-5 weeks
> 
> ...



The pre workout meals do not make sense. Complex carbs and possibly a little protein should be eaten pre workout. Day 3 and day 5's pre workout meals are whey protein with nuts. There are very little carbs here and fats, even healthy fats, should not be eaten just before a workout and especially not with protein. The fats take a long time to metabolize, so your body will be using energy for this while you are training, reducing the energy available to help you train harder, plus these fats will also slow the metabolism of the protein, which again can reduce your workout energy. Even on the other days, I think there are better complex carb choices than trail mixes and crackers.

Some of the post workout meals are short on the amount of carbs in my opinion. The ones with 4 slices of bread and jelly are excellent. The ones with one bagel are not enough. In the same magazine in another article on page 94 at the bottom, it says you should take 80 grams of fast burning carbs post workout. One bagel is not enough.

I strongly disagree that it is acceptable for anyone who is really serious about obtaining and keeping a good physique to have " a couple of beers a couple of times a week" ( is just fine, they say). One beer a week, maybe, but four???


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2006)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I'm a guy.


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2006)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I'm a guy.


"THOSE AREN'T PILLOWS!" - "How 'bout them Bears?"
-Plains, Trains and Automobiles...


----------



## Devlin (May 28, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Don't you love co-ed cardio....I got my "cardio" in last night




Ughhh thanks.  Just rub it in a bit   Some of us are deprieved of the co-ed cardio at the moment.


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2006)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I strongly disagree that it is acceptable for anyone who is really serious about obtaining and keeping a good physique to have " a couple of beers a couple of times a week" ( is just fine, they say). One beer a week, maybe, but four???



This may be for those serious about competing, but I think moderation is the key for the rest of us.  Perhaps I've just got a fast metabolism, but during the summer, I have maybe 3 during the week and a 'few more' during the weekend and still maintain a pretty healthly look.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 29, 2006)

I didn't include beer at all on this, mainly because I dont' like to drink through the week, also...the meal thing...It's just something I'm playing with at the moment, I'm sure I can tweak it later on   Thanks for your input though, Ego, it's much appreciated! 

Also...no time to workout today, too much co-ed cardio! We've been like a couple of newlyweds this weekend   I've only worn clothes when we've left the house, and um..sometimes not even th...o...nevermind


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ughhh thanks. Just rub it in a bit   Some of us are deprieved of the co-ed cardio at the moment.


tell me about it.. (


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> This may be for those serious about competing, but I think moderation is the key for the rest of us. Perhaps I've just got a fast metabolism, but during the summer, I have maybe 3 during the week and a 'few more' during the weekend and still maintain a pretty healthly look.


once again..the elite wisdom of the NT is proven yet once again. Bravo, sir..bravo!


----------



## naturaltan (May 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> once again..the elite wisdom of the NT is proven yet once again. Bravo, sir..bravo!



 ... don't mess with the beer.


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... don't mess with the beer.


hmmm...could be a catchy slogan....


----------



## b_reed23 (May 30, 2006)

HIT! Things that make you go... lol...good stuff

Inc. Bench 55x12 increase
high pulley x-over 30x15 increase

t-bar 30x11
st. arm press 50x10

hack squats 60x15 increase
leg ext. 60x11

face pulls 60x15 increase
front lats 10x10

DB shrugs 30x15 increase

single leg curls 30x15 increase
SLDL 75x12

EZ cable curls 50x12 increase
alt. DB curls 15x10

rope press 50x18 increase
o/h DB ext. 25x10

seated calves 50x18 increase

oblique crunches x15 increase
powercrunch machine 10x10

w/o time:  30:00

Treadmill, 2 mile goal, walking/running intervals 27 minutes this kicked my ass..it was soooo hot in there...but I continued...

Eliptical machine 1.5 mile goal, 18 minutes

eats:

pre-glut/crea, 1/4 c. trail mix, 3 crackers, 1/2 can tuna
post-glut/crea, 1/2 sc. protein, jelly sammich on white bread.
1- 2 egg whites, 1/4 c. oats with raisins and brown sugar, 1 sc. protein
2-2 oz. deli turkey on WW bread w/ lett/tomato/mustard, 4 oz. yogurt w/ strawberries, raw carrots.
snack-6 oz. yogurt with strawberries
3-4 oz. turkey burger on WW bread, small baked potato, large spinach salad.
snack- pretzels
bedtime- 1 scoop protein in 6oz. milk, glutamine

cals: 1793
prot: 155 (37%)
carbs: 245 (49%)
fat: 26 (14%)

what kinds of food should I be eating pre workout?? I always thought that it was good to get some fat/protein before working out?? So mostly complex carbs and a little protein?? someone give me an example please...


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2006)

hey hottie!
sounded like u had a 'groovy' weekend!  AND! Back in the gym today!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 30, 2006)

Wow, so your doing HIT now as well? Did I know that? Looking great and kudo's to you and your husband...it's always nice to have those periods of raw passion!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 30, 2006)

especially when those moments of raw passion are at 2 in the afternoon in your neighbors pool while everyone is mowing their lawn


----------



## naturaltan (May 30, 2006)

and the neighbours were where?   Sounds like our kind of neighbourhood.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 30, 2006)

oh, they were out of town...we were "watching" their pool...the rest of the neighbors were mowing


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2006)

Ooooohhhhhh, in the pool????  Ah, a girl after my own heart...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 30, 2006)




----------



## naturaltan (May 30, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> oh, they were out of town...we were "watching" their pool...the rest of the neighbors were mowing



that's like a private Hedo


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2006)

no passports needed....

where there fences? 
I could imagine the conversations? 
neighbor: Young couple..in the pool? What are you doing in there?
Billie: um...we're um...taking turns....seeing how long we can hold our breath for.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 30, 2006)




----------



## naturaltan (May 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I could imagine the conversations?
> neighbor: Young couple..in the pool? What are you doing in there?
> Billie: um...we're um...taking turns....seeing how long we can hold our breath for.



just a word of caution ... in a pool, that's easy, but in a hottub, that's a very different thing.   I've tried several times ... hard to do.


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2006)

-or-
neighbor: Young couple..in the pool? What are you doing in there?
Billie: um...we're um...workig on our stroking techniques...
neighbor: but..you're not moving...
Billie: Oh...gawd...YES we are!


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2006)

GREAT w/o my Friend, lookin SOLID in here!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 30, 2006)

Godo work, B!

I don't know what to tell you on the pre-WO food.  I always heard some protien (like whey) and a carbs (like oats) 1 hour to 90 min before lifting, but that may not be right.  Sorry.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 31, 2006)

Here's the prob though..I dont' have 60-90 minutes to spare before I workout...I get up at 9, eat, get to gym at 9:30-9:45, lift, cardio, tan, then meet hubby for lunch, go home, eat, shower, log workouts, then eat, do a load of laundry,and go to work...  

Therefore I need something that will give me energy pretty quick, and the stacker 2's that used to work so well, now do nothing for me...

oh, and Burner?? there were no fences


----------



## King Silverback (May 31, 2006)

I wouldn't eat, if your only up for a half hour before you w/o!!! If you need energy try some black coffee!!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (May 31, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Here's the prob though..I dont' have 60-90 minutes to spare before I workout...I get up at 9, eat, get to gym at 9:30-9:45, lift, cardio, tan, then meet hubby for lunch, go home, eat, shower, log workouts, then eat, do a load of laundry,and go to work...
> 
> Therefore I need something that will give me energy pretty quick, and the stacker 2's that used to work so well, now do nothing for me...



Personally, I have a bagel( preferably whole wheat) with a bit of jelly, a baked red potato and 4 ounces of fruit juice one hour before training. I take my thermogenic 20-30 minutes later and powdered glutamine, amino acids and a nitric oxide booster mixed in water 10-15 minutes before the workout. This is rather extreme.

For your food, how about a whole ( if not too big) or a half white bagel with either some jelly or a small dose of a complex carb such as a small potato ( or some crackers) 15-30 minutes before training? These simple carbs will get into your system quickly and give you an energy boost. Then if you want, take the Stacker 2 right afterwards.

On the Stacker 2, are you taking this on off days and/or at other times of the day? If so, maybe eliminate this then and only take it pre workout or pre cardio on cardio only days. Cutting the intake may make it more effective the times you do take it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 1, 2006)

sounds like a good idea Ego...I'll give it a shot 

will catch up in everyones journal tomorrow...they called me into work early today, and I just now got out


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Here's the prob though..I dont' have 60-90 minutes to spare before I workout...I get up at 9, eat, get to gym at 9:30-9:45, lift, cardio, tan, then meet hubby for lunch, go home, eat, shower, log workouts, then eat, do a load of laundry,and go to work...
> 
> Therefore I need something that will give me energy pretty quick, and the stacker 2's that used to work so well, now do nothing for me...
> 
> oh, and Burner?? there were no fences


 
you could try something like 2 slices of whole wheat toast and a 50g dextrose/maltodextrin drink pre-workout....since you only have like 1/2 hour before working out, I wouldn't eat a big meal or anything....the toast would be enough to settle your stomach and the 50g dextrose drink should provide plenty of energy for the workout, then post workout, you could eat something more sensible....
Two particular carb drinks that I really like are Glycoload from optimum nutrition and Ultra Fuel by Twin lab.  The orange flavors of both are fantastic, the ultra fuel tastes like Tang, mmm mmm.

And on the subject of thermogenics, I would personally NOT recommend Hot Rox...of course everyone's results will differ, but I had a bottle laying around and yesterday decided to take some and planned on finishing the bottle....well, about an hour after taking them, and for about 3 whole hours afterwards, I had an elevated heart rate and felt jumpy, like I couldnt just sit down and relax, and this was at 10:30 at night, when I usually try to go to sleep.  It was not a pleasant feeling, I don't know if it is the Hot Rox specifically, or if I am just very sensistive to these thermogenics, but try something else first!  

And that's my $.02


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks Stewey!! I bought a bottle of Lipo6...gonna see what all the hype is about 

here is yesterdays workout/food...the diet was a bit odd, because I didn't have time to plan everything out, and had to buy some stuff out of the machines at work, but I think I did good except for the granola bar at bedtime

5/31/06

Eliptical Machine...1 hour, 4.54 miles

Eats

pre-glutamine, 1/4 C. trail mix, energy drink sample..dont' remember what it was...but it sucked 
post-glut/creat, 1/2 sc. protein, 1 small bagel with jelly.
1-  2 egg whites, 1 egg, oats, 4 oz. OJ, 2 fish oils, multi
2-  2oz. deli turkey on WW, 1/2 c. cottage cheese, granola bar, 2 fish oils
snack- 4oz. yogurt
3-4oz chix, small Sweet potato, large spinach salad, 2 fish oils
snack- 1 c. pretzels, 7oz. whole milk
bed- 1 scoop whey, 8oz. milk, glutamine, granola bar

cals:  1763
prot:  156 (36%)
carbs:  199 (41%)
fat:  44 (23%)

Today!!  6/1/06
HIT  

Inc. DB press 30x9
Dec. fly 20x10

DB rows 35x9
hypers 0x10

squats 95x11
leg press 180x14

DB military 20x11
DB side lats 8x12

BB shrugs 95x15 increase

leg curls 50x11
DB SLDL 30x13

preacher curls 30x11
hammers 12x15 increase

dips 15x15 increase
kickbacks 10x10

standing calf machine 40x17 increase

dec. situps 10lbx12
DB side bends 20x17 increase

W/O time:  33:40

Treadmill, 35 minutes, 1.88 miles...I have killer shin splints from eliptical yesterday!! 

eats:  tried a small bagel today, but will try some potatoes tomorrow, I definetly need to switch from a small bagel to a large whole wheat one..half way through my cardio I was starving!!  I am switching some things around too, to increase my carbs a bit...hoping for energy!!  I've discovered that it's really all about experimenting to see what works for YOU 

pre-small white bagel with jelly, glut/creat.
post-glut/crea, small white bagel, banana, 1/2 sc. protein
1- WW waffle with natty PB, syrup, 1 sc. protein in 4oz. milk, 4 oz. OJ, 2 fish oils, multi
2- 4oz. turkey burger on WW bun, small spinach salad (I love these things!), 2 fish oils
snack- 4oz. yogurt, granola bar
3- 3oz. lean pork, 1 cup broccoli, 1/2 baked potato, 2 fish oils
snack- 1/2 C. cottage cheese, 3 WW crackers
bed-1 scoop whey, 6 oz. milk

cals:  1766
prot:  156 (37%)
carbs:  217 (46%)
fat:  34 (18%)

see you all tomorrow!! cardio day


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 1, 2006)

those are some nice numbers you put up there, I am impressed by a lot of them   

you must like this HIT stuff eh??


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 1, 2006)

well, if you go back to around march...you will see some MUCH bigger numbers, when I was doing p/rr/s....I just started HIT last week   but thanks Stewey


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> oh, and Burner?? there were no fences


hmm...we seem to have an exhibitionist on our hands!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 2, 2006)

hi all!  Cardio day...not much time though 

1 mile on Treadmill, 16 minutes
1.25 mile eliptical, 16:30 minutes
gonna hopefully have time tomorrow to do some yoga or bike...

eats:

pre-glut, 1/2 small baked potato, 1/2sc. protein, 2oz. OJ
post- glut, creat, 1/2 sc. protein, jelly sammitch on white
1-  2 egg whites, oats w/ brown sugar and raisins, 1 sc. protein
2-  3oz. deli turkey on WW bread, baby carrots, pretzels
snack-  WW bagel with natty PB and jelly, 7oz. Orange Juice
3-  Tortilla wrap with lots of chicken and mushrooms, large spinach salad
snack-  1 cup popcorn
bed-  1 scoop protein in 6oz. milk, glutamine

cals-  1747
prot-  159 (38%)
carbs-  244 (50%)
fat-  24 (13%)

may be back in tomorrow to catch up on journals...if not, have a great weekend


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> well, if you go back to around march...you will see some MUCH bigger numbers, when I was doing p/rr/s....I just started HIT last week   but thanks Stewey


Give it time Sister Billie, you will PASS those numbers like it's nothing, keep at it!!! Fantastic w/o too!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmm...we seem to have an exhibitionist on our hands!


You wish she was on your hands....


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> eats:  tried a small bagel today, but will try some potatoes tomorrow, I definetly need to switch from a small bagel to a large whole wheat one..half way through my cardio I was starving!!  I am switching some things around too, to increase my carbs a bit...hoping for energy!!  I've discovered that it's really all about experimenting to see what works for YOU


I read in a magazine a few months ago that you should drink a protein drink after you finish the weights and just before your cardio if you are doing cardio after your weight workout. Your body is in a catabolic state after training and if you do not supply some fast acting whey protein to your system, you risk catabolizing muscle during the cardio. Since I started doing this, I found that this also stopped my occasional feelings like you had of feeling hungry during cardio. 

After the cardio, I drink another whey protein shake plus my creatine and then eat and drink some simple carbs when I get home.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 3, 2006)

hi all...forgot that yesterday was my weigh in day..duh 

still 129lb, nothing lost, nothing gained (well hopefully muscle gained and fat lost, but you know how it is  )

Some news from yesterday...I found out that our gym owners are leaving on the 15th to go back to middle TN...don't know who the new owners are yet...so that kinda sucks...I hate to see them go 

Also, I found out that I got the Captain position on our walking team at work...I have an assistant and everything...  BUUUUUTTT.... on Monday, which is the kick off, we have to do the ChaCha Slide (some stupid dance) to show our team spirit and kick off the Shape up....and we get to perform it in front of all the important folks at work...seems pointless, but will be worth a few laughs anyways  

Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 3, 2006)

I see I have missed some great workouts in here.  Congrats on the Captain of the walk team.  I know you will be great.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> You wish she was on your....


oh....you naughty little vixen!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 4, 2006)

hi guys...I may miss the gym tomorrow...we are going to look at a pontoon boat, and hubby wants me there  I will do my best to get in there though, even if it's after work (midnight ) I will fill you in tomorrow!! 

Also..I stopped taking my creatine...something has been making my face break out really bad the last 2 weeks...it's got to be the creatine or glutamine, so I'm gonna lay off the creatine for a week to see if it clears up...I never get pimples!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 5, 2006)

Billie

Congratulations on being made Captain of the walk team.  Please be sure to get video footage of that "dance"....  

Hope the blemishes clear up.  You may have to experiment with a couple of different things.  It may not be the creatine at all, it may be the new diet.  Since you're adding in more fats and enriched flours...it could just be your skin/body trying to clear everything out.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 5, 2006)

B, how's that Lipo?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2006)

*This * is the journal that should have the title _It's getting hot in here..._


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> *This *is the journal that should have the title _It's getting hot in here..._


did somebody call me? 
oh..just my title...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 5, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hi guys...I may miss the gym tomorrow...we are going to look at a pontoon boat, and hubby wants me there  I will do my best to get in there though, even if it's after work (midnight ) I will fill you in tomorrow!!
> 
> Also..I stopped taking my creatine...something has been making my face break out really bad the last 2 weeks...it's got to be the creatine or glutamine, so I'm gonna lay off the creatine for a week to see if it clears up...I never get pimples!!


party barge! WAHOO!    is it gonna have a strong enough motor to pull a skier behind? (some of them do)


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 5, 2006)

Fitgirl70  said:
			
		

> It may not be the creatine at all, it may be the new diet.  Since you're adding in more fats and enriched flours...it could just be your skin/body trying to clear everything out.



I was thinking the same thing. But even if it is the creatine or glutamine, it could be an initial reaction that will go away. This has happened to me several times with new supplements. But after the first couple of weeks or when I stopped a cycle and then started again, the break outs did not reoccur.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 5, 2006)

well, I stopped the creatine, and the breakouts are nearly gone already..go figure   so far I like the lipo, but I just started it today..have you started your supp yet Tammy??

Made it to the gym with enough time for weights today 

Bench 70x11
flys 20x15 increase

lat PD 80x11
seated rows 50x15 increase

lunges 20x13
single leg ext. 30x11

front lats 10x11
mil. press mach. 50x15 increase

DB shrugs 35x10

DB SLDL 30x13
single leg curls 30x11

cory's 40x11
cable rope curls 50x10

v-bar press 60x15 increase
skulls 30x15 increase

seated calf raises 60x13

kneeling cable crunches 100x18 increase
powercrunch 20x10

w/o time:  31:11 

eats:

1-  1 slice WW toast with natty PB, Apple, fish oils, multi
pre-glut, 1/2 sc. protein, WW Bagel
post-  jelly sammitch on white, 1/2 sc. protein
2-  4 oz. chix on WW bread, small spinach salad, fish oils
snack-  6oz. yogurt, granola bar
3-  Turkey chili, WW crackers, 4oz. milk, fish oils
snack-  can of tuna
bedtime-  glut./1 sc. protein in 6oz. milk

cals:  1727
prot:  169 (41%)
carbs:  207 (41%)
fat:  31 (17%)

our walking program kicked off today, and I did really well with the dance   after the meeting, I sat and talked with my team members, and came up with the idea that everyone writes down their waist measurent, and weight when they total up their mileage at the end of the week, and I would keep that on a separate chart, where only they and I would see it, and I'll figure the TOTAL pounds lost/gained, and TOTAL inches lost/gained for the whole team (everyones goal in the group is to lose weight)  That way no one else knows their weight, and they are part of a group total, not just individual...they all loved the idea...made me feel good   oh...and our group name is the Blue Devils...kinda fits, doesn't it??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2006)

Billie - I haven't started my supps yet, haven't received them yet, but that's good because I'm not back to the gym yet.  I am going to go in the morning though, even if it's just to get in some cardio...I miss being at the gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 6, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I miss being at the gym.


me too! There's this girl...er..I mean..these weights...
 

Hiya Billie, Ms. Blue Devil!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 6, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> me too! There's this girl...er..I mean..these girls...




Yeeeeaaaaa......I knew it had to be girls....the weights would not be what you're missing....it is however what I miss!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 6, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Yeeeeaaaaa......I knew it had to be girls....the weights would not be what you're missing....it is however what I miss!


hey...I DO miss the weights.
Now...do you know awesome it feels to be lying on a bench, with 315lbs loaded on the bar....you get mentally set...get ready...have your spotter help u unrack that imposing looking weight...bring it down under control and then explode it back to near lockout...and do that for sets?
It's been a while since I have been able to do that...yeah...I miss that. 
ohh..BTW...I am on my way out the door in a sec to the GYM...refer to my journal in a couple hours...

wuv ya!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 6, 2006)

hmmm...the weights or the girls....is there an ALL OF THE ABOVE?? lol... 


Today is cardio day 

Treadmill, 1.65 miles, 30 minutes
Eliptical, 2.0 miles, 26 minutes


today is an unscheduled day of team walking, I don't figure we will walk more than 1-2 miles, which is why I still did so much cardio this morning...I am so excited to be helping people...I met one girl at the gym this morning...and I was so proud of her, she did 3 miles her first time out!!   all of this advice that I've been doling out has got me seriously thinking about some PT courses.... 

as far as my food...I decided to just start throwing together my own eats, I mean, I can probably do better just by listening to my body and what it needs at different times of the day instead of going by some book...also Wed. I will have to work around whatever they feed us at our nutrition classes...usually Subway or Sandwiches...not the best in the world, but better than what some of these folks normally eat 

eats for today..
pre- 1 sc. protein, glutamine
post-  jelly sammitch on white, 1/2 sc protein/glut.
1-  oats with brown sugar and raisins, 3 egg whites, 1 scoop whey, fish oils, multi
2-  2oz. deli turkey on WW, 4 oz. yogurt with strawberries, raw carrots 
snack-  6oz. yogurt, granola bar, fish oils
3-  4oz chix, 1/2 baked potato, 1/2 c. peas, large spinach salad, fish oils
snack- 1 cup pretzels
bed-  1 sc. protein in 6oz. milk

cals-  1752
prot-  167 (40%)
carbs- 231(49%)
fat-     20 (11%)


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 6, 2006)

Great w/o Captain Sister Billie!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 6, 2006)

we walked 1 mile last night...everyone did well


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2006)

good morning! Happy Hump Day to you, Captain!


----------



## Devlin (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey girl...Workouts are looking good.  Great job with the Captain position.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 7, 2006)

busy day guys...will catch up and post todays workout tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2006)

Come in when you can Billie....oh, by the way, I started my MP today.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

Military Police? I didn't know you had a thing for military police (MP). ..I've still got my uniform...and handcuffs...wanna play body cavity search??


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

Good morning, ladies!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Military Police? I didn't know you had a thing for military police (MP). ..I've still got my uniform...and handcuffs...wanna play body cavity search??



YES


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> YES


ma'am..I'm gonna need you remove your clothes, assume the position and do whatever the nice policeman tells you.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice policeman
Nice policeman
Nice policeman


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

no..please....resist...


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 8, 2006)

Whats up billie!  Hows everything going?  

Hope all is well on the homefront!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi Guys!!!  Tammy and Mikey!! Wanna play good cop/bad cop?? since Mikey is the nice cop, that means I get to be the bad one... 

DB...it's nice to see you in here!! Everything is going well...this walking thing is taking more time out of my life than I thought it would!!  My team wants to make a goal to be the team with the most weight loss/miles walked so we can get the top prize of jackets...last year the top weightloss was 22lb...and since I have no intention of losing 20lb, I decided to help my team with distance...my goal is 5 miles a day, and I'm getting real close  (treadmill and eliptical count into this total)

okay...here is my workout/eats from yesterday, everything was thrown together, since I had no time to plan anything, I think I did really well on short notice!!

dec. DB bench 30x11
incline fly 20x10

assisted p/u -80x10
DB pullover 35x11

leg press 180x17 increase
leg ext. 60x10

face pulls 70x13 increas
arnolds 15x11

bb shrugs 100x9

SLDL 75x12
leg curls 50x10

preacher curls 30x13 increase
DB curls 15x9

rope pressdown 60x10
o/h DB ext. 25x11

standing calf mach. 60x13

dec. crunch 10x12
oblique crunch 5x11

w/o time:  31:06

Elipt. mach. 12:30, 1 mile

walking with team, 30 minutes, 1.4 miles
total:  2.4 miles 

eats:
pre-  glut. 1/2 sc. protein, 1/2 WW bagel
post-  glut. 2 mini bagels, 1/2 sc. protein
1-  1 WW waffle with natty PB, 1 sc. protein, 6 oz. milk
2-  2oz. Deli turkey on WW bread, raw carrots
snack-  WW bagel with PB
3-  3oz. lean pork roast, 1/2 Sw. potato, large spinach salad
snack-granola bar
bed-  Protein bar, glut.

Cals:  1744
prot:  146 (35%)
carbs: 186 (37%)
fat:  51 (28%)

Today! Cardio day 

10 minutes treadmill, .55 miles
55 minutes eliptical, 4.11 miles
total:  4.77 miles ( I WILL hit 5 miles a day )

food is a bit funny today...hubby wanted to take me out to lunch after the gym, so I indulged a bit...grilled catfish (within reason...I fixed the rest of my day around it...ended up okay...)

Pre-  glut. 1 scoop protein
1-  8oz. grilled catfish, 1/2 c. white rice, glut.
2-  3oz. deli ham on WW bread, raw carrots, 4oz. OJ
snack-  4oz. yogurt, granola bar
3-  4oz. chix, 1/2 baked potato, 1 cup broccoli, 4 oz. milk
snack-  1 c. pretzels
bed-  1/2 C. cottage cheese, 1/2 sc. protein, apple, glut.

cals:  1731
prot:  155 (37%)
carbs:  180 (38%)
fat:  47  (25%)

see you all tomorrow !!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 8, 2006)

Lookin good hun!  I see your determined to kick some ass!  I need to work on my diet LOL....your making me jelous!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> no..please....resist...



I like my hair pulled!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I like my hair pulled!


I like to refer it hair...as reins..... 
then..a little slap! then...giddyup!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2006)

so did that workout wear you out, Billie?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 8, 2006)

Great w/o Sister Billie, lookin strong my Friend!!! How are you feeling???


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 9, 2006)

WOW what do I see when I load this journal......



			
				Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I like my hair pulled!


 God I love this country


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 9, 2006)

Yes, I tend to like a good hair pullin', good smack on the ass session every now and then


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

good..make sure the clone of u I get likes the same!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 9, 2006)

wow, me and Tammy ARE a lot alike...I like the hair pulling/ass slap combo too...

well, today is Friday, and my last HIT session for the week...I'm pooped!  I tried BB military presses for the first time ever today...I likey 

Pec deck 70x12 increase
Dec. fly 20x15 increase

cl. grip PD 80x11
rev. grip BB rows 55x11

hacks 70x17 increase
single leg ext. 30x11

BB military press 45x12 def. increase!
side lats 8x11

DB shrugs 35x10

DB SLDL 30x12
single leg curls 30x11

hammers 15x10
cable curls 60x8

cl. grip bench 55x10
sing. rev pushdown 35x9

DB calf raises 15(2)x16 increase

stab. ball crunches x18 increase
knee raises x8

w/o time:  30:14 
eliptical machine 35 minutes, 3 miles 

Eats so far:

pre- sc. protein, glut.
post- glut. jelly sammitch
1- WW waffle with natty PB and syrup

I don't know what the rest of the day holds...my hubby and I are both off of work, so he wants to take me somewhere to eat...I will do my best to keep it clean!!!

Oh yeah...today's weigh in...128lb. 1 pound lost..er...probably water, but I'll take it!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I don't know what the rest of the day holds...my hubby and I are both off of work



Answer. . . . .



			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> the hair pulling/ass slap combo



 

I need to get my girl in here so ya'll can teach her a thing or two


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *b_reed23*
_
I don't know what the rest of the day holds...my hubby and I are both off of work_


Answer. . . . .

Quote:
Originally Posted by *b_reed23*
_the hair pulling/ass slap combo_


 

...so....chocolate sauce and whipped cream?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 9, 2006)

Fantastic w/o Sister Billie!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 9, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...so....chocolate sauce and whipped cream?



Who said something about human banana splits.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

um...billie?


----------



## Devlin (Jun 9, 2006)

Damn girls  

 I have to chime in here.  I'm not a fan of the hair pulling, but the ass slapping is a different story.  

Ohh and nice workout Billie


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2006)

<Burner's taking notes>


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 9, 2006)

well, I can't indulge TOO much...but lets just say the diet went to hell today....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2006)

sure you can! DOn't be afraid! Just let it out!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2006)

hi guys!!  Great workout today, plus it's walking day for my team...so I am probably gonna hit my 5 mile goal today!! I guess the next goal will be 6...

DB bench 30x10
flys 25x9  felt good

cl. grip PD 80x9
T-bar rows 30x10
hypers 0x14 increase

squats 95x11
leg ext. 60x11

DB military 20x11
front lats 10x9

BB shrugs 105x9

SLDL 75x12
leg curls 50x11

cory curls 40x12 increase
conc. curls 10x12  increase

dips 20x15 increase
kickbacks 10x12 increase

seated calves 60x12

kneeling cable cr. 110x15 increase
powercrunch 20x10

eliptical, 50 minutes, 4.0 miles...I will BREAK 5.0 miles by the end of they day 

workout time:  35:30

(cals may be a bit lower this week...with this heat, it's so hard to eat enough without feeling sick   )

pre-glut. 1/2 sc. protein, 1 slice WW toast
post-glut. 1/2 sc. protein, jelly sandwich on white
1-  egg white omlette, 1 slice WW toast, 4 oz. OJ
2-  lean ham sandwich on WW, baby carrots, 1 sc. protein
snack-  6 oz. yogurt, granola bar
3-  4 oz. turkey breast cutlet, 1/2 sweet potato, large spinach salad
snack- 1c. pretzels
bed- 1 sc. protein w/ 1 TBSP natty PB, glut.

cals:  1606
prot:  162 42%
carbs: 191 42%
fat:  26  15%

talk to everyone tomorrow!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

wahoo! Look at you go! When are you gonna go to regular dips? Looks like u own that machine!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2006)

Good luck with the walkin hun....great workout though!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice work, B.  

Hey, if you are getting in a 5 mile walk, why not go for a 3 mile run?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 12, 2006)

Burner...I am doing dips off a bench right now...I can't do upright, they hurt my shoulders...
DB...thanks 
Pylon...I am on a walking team, right now I am going for distance...after a few weeks, I may be switching to jogging...we will see


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 12, 2006)

FANTASTIC w/o Sister Billie!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Burner...I am doing dips off a bench right now...I can't do upright, they hurt my shoulders...
> DB...thanks
> Pylon...I am on a walking team, right now I am going for distance...after a few weeks, I may be switching to jogging...we will see


gotcha!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 13, 2006)

no time to check up in everyones journal today...will catch up with everyone tonight or tomorrow...some members of the walking team want to meet today, and I had to go pick up my new Altima   Also, I walked 1.39 miles with the team yesterday, knocking out 5.39 miles for yesterday 

Mucho Cardio!!

Warm up on Treadmill, 15 minutes, .86 miles
Eliptical Machine, 1 hr. 4.62 miles
total:   5.48, plus whatever we walk today..I'm gonna blow 6 miles a day out of the water!! 

eats:

pre-  glut. 1 sc. protein, 1/2 WW bagel
post-  2 white mini bagels, 1/2 sc. whey
1-  oats with raisins and brown sugar, 1 sc. protein, 4oz. OJ
2-  3 oz. deli ham on WW, small spinach salad, apple
snack- 6 oz. yogurt, granola bar
3-  6 oz. shrimp with 1/2 sweet potato, large spinach salad
snack-  1 c. popcorn
bed-  glut. 1/2 C cotage cheese, 4 oz. yogurt

6 fish oils, 1 multi, lipo6

Cals- 1623
prot- 162 42%
carbs-210  47%
fat- 11 19%

take care everyone!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2006)

pssstttt   Ms. New Booty


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2006)

Dang...that's a lot of hoofin!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey! A new car! What color? ish I woulda known...buddy is getting rid of his 05 Altima SER. FAST, sexy car.
betcha he woulda made u a good deal!
When do we gets pics of the new ride?
little hottie in a sharp car!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 14, 2006)

it's not all THAT sharp, but it is fast, and good on gas (only has a 2.4)  It is Silver 

Well, remember I was saying I was gonna get 6 miles in yesterday?? Well...I walked 2 miles with the group for a total of........7.49 miles   

Today:

dec. DB bench 30x12
mach. fly 40x15 increase

assist. pullups -80x10
st. arm press 50x9
low back mach. 110x16, 10ct. hold on last rep, increase

leg press 200x10
single ext. 30x11

face pulls 80x11
arnolds 15x13 increase

DB shrugs 35x10

DB SLDL 30x11
single leg curls 30x12

preachers 30x15, 10ct. hold on last rep, increase
cable rope curls 50x14 increase

skulls 40x10
rope pressdown 60x10

standing calf mach. 60x12

dec. situps 10lbx12
oblique crunches 5lbx18 increase

w/o time, 34:30

elipt:  35 minutes 2.67 miles
treadmill:  30 minutes, 1.79 miles
total:  4.46 + more walking with team tonight 

I will post food later on...I have to go have blood work done for the walking team tomorrow, and we can't eat/drink for 12 hrs prior...the problem?? I don't know if my bloodwork is at 9am, or 3pm...hopefully it is early so I can eat tomorrow!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 14, 2006)

billie.   Eeewwwww,  I hate fasting!  Nice workout!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2006)

what she said!
(I woulda said the same thing...but she beat me to it)
I have to have blood work done too....I can be at the clinich by 0700, so stop eating around 6 - 7pm the night before...

I like the Altima. Nice car.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 14, 2006)

Great w/o Sister Billie, how are you feeling??? Are you happy with the fullbody, or are you ready for a upper/lower split???


----------



## Devlin (Jun 14, 2006)

Great workouts  How are you feeling with all the cardio?  Congrats on the new car.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi BilliBear  

Hows that HIT stuff working for ya ? A new car !! Cool !!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

so..pics of said new car!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2006)

I think Billie would really like the split.  I thought full body was the best thing ever....until I went to splits!

Those are awesome!  I have Uppers tomorrow btw.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 15, 2006)

Wednesday...and additional 2.86 miles with my team..
eats:  

pre- 1/2 sc. protein, WW bagel
post-1/2 sc. protein, Jelly sandwich on white
1-  WW waffle with natty PB, apple
2-  2oz. ham on WW bread, 1 sc. protein, 6 oz. yogurt
snack-  4oz. yogurt, granola bar
3-  4oz. Turkey breast cutlet, 1/2 baked potato, 1 c. broccoli
snack-  banana

and...that's it, stopped eating and drinking at 9pm for my bloodwork...more on that below...

cals:  1548
prot:  127  34%
carbs:  215  49%
fat:  28  17%

Today!!
cardio day, 10 m. warmup on Treadmill,  .61 miles
50 minutes elipt. 4.09 miles

eats:

pre-1 sc. protin, 1/2 WW bagel
post-jelly sandwich, 1/2 sc. whey
1-  oats, raisins, brown sugar, 1 sc. whey, 4 oz. OJ
2-  2 oz. ham on WW bread, carrots, apple
snack- 4 oz. yogurt, granola bar
3-  4oz. turkey breast cutlet, 1/2 baked potato, large spinach salad
snack- banana
bed- 1/2 c. cottage cheese

cals:  1643
prot:  148  38%
carbs:  236  52%
fat:  18  10%


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 15, 2006)

Fitty...thanks!!  I hate fasting too...I was SO thirsty!!  

Burnsy...may try to get pics of the ride up next week...I'm gonna wash/wax and detail this weekend...AND put a amp/speaker in the back 

Archy...for right now I am VERY happy with fullbody...it kicks my ass!!   I may do 1 more week of it, then switch to uppers/lowers...how many exercises per body part on the uppers/lowers so I can start planning them??

Dev...the cardio has been fun, beleive it or not...I'm trying to make sure I eat enough calories and carbs to keep my energy up and to keep the weight from flying off too fast 



Okay...first of all, they checked my height in bare feet...and I'm 4'11 3/4...doh!!! I've been bragging to everyone that I'm 5'1, and now I'm shorter that my original size of 5'0...

Glucose...71
blood pressure...90/68
cholesterol....156
BMI...25   gonna have to drop a few pounds to lower this number

everything was excellent besides the BMI


----------



## Pylon (Jun 15, 2006)

Good to see the numbers are in your favor!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2006)

Billie, I need to go and log my lowers for yesterday, but check it out and check out my uppers from Monday I think it was...that will give  you an idea of what to do.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> post-1/2 sc. protein, Jelly sandwich on white
> 1- WW waffle with natty PB, apple[/qoute]
> hhmmm.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 15, 2006)

hey...quick carbs after a workout!! (the jelly sandwich)
and I do the waffle thing once a week, they are good for you!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

that's what I keep telling myself too!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2006)

Lookin good, got your pics today!!! When you go to an Upper/Lower split, you pick 2-4 exercises per bodypart!!! Larger ones 3-4, Smaller ones 2-3!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 15, 2006)

(pppsssstttt...Archie.....you know my email....hook a brotha up!)


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> BMI...25   gonna have to drop a few pounds to lower this number



How did they test this? I'm skeptical of any BMI readings if you are muscular and/or athletic. My Omron says 29 and thats absurd.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2006)

psssttt   Mrs. New Booty


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 16, 2006)

hi folks!! Ego..it was an Omron, but the online ones say 25 too...hey, it's just an additional motivation factor...normal is 24.9...so it's not like I'm WAY off!

Hiya NT!! 

TGIF!!!!
pec deck 70x14 increase
dec. flys 25x8 PR!!!!

Rev. BB rows 55x15 increase
DB p/o 35x 14...increase * I feel a PR comin on next week 

hacks 80x10
lunges 20x14

BB press 50x8 PR!!!!
side lats 8x10

BB shrugs 105x9

SLDL 75x12
leg curls 50x11

hammers 15x10
cable curls 60x8

cl grip bench 55x10
Single rev. cable pressdown 35x11

DB Calf raises 20x12

stability ball cr. 5(2) x12
saxons 3x8

w/o time 33:14
eliptical 45 minutes 3.51 miles

eats:

pre- glut. 1 sc. whey, 1/2 WW bagel
1-  8oz. grilled catfish, 1/4c. white rice, glut.
2-  2 oz. ham on WW bread, 6oz. yogurt
snack- apple, granola bar
3-  shrimp stir fry (broccoli, couliflower, shrimp)
snack-  banana
bed- 1 sc. whey in 6oz. skim milk

cals:  1616
prot:  153 40%
carbs: 157 33%
fat:  48  28%

have a great weekend!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 16, 2006)

EXCELLENT w/o Sister Billie, Fantastic PR's too!!! Keep at it, you are doing a Great job!!!

Hope your weekend is great too!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 16, 2006)

most of my Saturday will be spent thinking about you, big guy!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 16, 2006)

oops...forgot today was friday, weigh in!!

today...127, 1lb lost!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah Billie!!!!!  

Now we're even more alike than previously thought!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> oops...forgot today was friday, weigh in!!
> 
> today...127, 1lb lost!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hiya Billie!
Good workout! PR's do make ya feel better! 

"working out releases endorphins. Endorphins make you happy. Happy people just don't go around killing people."
- Legally Blonde


----------



## Devlin (Jun 16, 2006)

Congrats on the tests, the PR's, and the weight lost.  I wouldn't stress the BMI too much.  You will be able to hit the normal limits with no problem.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2006)

Heya you lookin good in here!!!  Grats on the weight loss!

Oh pictures...ya gotta get them...and what about measurments doin them to?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 16, 2006)

my measurements are in the "group" journal...and Archy (mr. president) has my starting pics


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey Billie, how goes it?  I'm taking you down in the comp!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 17, 2006)

Bring it on, big guy...Bring it on 


just dropped in to post that I walked for 40 minutes today, 2.28 miles, also did 15 minutes of Yoga


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 19, 2006)

Looking great in here Billie. Your HIT is looking strenous!!!! Congrats on the weight loss. This comp is going to be fun!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm already having a blast...between this comp we have going, my walking team, PLUS my HIT, I have so much motivation that it's almost overwhelming 

well, we went to the lake yesterday to spend time with my neice, will try to post a pic later...to make a long story short...she wore me the hell out!! I was sore all over this morning, so my workout was not 100%, strength was down, but I def. got a workout in yesterday! 

DB bench 30x12 increase
machine fly 50x10

u/h lat PD 70x12 increase
DB rows 35x8
hypers 5x10

squats 95x12
leg. ext. 60x12

DB military 20x10
front lats 10x10

upright rows 30x14 increase

DB SLDL 30x17 increase
single leg curls 30x10

cory curls 50x8
conc. curls 12x12 increase

dips 25x10
kickbacks 12x10

standing calf machine 60x12

kneeling cable cr. 110x17 increase
powercrunch 20x11

w/o time 35:51

treadmill 10min. .60 miles
eliptical 1 hour, 4.64 miles
my team is walking tonight..so probably some additional mileage to post later   Also..I think I am going to try HISE shrugs on Wednesday 

eats: 
pre- 1/2 sc. protin, mini white bagel
post- jelly sammitch on white, 1/2 sc. protein
1-  egg white omlette with cheese, 4oz. OJ
2-  2oz. turkey on WW bread, baby carrots, 1 sc. protein
snack- WW bagel with natty PB
3-  3oz. lean sirloin, broccoli, couliflour, carrots
snack-  banana
bedtime-  1 sc. protein in 6oz. milk

cals:  1631
prot:  164 
carbs:  191
fat:  28


----------



## fantasma62 (Jun 19, 2006)

there, sorry to litter your journal with my unfathomable questions, but I was looking at your fist HIT workout. If you remember I asked the question about women and HIT and you were kind enough to give me some guide in regards to women. Yeap, that's me....
I looked at your first workout and noticed that you did a lot of work. My question really goes to the fact that my wife may have lifted weights in her lifetime once and it may have been for a few weeks only. She was more into Spinning and other aerobic type stuff.
If you were to look at that first workout, would you take some things out as she is a beginner, or go ahead and kill her the first time?
THanks in advanced....

Sorry, I forgot to add that it is on Page 82 of your journal...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 19, 2006)

Can I answer Fantasma?  I do HIT too and I really love it!  I am of the opinion (and billie might be as well), that you just go ahead and get it over with the first time off the blocks.  I would definitely tell your wife to start with a lesser weight that what Billie and myself do, but she can handle it I'll bet!  Once she starts to gain some strength, she'll probably think the weight she's been using has gotten too light and she might want to add 5 or 10 pounds...just depends on what she feels comfortable with.  Keep her reps around where billie and I are though, so the heavier the better, just enough where she can get around 10-12 reps!

I didn't think I'd like it and I love it.
Billie didn't think she'd like it and she loves it.
I'd be willing to venture that your wife will feel the same

Tell her good luck from all of us!!   


HIT IT!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Jun 19, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Can I answer Fantasma? I do HIT too and I really love it! I am of the opinion (and billie might be as well), that you just go ahead and get it over with the first time off the blocks. I would definitely tell your wife to start with a lesser weight that what Billie and myself do, but she can handle it I'll bet! Once she starts to gain some strength, she'll probably think the weight she's been using has gotten too light and she might want to add 5 or 10 pounds...just depends on what she feels comfortable with. Keep her reps around where billie and I are though, so the heavier the better, just enough where she can get around 10-12 reps!
> 
> I didn't think I'd like it and I love it.
> Billie didn't think she'd like it and she loves it.
> ...


 
Hi You can call me Tony, everyone here does  

I may not have explained myself correctly.  I actually meant if she was to do all of the exercises that you folks perform or if I should go ahead and have her do all of them.  You two are bad asses, and if I was to start her at that weight, she'd kill me.... 
Thanks a million for your answer.  Billie had written in a thread that I started under "Training" that you also were doing HIT so I went ahead and also printed out your workout too.


----------



## boilermaker (Jun 19, 2006)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Hi You can call me Tony, everyone here does
> 
> I may not have explained myself correctly.  I actually meant if she was to do all of the exercises that you folks perform or if I should go ahead and have her do all of them.  You two are bad asses, and if I was to start her at that weight, she'd kill me....
> Thanks a million for your answer.  Billie had written in a thread that I started under "Training" that you also were doing HIT so I went ahead and also printed out your workout too.


If I could chime in here.  HIT might be just what she needs if she hasn't been able to get into lifting before.  Each workout is over before you can think of getting bored and you can difinitely feel like you've made progress.  No lifting 3 sets of 10 reps on all kinds of exercises.  That gets boring for me.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 19, 2006)

Excellent w/o Sister Billie!!! I would NOT start your wife out with that many exercises Brother Tony!!! Have her start for 2 weeks at 1 exercise per bodypart, then after 2 weeks tell her to HIT it hard, or go Home, LOL!!! Nah just kidding!!! These 2 excellent Sisters in HIT where tossing around some serious numbers anyway before I suggested HIT, if your wife has been working out then I say by all means HIT it hard, if shes relatively new to the Iron Game, I say start her out with 1 exercise per bodypart for at least 2-4 weeks!!! You remember how HIT affected you, it's NO Joke, so be gentle my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2006)

hiya Billie! You litle hottie you!
Have a good weekend?
yeah...I see...that your niece 'wore' you out...looked liked a good workout to me....
hmm....


----------



## fantasma62 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Billie, could you shoot by my journal and critique my wife's proposed workout?  As I do Fitgirl's, I also value your input in my idea of a workout for my wife. 
I asked for Fitgirl's opinion too...

Thanks and sorry to bug ya......


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 19, 2006)

thanks for helping guys!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 20, 2006)

yesterday my team walked 2.45 miles, so that brings yesterdays total to...

7.68 miles 

Todays cardio...
eliptical, 1 hour, 4.47 miles, also walking later on...

will post eats tonight...I have my first nutrition class tonight, and they are providing supper...we will see if they truly feed us nutritional stuff, or junk


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

hiya billie!
that would be kinda funny, eh? A nutricional class serving pizza, soda and desserts...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 20, 2006)

jelly bean!  Can't wait to hear about that nutritional class.   Who is hosting it?  If you guys are hosting one for each other, I can send you some information that might prove worthy!  You know we have a nutrition department here too and there are tons of pamphlets and stuff that I could send you.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2006)

...I just walked around the building....proud of me...ain't ya!

(I had to step into the 95 degree heat....the training room where I am building my server is friggin FREEZING!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 20, 2006)

How goes it Sister Billie, thank you for the compliments!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 20, 2006)

it's held by my job...but pamphlets are always welcome!! Class got canceled...the nurse had to take a co-worker to emergency room because she put her pinky finger into a roller..and TAAADAA!...no more pinky


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2006)

good morning! Happy Hump Day!
How's our favorite 'Wolverine' doing today? (Michigan State)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll send you some stuff


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2006)

hey....did u cut your air? it looks shorter than it did in the pics of u and the hubby next to the car....


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 21, 2006)

Lookin good in her B!  You are just a machine!!!  I'll send ya some lube...errrrr...I mean oil to keep thast engine runnin


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 21, 2006)

hey all!!  Here is info for yesterday...

walked an additional 3.55 with team, for a total of...8.02 miles 
no time today to list yesterdays food, but here are stats...

cals:  1600
prot:  164  42%
carbs:  191  41%
fat:  28  16%

Today!!

Inc. Bench 55x14 increase
Bench 70x10

assist. p/h -80x13 increase
seated rows 60x10
low back machine 140x10

leg press 200x15 increase
sing. leg ext. 30x12

mil. press mach. 60x10
face pulls 80x11

HISE shrugs 40x15 increase (these were fun!!)

SLDL 75x15 increase
leg curls 50x10

preachers 35x9
rope curls 60x13 increase

skulls 40x14 increase
v-bar press 80x8

seated calves 70x10

dec. situps 10x13
oblique cr. 10x10
w/o time 35:14

treadmill, walk/run intervals, 15 min. 1.15 miles   
elipt. 50 min. 3.85 miles

Next week my meals will be jumbled up a bit...Mondays and Wednesdays we walk before work, and it has been SO hot..if I eat, I get sick, if I don't eat I get sick...so I will be taking a protein smoothie with me (whey, yogurt, milk, fruit) it fills me up, and tastes like icecream   possibly will eat some veggies or fruit before hand.

eats:
pre-1/2 sc. whey, 1/2 WW bagel
post-  1/2 sc. whey, jelly sand. on white
1-  Protein smoothie (see above)
2-  1/2 turkey sandwich, banana, baby carrots, 1/2 sc. protein
snack-  4oz. yogurt, apple
3-  large spinach salad, 4oz. grilled Tilapia, 1/3 C. kidney beans (I will most certainly be smelling like ROSES later on tonight  )
snack-WW bagel w/ natty PB
bed-  1/2 C. Cottage cheese

cals:  1643
prot:  153  39%
carbs: 214  46%
fat:  25  15%

have a great day!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2006)

hey! U too!
looka that ass. pull ups! U are getting them! Now, drop the resistance...13 is too many reps...before long..u will be doing just your body weight and kicking ass!


----------



## Decker (Jun 22, 2006)

Man, you are one strong girl.  The density and fullness of your w/os is incredible.  Way to go.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2006)

if I wasn't married to the best wife in the world, I'd be in love with BIllie


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

can't u have a best misstris?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2006)

can't u have a best misstress?


----------



## Devlin (Jun 22, 2006)

Looking good in here Billie  Also looks like the walk team is kicking butt already, must be the great captain they have


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2006)

Look at that w/o, way to go Sister Captain Billie!!! Looking Solid!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 26, 2006)

Sorry I have been MIA people!  last Thurs/Fri I had to work 12 hrs, plus the walking team, AND I am training 2 women at my gym!   I have started them on an HIT program with one exercise per body part right now, I'm so excited!

I will be back later after work to post my routine for today..I started an upper/lower split this week


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh yeah!  Isn't that an awesome feeling when someone asks for your help with their training or diet or both!  I always liked that!

Man, you've been a busy, busy girl...don't worry about being MIA....we know you're just out playin'


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 26, 2006)

Make sure you have some fun...or you'll let life pass you by!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 27, 2006)

eats for Monday:

cals: 1634
prot: 143
carbs: 229
fat: 26

weights: uppers/lowers this week....do you guys think I should do 2 or 3 days?? I have been jogging/running/walking so much...plus the extra training, I am just afraid that I will over do it...I asked Archy...and he is gonna check out my training also and give his opinion...but all are welcome to give feedback!! I tried to have my "finishing" move be a machine to fatigue whatever I had left in me 

DB bench 35x9
dec. fly 25x8
inc. DB bench 30x8
machine fly 50x10

assisted pullups -70x8
DB pullover 40x9 PR!!!
t-bar row 40x12 increase
machine wide row 60x8

Arnolds 20x10
front lats 10x9
machine military press 60x11

HISE shrugs 60x10 PR!!!!

cory curls 50x8
conc. curls 15x8
preacher curl machine 30x14 increase

dips 25x12 increase
kickbacks 12x12 increase
tricep press machine 40x14 increase

cardio:
1 hr. eliptical, 5.07 miles
team walking 50 minutes, 2.50 mils
total: 7.57 miles 

todays eats will be posted later (nutrition class tonight and Thursday)
todays cardio: 8.25 mile walk/run


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow, excellent w/o Sister Billie!!! I would highly suggest you cut the exercises back, and see how you feel!!! If thats too much, then please go back to fullbody, but only twice a week (Monday/Thursday) or so!!! Let me know how you feel after a week of that!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 27, 2006)

can I pretty, pretty please stick with a 4/3 routine, 2 times a week?? PLEASE??????


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 28, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> can I pretty, pretty please stick with a 4/3 routine, 2 times a week?? PLEASE??????


How about every 3-4 days workout???


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Sorry I have been MIA people! last Thurs/Fri


hi billie!
I've been gone too...hmm....maybe we should start a rumor why we were both missing...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 28, 2006)

OK, you didn't hear this from me:
I heard from my brother's girlfriend, that said that Steve said he heard from his like workout buddy that Billie and Mike were both out for the last two days.  Steve's workout buddy like heard from Roc that Billie was seen holding hands with Mike and from what Dev said - Mike looked like he was like getting a little too cozy, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2006)

...and now billie has a hard time walking......but this is just rumor....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 28, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> How about every 3-4 days workout???


 
isn't that 2 times a week??


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2006)

hiya Billie! Happy Hump Day to you!


----------



## Luke95 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey Billie


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...and now billie has a hard time walking......but this is just rumor....



Why?  Did you step on her foot?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 29, 2006)

Wednesday:  had to visit a friend in the hospital, so my cardio was short...gonna have to make it up, don't wanna let the team down!  I did 2.6 miles of walking.

Thursday:
lowers

Hypers 5x15 increase
leg press 230x12
lunges 20x15 increase
Single leg ext. 30x12
SLDL 85x11
leg curls 50x12
standing calf raises 80x12
seated calf raises 80x11

kneeling cable cr. 120x12
powercrunch 20x12
w/o time, 21:30 
7.5 miles total for today...maybe some more tonight, or possible make up miles Saturday before we leave for the river 

Meals the last couple of days have been so-so, too many carbs (the good kind) and not enough protein...gonna try to do better today though 

I need some ideas of snacks I can take on the boat with me that won't make me look like a weirdo with all of our friends around...they will be eating burgers, hot dogs, and potato chips, etc.  I already bought some fat-free weiners, and turkey sausage, thinking about whole wheat crackers and cheese??  Someone give me some suggestions!  thanks


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Why? Did you step on her foot?


ssshh...I'm not tellin'....


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 29, 2006)

Here are some ideas for ya:
Apple slices with PB
Protein Smoothies made with yogurt
Hummus spread on whole-wheat crackers or a whole-grain bagel 
Homemade protein muffins using egg whites and cottage cheese
Celery dipped in low-fat cottage cheese or PB
Low-fat mozzarella cheese sticks
Beef jerky
Maybe a low-fat egg salad (see recipe section)
Homemade baked tortilla chips and salsa
Baked sweet potato wedges/chips


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 29, 2006)

All excellent ideas there aggie


----------



## Devlin (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree with Fitgirl, great ideas.  Cold, crisp veges with a healthy dip are a great idea.  

Workout looks great Billie and you are kicking butt with the walking


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> isn't that 2 times a week??


   

Great w/o too Sister Billie!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2006)

mmm...hummus and jerkey...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll take the hummus on crackers!   Oh, wait a minute.......I can't have crackers


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'll take the hummus on crackers!   Oh, wait a minute.......I can't have crackers



Why?  OK, the cleansing thing, but why are they off limits there?  All bread products out?  Because I can hook you up with come homemade cracker recipies if it's a processed food thing...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 30, 2006)

Yeah, no crackers, no bread, no pasta, no rice, no nothing, nadda, zilch, zippo!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 30, 2006)

Is that during the ramp up phase or forever?  Is it all starches?  What about potatoes?  Sweet potatoes?  'Cause I don't think I could do that forever, but for a few weeks its feasable...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 30, 2006)

morning guys!! 

cardio day...eliptical, 20 minutes, 1.60 miles
bike, 35 minutes, 7.41 miles 

 
weigh in and measurements in comp. journal!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 30, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> morning guys!!
> 
> cardio day...eliptical, 20 minutes, 1.60 miles
> bike, 35 minutes, 7.41 miles
> ...


Saw them, Great job, keep it up!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 2, 2006)

Have a Great Weekend and a SAFE 4th Sister Billie!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 3, 2006)

Have a great and safe holiday weekend on the new boat


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hiya B!
Hope you had a great time camping!
How was that 6-pack? How long did it last?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Have a great and safe holiday weekend on the new boat


I bet she's got some great new tan lines.....


----------



## Pylon (Jul 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I bet she's got some great new tan lines.....



Bet she has no tan lines at all!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 3, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Bet she has no tan lines at all!



Did someone call me?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Bet she has no tan lines at all!


gonna need proof of this!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2006)

was'sup, trips!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> was'sup, trips!



 burner

Heard there was a hottie with no tan lines hanging out around here.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2006)

hmmm...but I do know that there is a hottie a couple journals away who..at this very moment...is working on her tan lines,pool side...


----------



## Devlin (Jul 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmmm...but I do know that there is a hottie a couple journals away who..at this very moment...is working on her tan lines,pool side...



And I will be working on them tomorrow too


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2006)

pics! PICS! PICS!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hiya Billie!
Hope u have a happy and safe 4th of July!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 4, 2006)

hi all!  I'm afraid I have 3 peices of bad news..

1.  I have an abbundance of tan lines
2.  I have relaxed for 4 days with no gym
3.  My diet started out good, but once I had 1 drink in me...it all went to shit

now that I have that confession out of the way, I'll share my weekend...we spent 2 days on the river camping, and then went to the lake with neices/nephews on Monday, today was spent mostly just eating and sleeping (if I see another hot dog..I'm gonna scream!)  I'm pretty sure I gained a lot of my weight back, we will see on Friday..I will get back on track easy though...I just needed a few days of vacation 

I'm getting pics of this weekend developed tomorrow....I'll try to post some!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 5, 2006)

hiya hottie!
Glad ya had a great time! That was the important thing!
tan lines...are sexy.
so what...no gym...u need a break from the norm once in a while...your body will thank you and will be even stronger now.
it's a scientific fact: calories consumed on vacation do not count. so there...

WAHOO! HOTTIE CAMPING PICS!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 5, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hi all!  I'm afraid I have 3 peices of bad news..
> 
> 1.  I have an abbundance of tan lines





			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> 2.  I have relaxed for 4 days with no gym





			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> 3.  My diet started out good, but once I had 1 drink in me...it all went to shit


: 



			
				b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I'm getting pics of this weekend developed tomorrow....I'll try to post some!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 5, 2006)

girl, don't worry about the diet going to shiiiiit!   My diet kinda was relaxed over the weekend too.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 5, 2006)

I swear to you all, I think I ate about 10 burgers, and 2 packs of hotdogs this weekend!!   and a er..um ......6 pack or 2...hehehehe



I did walk 1 mile Sunday and Monday, and did 8 miles on the bike yesterday..and here is today's workout...

Bench 70x11
DB fly 25x8
Dec. bench 30x8
low cable x-overs 30x9

lat PD 80x12 5sec. neg. 
st. arm pressdown 50x10 5sec. neg. 
rev. BB row 60x11
seated rows 60x13 increase

BB mil. press 45x8, 5 sec. neg. 
side lats 8x12 increase
face pulls 80x11
DB shrugs 35x12 increase

preacher cable curls 60x6....er...would have gotten 8 or better, but had to run to bathroom to ALMOST   good stuff 
hammers 15x10
alt. DB curls 15x10

cl. grip bench 55x12 increase
single DB skulls 10x10
o/h DB ext. 25x11

phew...w/o time 28:30

cardio:  elipt. 1hr. 5 minutes, 5.15 miles
run/walk intervals, 13 minutes, 1 mile

todays totals:
cals:  1588
prot:  163
carbs:  171
fat:  28

on a side note...the woman I have been training has lost 3" off her waist!!! AND 6lb total...I am SO proud of her!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 5, 2006)

see? The extra amount of food u took in...benefitted your workout. Call it a shock to the system...now that u are back in your routine...all should be good.
wow.....a woman almost tossing cookies in the gym.....THAT'S AWESOME!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 5, 2006)

FANTASTIC w/o Sister Billie!!! Almost puking huh, GOOD stuff!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 5, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> FANTASTIC w/o Sister Billie!!! Almost puking huh, GOOD stuff!!!



I second that.  The time off did the body good.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 6, 2006)

hey all! Thanks!!

Cardio day...
5.25 miles Eliptical Machine, 65min.
.75 miles walk on Treadmill
1 mile run/walk on Treadmill, 12:45...knocked 15 seconds off my time


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 6, 2006)

well, I got my pics back from last weekend...and apparantly I was the one usually taking pics, cause there are only a few of me!  I had a couple that hubby took of me and another girl cuddling up, but he forgot to use the flash!!  

There are a few of me and my various neices   try to ignore the one of me first thing in the morning


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 6, 2006)

You are too adorably cute!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 6, 2006)

er..yeah...OK...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2006)

she's tellng the truth! u are HOT!


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 6, 2006)

Stop eating burgers Billy and try to go for the "real meat"!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Pylon (Jul 7, 2006)

Great pics, B!  You look great!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2006)

Good morning, B!
Whatcha doing this weekend? can't y'all take that pontoon boat somewhere sorta private on work on getting rid of those tan lines? Y'all can be like Pamela and Tommy Lee!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2006)

private ... you're on the lake, no need for privacy to tan naked.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2006)

see? NT knows! IF....I had a hot, sensual wife....a boat......hhhmmm......the possibilities are endless.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 9, 2006)

you guys are crazy..

sorry I didn't post workout from Friday..but I WAS there...I just had to work long hours the last 2 days...and now I cant find my training log..but as soon as I do I will post Fridays AND Mondays


----------



## Pylon (Jul 10, 2006)

"can't find my training log."  Is that like "dog ate my homework?"


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 10, 2006)

I know...what kind of excuse do you think she'll come up with next?????

g'morning, Billie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2006)

It's probably going to be something like -- "no workout today I had to have bed cardio", or "I had to walk 75 miles in 10 minutes"


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 10, 2006)

I'd prefer the bed carsio, personally....

Hiya Tam!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey ya darlin'


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Hey ya darlin'


ya called me 'darlin'  

THAT inspires me to post lyrics to the perfect country song!!!!!

It was all that I could do to keep from cryin' 
Sometimes it seems so useless to remain 
You don't have to call me darlin', darlin' 
You never even call me by my name. 
You don't have to call me Waylon Jennings 
And you don't have to call me Charlie Pride. 
You don't have to call me Merle Haggard, anymore.
Even though your on my fightin' side.

_Chorus: _
And I'll hang around as long as you will let me 
And I never minded standin' in the rain. 
You don't have to call me darlin', darlin' 
You never even call me by my name.

I've heard my name a few times in your phone book 
I've seen it on signs where I've laid 
But the only time I know, I'll hear David Allan Coe 
Is when Jesus has his final judgment day.

_Chorus:_
Well, I was drunk the day my Mom got outta prison. 
And I went to pick her up in the rain. 
But, before I could get to the station in my pickup truck 
She got runned over by a damned old train.

_Chorus:_
So I'll hang around as long as you will let me 
And I never minded standin' in the rain. 
No, You don't have to call me darlin', darlin' 
You never even call me, I wonder why you don't call me 
Why don't you ever call me by my name.​


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> "can't find my training log."  Is that like "dog ate my homework?"


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm here guys!  I got called into work early again, and then at about 11pm I got sick to my stomach...  Here is Fridays and Todays workouts....

Lowers

low back machine 140x11
squats 95x15 increase
leg ext. 60x12
hacks 80x14
DB SLDL 35x11
single leg curls 30x12
seated calves 90x8
standing calves 80x11
stab. ball crunches 10lb(2)x14
seated cable crunches 50x15 increase

w/o time:  20:54

elipt. 35 min. 2.52 miles
bike 30 min. 5.33 miles

Uppers
Inc. benchpress 60x10
Db Bench 35x8
dec. fly 25x8
pec deck 80x8

assist. p/u -70x9
DB row 35x9 barely!
DB pullover 40x10  I felt like such a babe toting a 40lb DB to the bench...
machine close grip row 60x12 increase

DB military 20x10
b/o lats 8x10
front lats 10x10
upright rows 35x10

preachers 30x13 increase
cory's 50x8
conc. curls 15x8

kickbacks 15x8
o/h cable ext. 70x14 increase
dips 30x10

w/o time 33:01
eliptical, 6 miles, 1 hr. 18 minutes

hopefully will feel better in the morning to go do some cardio


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

holee schnikes!!!!! U did ALL that in under 34 minutes???????
YOU...are an awesome, AWESOME woman!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2006)

psssssssssstttt ... Mrs. New Booty


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 11, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> holee schnikes!!!!! U did ALL that in under 34 minutes???????
> YOU...are an awesome, AWESOME woman!


 
I agree!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 11, 2006)

I did the upper body in 34 minutes...the lower body was a little over 20...thanks guys! 

oh..NT...


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 11, 2006)

You've got tons of motivation ,Billy , 96 pages of your thread    And they all have multiple training entries......  You are doing well.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 11, 2006)

today was cardio only...

eliptical...46 minutes, 3.5 miles
bike...25 minutes, 4.78 miles

  

more cardio tomorrow, then lifting on Thursday


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 11, 2006)

make that 97...thanks buddy!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

I am definately getting u cloned...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## Devlin (Jul 11, 2006)

Great looking workouts in here.  Hope you are feeling better.

Isn't it a great feeling when the guys do double takes when they see us toting around 25, 35, or 40lb db's It's even better when girlfriends of the guys whisper to you that their guys noticed you are lifting more weight than they are.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 11, 2006)

I kinda like it that I've heard a girl tell her boyfriend behind us that we are using a lot of weight....


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2006)

Doing Fantastic Sister Billie, Great last 2 w/o's my Friend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2006)

She is doing really great!  I think we all might need to start worrying now guys!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Doing Fantastic Sister Billie, Great last 2 w/o's my Friend!!!


Agreed!

Good work hun!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

g'morning Billie! Happy Hunp Day! Hope yours is a great one!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 12, 2006)

another Cardio day...

eliptical machine, 3.72 miles, 50M
bike, 4 miles, 22M

I am trying SOOOO hard to get down to 123-125, but trying to lose it slowly to retain my muscle that I have worked so hard to get. Everyone keeps telling me not to lose anymore weight...that I am "perfect" where I'm at....but what difference can 3 more pounds make?? We shall soon see


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

have u thought about interval sprints? especially now that it is summer....just go outside and knock them out.
It doesn't even take long. Think Archie style workouts, but doing cardio.

Put it this way: Look at Olympic runners:
Sprinters and marathon
Sprinters have a lot of muscle; they have to
marathoners don't.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 12, 2006)

after the walking team is over in 3 weeks, I will be doing HIIT, so yes, I've thought about sprints..BUT I need to get in my miles for the team   I am DEFINETLY making progress though...my pants/shirts are all big on me, and although my weight is constant, my measurements are all shrinking...I will check body fat again this Friday.  Also, I've been getting a ton of compliments on my arms, which are showing definition without flexing ... all of this makes me SO excited to wake up and go to the gym every morning


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

that's the best kind of compliments that yu can get!
U keep pushing, you sexy lady!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2006)

I need an arm shot to verify!!!

C'mon, I gave y'all a tricep the other day


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> C'mon, I gave y'all a tricep the other day


yes you did..and you looked cute...er....I mean....athletically sexy!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> after the walking team is over in 3 weeks, I will be doing HIIT, so yes, I've thought about sprints..BUT I need to get in my miles for the team  I am DEFINETLY making progress though...my pants/shirts are all big on me, and although my weight is constant, my measurements are all shrinking...I will check body fat again this Friday. Also, I've been getting a ton of compliments on my arms, which are showing definition without flexing ... all of this makes me SO excited to wake up and go to the gym every morning


where'd u go?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 12, 2006)

Sounds Good Sister Billie!!! Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job, B!  Forget those telling you that you look "good enough."  Good isn't enough!  Continual improvement!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 12, 2006)

thanks guys...I had to run off to work today!   I'll see what I can do about an arm shot...but they really aren't THAT impressive


----------



## Devlin (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey girl. I can completely understand wanting to drop 3 +/- pounds and the situation about the clothes fitting better, but weight remaining the same.  I'm in the same boat.  I want to drop 5-8 pounds, but my clothes are still fitting great dispite weighing more and people are complimenting me like they are you. Three pounds on small frames such as yours, Tammy, and mine makes a difference (atleast to us  ).  Think about it this way, in theory if one wanted to drop 10% of their body weight, they would have to drop 12.5lbs. 

Regardless, you are doing great.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

good morning!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 13, 2006)

hi all!!  will post workout later on...it was a good one, I just don't have time right now because...I am posting pictures!! 

biceps are looking good, and photographed right...however...I could NOT get a decent shot of the definition in my triceps...guess you'll just have to take my word for it


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Look at that new avi


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Damn...now I gotta go change mine


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

...and...look at the sides of her abbers........very hubba hubba!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 13, 2006)

you should do a pose like mine...and so should Dev for your AVI's ..that would be hot!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll see if I can get one....wonder how I could get it in B&W???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll see what I can do


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll have to try to get one tonight at home.  This is the best I can do for now...but daaaaamn!!!  Look at those guns


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 13, 2006)

hot, hot, hot!!!!  

here is workout for today..I got a few minutes before I go into work...

Hypers 10lbx10
leg press 230x13
lunges 25x10
single leg ext. 30x10+2
SLDL 85x12
leg curls 50x12
seated calves 90x10
standing caves 80x10+3
kneeling cable cr. 120x13
powercrunch 20x10+3
w/o time 20:02

eliptical, 1 hr. 15 minutes, 6 miles


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

it's a gun show in here today!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 13, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> you should do a pose like mine...and so should Dev for your AVI's ..that would be hot!




Ohh ok, I will see what I can do about some pics.  However, it's going to have to wait until this weekend.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> hot, hot, hot!!!!
> 
> here is workout for today..I got a few minutes before I go into work...
> 
> ...



Excellent w/o Sister Billie, LOVe the new avi too!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 14, 2006)

hi all...had to work days today...so workout kinda sucked cause I only had 4hrs of sleep...but here it is...

2 miles on Eliptical, 27M
1 Mile on bike, 5M

probably gonna ride 3 more miles later on after my nap


----------



## Double D (Jul 14, 2006)

Well I figured I would stumble upon this journal and check the progress of another one of my fellow board members. You like many others here seem to have everything together. Looking good and keep up the hard work. I will be lurking around here now and again to see furture progress. Best of luck to ya. BTW nice bicep pose.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2006)

hiya billie! Get a good nap in?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 15, 2006)

nope...was up for 21hrs straight


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 15, 2006)

well...hope u got to sleep in this am?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 16, 2006)

oh yeah.... Friday night and Saturday night both....drank a few Saturday night and slept like a baby!! 

After the walking team is over I am thinking about going back to p/rr/s for a cycle, just to see where my strength is at, or maybe a 3 day HIT split...anyone wanna throw in their .02 cents??


----------



## Devlin (Jul 16, 2006)

After doing HIT, which do you like more p/rr/s or HIT?  How does your body react to each (easier recover from one versus the other)? If it was me, I'd either base my choice on what I liked best/what my body liked the best or I'd base it on my goals.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 16, 2006)

Well, I like both..that's the problem   On one had, HIT leaves me lots of free time for cardio and rest.  Also, the DOMS are there, but do not leave me sore for days at a time.  p/rr/s seemed to give me bigger strength gains in the gym, but takes up quite a bit of time...I guess I will decide over the next 2 weeks.


oh...funny story...we went to the lake today, and hubby and I figured out a new way to sit on our 2 person tube while we are being pulled...if you sit on your knees, with butt on the headrest, you go VERY VERY fast (although I don't reccomend it...pretty dangerous..and you WILL be thrown)  so...we get tossed off the first time, my fault, I leaned over too far..and...BOOM...my bikini bottoms nearly fall off while I'm trying not to drown...they get caught on my knees, thank god....the 2nd time we got thrown hubby made fun of me cause I immediatly grabbed my undies when we flew off the tube   Then we kept hitting all these bumps..and my left titty was hanging out the side of my lifejacket...and we were going so fast all I could do was let it fly and laugh my ass off...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2006)

tubing takes on a whole new meaning with our Southern hottie.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

g'morning, Billie!
Sounds like you had a great weekend!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 17, 2006)

Sounds like you had a geat time and learned the lesson regarding bikinis with water sports.    It's a lesson that has to be learned the hard way, but do we then wear a more functional bathing suit when doing those watersports in the future.....Hell no, it would mess up the tan lines


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

thongs fit more snug, don't they? 
Just having your best interests at heart, Billie..


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 17, 2006)

NT...it was definetly a moment worth remembering...

Burnsy...had a ball...ate too much, drank too much (alcohol and lake water)

Dev...bingo...no one peicers...then you have no tan on your belly!! 

uppers today!, was not the greatest because my muscles are SOOOO sore from holding onto that tube yesterday....

Benchpress 70x12 increase
flys 25x10
inc. DB bench 30x8
fly machine 50x10
lat PD 90x8
seated row 70x8
stiff arm press 50x10
machine wide row 60x10
arnolds 20x9
side lats 10x8
mil. press machine 60x9
HISE shrugs 60x12 increase
Hammers 15x11
cable curls 50x9
alt. DB curls 15x8
cl. grip bench 60x10
v-bar press 80x10
o/h DB ext. 25x9

w/o time 27:50!!!!

eliptical machine, 25:30, 2 miles
bike, 15:00, 3.06 miles

have a great day everybody!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 17, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thongs fit more snug, don't they?
> Just having your best interests at heart, Billie..


 
mine is a brazilian cut, which means it just covers the crack anyways...by the time the ride was over...it was a thong...but my cheeks were so clenched that at least they stayed up when I hit the water...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

that forms a helluva image.....

do they still make those tan thru one piecers?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 17, 2006)

yep, they make them...would I wear them for water sports?? ummm...NO NO NO!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

why not?

HEY! LOOK WHAT I FOUND! BILLIE AND HER HUBBY AT THE LAKE!
http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/1152876255/Tubing_Gone_Hysterically_Wrong


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2006)

OH MY GAAAWWWDDD!  That was so funny Billie.  Damn, my bottoms would've come off too


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2006)

..and for those in attendance...if lucky...the top too....


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2006)

Great w/o Sister Billie, good story too!!!
Whatever choice you make, I wish you nothing but the best!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 18, 2006)

I guess it's too much to hope that someone on the lake was taking pics, right?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 18, 2006)

Afraid so Py...everyone was too busy laughing!!

did 7.4 miles on the eliptical machine today....1hr. 25m


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 18, 2006)

Great Progress Sister Billie!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2006)

good morning, Billie!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 19, 2006)

morning all...woke up with a sore back, so took it easy on the eliptical machine today...also had to keep stopping to help the girl I'm training (ie..telling her to slow down, helping with form, etc.)

eliptical machine, 1hr. 21 minutes, 6.3 miles
cool down on treadmill


I have a question...I recently purchases a dehydrator to make jerky and stuff...and I was wondering...when I'm drying fruit/veggies, does it contain the same nutritional conent as when it's fresh?? What I mean is...I put an apple on that contains 80 calories...will that same apple have 80 calories when dried out??

have a great day everybody!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2006)

ho-lee crap! U elliptacized for an hour and 21 minutes! You cardio animal!
25 minutes...when I was doing it...was all I could take....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have good lungs


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 19, 2006)

^^


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 19, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> mine is a brazilian cut, which means it just covers the crack anyways...by the time the ride was over...it was a thong...but my cheeks were so clenched that at least they stayed up when I hit the water...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 19, 2006)

I should have known if I mentioned a clenching booty that Trips was gonna show


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2006)

good morning! How's you? Oh..and I may have to renig on my offer of pics...took a quick tape of my waste...er..waist 1st thing this am..and I am UP 1/2 inch...WTF?????? I'm going the WRONG FUQQING WAY!!! 
It's the middle of summer..and I am getting...fatter....maybe go to the doc and see of I can get some thyroid meds....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 20, 2006)

Is your thyroid bad Mike?  Maybe you should have it tested.  

sorry you think you're going the wrong way sweetie...I say there's just more of you to love


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey good looking! How's you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm great!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 20, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> good morning! How's you? Oh..and I may have to renig on my offer of pics...took a quick tape of my waste...er..waist 1st thing this am..and I am UP 1/2 inch...WTF?????? I'm going the WRONG FUQQING WAY!!!
> It's the middle of summer..and I am getting...fatter....maybe go to the doc and see of I can get some thyroid meds....



All you have to do to fight that is to make the rest of you bigger so it isn't as noticable!  I actually went up to a *gasp* 36 inch waist this year, but my chest measures roughly 46 inches, so it's ok, since I like to keep that 10 inch marker for chest/waist ratio.

we're getting old, fighting the waist thing is going to be increasingly difficult from now on.  So instead of fighting it, just work with it, eat a lot, work out a lot and bulk up your chest and shoulders....viola, problem solved


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2006)

well...I've already got the eating and bulking areas covered...
36? not bad...I'm worse than that....
we? You got a mouse in your pocket? I'm stil in my prime, son! I've stopped aging at 29...actually...I think I may even start going backwards from this upcoming birthday.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I'm great!


well...that is the rumor...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh it's no rumor honey


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 20, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh it's no rumor honey


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Oh it's no rumor honey


heh heh...talk is cheap...


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 20, 2006)

morning 

low back machine 140x13
squats 100x11
leg ext. 60x12
leg press 230x12
DB SLDL 35x10+2
leg curls 50x12
single DB calf raises 10x12
seated calves 90x9

abs
hanging leg raises x10
stability ball crunches 10(2)x10+3
double crunches x10

w/o time: 21:19
eliptical, 1hr. 4.28 miles...I am so tired today, and the heat is making me sick


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2006)

'afternoon!
Poor thing...feeling better?
Looks like u are about ready to squat with 135lbs!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 20, 2006)

hey there billie....i have a present for you in my gallery....  

(that didn't sound too good did it??  )


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 20, 2006)

Heeeeyyyyy.....why can't I have a present too???


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 20, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Heeeeyyyyy.....why can't I have a present too???


 
Oh crap! How could I have forgotten you?? DOH!  MY bad....accept my apologies  

It's a good present at least, LOL. (At least I think so anyways  )


----------



## Devlin (Jul 20, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Oh crap! How could I have forgotten you?? DOH!  MY bad....accept my apologies
> 
> It's a good present at least, LOL. (At least I think so anyways  )



Ohh it's a great present  Damn Billie how the hell to you score that present  Ohh wait you have been posting fantastic workouts  

Stew you look yummy in your pics


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 20, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> hey there billie....i have a present for you in my gallery....
> 
> (that didn't sound too good did it??  )


oh...so that's what a lean guy looks like....sorry Billie...no way in hell can I post pics now...


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh it's a great present  Damn Billie how the hell to you score that present  Ohh wait you have been posting fantastic workouts
> 
> Stew you look yummy in your pics


 
oooh I look "yummy" eh??? I like the sound of that! 

And that's why all men should work out....to be called "yummy" by good lookin' women


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh...so that's what a lean guy looks like....sorry Billie...no way in hell can I post pics now...


 
Oh post them you wuss....I am sure what others think of you is a lot different than what you think of yourself....remember, we are our toughest critics...

you called me "lean"...ha!  I think I am still a bit chubby in the midsection, but obviously, you see different.  so just post them, I am sure you probably look a lot better than you THINK you do....


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 21, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> And that's why all men should work out....to be called "yummy" by good lookin' women



 ... exactly!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2006)

Looking good in here Billie. I've been meaning to comment on your pics, you look GREAT!!!! Your doing an awesome job Billie and the cardio your doing is sick!! 

I am a bit dismayed though of all the Stewart talk in here about his body and being yummy...we need to keep this, Tammies and Dev's journal all about the female booty!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Looking good in here Billie. I've been meaning to comment on your pics, you look GREAT!!!! Your doing an awesome job Billie and the cardio your doing is sick!!
> 
> I am a bit dismayed though of all the Stewart talk in here about his body and being yummy...we need to keep this, Tammies and Dev's journal all about the female booty!!!


 
Fair enough....

Since this is Billie's journal, shall we start a few posts about her entering "yummy" status????  

Edit---and all other comments about ME can be directed to the S20 Workout Journal, thank you!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Fair enough....
> 
> Since this is Billie's journal, shall we start a few posts about her entering "yummy" status????
> 
> Edit---and all other comments about ME can be directed to the S20 Workout Journal, thank you!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 21, 2006)

me? Yummy?   thanks guys!!

did 5.36 miles today on Eliptical


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2006)

The word of the day is.................





















yummy!.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gary use to tell me I had a Yummytummy......is that 1 word, or 2??


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 21, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> me? Yummy?   thanks guys!!



hell


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2006)

plans for the weekend? More boating?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2006)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> hell


 
yep, especially in picture titled "bikini8"


----------



## Devlin (Jul 21, 2006)

Billie I do believe you have taken the title of "Cardio Queen" away from me.  About time.    I needed something to motivate me to get back into the long cardio sessions.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2006)

I agree with ALL the above comments, keep at it Sister Billie, your doing Awesome!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2006)

hiya Billie!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 23, 2006)

Hey Billie...keep an eye on your mail, especially Tuesday.  Consider it a reward for all your hard work!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2006)

Billie!
Olly, olly, oxen free!
Come out, come out, wherever you are!
happy Monday!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm here!
First of all, I got it today Pylon...and you have good taste...the tank is very sexy..thank SOOO much! 

DB bench 35x8
dec. DB bench 35x8
flys 25x9
pec deck 80x8
assist. pullups -70x5+3
DB pullover 40x10
t-bar row 35x9
machine close row 70x10 PR
militar press BB 45x9
side lats 10x8+2
front lats 10x9
DB shrugs 40x8 PR
preachers 35x8
cory curls 50x8
conc. curls 15x9
skulls 45x8
dips 30x10 PR
kickbacks 15x8

w/o time 28:40

eliptical, 1 hr. 10 minutes, 5.17 miles


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey hottie!
Look at you go! bet u are tired!

hey..pics w the tank! Py...and the rest of us wanna see how it fits!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I'm here!
> First of all, I got it today Pylon...and you have good taste...the tank is very sexy..thank SOOO much!



You're quite welcome!  Glad you like it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 24, 2006)

Fantastic w/o Sister Billie, your doing Great!!! How are you feeling??? Wanna switch it up yet???


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 25, 2006)

Angel...will be switching up next week, 3 day split...I'll explain more later


----------



## Devlin (Jul 25, 2006)

Fantastic workout. Look at those numbers  and 3 PR's


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks! 

cardio today...20 minutes treadmill, running/walking, 1.45 miles 
30 minutes bike, 5.81 miles

my new split will be as follows....back/chest/traps, legs/abs, and finally delts/tri's/bi's, most weeks it will be Mon/Wed/Fri, but since life gets in the way sometimes, those days may be changed


----------



## Decker (Jul 25, 2006)

Congratulations on the PRs.  Damn your w/os are dense.  I like that.  And I still want a bite out of your peach....or was it apple?

Glad I'm back on the IM board.  I've been away due to medical obligations for my wife but that's over now and it's time to get back in the fold.

Can't wait to see how you'll change up your routine.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2006)

wow...your Monday workout is gonna leave you whooped!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 27, 2006)

sorry I was MIA guys!! I didn't do anything yesterday except ride a mile on the bike...I have been feeling so tired lately...thank goodness this is the last week of the walking program at work...

Lowers
hypers 10x15 increase
lunges 25x15 increase
hacks 80x12
single leg ext. 30x12
SLDL 85x15 increase
single leg curls 30x12
standing calf raises 80x12
seated calves 90x9

powercrunch 20x15 increase
kneeling cable cr. 120x10
stab. ball crunch 10(2)x10

1hr. 10min eliptical, 5.26 miles

no workout tomorrow...taking off work to spend the day with hubby, today is his 32nd birthday!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey you!
32, eh? young pup! 

heh heh...remember what you said I should do in a PM a couple weeks ago? well...I did that...and it was gooooood.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 29, 2006)

Whats up billie!  Looks like your a trooper!  Always kickin ass way to go!

Hows the new car?  I can't wait till I get mine...I'm going to the dealership in a bit to get some info on my new truck!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 30, 2006)

great weekend folks...didn't get to fish on Friday due to rainy weather, but we went to the comedy club Saturday night, and got MUCHO wasted...had my first Martini (watermelon) and I think it was ALL liquor   right now hubby is in bed at 5:30pm...  he has been sick all day...hehehehehe.....


----------



## Devlin (Jul 30, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> great weekend folks...didn't get to fish on Friday due to rainy weather, but we went to the comedy club Saturday night, and got MUCHO wasted...had my first Martini (watermelon) and I think it was ALL liquor   right now hubby is in bed at 5:30pm...  he has been sick all day...hehehehehe.....



 Welcome to the world of hard liquior   You should try an apple martini  Now they are all liquior and yummy.  Sounds like you had a great weekend.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2006)

a caramel apple martini....
( Ilove working in a bar...get to 'sample' things once in a while...)


----------



## Devlin (Jul 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> a caramel apple martini....
> ( Ilove working in a bar...get to 'sample' things once in a while...)



Ohh the "sample" things can get dangerous.  Before you know it, you have sampled a dozen or more drinks


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2006)

my samples weren't that big....I was on the clock....


----------



## Devlin (Jul 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> my samples weren't that big....I was on the clock....




Ohh that is just no fun


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2006)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Ohh that is just no fun


well..the price was right....


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2006)

I think Burner's got a great thing going there.  Free drinks and being paid to drink, too.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> a caramel apple martini....
> ( Ilove working in a bar...get to 'sample' things once in a while...)


  I hate those things!

I use to be about those sweet type things but now I've grown away from em and am pretty much a beer/wine drinker!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I hate those things!
> 
> I use to be about those sweet type things but now I've grown away from em and am pretty much a Zima kind of guy!


oooh...you so sweet! 
HA!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 31, 2006)

I love the appletinis...but would much rather have a glass of red wine


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 31, 2006)

morning all!  I missed you Tam-Tam!! 

new split this morning, back/chest/traps...ARCHY...is this alright? Am I doing too little/too many sets or is this okay?? I know that by the time I was done....

back
cl. grip PD 90x12 increase
cl. grip row 70x12 increase
st. arm press 50x10

chest
pec deck 70x12
DB fly 25x10
dec. Benchpress 35x8

traps
BB shrugs 105x9

w/o time:  8:55!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

eliptical, 30 minutes, 2.20 miles

also...Fitty has inspired me to do my own "cleanse" of sorts since I have been having so much stomach trouble.  Mine will be a bit different though...I will eat lots of fresh fruit/raw veggies, BUT I will also be eating 3 protein shakes a day, and 1/4 C. of oats for breakfast or lunch every day.  Also, before bed I will either eat some Cottage cheese or a big glass of milk.  I am thinking maybe 1-2 weeks to start, maybe more once I get going.  What do ya'll think??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 31, 2006)

Sounds good jelly bean.  Be careful with those oats though --  don't add any sugars!  Since you're cleansing, you don't want to add in those things you're trying to get rid of!

Keep us posted, I'll be interested to see how it goes.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 31, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> w/o time: 8:55!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
you call that a workout???  




  obviously you are doing something right, who am I to say anything


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 31, 2006)

Tam...had 1/4c. today with a handful of berries....no sugar needed  I am also going to be drinking lots o' water and green tea 

Stew...That's what I was thinking...8 minutes????? still....


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2006)

I agree ... the HIT type workouts give you something to think about.  Perhaps the multiple sets per body part have to be rethought.  I seem to the have the same doms doing a HIT type program then a regular 3/set per body part workout.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 31, 2006)

there is definitely a difference between an HIT style and other styles of lifting.  To me, it seems an HIT workout can be very successful at getting your numbers and strength up, while there is just something different that happens to the muscles when they are put under more tension from multiple set workouts.

I think if you choose to do HIT workouts, you need to rely more on cardio and your diet to keep your bodyimage and weight in check moreso than when you do traditional weight workouts since you only have that one set of work, there is less work to do = less calories spent, even though it is probably not a lot, there is still some I am sure...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2006)

You probably know WAY more than I ... I just lift to keep the spare tire away.  As long as that happens, my vanity keeps in check. 

Afternoon Mrs.Booty


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 31, 2006)

Well regarding the stomach issues, milk (lactose) and cottage cheese, might not be the best choices, but it depends on whether you think dairy might be an issue. Yogurt is excellent because it contains acidophilus and probiotics. You may also try to supplement with digestive enzymes.
Personally I'm sketchy on all these "cleasning" programs. It just seems like they restrict various food groups and limit calories. Less refined carbs, less sugar, more fruits, veggies, are the good things. However, I find that these programs really lack protein and healthy fats.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 31, 2006)

I generally thought the same thing aggie, until I found the one that I did.  You get to have anywhere from 2 to 3 protein shakes per day.  Each one of the protein shakes that I was drinking was 48g protein.  I normally had 2 to 3 which left me with anywhere from 96 to 144g protein per day!

I think the program that I was on is the best around.  None of this drink lemonade and cayenne pepper for three days or eat nothing but cabbage for a week crap!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 31, 2006)

your w/o looks Great to me Sister Billie!!! As long as you gave it your all, then your doing the best you can, keep at it, doing Fantastic imo!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jul 31, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> I generally thought the same thing aggie, until I found the one that I did.  You get to have anywhere from 2 to 3 protein shakes per day.  Each one of the protein shakes that I was drinking was 48g protein.  I normally had 2 to 3 which left me with anywhere from 96 to 144g protein per day!
> 
> I think the program that I was on is the best around.  None of this drink lemonade and cayenne pepper for three days or eat nothing but cabbage and crap for a week!


I couldn't resist, Tammy.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 1, 2006)

hi guys!!
Cardio day

15m. various yoga poses
40 minutes bike, 6.9 miles


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 2, 2006)

This heat is tearing me up! I am soooo tired today, and had an awful headache all night at work  I did get to the gym though 

legs/abs

low back machine 140x10

squats 100x10
leg ext. 65x12
leg press 240x11

DB SLDL 35x10
leg curls 50x11

single DB calf raises 10x12
seated calf raises 90x9

hanging knee raises x10
cable side bends 50x15 increase
bridge 25 seconds...either increase time...or weighted 

w/o time 21:45...lots of time setting up squats/leg press

eliptical machine, 30 minutes, 2.15 miles

went today and stocked up on veggies/fruit...got a ton of cukes and tomatoes, PLUS they had a huge sale on plums, nectarines, tangerines, and cherries...yumyum!! 

also...we have our final weigh in and tests for the walking group on the 10th, and awards will be given out on the 15th, my training partner and I both walked a total of 243 miles each!  Also, she has lost about 12 pounds! There is another guy in the group who was able to stop his diabetes medication AND lower his cholesterol meds...I am so proud of both of them!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2006)

really? just from walking? That's awesome!
Well, hopefuly the cool system we have will make it your way within the next few days...it's nice and overcast here now...may even rain...hmm...love the smell of rain...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm so proud of all of your accomplishments billie.  And the accomplishments you've pushed for in your friends.  That's a true winner!!!  

Isn't it amazing what can happen with a little diet and exercise.  I can believe they were able to stop medications -- that's the magic of health!  Most of all of these (quote)(unquote)disease and afflications are all health related and can easily be fixed with diet and exercise


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> Isn't it amazing what can happen with a little diet and exercise.  I can believe they were able to stop medications -- that's the magic of health!  Most of all of these (quote)(unquote)disease and afflications are all health related and can easily be fixed with diet and exercise



I really believe this   So many people complain from weight/looks/aches and pains and never do anything exercise-wise to try and fix it.  It's always the latest and greatest pill/syrup/etc.  Some really need to just quit with the excuses and exercise.  It does a body good.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 3, 2006)

Jellybean...I've put some San Fran pictures in my journal


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 3, 2006)

Way to go, Billie.  That's a lot of miles It's nice you got some other people involved too and that they were successful.  Congratulations.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 3, 2006)

thanks guys 

you are all going to be dissapointed...no workout today...I am just SO tired...I slept 9hrs last night, and could sleep another 9...  The heat plus, mother nature came my way yesterday....so I just laid on the couch all day, and now I'm off to work.  I'll check back in tomorrow, have a great day everyone


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 3, 2006)

Girl....we must be on the same cycle!  I slept in this morning too, so I for one am not disappointed.  No one should be....you put in so much gym time, one might think you own a gym


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 3, 2006)

Looking Fantastic in here Sister Billie, keep it up, looks like your rubbing off on others, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 4, 2006)

Great work billie...you have done an amazing job with this comp and motivating your friends!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 4, 2006)

hi all!  First...a confession to Tammy...girl, this morning I blew my "cleanse" and you know what?? I have a ton of energy...so I have to wonder....is my lethargy lately due to only eating fruit/veggies and protein shakes??  I have to give some considerable thought as to wether I want to try the cleanse again, or just continue eating sensibly...


Friday 
Delts
DB military press 20x10
rev. lats 8x10
front lats 10x10

tris
o/h cable ext. 80x10
rope press 50x12 increase
cl. grip bench 60x9

bis
hammers 15x10
standing EZ curls 25x15 increase
conc. curls 15x8

w/o time 15:12

treadmill 30m 1.67 miles
eliptical machine 21m 1.5 miles

have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 4, 2006)

Billy,

Nice workout.  Are you liking HIT?  That cleansing thing seems kind of scary to me.  How long is it supposed to last?  I still have your Archie Mania thing here if you are interested.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 4, 2006)

Just remember Billie, you've just drastically cut your calories, so yes some lethargy is going to set in.  Of course you have tons of energy you probably added a lot of carbs or maybe a bagel or oatmeal, right?  What'd you have?

Don't worry about it...if you don't wanna try it again, don't.  It is extreme and if I remember correctly, when I was doing fruits/veggies/pr. shake, I was down to something like 1100 calories.  It might have been less than that.  So lethargy does set in when you're not used to being that low.

Don't worry about it honey....maybe you should try sticking to veggies/fruits during the day and adding your chicken or fish or something to your meal at night.  That's what I did for my second phase.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2006)

Hiya, Billie!
Hope u are having a great weekend! On the lake?
Disappointed....with you???? Perish the thought! 
I've got a 3 day cleanse thing I am still trying to get myself to use.
It's sitting on my fridge...gathering dust...


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 7, 2006)

boiler...I would love to get my archymania thing! 

Fitty...I'm gonna give up on the cleanse...which I hate...but Iam kinda incorporating it into the diet...lots of fruits/veggies, a few protein shakes, and some lean meat with my evening meal..and watching the sugar content 

Burnsy...good luck with your cleanse...I did awful!! 

back
assisted Pullups -70x8
t-bar rows 35x10
DB pullover 40x10

chest
DB bench 35x8
inc. DB bench 30x8
fly machine 50x10

traps
Db shrugs 40x8

w/o time 9:45

cardio:

bike, 35 minutes, 6.38 miles...I will never figure out how Dev can do this in 20 minutes...
treadmill...ascending intervals, 1 mile, 16:47 minutes

have a great day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 7, 2006)

don't worry about it though...you'll probably do well on incorporating it into your diet.  I did really well doing that after my program was over!

Let me know how it goes.  Are you going to keep the meat limited to the evening meal, like I did?


----------



## Devlin (Aug 7, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> i
> 
> cardio:
> 
> ...



  Don't look in my cardio in my journal today or you will shoot me. Or think I'm a total nut.  I will say, I usually end up hitting 95-105 rpm on the bike  

Great workout Billie


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 8, 2006)

Fitty...well, primarily to my evening meal...on the days I feel like eating some protein in the afternoon, I'm gonna go ahead and do it   sometimes I crave fish, and it's not a good idea to take fish to work and heat it in the microwave...some of the uptight people at work don't like the smell 


Cardio day!

Bike, 1hr. 11.7 miles
yoga, 25 minutes

have a great day everyone!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 8, 2006)

You should really take a piece of tilapia or salmon and leave it in the breakroom trashcan!!  

No, probably not a good idea to heat it up in the microwave.  Peeps here get so mad when I heat up my broccoli


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 8, 2006)

oh, they get mad about broccoli at work too....but I don't care   the fish is pretty bad though...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 8, 2006)

naaaa...just tell them the fish is the difference between a fat ass and a hard ass!!!  

Oh -- speaking of fat asses!    Last night my hubby got into the peanut butter kisses and I walked into the kitchen and he had like two of them in his mouth and then glared at me with his wide-eyed deer in the headlight look and he said I'm just having a few.  I said, okay, you be the fat ass at your reunion.  He quit eating them immediately!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 8, 2006)

damn Tammy...that's harsh!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 8, 2006)

He knows I was just kidding


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Cardio day!
> 
> Bike, 1hr. 11.7 miles
> yoga, 25 minutes


Nice job, Billie!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 8, 2006)

I have discovered that my hips do NOT like the pigeon pose...some kind of pinching going on...I will file that tidbit for future reference...


----------



## Devlin (Aug 9, 2006)

Great job Billie.  I haven't tried heating fish at work, but have heated broccoli and my co-workers complain because it smells good.  Well then again I go make mine with sauted garlic and a light butter sauce


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 9, 2006)

Dear Mrs Reed ... I must say that although I enjoy the sexy poses and such that some use as avis, your current one is really great!  There is something about it that makes me log on each day just to take a peek.  Was it done with a timer on the camera or did someone take it for you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2006)

I take ALL of her pictures!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 9, 2006)

listen here Mrs. Texas Hottie ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2006)

and you think you're gonna do what?  Spank me?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 9, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> and you think you're gonna do what?  Spank me?



yep ... over my knee


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 9, 2006)

NT...you should see the ones that are in mine and Tammy's "private" files 


I skipped legs today to do delts/arms...I wanna make sure my hip is ok before I throw the weights at them...I will train them tomorrow 


military press 45x9
side lats 10x10+2
front lats 10x10

rope curls 50x13 increase
preachers 35x8
cory's 50x6+2

dips 30x9
skulls 45x9
o/h DB ext. 25x10

w/o time:  14:20

eliptical, 55 minutes, 4.0 miles


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 9, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> NT...you should see the ones that are in mine and Tammy's "private" files



the evil smilie is most appropriate after that comment.   I'm sure those 'privite' pics are very eye catching.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2006)

attention getting is more like it!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 9, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> attention getting is more like it!!!


I stand corrected.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## naturaltan (Aug 9, 2006)

You guys are cruel


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 9, 2006)

the punishment might be unusual....but it is far from cruel!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 9, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> the punishment might be unusual....but it is far from cruel!!!



I guess it all comes down to which side of the punishment you're on - and you two my dear are on the side with goodness all around


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:
			
		

> and you think you're gonna do what? Spank me?


did somebody call me????


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2006)

oh..and as I recall...SOMEBODY....owes me pics.....hmmmm..who is that????
can't put finger on it...she's from...Texas....great smile....uses the word: Darlin'.....has great big, beautiful....eyes....
hhmmm...whoever could that be?????


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 12, 2006)

hi all, sorry I've been MIA!!

here is my leg workout from Thursday, no cardio, I've been too tired!

hypers 15x9

hack squats 80x13
lunges 30x12
single leg ext. 30x12

SLDL 90x10+3
single leg curls 30x10

standing calves 80x10
seated calves 90x8....got stuck under this damn contraption cause my legs are so short...had to let it drop and then unload the weights 

kneeling cable crunch 120x10
powercrunch 25x8
oblique crunches 0x15

w/o time:  21:35

for all my weight/measurements, see the comp. journal!


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 13, 2006)

Sister Billie, lookin Good in here!!! Hope all is well for you!!!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2006)

Saw your #s, great work!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks everyone!! Had a good day at the gym today...but muscles were already sore!  We went out on the boat yesterday and spent over an hour in the water swimming....

back/chest/traps
lat pd 90x5+2
cl. grip seated rows 80x8
st. arm press 50x10

pec deck 70x13
cable x-overs 50x8 *PR!!*
cable flys 30x8 *PR!!*

I know...lots of flys...but the free weight areas were all full today, so I had to make do 

HISE shrugs 80x8 *PR!!*

w/o time:  8:55

eliptical machine, 30 minutes, 2.34 miles


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow, Billie.  You are getting really strong.  90# on the Lat Pull Downs I better get my but in gear on those babies


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 14, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> thanks everyone!! Had a good day at the gym today...but muscles were already sore!  We went out on the boat yesterday and spent over an hour in the water swimming....
> 
> back/chest/traps
> lat pd 90x5+2
> ...



EXCELLENT!!! Can I suggest trying to do some pushups for your last exercise as a substitute every now and then, you'll be shocked how hard they are!!! Your doing Fantastic, keep it up!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 14, 2006)

do it after I do everything else, or do them last on chest??  I'll try it!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> NT...you should see the ones that are in mine and Tammy's "private" files


Hiya B!
Okie dokie....as a request from a guy...who almost DIED....I'd like to have access to these files...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Wow, Billie. You are getting really strong. 90# on the Lat Pull Downs I better get my but in gear on those babies


yeah....ca'nt wait to see some new pics of her in a lat spread pic!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> yeah....ca'nt wait to see some new pics of her in a lat spread pic!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hiya B!
> Okie dokie....as a request from a guy...who almost DIED....I'd like to have access to these files...




milk it B


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 15, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> milk it B



For all it's worth.  You'll never get a better chance than this to get showered with sympathy


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2006)

just got back from the club...I pretty much have a 'never pay for drinks at this club' pass...  and should have seen the hugs I got from the two female bartenders that were there....about 20 more to go...


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 15, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> cable x-overs 50x8 *PR!!*
> cable flys 30x8 *PR!!*
> HISE shrugs 80x8 *PR!!*


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 16, 2006)

you guys are hilarious....lat spread 

today I did a 30 minute bike/abs circuit....5 miles on bike, then a set of 15 or more ab exercises...a different one every time..6 miles on the bike


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 16, 2006)

OH! we had our walking awards today...our team walked the most so we won $50 gift cards to Hibbet Sports.  Also...the woman I trained won overall improvement and most miles (was it wrong of me to let her win by 1/4mile...she deserved it!)  I also got a 30 minute swedish/deep tissue massage for being a good team captain


----------



## Devlin (Aug 16, 2006)

Great job Billie.  I think it is great you let her win, I'm sure it meant so much to her. Plus you still have the satisfaction of being the captian of the winning team, having a big hand in helping others get healthier, and a free deep tissue massage.  It's a win win all around.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> OH! we had our walking awards today...our team walked the most so we won $50 gift cards to Hibbet Sports.  Also...the woman I trained won overall improvement and most miles (was it wrong of me to let her win by 1/4mile...she deserved it!)  I also got a 30 minute swedish/deep tissue massage for being a good team captain



Looks like Billie is getting new shoes and a back rub!!!!  Good job, Billie.  That must make you feel good inside.  So, are you still walking with that girl?


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 16, 2006)

Dev...yes, it feels SO good to know that she tried so hard, I cannot even explain how proud I am to be the "winning" captain   she has quit working out for now..they are building a new house..but I KNOW she will be back at the gym in a couple weeks...she's hooked 

Boiler...new shoes?? hmmm...I was thinking a new softball glove, and a chain to hook up my boxing bag   we'll see....

good workout today...had only 5 hrs. of sleep because of OT at work, and I woke up about the time I was on the eliptical...

low back mach. 140x15 increase

squats 100x12
leg press 240x11
leg ext. 65x9+4

DB SLDL 35x13
leg curls 50x12

single DB calf raises 10x12
standing calf raisees 80x12

w/o time:  16:00

eliptical, 2 mile goal...25 minutes

have a great day everyone!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well let me stop in here now!!!! Hey there Billie, looking really good in here. So the 15 ab exercises...is that sets or actually 15 different Ab exercises?


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 16, 2006)

Excellent w/o Sister Billie!!! Try them as your last chest exercise, they will FRY you, I promise!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 17, 2006)

Rocco...15 reps   thanks for stopping in honey 

Archy...I'll give it a go next week


----------



## Devlin (Aug 17, 2006)

Woke up on the eliptical  I know the feeling sometimes.  Still a good workout.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 17, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> Rocco...15 reps   thanks for stopping in honey


DUH!!!! I don't know how many times I reread that before I posted and now when I reread the 15 rep thing I get it. I musta been asleep yesterday!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 17, 2006)

Billie

Great awards you got there!!!  Good job!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 17, 2006)

This will be my first massage by a "professional"   I'm going to save it for when I have a day off work, and spend the whole day pampering myself


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh yeah...that's the way to do it!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 17, 2006)

Billie.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 17, 2006)

*billie....shake yo *

Oh snap, oh snap, oh snap

When I come to the clubs, step aside
Pop the seeds, don't be hating me in the line
V.I.P because you know I gotta shine
I'm Fergie Ferg
And me love you long time

All my girls get down on the floor
Back to back drop it down real low
I'm such a lady but I'm dancing like a ho
Because you know what, I don't give a f*%&
So here we go!

How come every time you come around
My London London Bridge wanna go down
Like London London London
Wanna go down like
London London London 
Be going down like

How come every time you come around
My London London Bridge wanna go down
Like London London London
Wanna go down like
London London London 
Be going down like

Drinks start pouring
And my speech start slowing
Everybody start looking real good

The Grey Goose got the girl feeling loose
Now I'm wishing that I didn't wear these shoes
It's like everytime I get up on the dude
Papparazzi put my business in the news
And now get up out my face 
[Oh snap]
Before I turn around and spray your ass with mace
[Oh snap]
My lips make you want to have a taste
[Oh snap]
You got that? I got the bass!

How come every time you come around
My London London Bridge wanna go down
Like London London London
Wanna go down like
London London London 
Be going down like

How come every time you come around
My London London Bridge wanna go down
Like London London London
Wanna go down like
London London London 
Be going down like

When I come to the clubs, step aside
Pop the seeds, don't be hating me in the line
V.I.P because you know I gotta shine
I'm Fergie Ferg
And me love you long time

All my girls get down on the floor
Back to back drop it down real low
I'm such a lady but I'm dancing like a ho
Because you know what, I don't give a f*%&
So here we go!

How come every time you come around
My London London Bridge wanna go down
Like London London London
Wanna go down like
London London London 
Be going down like

How come every time you come around
My London London Bridge wanna go down
Like London London London
Wanna go down like
London London London 
Be going down like


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 18, 2006)

had that song in my head this morning....and MoneyMaker by Luda 

yesterday did the bike/abs circuit again for 20 minutes.

No time for cardio today...been working 12+hrs a day 

I did something a bit different today, just to shock the hell out of my arms 

DB press 20x10, x10, x8.....SS.....side lats 10x10, x10, x9
military press machine DS 50x10, 40x8, 30x7

DB curls 15x10, x10, x8....SS....rope curls 50x10, 55x9, x8
preachers  DS 35x8, 25x8, 15x10

rope press 50x10, x10, x8...SS...o/h cable ext. 80x10, x8, x8
cl. grip bench press DS 60x8, 55x6, 45x7

w/o time 25:05


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> you guys are hilarious....lat spread
> 
> today I did a 30 minute bike/abs circuit....5 miles on bike, then a set of 15 or more ab exercises...a different one every time..6 miles on the bike


well..that's what it's called....


look at you! Captain! Was very noble and unselfish of you to let her win!
You ARE a champion and leader, Billie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 18, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> You ARE a champion and leader, Billie!



Yeah, she makes me wanna shoop


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2006)

..yeah...you do too....


how's you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm good darlin'.   You?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 21, 2006)

Billie

How was your weekend sweetie?  Mine was pretty good.  Hung out w/ the boys for a while on Sat. and Sun.  It was good.  Thanks be to God for getting over heartaches!  Just hang on and you will come out victorious!  There's my lesson for the day.  

Hope you're doing well!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2006)

so...are they back home or did they just visit? That's gotta be hard...
glad your weekend went well!

HIYA BILLIE!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nope, just a weekend visit.  It is hard and even harder to tell them that when they realize they've made a mistake, or when they think they might be happier at our house, they can't come back.  There are so many lessons for them to learn here and so many consequences -- but as a parent, you have to let them learn those lessons and you have to let them suffer their consequences.  This is how they learn and how they learn the respect that everyone needs to learn.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hiya Tammy!!  I'm glad you are holding up well with the boys...it must be so hard to tell them goodbye on the weekends 

my weekend was ok...I had to work Saturday after working til 2am on Friday...I was dead tired....hubby made dinner Saturday night (not healthy at ALL...but since he was cooking...I ate it  )  also, after my first attempt at golf (and sucking) my hubby bought me my own set this weekend because he is so excited to have me trying...we may go to the driving range this Thursday 

today was a great workout! 
back/chest/traps

t-bar row 35x12 increase
rev. BB rows 65x12 increase
assisted pullups -70x8+1 

benchpress 70x9

flys 25x10...I am thinking about lowering the weight and going for more reps on these...my form is good, but the 25lb dumbells don't feel good on my shoulders...

dec. bench 35x6...  I guess I was wore out by this point....

HISE shrugs 60x12, had planned on upright rows...but someone had the bar.

w/o time 11:34

bike, 20m, 3.77 miles
eliptical, 2 mile goal....23:10   this is my fastest time ever, and since my goal was 24 minutes, now I up the resistance to a 2, and try to do it in under 24 

have a great day everyone!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## Pylon (Aug 21, 2006)

Golfing together, huh?  Hey, if you skip the cart and walk, it's a great workout!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 22, 2006)

er....I don't think hubby would go for that...

besides...the way we play....we chase a lot of balls in the woods....it's great cardio


----------



## Rissole (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello baby


----------



## Pylon (Aug 22, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> er....I don't think hubby would go for that...
> 
> besides...the way we play....we chase a lot of balls in the woods....it's great cardio



Is "chasing balls" what the kids are calling it these days?


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 22, 2006)

Rissy...holy, wha...er...ah...um...sorry, your new avi has me a bit flustered....

py...erm...yep...chasing balls is a true statement for at least one of us....


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 22, 2006)

shit...Rissy did get me tore up...I forgot to post that I did 30m of bike/ab intervals today


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2006)

Rissy got the girl feelin' flissy

It is rather....uhhhm.....st...stunning, yeah, that's the word!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 22, 2006)

if only...the frame...was a bit further...SOUTH!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2006)

Sh*t -- either that or just pan the damn thing down a bit!!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 22, 2006)

You girls....
There are some panned down ones


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't believe you!!!!  You're just going to have to show me mister


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 22, 2006)

I will need to see this proof also...it's always important to have a second witness


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 23, 2006)

hi all!  busy day today, but got to the gym 

hypers 15x12

hack squats 80x13
lunges 30x15 increase!
single leg ext. 30x11+4

SLDL 95x12
single leg curls 30x10+2

standing calf raises 80x12
leg press calves 90x12

w/o time:  15:41

eliptical, 1 mile LEVEL 5 resistance! 12:48
bike, 40 minutes..didn't see mileage


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 24, 2006)

been having tummy trouble yet again....*sigh*  woke up with a bad stomach ache...no workout today


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> I will need to see this proof also...it's always important to have a second witness


oh sure....go for the ripped guy..... 

Hiya Billie! Hope u are doing great...hope I can get all caught up soon....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 25, 2006)

6 days jellybean!

  How are ya today?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 25, 2006)

yeah...how is she?????
Hiya Billie! How's my favorite Southern Belle????


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> oh sure....go for the ripped guy.....
> ....




Burner,  you and I are yesterday's news.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 25, 2006)

put out to pasture....


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 25, 2006)

hey all, got called into work today..tummy is better, but I am SO bloated...scales say I'm 127 again   

I did workout today, but no time to post...I will post it Sunday


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 25, 2006)

Go to bed B!


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 26, 2006)

heya you hope you feel better!  still doing HIT?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 26, 2006)

heh...I can't remember the last time I was 127....
feeling better?


----------



## Devlin (Aug 27, 2006)

I finally come in here to catch up and what do I see....Ris and his yummy avi     Now I have to attempt to focus on Billie and her workouts, if I can without drooling over Ris


----------



## Devlin (Aug 27, 2006)

Managed to focus .....workouts are looking good.  How's the tummy feeling?  I'm sure you can over come the bloat with no problem.  Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 28, 2006)

Billie -- how are you feeling sweetie?

Don't worry about the weight gain.  I gained 2 pounds back myself!  

Dev...good job on focusing!     I know it was hard girl


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 28, 2006)

good morning, Ms. Billie!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't think you should worry about the weight gain, but make a mental note of what you ate/drank/exercise and mark it as 'good info'.  Not making note of it and just ignoring it could lead to 1 pound here, a couple there and before you know it, all the hard work you put into losing weight/body fat is gone because they inched there way back slowly.  

So, just make note of what you did and see if it continues.  If so, try to determine where you think the problem is and make an adjustment

Keep up the hard work Mrs. B


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 28, 2006)

hi all!  Here is the workout from Friday...

Delts
Arnolds 20x10
side lats 10x10
cable front lats 40x6+2

triceps
dips 30x8
DB skulls 15(2)x12 increase
o/h DB ext. 25x10

biceps
hammers 15x11
inc. DB curls 15x11 10sec. neg.
cable preacher curls 50x10 10 sec. neg.

w/o time, about 20 minutes...forgot to time it 

eliptical...2 mile goal, intervals, level 1, 1min, level 8, 1 min....21:10!!!  if you think I'm excited about this....see todays workout!!

today...
Back
DB rows 30x12
lat PD 90x6+2
DB pullovers 40x10

chest
flys 20x15
DB bench 35x6 
pec deck 70x10

traps
upright rows 35x9 10 sec. negative

w/o time, 9min!!

did some ab work today, but didn't write it down...

eliptical, 2 mile goal, the usual 1/8 intervals....18:41!!!!!!!!!!!

went to the driving range Saturday morning...had a great time, and my shoulders/arms are still sore...I hit about 75 balls


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh you lucky dawg you!!!!  I have so been wanting to go to the driving range....I'm anxious to get my shoes on and get the clubs out!


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 29, 2006)

tummy trouble again today...this shit (literally) is getting on my nerves   I think I may need to see a Doc next week to get this straightened out...

15m on bike today...it's rainy, and hubby is off school this week, so a bunch of snuggling was in order...we sat and watched some old arm wrestling nationals


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 29, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> so a bunch of snuggling was in order...we sat and watched some old arm wrestling nationals



That's always in order...and that's an order!!  

Seriously -- I"m sorry you're not feeling good sweetie!  What exactly is the "tummy trouble"?  Is it just diarhhea or are you nauseous?  Sorry to be graphic --


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 29, 2006)

jellybean -- have you ever tried this?

1/2 w/w bagel, toasted, spread about a tsp of peanut butter on there, I like chunky and then sprinkle your chocolate protein powder on that and mix it together?

Aaaaaaaah (a la Homer Simpson)


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> tummy trouble again today...this shit (literally) is getting on my nerves


better there than on your shoes.... 

Attempt at humor....

Feeling any better?


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 30, 2006)

well Fitty..I will be constipated for a week, then diarrea for a week....the doc always gives me Kristulose (sp) to help....but it really doesn't.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 30, 2006)

This is not the journal to be reading while I'm eating lunch.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 30, 2006)

sorry TTT!! 

low back machine 160x12
squats 100x15 increase!!!
leg press 240x12
leg ext. 65x10
leg curls 50x12
standing calf raises 80x10, x10, 8

no time for cardio today...hubby and I had a lot of errands to run.  I am thinking about taking some time off gym to let my tummy settle, but I haven't really decided yet....


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> better there than on your shoes....
> 
> Attempt at humor....
> ?



LMAO!

How ya feelin there B?  Workouts looked good!

Ahh the snuggle time...haven't gotten much of that with my new shift...mmmm can't wait for the weekend!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 30, 2006)

Heya B-

Sorry to hear about the digestinal troubles.  Hope you get to feeling better quick.

Fitty -

PB on a bagel...good.  Adding protein?  That might make it nearly guiltless!


----------



## Devlin (Aug 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear you are still feeling crappy.  I really hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 31, 2006)

crappy...nice choice of words....lol...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 31, 2006)

Pylon said:


> Fitty -
> PB on a bagel...good.  Adding protein?  That might make it nearly guiltless!




Yeah, it's a great treat.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 31, 2006)

You know, I came in here to say....something....but I got distracted by the new avi.  Hachi machi!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## DOMS (Aug 31, 2006)

b_reed23, I just saw your new avatar: pretty, pretty, pretty!   Great work!


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 31, 2006)

nothing more to be said here that hasn't already been said​


*HOTTIE!!!!!!!​*
Avitar il più caldo in scomparto del ferro!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 1, 2006)

u guys don't think it's a bit too much??  You don't think it will get me banned do you?  Thanks for all the compliments!!

Boiler...what language is that?? I don't recognize "scomparto"


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> Boiler...what language is that?? I don't recognize "scomparto"



According the AltaVista Babel Fish Translation site, in Italian it means "The warmest Avitar in bucket of the iron".


----------



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> According the AltaVista Babel Fish Translation site, in Italian it means "The warmest Avitar* in bucket of the iron"*.



Italian for "Buns of Steel"?


----------



## ZECH (Sep 1, 2006)

b_reed23;14.35794 said:
			
		

> u guys don't think it's a bit too much??


.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> u guys don't think it's a bit too much??  You don't think it will get me banned do you?




Since the *Super Moderator* approves, I highly doubt that anyone would get you


----------



## Devlin (Sep 2, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Since the *Super Moderator* approves, I highly doubt that anyone would get you



Trip you took the words out of my mouth.  

Great avi Billie!!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 4, 2006)

Any chance I can get a lifesize copy of that picture??


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 4, 2006)

"objects in the picture may appear smaller than they are"

sorry, I forgot the disclaimer


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 5, 2006)

My WHOLE entire week has been made :grrr:

Looking GREAT Mrs. New Booty


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 5, 2006)

hey all!!  I am working insane hours, so I may not be able to visit all the journals this week...sorry!!

Monday...
Back/chest/traps

T-bar row 40x10 5s. neg.
Rev. BB rows 85x6 (too heavy) 65x8
assist. p/u -70x9

DB bench 30x10
inc. DB bench 30x8
inc. flys 15x15 5 sec. neg.

DB shrugs 40x10

w/o time:  12:00

hurt my left wrist somewhere in there...probably the BB rows...

eliptical, intervals 1/8 resistance, 3 miles, 30:30...goal this week...get this number under 30m!!

Today!!

45 minutes on bike, 7.85 miles


----------



## Devlin (Sep 5, 2006)

Join the club with the insane hours.  Forget about visiting the journals, make sure you take time to rest/recover (I know funny hearing that from me, the queen of not getting enough rest/recovery)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2006)

jellybean!

I think you need to crop the rest of that avi out and just show that sexy  !


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 6, 2006)

and again ... another fine day as I stop in to see THE avi


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 6, 2006)

well, I didn't get out of work until after 3am last night...and back into work today at 12...so no workout today...    I am really hoping to get the rest of my weight training in Thursday and Friday, wish me luck


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 6, 2006)

Just checking

Yep. Avatar still here - check


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Just checking
> 
> Yep. Avatar still here - check



 ... there are some avis that are worth checking in for ... and this is definitely one of them


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hiya Billie!
Hope you are feeling better! I'm pages behind...so forgive me if I just jump to the present....
wow....u really are working odd hours....how long till u are dont with that?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 7, 2006)

Avi -- check

Now where's the real thing???  

 jellybean!  I know you're busy, but hope you're doing okay.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

good morning, Billie!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 7, 2006)

have a few minutes, and to answer everyones question....they are saying the next 2 months at work are going to be record breakers for the company, we are already scheduled for this Saturday AND Sunday, and probably every one through November at least. I think I am going to go back to a upper/lower split so I don't feel guilty if I miss a workout, does this sound ok?

I did one helluva workout today because I knew that I probably wouldn't have time to go tomorrow...so here it is!! Weights are down, but I felt good afterwards 

hypers 25x8
hack squats 80x15 increase
single leg ext. 30x11+5
single leg curls 30x12+4
leg press calves 90x15 increase

BB military press 45x8
front lats 10x10

cl. grip bench 60x8
rope press 50x15 increase
rev. grip press 50x10

preachers 35x10
rope curls 50x6
rev. grip cable curls 40x8...holy forearm fire, batman!!!! 

dec. crunch x15
kn. cable cr. 110x10
rev. crunchx12

eliptical...did I hit my goal for the week?????? Hell yeah! 3 miles...1/8 intervals....*29:20!!!!!! *

the reverse presses/curls felt great, it's been so long since I've done them! I also felt wonderful hitting 3 miles in 30 minutes...now I gotta come up with a new goal on the eliptical


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 7, 2006)

Rock On sister!!!  

I'm sorry work is about to slammed!  It has been kinda slow here, so I'd die to get slammed like that!
(oh wait a minute....that sounded partially pornographic)


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 7, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Rock On sister!!!
> 
> I'm sorry work is about to slammed!  It has been kinda slow here, so I'd die to get slammed like that!
> (oh wait a minute....that sounded partially pornographic)



Yes please, pick me to do the ........................... 


I mean, it doesn't sound TOO bad.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 7, 2006)

That sucks about work...what do you do? And your Avi.... Very nice! Hope everything is going great for you!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Rock On sister!!!
> 
> I'm sorry work is about to slammed! It has been kinda slow here, so I'd die to get slammed like that!
> (oh wait a minute....that sounded partially pornographic)


somebody call me?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> That sucks about work...what do you do? And your Avi.... Very nice! Hope everything is going great for you!


hey roc! look who's making the rounds again! How's things?
I do believe she is a machinist or something like that....kind of gives you a 'Flash Dance' kind of image...
by day, she's all sexy in overalls...at night...she puts on cute little red butt shorts and jams out to her ipod...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2006)

...had to give it a bit of a refresher....that movie came out in 1982, I believe...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 8, 2006)

oh man..that was great 

and yes...I stamp the steel that builds some huge ass generators...aka...."flashdance"   by night...."flashpants" 


oh...for all those that asked ...new pics are in the gallery


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> somebody call me?










 Hey, get your own catch phrase.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 8, 2006)

Mornin' jelly bean


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> hey roc! look who's making the rounds again! How's things?
> I do believe she is a machinist or something like that....kind of gives you a 'Flash Dance' kind of image...
> by day, she's all sexy in overalls...at night...she puts on cute little red butt shorts and jams out to her ipod...


LOL!!! I'm doing fine buddy, how are YOU doing?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Hey, get your own catch phrase.


you sure you started that one? 'Cause you know..you are older..and memory starts to go.....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> oh man..that was great
> 
> and yes...I stamp the steel that builds some huge ass generators...aka...."flashdance"  by night...."flashpants"
> 
> ...


I've got that soundtrack song stuck in my head: She works hard for the money.... 

way hot, billie!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> LOL!!! I'm doing fine buddy, how are YOU doing?


If I was doing anybetter...I wouldn't be able to stand myself....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> If I was doing anybetter...I wouldn't be able to stand myself....




Good, get your ass to the gym!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> you sure you started that one? 'Cause you know..you are older..and memory starts to go.....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Good, get your ass to the gym!


this means...you have your camera ready??
 WAHOO!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 8, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>


  was'sup, Trips!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 11, 2006)

#1 --  jellybean

#2 -- Burner, did you ever go to the gym?????  Oh wait, who am I askin' ?    J/K honey


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> #1 --  jellybean
> 
> #2 -- Burner, did you ever go to the gym????? Oh wait, who am I askin' ?  J/K honey


I was saving my self for this afternoon, thank you very little...
hey Ms. saucy....c'mere....Im gonna give ya a spankin' for that outburst!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 11, 2006)

I did workout today...will post when I have time....I'm on day 8 of work....at least 10hrs a day this week or more...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh Billie -- I hope it eases up for you soon honey.  It just isn't the same around here without you!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 12, 2006)

quick post...yesterdays workout...

Uppers

inc. Benchpress 60x10
inc. DB bench 30x8
dec. fly 20x12
machine fly 50x10

lat PD 80x10
seated cable row 80x8
st. arm press 50x8
machine wide row 70x8

arnolds 20x10
side lats 10x10
mach. mil. press 60x9

HISE shrugs 80x10

inc. Db curl 15x10
inc. hammers 15x8
preacher curl mach. 40x10

dips 30x10
kickbacks 12x10
o/h DB ext. 25x12

w/o time, 27:05

30 mit HIIT eliptical...forgot to write down miles.

diet has been awful this past 2 weeks...no time to cook means eating a bunch of stuff that I shouldn't...weight is at 127


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 12, 2006)

jellybean.  Don't worry about the weight and the food.  At least you're still working out and your cardio looks great!  Work has a terrible way of taking a toll on your preparations and diet.

I hope you're sleeping well and hope your feeling well too!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2006)

u are doing better than me, Billie!
Also think: OVERTIME!


----------



## Pylon (Sep 12, 2006)

don't let work get you down, B.  Stay strong!


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 13, 2006)

Billie

How goes it?

I like the curls.  Is that a new doo?


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 13, 2006)

curls?? I've had them 

nothing fancy today, 30 minutes on Eliptical...only about 2.3 miles I think...I felt like I was going fast...but I guess not


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 13, 2006)

oh yeah...speaking of new "doos"  I am thinking about going brunette...comments, suggestions anyone??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh yeah....I think brunette's are hot!  Oh, I'm brunette....maybe I'm biased!  

I think that would look really good on you especially if you went with a caramel/cinnamon color.  Nothing too dark.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 13, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> oh yeah...speaking of new "doos"  I am thinking about going brunette...comments, suggestions anyone??



That's what my wife is.  How about Red  Red on the Head means......













































It would match those hot bottoms in your Avi


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Billie! Happy Hump Day!
Hope your day was a good one! Pesonally, I like the blonde...reminds of of Marylin Monroe....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 14, 2006)

Billie!!!

Come back, come back!!!!  We need to see you here.  I know you've got that crazy thing called work!!  

Hope you're doing okay.  Miss you here!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 15, 2006)

I have missed you guys so much!!!  I did go workout yesterday, lower body, and I tried something new...something I may do from now one because I LOVED it...check it out...

Squats
45x10
65x10
85x10
105x7
125x3
105x4
85x6
65x7
45x6

SLDL
45x10
65x10
85x8
105x6
125x3 *PR!!!*
105x5
85x5
65x7
45x8

Seated calves
45x10
55x8
65x6
75x5
65x7
55x7
45x8

I really liked this...and DOMS were killer last night and today 

no cardio yesterday or today, but diet has been good...my weight is back down to around 125, so I'm doing something right 

also...had my massage today, and I think I'm in love   I am so relaxed right now that I think I'm gonna get a nap before work today


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 15, 2006)

Oh my gosh!!!  That's a really extensive workout, but you did good girly!  

Looks almost similar to what I have to start on Monday.

Oh, I have some good news, but I'm not ready to tell you guys yet...need to wait for about another week or so before I know if it's solidified!

Glad you had your massage Billie -- I love massages


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2006)

oh...man....gona keep us in suspense.....meanie!

I'm gonna go out on a limb...and say..good news at work?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 15, 2006)

Nope, no news on the work front yet


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2006)

some other front?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 15, 2006)

We'll see after tonight.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 15, 2006)

aaaaaahhhhh   Billie, help me stay out of the candy jar!!!


----------



## Devlin (Sep 15, 2006)

Fantastic workout   Great job on getting the diet back on track.  As for the hair, I think you look really good as a blonde.

*Tammy*- Need a week to solidify the good news   In my book that means something really good that you may have been 'working' on.    I hope the news remains good.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 15, 2006)

Man, look at them squats!  I hope the other ladies in the gym took notice!  And the guys, for that matter.


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 16, 2006)

OMG...


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 16, 2006)

That's quite the leg workout.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> aaaaaahhhhh  Billie, help me stay out of the candy jar!!!


How's this:
You want to drop what...5-10 more lbs? Each piece of candy is just that much more of a barrier for you to reach your goal?


HIYA BILLIE!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 18, 2006)

Yep, that works!

Billie -- I love the new av!  That's hysterical


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 18, 2006)

Trips -- I like your's too!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 18, 2006)

hi all...I will post workotu tomorrow...got a lot on my plate today.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey lady! Hope u are ok.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 20, 2006)

hi guys...hopefully will hit the gym tomorrow, will see how I am feeling.  Thanks for all the support


----------



## Pylon (Sep 20, 2006)

no w/outs...at least I know it's not just me...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 20, 2006)

I think it's been everyone lately!!!  hahaha

I was going to workout at lunch, but didn't get the chance, so my plan is to workout after work today


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2006)

did ya go?
(u ask me....)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 21, 2006)

Yep and then got up and went this morning also!!!    

ALSO GUYS
I talked to Billie and she wanted me to let you guys know that she's okay, but will be off of here for a couple of weeks.

Please just lend her your prayers.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Sep 22, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> oh yeah...speaking of new "doos"  I am thinking about going brunette...comments, suggestions anyone??



No IMO.    You look great as a blonde.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Sep 22, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> also...had my massage today, and I think I'm in love   I am so relaxed right now that I think I'm gonna get a nap before work today




Massages are GREAT!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2006)

Hiya B!
Hope you are doing well! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 24, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I talked to Billie and she wanted me to let you guys know that she's okay, but will be off of here for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Please just lend her your prayers.



 Just noticed this.  We'll have to bump her journal periodically so it doesn't fall into an abyss.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 25, 2006)

Definitely Trips!!!  

Thanks bunches


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2006)

good morning, B! Hope you are doing better!


----------



## Devlin (Sep 25, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Yep and then got up and went this morning also!!!
> 
> ALSO GUYS
> I talked to Billie and she wanted me to let you guys know that she's okay, but will be off of here for a couple of weeks.
> ...



 I'm thinking about you Billie and hoping everything is ok


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 26, 2006)

I talked to her yesterday and she is doing better.  Dee, she said she was going to call you...

I'm sure she'll soon be ready to tell everyone what is going on.  She's gonna be fine though and that's all that matters.


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello Sister Billie, hope your feelin better!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 28, 2006)

Here's to not letting my friend's journal get pushed down!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 28, 2006)

hopefully, pics to follow?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 29, 2006)

to my southern belle ...


----------



## Pylon (Sep 30, 2006)

Hmm...it's quiet in here....too quiet....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2006)

...I bet she's planning a heckuva comeback...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 2, 2006)

She's doing good.  I'm not sure when she'll be back.  I don't know if she has access to a computer.  Maybe I'll try to call her later to check in on her.  I'll let you guys know if I get a hold of her.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 2, 2006)

Tell her Best Wishes!!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 3, 2006)

Ditto....


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 3, 2006)

ditto Pylon's ditto to Arch's ditto


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2006)

ditto


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 6, 2006)

Just bumping my buddie's journal.....I'm sure she will check in soon -- I sent her a text this morning


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2006)

so...um...<ahem>....BILLIE! OLLY OLLY OXEN FREE!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 8, 2006)

This is getting silly.  first Billie, now Dev?  Let's just hope Fitty stays around...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 9, 2006)

No, no....Fitty is here to stay!

I talked to Billie on Friday, she is doing great!  She's really happy and I'm glad.  She deserved some happiness!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2006)

...yet she is still depriving us of..her.....can we spank her? just a little? me first..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 16, 2006)

Just bumping my buddies journal again.  I will try to call or text her in a little bit!  Will let you guys know how she's doing.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> ...can we spank her? just a little?



Did someone call me?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 16, 2006)

You guys are just gonna have to get in line!  I'm first up to bat...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 16, 2006)

oh...I'm RIGHT behind you...hope you are prepared to recieve a spankin' too...'guilty' by association....


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 16, 2006)

Just droppin in to say your in my thoughts and prayers my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 18, 2006)

I guess I'm not the only one missing around here...time to send the dogs out...by that I mean burner


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2006)

Woof!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2006)

Where The Hell Is She?????


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Where The Hell Is She?????



  I thought she was with you.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 24, 2006)

She's doing okay guys....she's just super busy with work and I think she still doesn't have a puter.  As soon as I talk to her again, I'll tell her you all are asking about her.

Just know that she's doing good and she is happy.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2006)

well...WE'RE NOT! 

WE WANT BILLIE!!! 
WE WANT BILLIE!!! 
WE WANT BILLIE!!! 
WE WANT BILLIE!!! 
WE WANT BILLIE!!! 
WE WANT BILLIE!!! 
WE WANT BILLIE!!! 
WE WANT BILLIE!!! 
WE WANT BILLIE!!! 
WE WANT BILLIE!!! 
WE WANT BILLIE!!! 
WE WANT BILLIE!!! 
WE WANT BILLIE!!! 
WE WANT BILLIE!!! 
WE WANT BILLIE!!! 
WE WANT BILLIE!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 24, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Just know that she's doing good and she is happy.



I guess she's not with Burner after all.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 24, 2006)

Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2006)

was'sup, trips!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 24, 2006)

That didn't take you long.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2006)

ssshhhhh........don't tell anybody.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2006)

yeah ... what TT said.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2006)

what Nt said TT said.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Billie !  Hurry back !


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> what Nt said TT said.



is it possible for me to now say again what Burner said I said TT said?  If so, then I say what Burner said I said TT said.  If not, then I'd like to say what Burner said ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 1, 2006)

What are you tryin' to say???


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2006)

We miss our blonde hottie friend.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 1, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> is it possible for me to now say again what Burner said I said TT said?  If so, then I say what Burner said I said TT said.  If not, then I'd like to say what Burner said ...



You don't say!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2006)

he so did say! I think I said it too...didn't you say it?


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 2, 2006)

BOO!!  I finally have internet access, and I will try to check in more often, though I'm afraid it wont be an every day thing for right now 

I am doing okay, went through a divorce that started out good, and then got nasty, but I'm happier than ever.  I will tell you guys the details a little bit at a time because it is really a long, LONG story, so maybe it's easier just to open the floor for questions....

I have been trying to hit the gym, I've been going about 1-2 times a week and diet has gone to hell I'm afraid...there is just so much to moving out on your own...

for those inquiring minds, I am seeing someone kinda...he has been my best friend for a long time and after the divorce we starting hanging out more, and he makes me so happy.  For all those that want to make jokes (or pat me on the back and say job well done) he is only 20 years old...  

well, I need to get off here and go to bed, I will try to drop in more often.  I love all of you so much, and have missed you!!  Thanks for keeping my journal bumped


----------



## Devlin (Nov 2, 2006)

Woo Hoo you are back!!!!!!

You have been very missed.  Sorry to hear about all the trouble on the home front, but know that we are here for you.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey Billie Bear !!! xoxoxo


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah!!!!  MY girl finally made an appearance!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah, I was kinda thinking that might have been the reason for the disappearing act...sorry to hear it.  (I mean, I guess it's a positive move for you, but still tough to go thru.)  Glad you are back.

And congrats on the new guy.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 2, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> he so did say! I think I said it too...didn't you say it?



I dare say I did say it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 2, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> I am doing okay, went through a divorce



Say what?  

So I guess it's a bad news, good news thing.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I dare say I did say it.



don't dare say it, say it man.  If you said it, then you said it.  If you're not sure you said it, then there is no way B could have said what you said.  And if that is indeed true, then I have no way of saying what B said you said.  All I have to say is, if you said it, then I dare say I'll say what you said.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Say what?



oh oh ... here we go again. 

All I have to say is, it's good to have the southern belle back.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 3, 2006)

Seeing a 20 year old huh, right after a divorce?   Hmmmmm 

but you said you were happy, who am I to say anything 

welcome back


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Seeing a 20 year old huh, right after a divorce?   Hmmmmm



this is interesting to me ... is there some sort of non active period one should wait?  

If I was to divorce my wife, it would be a real good reason ... thus, once it's been finalized or the lawyer has made it so, I'm moving on ... see ya, there were some good times, obviously more bad, so off I go to meet someone else.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 3, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> this is interesting to me ... is there some sort of non active period one should wait?
> 
> If I was to divorce my wife, it would be a real good reason ... thus, once it's been finalized or the lawyer has made it so, I'm moving on ... see ya, there were some good times, obviously more bad, so off I go to meet someone else.



I see your points, but the way I see it, it takes a big commitment to get married.  OK, when you boil it down, it might not seem much more than just a really serious relationship, but you put a lot of time and effort into said relationship, so IMO, if a divorce were to happen, I would look at it as a chance to be on my own again for a while, hopefully not too long, but I definitely wouldn't get involved with someone right away.  Fooling around is one thing, going out having a good time, meeting some people is cool, but I wouldn't go right back into where I was.  

Our example here is an attractive 27 year old woman.  I am sure if she wanted to, she could go out and meet loads of new people.  That doesn't mean she wouldn't end up with her friend whom she cares about in the end, but now is her chance to do some things she might not get to do if said relationship gets stronger.  there are plenty of things I would "like" to do, but I will never be able to because I am married.  If I were suddenly getting divorced, hell yeah I would be doing those things...another "relationship" would be the furthest thing from my mind.  You forget that not everyone does the things you do WHILE MARRIED, so if I were able to do them again, you bet your ass I would do them.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 3, 2006)

You don't say!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 3, 2006)

Yes we are seeing each other, but we are taking things very slow because we both respect each other as friends first and foremost.  If it turns into something serious later on, that would be great, but right now I am having a lot of fun with my best friend...what's wrong with that?

got to the gym today to do legs, we got in a bunch of new hammer strength equipment, so I had fun with that.  Hopefully I will start posting workouts next week!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> I see your points, but the way I see it, it takes a big commitment to get married.  OK, when you boil it down, it might not seem much more than just a really serious relationship, but you put a lot of time and effort into said relationship, so IMO, if a divorce were to happen, I would look at it as a chance to be on my own again for a while, hopefully not too long, but I definitely wouldn't get involved with someone right away.  Fooling around is one thing, going out having a good time, meeting some people is cool, but I wouldn't go right back into where I was.



agreed 



			
				Stewart20 said:
			
		

> Our example here is an attractive 27 year old woman.  I am sure if she wanted to, she could go out and meet loads of new people.  That doesn't mean she wouldn't end up with her friend whom she cares about in the end, but now is her chance to do some things she might not get to do if said relationship gets stronger.



agreed 
breed = hottie = attractive 




			
				Stewart20 said:
			
		

> there are plenty of things I would "like" to do, but I will never be able to because I am married.  If I were suddenly getting divorced, hell yeah I would be doing those things...another "relationship" would be the furthest thing from my mind.  You forget that not everyone does the things you do WHILE MARRIED, so if I were able to do them again, you bet your ass I would do them.



I'm a bit of an oddity, for sure.  

I do really agree with you ... if things fell apart in our marriage, I'd become a party circuit monster.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> he is only 20 years old...
> 
> Thanks for keeping my journal bumped


 
CRADLE ROBBER!!!!! (I like your style, kid!)


and...I've been waiting to bump you myself...


Glad u are back...


oh...you just went thru or are still going thru a traumatic ordeal....take care of the most important things...and the rest will fall back into place.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 3, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> Yes we are seeing each other



So will he be taking you to his senior prom?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> So will he be taking you to his senior prom?


DOH!!!!


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 3, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> So will he be taking you to his senior prom?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 3, 2006)

That was just.... wrong


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 6, 2006)

okay, I had that coming....good one 

time to post a workout!!  HIT again 

back
DB rows 30x10
HS iso low rows 30x10
DB pullovers 30x12

chest
machine flys 50x12
Bench 65x7 
HS incline bench 30x10

traps
HS shrugs 30x12

treadmill, 1 mile, 18 minutes
eliptical, 1 mile, 12:30 minutes

I would like to say that I'm back as far as lifting/diet, but I'm really not   I am down to about 120lb, but I feel fatter now than I did at 125   I WILL get there however


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 6, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> I would like to say that I'm back as far as lifting/diet, but I'm really not   I am down to about 120lb, but I feel fatter now than I did at 125   I WILL get there however



Can we get a recent picture to assess that for ourselves?? 

(Preferably in same outfit as your last update )


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 6, 2006)

Sister Billie, Glad your back!!! Great w/o too!!! Sorry you went through a tough time, GOD speed your heart my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2006)

heya Billie.  With all you've gone through, you've earned some slacking.  Glad to hear the impact was minimal!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 7, 2006)

Stewart20 said:


> Can we get a recent picture to assess that for ourselves??
> 
> (Preferably in same outfit as your last update )



Good work Stewart  

Now that Billie is a free bird, my wife has taken it upon herself to view the photos with more .......... intent.


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 7, 2006)

naturaltan said:


> Good work Stewart
> 
> Now that Billie is a free bird, my wife has taken it upon herself to view the photos with more .......... intent.



well, it can only be considered good work if we get to see the goods!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 7, 2006)

i dont have a puter cord for my phone yet guys....you'll have to be patient!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 7, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> i dont have a puter cord for my phone yet guys....you'll have to be patient!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> i dont have a puter cord for my phone yet guys....you'll have to be patient!


are we there yet.......are....we...there....yet? are we there yet.......are....we...there....yet? are we there yet.......are....we...there....yet? are we there yet.......are....we...there....yet? are we there yet.......are....we...there....yet? are we there yet.......are....we...there....yet? are we there yet.......are....we...there....yet? are we there yet.......are....we...there....yet? are we there yet.......are....we...there....yet? are we there yet.......are....we...there....yet? are we there yet.......are....we...there....yet? are we there yet.......are....we...there....yet? are we there yet.......are....we...there....yet? are we there yet.......are....we...there....yet?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello Sister Billie, hope all is well for you my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 8, 2006)

Leg day!!! oh yeah...and abs 

low back machine 140x17 increase
smith sqats ATF 70x11  I have never done smith squats, let alone atf...I like! 

leg press 200x12 not impressed with this weight...
leg ext. 50x15 increase
DB SLDL 30x12
HS seated leg curls 45x10
standing calf raises 60x12

kn. cable crunches 100x17 increase
decline situps x17 add weight
powercrunch 15x10

workout time:  20 minutes

eliptical machine, 30 minutes, 2.35 miles


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Billie.  Sorry to hear about your ordeal.  I'm sure he's worse off without you.  Hang in there. 

BTW:  They sell phone cords at Home Depot.  Not a big investment really.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey hottie! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 8, 2006)

Glad to see you back.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 9, 2006)

cardio day 

30m eliptical, 2.25 miles
10m walk, .56 miles


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 10, 2006)

new pics in gallery


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 10, 2006)

Reminder to self:  Visit Billie's gallery more often.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2006)

:

Oh my!!!  That tattoo is  ... and the other pic


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 10, 2006)

Are you smoking??????

That's it...I'm coming up there to spank your ass!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Are you smoking??????
> 
> That's it...I'm coming up there to spank your ass!!!!



that's it ... I'm also coming to watch you get your ass spanked.  

pssst ... I think I see a beer as well ... you really need to tan her ass.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh I'm tannin' her hide alright...but I can't fault her for drinking a beer....I might have one with her.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 10, 2006)

Solid w/o Sister Billie!!! Pics look good, love the tattoo!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 11, 2006)

neither of those are mine... we had friends over earlier that day


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 13, 2006)

well shyte...there goes my chance to come to TN


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 13, 2006)

How goes it Sister Billie???


----------



## Pylon (Nov 13, 2006)

Heya B -

Love the ink.  Looks like your new life sitchiation suits you well.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi Billie!  Looking good.  Sultry Eyes.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 14, 2006)

hi all, sorry I've been MIA!  I have been trying to get ready for deer season which starts this weekend, working 10+hrs a day, 6 days a week, and if that weren't enough Cody's (my guy) dad is in the hospital yet again.  he has had cancer, and then heart surgery, a month ago he had fluid removed off his lungs, and he's going in tonight because they think fluid has formed around his heart, and now he's having thyroid trouble 

here is fridays workout:

delts/tris/bis
DB press 20x10
front lats 8x11
bent rear lats 8x10

cl. grip bench 55x12 
rope press 50x15
HS dips 50x12

HS preachers 20x12
rope curls 50x12
rev. cable curls 40x10
30 minutes eliptical

todays workout:

back/chest/traps

lat PD 70x10
HS high iso lats 50x15
stiff arm press 50x10

flys 15x15
HS bench 50x8
Dec. DB bench 25x10

DB shrugs 30x10

10m eliptical
5m bike


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey billie!  Workout looks awsome...your doing amazing hun!!

Yea deer season is on its way   I've been doing that since sept 9 LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 14, 2006)

Billie, take care and give Cody my regards.  I'm sure his dad is in good hands.

Keep us posted hon.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 16, 2006)

hi all!  

legs/abs

hypers x12
HS leg ext. 30x12
HS lunges 20x10
hacks 50x15 increase
SLDL 75x12
leg curls 50x12
seated calves 45x12

stab. balll crunch x15
leg raisesx 12
oblique crunches x12

15m. eliptical.

don't know if I will make it to the gym next week between deer hunting and the holidays, but I will try!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 16, 2006)

Well, well....look who's here!

How's it going sweetie?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> ready for deer season


U shoulda seen the buck I saw at 3am downtown this past Saturday. Was in somebody's yard, eating some grass...'course he was a city deer...not the same as a country deer...he is probably used to drive by's...so I kept on going...


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2006)

Heya B, good to see ya!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 17, 2006)

EXCELLENT w/o's Sister Billie!!! Wishing nothing but the best for you and yours!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2006)

BillieBear !!!  xoxoxo


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


>


 
"ONE FOR THE CORPS!...guess the Corps don't get theirs today"
"Oh that's right, Private Pyle, don't make any fucking effort to get to the top of the fucking obstacle. If God would have wanted you up there he would have miracled your ass up there by now, wouldn't he? "
- Full Metal Jacket


Hi Billie!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 20, 2006)

hi all!!  I don't think I will be at the gym this week...I have deer hunting every morning (and evening after Thursday) and I have a Dinner to cook for work on Wednesday, and I got invited to Cody's family dinner, so I'm cooking desserts for that on Thursday.  Also I am planning on a lot of wild monkey sex this weekend, so there you go  

I went out opening morning and got my first buck ever!  it is only a 3 point, but dresses at about 140-150!   we got out to our spots around 5:30, and around 6:30 I hear Cody's 270 echo through the woods TWICE, so a few min. later he texts me and then comes over to where I am, says he shot at the biggest 12 pt he has ever seen, it left a lot of fur, but a little blood, so we decide that in a few hrs we will try to find it again.  he walks back to his stand and texts me that he just flushed up a 6pt.  10 minutes later out walks this buck...big body, and I'm about 75yds away up against a tree.  I can't shoot through the shrubs so I stand up and walk out into the open...I know..not smart, and it was very loud.  BUT he didn't even hear me or see me, so I crouch down and take aim...POW I shot again for good measure, and then txt Cody to tell him he was down...it was awsome, and for anyone wondering I was using an SKS   here is the pic of my first buck!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2006)

Sounds like a "good" weekend planned, LOL!!! Congrats on your first buck, Good Stuff!!! Hope you have a Great Holiday my Friend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 20, 2006)

You are sooooo my hero!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 20, 2006)

Heya hun great workouts and GREAT deer!!!!!!  Congrats on the furst buck!  And nice gun!!

i can't wait been hunting with the bow since sept and monday opnes the first day of muzzleloader for me...gonna be nice to reach out and touch one!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2006)

sounds like your weekend is gonna be better than mine...but ya never know...
HIYA Billie!
Did ya drink the blood?


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 20, 2006)

UUUMMM...NO!! But I did field dress it on my own...my arms are so short that even with gloves on when I pulled the heart and lungs I ended up with blood up to my armpits...AND we forgot the rags to clean up, so I had to take my undershirt off to wipe off with it...so at some point I was standing there in pants and a bra wiping blood off of me...it was like some weird horror movie...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## King Silverback (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving Sister Billie, hope you have a Special one my Friend, you deserve it!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2006)

Hapy Thanksgiving BilieBear !


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> UUUMMM...NO!! But I did field dress it on my own...my arms are so short that even with gloves on when I pulled the heart and lungs I ended up with blood up to my armpits...AND we forgot the rags to clean up, so I had to take my undershirt off to wipe off with it...so at some point I was standing there in pants and a bra wiping blood off of me...it was like some weird horror movie...


u didn't?? Haven't you seen the classic movie:Red Dawn? IF not..go rent it...
u have to drink the blood of your first kill.


Have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 27, 2006)

sorry I'm away guys...Deer season is in full swing until this weekend, and then I'll be able to visit until the 16th when it fires back up again


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 27, 2006)

uh...huh...THAT"S what you want to call it...


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 27, 2006)

I'll have you know that I haven't had THAT in about 3 days...we have both been too tired, so we just cuddle and hold each other...have I mentioned that life is good


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 28, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> I'll have you know that I haven't had THAT in about 3 days...we have both been too tired, so we just cuddle and hold each other



What?  Did you get married already?


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 28, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> What? Did you get married already?


 
well they can't be married yet, cause they still cuddle


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2006)

you know what you call a woman who is paralyzed from the waist down?
Married...


THREE WHOLE DAYS????? OH YOU POOR, POOR CHILD....


----------



## Pylon (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah...what a dry spell..


----------



## Pylon (Dec 2, 2006)

Helloooooooooooo?


----------



## Devlin (Dec 2, 2006)

Ughh deer the bain of my driving to and from the farm   The road the farm is on is known for it's large deer population.  A couple weeks ago, one dashes across the road right infront of me, I nail the brakes so I don't hit it head on and instead I only brushed it's friggin tail (better the tail brush dirt off the bumper than nailing the entire thing).  This road it great for deer hunters just cruise down it and take your pick either first thing in the morning or in the evening around 5-6pm.  On the flip side, last weekend I went trail riding with my horse and we rode past about a half dozen deer grazing.  One even took me by surprise when it went bounding by me across the field.  On the sad side, there was an 8 point buck that had been shot and left to rot in a field.  It was pretty ripe when we rode by, but it had been left because it had been killed on protected land  

Billie....sounds like you are a very busy woman, but having tons of fun with hunting and your man.  Hope everything is ok with his father.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 3, 2006)

his Dad is doing SO much better.  I went to visit them yesterday and we spent the better part of an hour just picking on each other...  he will have his Thyroid surgery sometime before Christmas I think, but compared to all the other stuff he's had done, this will be minor.  thanks for all the prayers everyone!

I will hopefully be back to the gym Monday, as Deer season ends today (until the 16th that is...)  we are fixing to work a lot of OT though...so we I will play it by ear...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2006)

Devlin said:


> Billie....sounds like you are a very busy woman, but having tons of fun hunting your man.


whew! I hope she adheres to the catch and release policy!


Hiya Dev!
Too bad I didn't have my camera w/ me the other day when I went snowboarding. We passed a herd of bog horn sheep on the side of the road.
Good stuff.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 4, 2006)

hey guys!!  I twisted my wrist last weekend working on a 4-wheeler so decided to give it an extra day (plus I was dehydrating jerky today!)  I did ride my bike though...40 whole minutes!  8.3 miles


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Jellybean...hope that wrist gets better.  Glad you're riding the bike though.....we gotta get our exercise in where we can, huh?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

ho-lee-crap! This woman is more useful than me...I'm impressed...I'm...aroused...


Hiya Billie!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 9, 2006)

hey everybody!  I can't believe I haven't posted at all this week   I did get my 3 workouts it, only on Friday I didn't do biceps because my wrist still hurts doing those movements.  Also...I am getting sick, everyone at work has it, some kind of head cold...hopefully it will clear up!

back/chest/traps
lat pd 80x8
seated cable rows 60x10
DB pullover 35x12
hs bench 50x8
inc. db bench 25x10
flys 15x15
hs shrugs 50x8

10m.
eliptical 20m. 1.54 miles, bike, 1 mile, 2:55m

legs/abs
low back machine 160x10
leg press 200x11
leg ext. 60x12
HS lunges 20x12
DB SLDL 30x12
leg curls 50x10
standing calves 60x13

dec. situps 10x11
kn. cable crunch 120x8
stab. ball crunch x12
18m. 
eliptical 1 mile, 13m., bike, 1 mile, 5m

delts/tris/bis

mil. press machine 50x12
arnolds 15x8
side lats 8x10
o/h db ext. 25x12
rope pressdown 60x10
dips 25x8

hs curls 25x6...bad idea....wrist is killing me 

1 mile eliptical


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2006)

look at you go, you animal! YEAH! Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah Billie


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 11, 2006)

back/chest/traps

t-bar rows 35x12
rev. BB Rows 65x2...wrist F-ing HATED this...grrr...cl. machine rows 50x12
assisted p/u -80x8
DB bench 25x12
dec. bench 25x9
inc. fly 15x12
DB shrugs 30x12
12 minutes

20m bike 3.65 miles


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey dingy! (and I mean that with all afection possible)
if your wrist is bothering you...lay off the exercises that will inflame it further!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice wo BillieBear !  

Now how did you injure that wrist again ?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 11, 2006)

Sister HIT, er I mean Billie, w/o's are looking Excellent!!! Take care of that wrist though, you don't want to seriously hurt it!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice work there Billie.  Go easy on that wrist!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 12, 2006)

Sister HIT!!!     That's hysterical Arch!  You could call her that....we have FIT and HIT!   I new she and I were destined to be twinkies!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 13, 2006)

well, damn....after taking 2 weeks out of the gym for deer hunting I was all ready to hit it hard...I did good for about a week then hurt my wrist   now the sinus problems I had are about 10x worse, that is why I am awake at 4:30 in the morning...Cody and I are both sick, as is everyone we work with.  My head is pounding, and sinuses are draining into my left ear, and into my belly.  I would keep pushing to go to the gym, but I don't wanna make it worse...I'm trying to get better before my B-day on Saturday (and deer season again...) I feel so guilty for not getting into the gym...somebody say it will be ok!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2006)

It will be OK


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 13, 2006)

Girl, it will be okay!  Trust me    In the last two weeks, I've only been in the gym about 5 times....don't worry 'bout it sweetie....just take care of yourself honey!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 14, 2006)

Any better yet ?  whats on the agenda for the B-day ?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 14, 2006)

b_reed23 said:


> well, damn....after taking 2 weeks out of the gym for deer hunting I was all ready to hit it hard...I did good for about a week then hurt my wrist   now the sinus problems I had are about 10x worse, that is why I am awake at 4:30 in the morning...Cody and I are both sick, as is everyone we work with.  My head is pounding, and sinuses are draining into my left ear, and into my belly.  I would keep pushing to go to the gym, but I don't wanna make it worse...I'm trying to get better before my B-day on Saturday (and deer season again...) I feel so guilty for not getting into the gym...somebody say it will be ok!!



We've all been there (I had some painful shoulder problems).

While your health may not be doing too good, your desire to workout is strong.  So you'll be fine.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2006)

so...if I desire to do cardio, does that count?


----------



## DOMS (Dec 14, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> so...if I desire to do cardio, does that count?


No, but your fat ass does.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2006)

you looking at my ass again? 
really? it's getting big?
Hey...does this thread make my ass look fat???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey...does this thread make my ass look fat???




Ummm....hey, let's go to CiCi's


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 15, 2006)

hey all....still a little sick, and wrist is still tender...it's so frustrating.

as far as my birthday goes...I have to work...  we may go dancing late tomorrow night, but it just depends on how tired I am.

have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 15, 2006)

Hope you have a great weekend too sweetie! How's the wrist?


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 15, 2006)

Hope your Birthday is Everything you want Sister HIT!!! Let that wrist heal my Friend, and have a BLAST dancing the night away!!!


----------



## Devlin (Dec 15, 2006)

Hope you are feeling better and have a great birthday!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 16, 2006)

Happy Birthday BillieBear !!  Shake that booty !!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2006)

Happy B-day!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 18, 2006)

Happy birthday!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 18, 2006)

It's my birthday, got my car fixed..............Oops, sorry, just a little bit of humor.
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 18, 2006)

Happy B-day jellybean!!!

Hope you have a great one!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## Pylon (Dec 25, 2006)

Looks like I didn't miss much in here... happy late b-day and merry x-mas to ya!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas, Billie!


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 27, 2006)

hey guys...still sick for some reason...I am tired all the time, and still have this head cold or whatever it is...I slept until 2:30pm today   if I am not better by January I am going to the doc, I just have to wait until I get my insurance....talk to everyone later!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey you!
Happy Hump Day!
Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2006)

By all means, see a doctor!  You shouldn't be tired all the time unless you're on a honeymoon.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 31, 2006)

Ahhhhh Happy Birthday.... Merry Christmas.... Happy New Year


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy New Year, Billie!  Keep wearing out that youngster!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy New Year everyone!!  I am going to attempt to start working out again tomorrow and hoping to doesn't take a huge toll on my body...I am starting to feel a bit better, right now I am only coughing a lot...but I just HAVE to get back in there.  With all the holidays and bad eating in between I can't even imagine how much weight I've gained 

I think I am going to stick with an upper/lower split with an extra day of cardio for right now just to get back into the swing of things.  

Also...I will be on here tomorrow, but not for 1-2 weeks after because I have to send my laptop in...the speakers have gone bad.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2007)

You too good for external speakers?  

Glad to see you made it thru the holiday.  I've gotten started on the new plan.  You still want to comp?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy New Year, Billie!
Watch out...Py's callin' ya out!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 1, 2007)

comp?? I don't even know if I'll have time to keep up my journal...we are still on for 12hr days at work until lord knows when...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2007)

Don't sweat it, then.  Take care of your business, we'll do a comp later.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 2, 2007)

Okay...so I won't be on here for about 1-2 weeks, because I'm sending off my computer...but I promise to work out!! This will give me time to evaluate what kind of goals I need to set, and also to feel out what work is going to do as far as OT, and set a schedule for myself...take care everyone!

I did work on Uppers today, and did 15m on the eliptical


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2007)

hey hottie!
7 days without Billie...makes one week...

bad joke..but had to be said...you better have some pics to post when u get back!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 2, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> Okay...so I won't be on here for about 1-2 weeks,



Not to worry.  We'll keep it warm for you.



Your journal, that is.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 2, 2007)

Good luck, Billie.  We'll be here...


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 4, 2007)

Best Wishes Sister HIT, hope your Holiday(s) where GREAT!!! Your avi looks fantastic, good to see you smile!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> hey hottie!
> 7 days without Billie...makes one week...
> 
> bad joke..but had to be said...you better have some pics to post when u get back!



Always with the pics.......


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2007)

Rissole said:


> Always with the pics.......



Don't lie, Riss, you'll be looking at them too!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 5, 2007)

Trust me guys...it feels SO good to smile 

I haven't left yet...the puter hasn't been shipped out yet, we keep putting it off 

I worked lowers today and abbies...also did 25m on the Treadmill


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Don't lie, Riss, you'll be looking at them too!



Me.........?!?!?! ahhhh no i won't  i promise.....


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2007)

Guess that computer got shipped out after all, huh?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2007)

So we've got perfectly good journal here, with lots of room for useless posts, and we're not whoring it up?  Shame on us.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 9, 2007)

Billie


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 9, 2007)

you guys aren't whoring nearly as much as you used to....hahahaha...

nope, no puter shipment yet, I had to work all weekend 

went to the gym yesterday, did back/chest/traps, 15m on eliptical, 25m on treadmill, going back tomorrow for legs/abs/ and some form of cardio torture


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 9, 2007)

Jellybean


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 9, 2007)

Good Stuff Sister HIT!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

hiya billie!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 11, 2007)

legs/abs and 20m on the eliptical today.  

I had to go to doc for this cold and a mystery rash that sprang up on my chest and back...apparantly due to the respiratory infection that I have I somehow got impetigo, (common in small children) and have to be on antibiotics for a couple of weeks   they make me kinda sick to my stomach, but I'll tough it out


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 11, 2007)

Hope you get 100% quickly my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2007)

Was the rash in the shape of a "W"?  Did your new guy by chance go to college in Wisconsin?  Or possibly Mizzou?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 12, 2007)

that was priceless...

good day in the gym today, delts/triceps/biceps, plus 30m on the eliptical...and I'm pooped.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2007)

Looks like your feelin better, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 16, 2007)

hit the gym yesterday for back/chest/traps and I am so sore today!!  I also did 15m on eliptical and 15m on treadmill  

I will try to catch up in everyones journal later


----------



## Pylon (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome back, Billie!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 17, 2007)

Gym day...LEGS!  and also 30 minutes on the eliptical.  My legs are gonna be toast...I can feel it already  

I am going on day 17 of work...starting to get wore out...will have to work again this weekend probably.  The gym is definetly making it easier though...gives me energy to get through my day


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 17, 2007)

Good stuff Sister HIT, do what you can do!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 22, 2007)

I missed my arm/delt workout last week, but no worrys...I was helping to install a lowering kit on a truck, and after doing that for 2 days...I could barely lift my arms 

I was in the gym today for back/chest/traps, and man am I feeling weak...I'll be glad when I can get my strength back...I'll try to find time to post the workout later so ya'll can see where I'm at.  I also did 30m on the eliptical, and 10m on the bike today.

I swear we are gonna send off the puter to be fixed soon...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 22, 2007)

...and u install lowering kits?
Lets see: hot...a hunter....mechanic...seductive...I WANT A BILLIE!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 22, 2007)

SHe appears to be taken.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm sure your doin fine Sister HIT, just do what you can do my Friend, wishin ya nothin but the BEST!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 23, 2007)

doin fine?? no...I am doing GREAT 

here is yesterdays workout...weights are low, but I know they are improving..


back/chest/traps

seated cable row 60x12 increase
lat pd 70x10
stiff arm press 50x8

benchpress 65x10 
Db dec. bench 25x12 increase
inc. fly 15x12

DB shrugs 30x10

w/o time:  about 8 minutes 
30m eliptical
10m bike


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 23, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ...and u install lowering kits?
> Lets see: hot...a hunter....mechanic...seductive...I WANT A BILLIE!



The perfect women...bar none hands down!!!

Lookin good in here you...get some rest when you can!

Oh hey look at the gun I just won a venison dinner I went to my new toy 







Remington 870 '07 model 12g rifled barrel, thumbhole stock etc etc man its sweet.  Can't wait to take here to the range!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 23, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> doin fine?? no...I am doing GREAT
> 
> here is yesterdays workout...weights are low, but I know they are improving..
> 
> ...



Silly me, I should have known better!!! That is a Fantastic w/o Sister HIT, definatly!!!  
Remember, if you HIT 12, don't stop there if you have more in the tank, leave it ALL out on the floor, er, uh, so to speak


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 23, 2007)

fine tuning a new program with Arch to help me with my benchpress numbers....looks like shoulders every other week, and also starting with bench every week, and possibly 1 other movement for chest.  Gonna stick to basic HIT for everything else though


----------



## Pylon (Jan 23, 2007)

Woohoo!  Sounds like a good time!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 25, 2007)

todays workout...legs/abs

hypers 10x11
leg press 200x17 increase!
DB split squats 25x18 increase!
single leg ext. 30x12+5
DB SLDL 35x10
leg curls 50x8+2
HS calves 50x12
seated calves 60x11

kn. cable crunch 90x15 increase!
powercrunch 10x10
stability ball x15 GREAT squeeze at top

eliptical 26m (odd time I know...going for 2 miles)

will check in on everyones journal later on tonight


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2007)

Fantastic w/o Sister HIT, have you had a chance to think about what I sent ya???


----------



## Pylon (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice work there, B!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 25, 2007)

first off, yes Arch...I checked them out,and I think I am gonna go with your first suggestion with sticking with a normal routine (other than the bench) and doing shoulders just once every other week.  I may try that other program later though 

I had to pop in here on my lunch break to tell everyone my 2 peices of news...first of all, I may be competing in a bench comp at the end of March..I will see as it gets closer...the only problem I see is that the womens division is open...which means that there are no weigh ins...which means I would go up against women that weigh 150-200lbs  

second peice of news...and I could not be more excited....we had a meeting at work today, and in May they are gonna hold a 5k run for relay for life...it is open to everyone at the factory.  Entry fee is $20...so right away I'm thinkin..hey this could be fun...we get out of the meeting and go back to work, and several co-workers come up to me and tell me that if I decide to enter that they will sponser me...so now I get to enter for free, AND I now have the support of every one of my co-workers...I am so excited!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 25, 2007)

Awesome, GO FOR IT!!! Best Wishes to you Sister HIT!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 25, 2007)

Great news!  Do you get a t-shirt with that run?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yup


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2007)

So you're a celebrity now?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 26, 2007)

no time for cardio today...got called in to work early 

delts/tri/bi

mil press machine 40x14 increase!
arnolds 15x8
side lats 8x10

o/h DB ext. 25x9
rope pressdown 50x13 increase!
HS dips 50x10 damn, these are tough!!

HS curls 25x8 I think I am too short to use this machine....
hammers 15x8
cory curls 30x12 increase!!

still goin strong today, I am so psyched about all of the upcoming stuff


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 26, 2007)

Definatly goin STRONG!!! Can't wait to see what you do w/ new routine, BEST Wishes to you my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 30, 2007)

here is the new workout!  I was surprised to see that I still have the strength that I had during p/rr/s...I see some PR coming next week....

Bench 
45x10 warmup
75x1
85x1
90x1
going for 95 or 100 next week 

machine flys 40x12 increase
assisted pullups -80x8
t-bar rows 30x8
DB pullover 35x10

cardio:  10m eliptical
1 mile run...11:43...I see this improving dramatically


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2007)

EXCELLENT w/o!!! Your suprised??? I'm not, wait till you get goin, I see SEVERAL PR's Sister HIT!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey Billie  Looking good as always.  You'll have to send me a pm detailing what I missed in your life.  Too lazy to go back and read it all  I hope you are happy and well!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2007)

Look at that smile, Shes DEFINATLY happy!!!


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 31, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Look at that smile, Shes DEFINATLY happy!!!



I like that smile.  Hope she's flashing it alot.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 4, 2007)

here are this weeks workouts!

Wednesday, legs
low back machine 160x12
squats 75x10
hs leg ext. 40x8
lunges 20x10
hs leg curls 30x10
db sldl 30x12
standing calf raises 60x12

well, as you can see, only 1 calf movement, lower reps, and no cardio because my legs were killing me!  should I still be lifting legs while training for this 5k?

Friday, tricpes/biceps/abs

cl. grip bench 65x6+2
skulls 30x14 increase!
v-bar press 60x13 increase!
preachers 25x12 increase!
rope curls 40x15 increase!
conc. curls 10x12 increase!!

cardio:  20m eliptical

went back to the gym Friday night with Cody and some friends and did some oddball machines just showing them how they work...I also played around and pulled 140 on machine rows and 90lb on the HS bench...I gotta show out once in a while! 

also did 13m eliptical (1 mile)

cable side bends 50x20 def. increase!
leg lifts x12
dec. crunch 10x10


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> should I still be lifting legs while training for this 5k?



Once a week leg training should not interfere with training for the 5K.  You might want to go easy or even take a day off from running after the leg workout.  I would be tempted to skip the leg workout the week of the race, however.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 5, 2007)

hi all!  I ended up lifting last night instead of this morning, Cody was excited to get back in the gym, so that definetly got me motivated to get in there 

5m warmup on eliptical

Bench 85x1
90x1
95x0 
95x1 assist/spotted

why does 90 go up SO easy, and 95 I can barely get off my chest 

DB flys 15x15

high iso lats 70x15  increase!
lt pd 70x10
cable rows 70x9

HISE shrugs 60x10

1 mile run, 11 minutes!...43 seconds faster than last week 

I'm off to the gym now to do some walking with a friend that I'm training


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> why does 90 go up SO easy, and 95 I can barely get off my chest


well..if I were on your chest..I'd resist leaving too...



Don't rush it...it WILL happen. (push forward..but don't rush)


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 5, 2007)

cardio!
eliptical, 20 minutes, 1.52 miles
bike, 5 minutes, .95 miles

will probably do more tonight after work....Cody has desided to join the gym!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> will probably do more tonight after work....Cody has desided to join the gym!!


stop rubbing in your sex life tothose of us who are suffering singleness!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2007)

Good Stuff your other half has decided to join, that will help you out!!! Great w/o and I honestly think its a Mental thing, stay at 90 until you can get 3 reps, when you can I promise 95 will go up like NOTHING!!!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 5, 2007)

His name is Cody?  Did we already know that?


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 7, 2007)

Py...yep, I beleive I've mentioned it 

I did a power workout with Cody last night..and I'm seriously thinking about switching next week til the bench comp....lots of volume, so I know I'll be sore.  I have always had good luck with high weight and low reps, but we shall see 

legs

low back machine 160x6, 180x6, 200x6

leg press 230x6, 240x6, 250x6, 260x6
squats 95x6, 100x6, 105x6
leg ext. 70x6, 80x6

leg curls 50x6, 60x4, x3, x4 
SLDL 85x6, 90x6, 95x6

seated calves 70x6, 75x6, 80x6, 85x6
standing calves 80x6, 100x6, x6

no time for cardio last night...

BUT...I did go today and get on the eliptical machine for 15 minutes...the girl I'm helping in the mornings stood me up..


----------



## Pylon (Feb 7, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> I did a power workout with Cody last night.



So that's what the kids are calling it these days, huh?  

Seriously, I think it's great you two can lift together.  I think a powerlifting cycle for you would be awesome!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2007)

I second Brother Pylon, Lookin good and Strong!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 7, 2007)

Westside Billie


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 8, 2007)

I like how Archie calls him "the other half"  No need to put him on a pedestal above our prescious Billie just yet.  Looking good in here


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 11, 2007)

time for an update in here!

2/7 Cardio, Treadmill, 1.5 miles, 30 minutes

2/8 back/biceps
Rev. BB row 65x6, 70x6, 75x6 PR!!! 
Lat PD 80x6, x6, 90x4
DB row 30x6, 35x6
Preachers 35x6, 40x4 PR!!! 
Hammers 20x6, x6

2/9  short circuit for fun...
bench 65x10
inc. Hammer bench 50x10
low iso lats 30x10
st. bar press 50x10
powercrunch 5x10
front raises 10x10
3minute DB curls 5lb
shrugs 25x10

have a great weekend!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 11, 2007)

Great w/o, you also have a Great weekend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 12, 2007)

bench, 95x1 by myself, then 90 once, but after that it was all down hill...couldn't lift anymore, so did 65x10
machine fly 60x6, 70x6 PR!!!
arnold press 20x6, 25x2  20x4
upright rows 35x6, 40x6
skulls 35x6, 40x6
dip machine 60x6, 65x6 PR!!   then Cody did his sets and then dipped me on the bar... pics to come...

cardio...1 mile run, 9:56 minutes 
20 minute walk/jog, 1.25 miles


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


>


hey...who's the kid w/ you????? 

Hiya B!
Look at that GREAT smile!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 12, 2007)

oh! more good news!  After I ran Cody through our program last week (pretty much 2-3 sets of each movement, 6 reps plus some cardio) he lost 5lb!  I lost 2lb!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2007)

Great w/o and Congrats on the loss!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 13, 2007)

did abs and cardio last night...nothing special because my shins hurt from running.  did about 25minutes worth on the treadmill.  I don't know how tonights leg workout will go because my legs are REALLY sore...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2007)

hey you!
I'm jealous of your soreness....how's that?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 13, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> did abs and cardio last night...nothing special because my shins hurt from running.  did about 25minutes worth on the treadmill.  I don't know how tonights leg workout will go because my legs are REALLY sore...



You'll get over it as your legs get used to the abuse.  Nice work!


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 13, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> I don't know how tonights leg workout will go because my legs are REALLY sore...



Cold weather intensifies my aches


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 13, 2007)

yes the cold weather does that...and it also causes migraines..which is why I'm home early from work....legs have been postponed til tomorrow night


----------



## boilermaker (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey Billie!  I'm sure you'll figure out a way to work in some cardio without stressing your legs on Valentines day 





















Trapeeze Cardio, of course!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 15, 2007)

still feeling a bit under the weather, small headache and a sore throat..did go to the gym last night and work legs though...

hypers 25x6, x6, x6
hack squats 70x6, 90x6, 100x6
lunges 25x6, 30x6
hs leg ext.  40x6, x6
hs leg curls 40x6, 50x6, 60x5
db sldl 35x6, 40x6

gonna wait to do calves later this week


----------



## Pylon (Feb 17, 2007)

Heya Billie!  how ya feeling?


----------



## Mango (Feb 17, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> bench, 95x1 by myself, then 90,



Whoa, strong bench!! 

Are you doing anything for your shin splints??


----------



## Pylon (Feb 18, 2007)

No!  You cannot have the mango!  

(Sorry, I think of that every time I see your name pop up...)


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2007)

my mango!! 

what is there to do for shin splints??

I have a lot of updates will try to get to them later   I was sick through Friday, missed work


----------



## Devlin (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey girl 

I see a mention of shin splints...I found a couple of things helped when I got them.  One, stretching them in a sauna/steam room right after jogging helped.  It also helped to stretch them in the sauna/steam room regardless if I had jogged. I also found a freeze gel (such as Bio Freeze) applied to the shins would help.  The biggest thing that helped my shin splints was new sneakers.  The sneakers I had been using did not provide enough support and I was pronating which was causing the shin splints.  Since getting sneakers for pronating, the shin spints have gone away.  

I noticed too you have been getting migraines with the cold weather.  I know how you feel.  I get them when the weather changes and turns cold.  However, I am have more issues with hormone changes causing migranes than anything.  Regardless of the cause, make sure you get enough sleep.  Lack of sleep is a huge cause for migraines, which is why I now pass on the gym, on occassion, in order to get sleep.  

Hope you feel better.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2007)

Ugh....shin splints...


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2007)

nice to see you in here Dev!  I wish my gym had a steam room..  I have been stretching, but my shins STILL hurt from running last Sunday and lifting on Wednesday, but I think the majority of my aches were from the weather and/or being sick.  Plus the treadmill always makes my legs hurt when I run on it...

time for that update now...
2/16
back/biceps..had to wing it because a lot of the pads on machinery were removed for cleaning...

machine rows 70x6, 80x6, 90x6 *PR!!!*
high iso lat HS 90x6, 100x6, 110x6 *PR!!!*
DB pullover 30x6, 35x6
rope curls 60x6, 70x6 *PR!!!*
conc. curls 15x6, 20x5 *PR!!!*

2/17
11:45 eliptical, 1 mile
15:00 treadmill, .75 mile

2/18
Bench 95x1, 100x0 , 95x1, 65x10
inc. DB bench 25x6, 30x6, 35x0, 30x2
pec deck 60x6, 70x6
cl. grip bench 65x6, x6
v-bar press 70x6, 80x6

off to gym to see friend that I'm helping...hopefully she wont stand me up today


----------



## Pylon (Feb 19, 2007)

Woohoo!  Great work, B!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, GREAT w/o Sister Bille, or should I say Sister PR, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks all! Did a nice 20m walk on the treadmill this morning


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 20, 2007)

Lookin good with them workouts.  Sorry to hear your under the weather and what not...never fun I know!

Hmm shin splints...first thought after a workout ice ice ice.  Ice the shins down its still a muscle and its injured you need to ice it down to stop the damage (feel your shins after a run they will radiate more head thats die to the injured muscles...it goes for all injuries).

Next additional arch support.  I found nike shocks to be the best sneakers thus far for me and I need additional arch support but prior to them I would buy insoles (sp?)   Mine were like $22 and they are green patter plastic piece that slips in your sneaker, boot, shoe, etc etc and they do WONDERS!  I got mine at sports authority I believe.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 25, 2007)

*knock* *knock*


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 25, 2007)

time for an update again!  It seems like i get really busy at the end of the week thus why I post the rest of the week on the weekend..

Tuesday...legs
low back machine 200x6, 220x6, x6 PR
leg press 270x6, 280x6, 290x6, 320x6 
squats 105x6, 110x6
leg ext. 80x6, 90x6
leg curls 60x6, 65x4, x3
SLDL 95x6, 100x6
seated calves 90x6, 100x6, 105x6 PR
standing calves 120x6, 140x6

Thursday back/biceps
t-bar rows 40x6, 45x6, 50x4
low iso lats 50x6, 60x6, 65x6 PR
st. arm press 50x6, 60x6 PR
cory curls 50x6, 52.5x6 PR
cable curls 60x6, 70x5

Friday

Abs...circuit, and I don't remember everything!
treadmill, 1/2 mile, 10m
eliptical, 1 mile, 11:09


----------



## StacyLove (Feb 25, 2007)

lookin good...great workouts!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 25, 2007)

StacyLove said:


> lookin good...great workouts!



yea that was suppose to be me lol


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2007)

Look at you Sister Billie, gettin all kind of PR;s in here, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hiya Billy!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 1, 2007)

ok...here's the deal...I either have time to lift weights or keep a journal....  I will try to stop in and read everyones journals when I get a chance...and as far as this one...I just don't have time to post in it like I want to...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

hey hottie!
hey...sleep less, post more!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2007)

We are here for ya Sister Billie, Best Wishes in whatever you do!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 5, 2007)

hiyu jellybean!

I have a new journal now too!  New Chapter...check it out...I think that's the name of it...yeah!

Hope you're doing well, miss you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2007)

Uuuuuh **knock knock**

Where are you???  I'm gonna have to come up there aren't I?


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 25, 2007)

I swear I am still alive guys...life has been busy, busy, busy!! Just wanted everyone to know that I am ok and still workin out 3 days a week...Take care all!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, well, well.....look who decided to show up!!!

I know you're busy dear...hope you're doing well!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 25, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> life has been busy, busy, busy!! Just wanted everyone to know that I am still getting it 3 days a week


----------



## b_reed23 (May 1, 2007)

gonna start this on the 13th...if any other ladies (or guys) are interested I would like to start a team 

WOMAN Challenge 2007


----------



## Pylon (May 2, 2007)

I think I may have too many body parts to join, but I'm going to pass this to the ladies at work.  We have a big fitness thing going on, and we just put the finishing touches on our new employee park.  Can't walk on the sod for another month, but the walking track is open for business!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 2, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


>


 
you truly are a dirty old man


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2007)

Best Wishes Sister Billie!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 5, 2007)

Happy Cinco De Mayo, Billie!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2007)

hi all!  I am hoping to be back on IM next week....cross your fingers   I have been lifting 2-3 days a week, plus I have started doing turbo kick once a week, and also on Fridays I sometimes do pilates.  This Saturday is the 5k....Cody has decided to do it with me so we will probably not run the whole thing...but our goal is to finish in under 45 minutes whether it's by jogging or running 

I may start a new journal...can I get some name suggestions??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2007)

Yeah, how about:
Look at how smoking hot I am in this bikini on this boat on the water.




Oh...that's probably too long, huh???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2007)

Uhhhhh, we're gonna need a new picture too.




Just thought I'd mention it while I'm thinkin' about it.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2007)

smokin hot?? um...NO...just a good camera angle


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2007)

Aww...giving up on this great name?  OK, let me think about it.  

Nice to see you, by the way.  Hope to see more of you soon!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2007)

Morning jellybean!

Can't wait to see your new journal


----------



## naturaltan (May 17, 2007)

Wow ... holy hottie alert   whew ... great picture billie


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Yeah, how about:
> Look at how smoking hot I am in this bikini on this boat on the water.
> 
> 
> ...


rumor has it that she likes things that are long....
 
I crack myself up sometimes...


----------



## b_reed23 (May 19, 2007)

well, good news guys...we ran our 5k today...and it was freakin AWSOME!! We both finished with a 36:44   we came in 30th and 31st out of over 130 people!!!!  I will post pics later


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

Hey, Ive seen your gallery before, but when i saw your new avatar, I thought you might have some updates, but no.    Is that you in the avatar?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2007)

yeah, that's her!  My little jellybean likes to tease...that's all!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2007)

Oh by the way -- I think Billie said something about posting a new journal today!


----------



## King Silverback (May 21, 2007)

Hello Sister Billie, hope all is well!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2007)

new journal...new pics


----------

